# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Ειδήσεις >  Nova 3play: internet, τηλεφωνία και τηλεόραση μόνο με 29,90€/μήνα

## nnn

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ο Όμιλος *Forthnet* ανακοινώνει *τη νέα υπηρεσία Nova 3play*, μια ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση που περιλαμβάνει *σε ένα λογαριασμό internet, τηλεφωνία και τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο μόνο με 29,90€ το μήνα*. Κάθε νοικοκυριό μπορεί πλέον να αποκτήσει την ποιοτική τηλεοπτική ψυχαγωγία που πάντα αναζητούσε για το σπίτι, και ταυτόχρονα να καλύψει κάθε ανάγκη για επικοινωνία.

Η νέα υπηρεσία Nova 3play, επιβεβαιώνει την πελατοκεντρική φιλοσοφία και τη διαχρονική πρωτοπορία  του Ομίλου Forthnet, καθώς για πρώτη φορά, σε μία υπηρεσία προσφέρονται :
Γρήγορο Internet έως 24 MbpsΑπεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλους τους συνδρομητές ForthnetΚλήσεις προς κινητά με αστική χρέωση για εκπληκτική οικονομίαΜοναδικό τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο για όλη την οικογένεια, που προσφέρει ποιοτική ψυχαγωγία με τις διασημότερες σειρές, συναρπαστικά ντοκιμαντέρ, το καλύτερο παιδικό πρόγραμμα και μια πληθώρα θεματικών καναλιών προσανατολισμένων στην ενημέρωση, την εκπαίδευση, τη μουσική, τις τέχνες και το lifestyle.

Επιπλέον, η υπηρεσία Nova 3play προσφέρει απεριόριστες επιλογές εμπλουτισμού, ώστε να καλύπτει όλες τις πιθανές ανάγκες και επιθυμίες κάθε νοικοκυριού. 

Επισκεφτείτε ένα από τα Καταστήματα Forthnet σε όλη την Ελλάδα ή το δίκτυο εμπορικών συνεργατών Forthnet ή καλέστε 18345 με αστική χρέωση ή επισκεφθείτε το www.forthnetgroup.gr,  για να επιλέξετε την υπηρεσία Nova 3play που σας ταιριάζει. 
*Δ.Τ. Forthnet*

----------


## nnn

Το πακέτο αυτό είναι lite και δεν περιλαμβάνει Novacinema, Novasports κλπ, τα οποία μπορεί κάποιος να τα προσθέσει τμηματικά, το πλήρες πακέτο που αφορά το Nova full pack, απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα(σταθερά+κινητά), 3 μήνες Adult pack και 12 μήνες multiview και HD δωρεάν, εώς 24 Mbps Internet, στοιχίζει 79,90€.

Περισσότερα εδώ
http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208

----------


## gvor

*Απλά μια τραγική «προσφορά»*

----------


## orelink

> *Απλά μια τραγική «προσφορά»*


Συνηθες φαινομενο απο την Noνα

----------


## chrismasgr

Αυτό το " απεριόριστα προς forthnet " είναι όλα τα λεφτά . :Razz:

----------


## Gordito

> *Απλά μια τραγική «προσφορά»*





> Συνηθες φαινομενο απο την Noνα


Τι σας χαλασε δηλαδη;
Οι κλησεις προς κινητα με αστικη χρεωση;
Το δορυφορικο start pack;

Εγω πληρωνω κοντα 30€ για internet και απεριοριστα σταθερα μονο. 

Οποτε μη λεμε οτι θελουμε, ειναι καλη προσφορα.

----------


## chrismasgr

> Τι σας χαλασε δηλαδη;
> Τα απεριοριστα σταθερα;
> Οι κλησεις προς κινητα με αστικη χρεωση;
> Το δορυφορικο start pack;
> 
> Εγω πληρωνω κοντα 30€ για internet και απεριοριστα σταθερα μονο. 
> 
> Οποτε μη λεμε οτι θελουμε, ειναι καλη προσφορα.


Το απεριόριστα προς όλους ρε φίλε που το είδες ;

Δελτίο Τύπου: 
Ο Όμιλος Forthnet ανακοινώνει τη νέα υπηρεσία Nova 3play, μια ολοκληρωμένη πρόταση που περιλαμβάνει σε ένα λογαριασμό internet, τηλεφωνία και τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο μόνο με 29,90€ το μήνα. Κάθε νοικοκυριό μπορεί πλέον να αποκτήσει την ποιοτική τηλεοπτική ψυχαγωγία που πάντα αναζητούσε για το σπίτι, και ταυτόχρονα να καλύψει κάθε ανάγκη για επικοινωνία.

Η νέα υπηρεσία Nova 3play, επιβεβαιώνει την πελατοκεντρική φιλοσοφία και τη διαχρονική πρωτοπορία  του Ομίλου Forthnet, καθώς για πρώτη φορά, σε μία υπηρεσία προσφέρονται :

•Γρήγορο Internet έως 24 Mbps
•Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλους τους συνδρομητές Forthnet•Κλήσεις προς κινητά με αστική χρέωση για εκπληκτική οικονομία
•Μοναδικό τηλεοπτικό περιεχόμενο για όλη την οικογένεια, που προσφέρει ποιοτική ψυχαγωγία με τις διασημότερες σειρές, συναρπαστικά ντοκιμαντέρ, το καλύτερο παιδικό πρόγραμμα και μια πληθώρα θεματικών καναλιών προσανατολισμένων στην ενημέρωση, την εκπαίδευση, τη μουσική, τις τέχνες και το lifestyle.

----------


## A_gamer

Ορίστε άπιστοι Θωμάδες, η Forthnet έβγαλε συνδυαστικά πακέτα. Τι άλλο θέλετε;  :Razz:   :HaHa: 

Πέρα απ' την πλάκα πάντως, το αντίστοιχο πακέτο χωρίς τηλεόραση ήταν κάπου στα 20-25 € την τελευταία φορά που κοίταξα. Δεν είναι και τόσο άσχημη η προσφορά, εκτός αν η χρέωση κλήσεων προς άλλους παρόχους είναι αδικαιολόγητα υψηλή.

----------


## Gordito

> Το απεριόριστα προς όλους ρε φίλε που το είδες ;


Eχεις δικιο, το εσβησα.

----------


## mephisto

Τραγικό,αυτό σκέφτοντουσαν τόσο καιρό;άντε καλο κλείσιμο forthnet  αφού σε τέτοιους καιρούς δεν βάζεις μυαλό...

----------


## Zus

Καλή προσφορά για τα βασικά κανάλια.

Αλλά από εκεί και πέρα, απλησίαστο.

----------


## Astra

Γιατι μου φαινεται οτι ειναι λιγο 'μαπα' και αρκετα ακριβή η προσφορα..

----------


## Gordito

Δεν εχω Nova, ουτε Forthnet, αλλα που ακριβως σας φαινεται ακριβη η προσφορα;

----------


## gvor

> Δεν εχω Nova, ουτε Forthnet, αλλα που ακριβως σας φαινεται ακριβη η προσφορα;



*Φίλτατε παρακολουθώ τα posts σου τόση ώρα και αναρωτιέμαι, τι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να καταλάβεις; Αφού ΔΕΝ έχεις forthnet, μήπως ΕΡΓΑΖΕΣΑΙ εκεί;
Λοιπόν ΑΝ θέλεις απεριόριστα ΜΟΝΟ στη forthnet, κινητά με χρέωση, internet και το star pack, απλά μπορείς να την βάλεις, τόσο απλά, έλεος πια με τον ψυχαναγκασμό.*







_"Ο Έξυπνος Παραδέχεται, Ο Πονηρός Δικαιολογείται, Ο Ηλίθιος Επιμένει"!!!_

----------


## almounia

Αφού σου δίνουν internet, περνάς τηλεφωνία πάνω στο internet αυτό (μέσω voip) οπότε καλύπτεις το "ανάπηρο" (σε ό,τι αφορά την τηλεφωνία) πακέτο της forthnet με VOIP πάροχο της δικής σου επιλογής. Ούτως ή άλλως προσωπικά ουδέποτε χρησιμοποιούσα το σταθερό double play για τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις.

1. Έχεις internet 24άρι (τίμια ταχύτητα)
2. Τηλεφωνία της επιλογής σου voip από το κινητό σου (που συνδέεται μέσω wifi στο σπίτι, μέσω gsm/3g εκτός σπιτιού)
3. Το δορυφορικό πακετάκι σου με δωρεάν εγκατάσταση.

Είναι και χαζοί όμως εκεί στη forthnet σε επίπεδο marketing. Έτσι όπως έχουν δομήσει το πακέτο *είναι ΠΡΟΚΛΗΤΙΚΑ άδειo*. Θα μπορούσαν για τα μάτια του κόσμου να δώσουν απεριόριστα σταθερά μέχρι 31/3/13 και θα γινότανε πανικός πιστεύω. Έτσι όπως το έχουν το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το σπιτικό double play ως gateway σε μια ενδεχόμενη gsm-to-pstn υλοποίηση (από το κινητό) εξ' αποστάσεως για να χρησιμοποιείς το double play του σπιτιού σου από απόσταση.

----------


## jstath

Τελικά μας δουλεύουν κανονικά! Μάλλον νομίζουν ότι είμαστε κάτοικοι του Κατάρ και βασικά εάν οι οικονομολόγοι τους που τους βγάζουν τέτοιες προσφορές θεωρούν ότι θα κερδίσουν πελάτες είναι γελασμένοι. Η HOL με online αίτηση δίνει στα 24€ 24 Mbps και απεριόριστα σταθερά και 90 λεπτά κινητά για 12 μήνες. Αυτή είναι σωστή προσφορά και μέσα στα πλαίσια του ανταγωνισμού (Wind).
Κυρία Forthnet δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε όλοι συνδρομητές της Nova σας πότε θα το καταλάβετε! Προσφορά όντως ήταν η Χριστουγεννιάτικη που είχατε και μάλλον τώρα πάτε να βγάλετε τα σπασμένα.

----------


## ZhenXlogic

> Το πακέτο αυτό είναι lite και δεν περιλαμβάνει Novacinema, Novasports κλπ, τα οποία μπορεί κάποιος να τα προσθέσει τμηματικά, το πλήρες πακέτο που αφορά το Nova full pack, απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα(σταθερά+κινητά), 3 μήνες Adult pack και 12 μήνες multiview και HD δωρεάν, εώς 24 Mbps Internet, στοιχίζει 79,90€.
> 
> Περισσότερα εδώ
> http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208


Σιγά μην βάζανε μυαλό . . . .  :Thumb down:

----------


## Gordito

> *Φίλτατε παρακολουθώ τα posts σου τόση ώρα και αναρωτιέμαι, τι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να καταλάβεις; Αφού ΔΕΝ έχεις forthnet, μήπως ΕΡΓΑΖΕΣΑΙ εκεί;
> Λοιπόν ΑΝ θέλεις απεριόριστα ΜΟΝΟ στη forthnet, κινητά με χρέωση, internet και το star pack, απλά μπορείς να την βάλεις, τόσο απλά, έλεος πια με τον ψυχαναγκασμό.*


Νταξ, ειναι κακη προσφορα, οτι πεις.
Και ναι, δουλευω στη forthnet και σπαμαρω για να αποκτησουμε πελατες.

----------


## teodgeor

Τραγικες τιμες, περιμενα τοσες μερες και εγω τις προσφορες  μηπως και με κανουν πελατη , μπα........

----------


## skfn

> Αφού σου δίνουν internet, περνάς τηλεφωνία πάνω στο internet αυτό (μέσω voip) οπότε καλύπτεις το "ανάπηρο" (σε ό,τι αφορά την τηλεφωνία) πακέτο της forthnet με VOIP πάροχο της δικής σου επιλογής. Ούτως ή άλλως προσωπικά ουδέποτε χρησιμοποιούσα το σταθερό double play για τηλεφωνικές κλήσεις.
> 
> 1. Έχεις internet 24άρι (τίμια ταχύτητα)
> 2. Τηλεφωνία της επιλογής σου voip από το κινητό σου (που συνδέεται μέσω wifi στο σπίτι, μέσω gsm/3g εκτός σπιτιού)
> 3. Το δορυφορικό πακετάκι σου με δωρεάν εγκατάσταση.
> 
> Είναι και χαζοί όμως εκεί στη forthnet σε επίπεδο marketing. Έτσι όπως έχουν δομήσει το πακέτο *είναι ΠΡΟΚΛΗΤΙΚΑ άδειo*. Θα μπορούσαν για τα μάτια του κόσμου να δώσουν απεριόριστα σταθερά μέχρι 31/3/13 και θα γινότανε πανικός πιστεύω. Έτσι όπως το έχουν το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δεν μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις και το σπιτικό double play ως gateway σε μια ενδεχόμενη gsm-to-pstn υλοποίηση (από το κινητό) εξ' αποστάσεως για να χρησιμοποιείς το double play του σπιτιού σου από απόσταση.


Μια μικρή διόρθωση : *έως* 24, όχι 24.
Έχω χρόνια Forthnet, στη πραξη πότε δεν πέρασα τα 6!

----------


## leros2004

Πραγματική αντιπροσφορά ....  :Lock:

----------


## jim68

Για όλους τους συνδρομητές;

ή μόνο για καινούργιους  :Thinking:

----------


## gkamared

Εάν δεν πληρώναμε 23% Φ.Π.Α και 2,70euro=(1,30e/πετρελαιο +1,22/ρεύμα) θα ήταν καλή προσφορά δεν θα πάει καλά αφού δεν ισχίουν η nova πάντα ήταν ακριβή.

----------


## sdikr

ατσα  επιτέλους οι πλαστελίνες!!! 

Λυπάμαι αυτούς που έχουν το start pack,  και θα  βλέπουν την "προσφορά" και θα λένε πόσο καλά παιδιά ήταν τόσο καιρό!

----------


## sexrazat

> ατσα  επιτέλους οι πλαστελίνες!!! 
> 
> Λυπάμαι αυτούς που έχουν το start pack,  και θα  βλέπουν την "προσφορά" και θα λένε πόσο καλά παιδιά ήταν τόσο καιρό!


Σωστός.

----------


## Va_Va

Όπως φαίνεται οι προσδοκίες που δημιούργησε η Χριστουγεννιάτικη προσφορά ήταν μεγάλες...αλλά δυστυχώς δεν επαληθεύτηκαν! Ένα καλό στοιχείο είναι το επίγεια extra ή κάπως έτσι που είναι σε καλή τιμή.  ΑΛΛΑ πρέπει να έχεις όλα τα cinema ή όλα τα sport για να το πάρεις, οπότε πάει και αυτό!!! 

Τα επόμενα Χριστούγεννα ίσως.......

----------


## Lapetr

με απεριόριστα προς όλα σταθερά και αστικά στα κινητά (το πακέτο που έχει 28 το μήνα δηλαδή) και το cinemapack παει στα 50 άρα 22 ευρώ πάει μόνο το cinema
και με το sport pack στα 60 άρα 32 πάει μόνο το sportpack.
εντάξει δε τη λες και λίγη τη μείωση όταν το καθένα από μόνο του σαν υπηρεσία το έχει στα 52 ευρώ. Κόβει 30 από το ένα και 20 από το άλλο, κι έχει κ τα HD για 6 μήνες.

----------


## geopapath23

Η προσφορά νομίζω αυτό που προσπαθεί να καταφέρει είναι να κάνει απολύτως προσιτό το θέμα της δορυφορικής. Υπάρχει μια μεγάλη αγορά που δηλιάζει να βάλει δορυφορική λόγο τιμής και ίσως αυτό να είναι το καλύτερο entry point. Εγώ δεν βλέπω κάπου να υπάρχει αντίστοιχο πακέτο αυτή τη στιγμή. Οταν με 24 ευρώ υπάρχουν πακέτα που δίνουν μόνο τηλέφωνο, το να έχεις με 30 ευρώ και κάποια κανάλια που είναι πολύ ανώτερα από τα δημόσια είναι πολύ καλή κίνηση. Επίσης καινοτόμο θεωρώ και του ότι μπορείς να προσθέσεις τα δικά σου addons. Δείτε το συγκεντρωτικά σαν μια αγορά που εξελίσεται και μόνο καλό κάνει.

----------


## DJG

Αν περιελαμβανε full pack Nova τοτε πηγαινε και ερχόταν. Απλά αισχρό !!!

----------


## geopapath23

> Αν περιελαμβανε full pack Nova τοτε πηγαινε και ερχόταν. Απλά αισχρό !!!


Νομίζω το να συζητάμε πως θέλουμε τηλεφωνία + ιντερνετ + φουλ πακ με 30 ευρώ τότε δε μιλάμε σοβαρά

----------


## gvor

> Νομίζω το να συζητάμε πως θέλουμε τηλεφωνία + ιντερνετ + φουλ πακ με 30 ευρώ τότε δε μιλάμε σοβαρά


*Όχι φίλε, εμείς σοβαρά μιλάμε, το full pack ΔΕΝ αξίζει πάνω από 15e
Άλλα βλέπεις είχαν καλομάθει τόσα χρόνια χάρις ανταγωνισμό, άκου εκεί full pack με 61e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## DJG

ο Οτε το full pack το δινει 20 κατι ευρω και εχει πιο πλουσιο περιεχομενο απο forthnet. Ακου εκει full pack 60 ευρώ στην Ελλαδα της κρισης και του 2013 !!!

Ακομη πιο φθηνα το δινει ο οτε αν εισαι και συνδρομητης του.

----------


## adok13

περιμενα τοσες μερες να δω τη προσφορα και βλεπω αυξησεις.περισυ εδιναν το dp economy + sportpack 52 φετος χασανε τη premier league το μονο ξενο πρωταθλημα που τους ειχε μεινει,εχασαν το nba,to κυπελο ισπανιας και αντι να ριξουν τις τιμες τις ανεβασανε.μαλλον επιτηδες το κανανουνε δεν εξηγειται αλλως.

----------


## Lapetr

το fullpack του ΟΤΕ ομως είναι πολύ κοντά στο sport pack μιας κι από κανάλια ταινιών δεν μας λέει και πολλά.
το 20 ο ΟΤε το δίνει αν πληρώνει και 40 για τηλ και νετ όμως. άρα 60 σύνολο. από οσο βλέπω κι η forthnet το αντίστοιχο στην τηλεφωνία και νετ μαζί με το sport pack το πήγε στα 60 κι έχει και αστική χρέωση στα κινητά (μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό)

----------


## geopapath23

Θα διαφωνήσω έντονα. Αν πιστεύεις ότι μπορούμε με αυτές τις υπερβολές να κάνουμε κουβέντα νομίζω δεν παίζει. Το λέμε σοβαρά τώρα το 15 ευρώ? Οσο υποκειμενικός και να είσαι δεν μπορεί να το στηρίζεις

----------


## sdikr

> το fullpack του ΟΤΕ ομως είναι πολύ κοντά στο sport pack μιας κι από κανάλια ταινιών δεν μας λέει και πολλά.
> το 20 ο ΟΤε το δίνει αν πληρώνει και 40 για τηλ και νετ όμως. άρα 60 σύνολο. από οσο βλέπω κι η forthnet το αντίστοιχο στην τηλεφωνία και νετ μαζί με το sport pack το πήγε στα 60 κι έχει και αστική χρέωση στα κινητά (μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό)


Καλά αν θέλεις βάζεις ότι θέλεις στην σούπα,  κάτι θα βγεί μετά!

----------


## Lord_British

Το πακέτο της nova είναι πλέον χειρότερο του ΟΤΕ άρα θα πρέπει να είναι και φθηνότερο.
Όσοι δεν βλέπουν τα προφανή είναι πρόβλημά τους...

----------


## nikos salonika

οσοι αντιδρατε μπορει να εχετε forthnet και να νιωθετε οτι ετσι υπερασπιζεστε τον παροχο σας , αλλα ειλικρινα *απεριοριστα προς forthnet???* εχουν να κλαψουν μανουλες οσοι βαλουν το πακετο , ποιος που και πως ξερει ποιος ανηκει στην forthnet η οχι ? ρε παιδια αν το εκανε αυτο αντιστοιχα ο οτε πχ απεριοριστα προς οτε θα ειχαν βγει οι συνδρομητες στους δρομους και θα ειχαν γεμισει τα forums με δηλωσεις " ο οτε μας κλεβει.
επισης , χωρις novasports ή novacinema τι να το κανω? να βλεπω animal planet ? ? ? youtube καλυτερα

----------


## chriszah

> Καλά αν θέλεις βάζεις ότι θέλεις στην σούπα,  κάτι θα βγεί μετά!


Το ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 24 με ΟΤΕ TV Μέσω Δορυφόρου Family Pack βγαίνει στα 46,70 για 6 μήνες (16 ευρώ παραπάνω)
Το ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 24 με ΟΤΕ TV Μέσω Δορυφόρου Full Pack βγαίνει 51,70 για 6 μήνες (20 ευρώ λιγότερα)
https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/service...stLayoutId=298

 :Thinking:

----------


## gkamared

> το fullpack του ΟΤΕ ομως είναι πολύ κοντά στο sport pack μιας κι από κανάλια ταινιών δεν μας λέει και πολλά.
> το 20 ο ΟΤε το δίνει αν πληρώνει και 40 για τηλ και νετ όμως. άρα 60 σύνολο. από οσο βλέπω κι η forthnet το αντίστοιχο στην τηλεφωνία και νετ μαζί με το sport pack το πήγε στα 60 κι έχει και αστική χρέωση στα κινητά (μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό)


Ούτε και η nova άλλα όταν ο άλλος το έχει στα 30 χωρείς συνδρομή και στα 20 με το δυκτιό του δεν πρέπει να κάνεις κάτι αναλογώ και δεν λεω στα 60 ας είναι στα 66 οχι στα 80 με εξτρα με τον πρώτο χρώνο το multiview

----------


## gvor

> το fullpack του ΟΤΕ ομως είναι πολύ κοντά στο sport pack μιας κι από κανάλια ταινιών δεν μας λέει και πολλά.
> το 20 ο ΟΤε το δίνει αν πληρώνει και 40 για τηλ και νετ όμως. άρα 60 σύνολο. από οσο βλέπω κι η forthnet το αντίστοιχο στην τηλεφωνία και νετ μαζί με το sport pack το πήγε στα 60 κι έχει και αστική χρέωση στα κινητά (μη το ξεχνάμε αυτό)


*ΠΡΩTA ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ, στην τιμή του οτε που αναφέρεις σου θυμίζω ότι είναι απεριόριστα προς ΟΛΟΥΣ, + 1 ώρα κινητά!!!!!!!! Οπότε μην επιμένεις να μας πείσεις.
Όσο για την tv είναι και θέμα γούστου. Πάντος σε καμία περίπτωση η nova δεν αξίζει τα 61e
*



_"Ο Έξυπνος Παραδέχεται, Ο Πονηρός Δικαιολογείται, Ο Ηλίθιος Επιμένει"!!!_

----------


## adok13

και το καλυτερο,η nova χρεωνει ακομα τα hd.ελεος.

----------


## patch

ote 24 + απεριόριστα προς όλους + 60 κινητά + full pack έχει 52€ όχι 80  :Wink: 

και δεν έχει τον ΟΠΑΠ να τσοντάρει βρέχει χιονίσει 10 εκατομμυριάκια, ούτε την ερτ να βάζει εγκαταστάσεις,εξοπλισμό,βαν σε καλές τιμές "ενοικίασις"

----------


## Lusifer_gr

"Κλήσεις προς κινητά με αστική χρέωση για εκπληκτική οικονομία"

Αυτό είναι το "δυνατο χαρτί" της προσφοράς κατά τη γνώμη μου. Ενδιαφέρει πολλούς όχι μόνο ιδιώτες.

----------


## sdikr

> Το ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 24 με ΟΤΕ TV Μέσω Δορυφόρου Family Pack βγαίνει στα 46,70 για 6 μήνες (16 ευρώ παραπάνω)
> Το ΟΤΕ Double Play Απεριόριστα 24 με ΟΤΕ TV Μέσω Δορυφόρου Full Pack βγαίνει 51,70 για 6 μήνες (20 ευρώ λιγότερα)
> https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/service...stLayoutId=298


Δες λίγο τι δίνει το family pack,  σε σχέση με το start pack,  και μετά κάνε σύγκριση, μην ξεχάσεις τα hd έτσι  :Wink:  
Ακόμα τα απεριόριστα είναι σε όλα τα σταθερά.

----------


## nikos salonika

να ρωτησω κατι οσο αφορα τα κινητα κ την αστικη χρεωση ? η χρεωση ειναι ανα δευτερολεπτο?

----------


## Lapetr

> *ΠΡΩTA ΑΠΟ ΟΛΑ, στην τιμή του οτε που αναφέρεις σου θυμίζω ότι είναι απεριόριστα προς ΟΛΟΥΣ, + 1 ώρα κινητά!!!!!!!! Οπότε μην επιμένεις να μας πείσεις.
> Όσο για την tv είναι και θέμα γούστου. Πάντος σε καμία περίπτωση η nova δεν αξίζει τα 61e
> *
> 
> 
> 
> _"Ο Έξυπνος Παραδέχεται, Ο Πονηρός Δικαιολογείται, Ο Ηλίθιος Επιμένει"!!!_


ναι και η τιμή που αναφέρω για τη forthnet ειναι με απεριόριστα προς όλους 27,9 το μήνα και αστικά στα κινητά! μην εξάπτεσαι και διάβασε 2-3 ποστ πιο πάνω που το έχω ξαναπέι!
τα σχόλια σε ιταλικς απλά τα αγνοώ ή αν θέλεις στα επιστρέφω!

----------


## Zus

> Καλή προσφορά για τα βασικά κανάλια.
> 
> Αλλά από εκεί και πέρα, απλησίαστο.


Συγνώμη παλικάρια το παίρνω πίσω. Νόμιζα ότι οι κλήσεις ήταν προς όλους!! Που ακούστηκε μόνο προς forthnet.

Αχαχαχαχαχα. Πιο μεγάλο fail δεν έχω ξαναδεί...  :ROFL:

----------


## sdikr

> ναι και η τιμή που αναφέρω για τη forthnet ειναι με απεριόριστα προς όλους 27,9 το μήνα και αστικά στα κινητά! μην εξάπτεσαι και διάβασε 2-3 ποστ πιο πάνω που το έχω ξαναπέι!
> τα σχόλια σε ιταλικς απλά τα αγνοώ ή αν θέλεις στα επιστρέφω!


Αυτό στην Forthnet το είπες; 
http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208
Ξεκάθαρα το λέει 
Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλη τη Forthnet *και κλήσεις προς σταθερά και όλα τα κινητά με αστική χρέωση*
Γρήγορο internet έως 24 Mbps

----------


## gkamared

Έκανα έναν υπολογισμό ως ποιο λίγα πληρωνό με το full pack τρέλο.

----------


## sdikr

> Έκανα έναν υπολογισμό ως ποιο λίγα πληρωνό με το full pack τρέλο.


Τώρα εγώ φταίω;
Αν τα μαθηματικά σου είναι σαν την ορθογραφία σου,  τότε ναι  μαζί σου
 :Razz:

----------


## chriszah

> Δες λίγο τι δίνει το family pack,  σε σχέση με το start pack,  και μετά κάνε σύγκριση, μην ξεχάσεις τα hd έτσι  
> Ακόμα τα απεριόριστα είναι σε όλα τα σταθερά.


Ναι έχεις δίκιο, άρα μόνο ΟΤΕ TV  :Razz:

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι έχεις δίκιο, άρα μόνο ΟΤΕ TV


Δεν είπα αυτό,   έκανες μια λάθος σύγκριση τόσο απλά

----------


## adok13

> Τώρα εγώ φταίω;
> Αν τα μαθηματικά σου είναι σαν την ορθογραφία σου,  τότε ναι  μαζί σου


χαχχαχαχαχαα

----------


## geopapath23

Για απεριοριστα σταθερα είναι + 5 ευρώ, βγαίνει δηλαδή 34,90. Αν το πρόβλημα είναι αυτό τότε ας αξιολογίσουμε ένα πακέτο που έχει 24αρι ιντερνετ + φουλ τηλεφωνία + τα κανάλια που αναφέρει
Το σκέτο double play έχει 27,90. Επομένως η ερώτηση μεταφέρεται στο αν αξίζουν τα 7 ευρώ το μήνα για να έχεις τα κανάλια του 3play. Δε νομίζω ότι είναι πολλά

----------


## gkamared

> Τώρα εγώ φταίω;
> Αν τα μαθηματικά σου είναι σαν την ορθογραφία σου,  τότε ναι  μαζί σου


49+25=74 Τα μαθηματικά σου είναι σαν την ορθογραφία μου

----------


## gvor

> ναι και η τιμή που αναφέρω για τη forthnet ειναι με απεριόριστα προς όλους 27,9 το μήνα και αστικά στα κινητά! μην εξάπτεσαι και διάβασε 2-3 ποστ πιο πάνω που το έχω ξαναπέι!
> τα σχόλια σε ιταλικς απλά τα αγνοώ ή αν θέλεις στα επιστρέφω!


*Lapetr είσαι γνωστός υπέρμαχος της forthnet εδώ μέσα. Τώρα, όσο περισσότερο, προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι είναι καλή πρόσφορα, τα σταθερά, με χρέωση (εκτός forthnet) κινητά με χρέωση και το star pack με τα Ελληνικά κανάλια (που έχεις λήψη και με digea) και τα ντοκιμαντέρ, τόσο περισσότερο εκτίθεσαι. 

ΥΓ Σου εύχομαι καλή εργασία για αύριο.
*


"Ο Έξυπνος Παραδέχεται, Ο Πονηρός Δικαιολογείται, Ο Ηλίθιος Επιμένει"!!!

----------


## Gordito

> Τελικά μας δουλεύουν κανονικά! Μάλλον νομίζουν ότι είμαστε κάτοικοι του Κατάρ και βασικά εάν οι οικονομολόγοι τους που τους βγάζουν τέτοιες προσφορές θεωρούν ότι θα κερδίσουν πελάτες είναι γελασμένοι. Η HOL με online αίτηση δίνει στα 24€ 24 Mbps και απεριόριστα σταθερά και 90 λεπτά κινητά για 12 μήνες. Αυτή είναι σωστή προσφορά και μέσα στα πλαίσια του ανταγωνισμού (Wind).
> Κυρία Forthnet δεν θέλουμε να γίνουμε όλοι συνδρομητές της Nova σας πότε θα το καταλάβετε! Προσφορά όντως ήταν η Χριστουγεννιάτικη που είχατε και μάλλον τώρα πάτε να βγάλετε τα σπασμένα.


Πεταμε και ψεματακια;

- - - Updated - - -




> *Lapetr είσαι γνωστός υπέρμαχος της forthnet εδώ μέσα. Τώρα, όσο περισσότερο, προσπαθείς να μας πείσεις ότι είναι καλή πρόσφορα, τα σταθερά, με χρέωση (εκτός forthnet) κινητά με χρέωση και το star pack με τα Ελληνικά κανάλια (που έχεις λήψη και με digea) και τα ντοκιμαντέρ, τόσο περισσότερο εκτίθεσαι. 
> 
> ΥΓ Σου εύχομαι καλή εργασία για αύριο.
> *
> 
> 
> "Ο Έξυπνος Παραδέχεται, Ο Πονηρός Δικαιολογείται, Ο Ηλίθιος Επιμένει"!!!


Για πες μου ποσα πληρωνεις εσυ στην HOL τωρα.

----------


## nikos salonika

εγω απορω παντως για το full pack 3Play 79,90/ μηνα , ποιος χριστιανος μπορει να διαθεσει τοσα χρηματα για να βλεπει στην ουσια πορτογαλικο πρωταθλημα. α ναι και τον σουλη μαρκοπουλο

----------


## gvor

*Γιατί και της εφορίας είσαι;*

----------


## Lapetr

ρε παιδιά δε συνεννοουμαστε? 27,9 ειναι το 2play απεριοριστα και λέω ότι με άλλα 22 παίρνεις το cinema  ή με άλλα 32 το sport? ε όταν από μονα τους το cinema ή το sport έχουν 52 ευρώ δεν είναι μείωση τα 22 και 32 αντίστοιχα όταν τα παιρνεις συνδυαστικά?

----------


## Gordito

> *Γιατί και της εφορίας είσαι;*


Οχι, ετσι για να δω και να συγκρινω ρε παιδι μου. Θα πληρωνεις 10€ το μηνα μου φαινεται, και σου φαινονται ακριβα τα 30.

----------


## gkamared

Στην τηλεφωνεία είναι καταπληκτική προσφορά άλλα στην τηλεόρασή αμάν για ποιο λόγω, το σκέφτηκαν αυτό ,εγώ μάλλον θα το αφήσω ως έχει.

- - - Updated - - -




> Οχι, ετσι για να δω και να συγκρινω ρε παιδι μου. Θα πληρωνεις 10€ το μηνα μου φαινεται, και σου φαινονται ακριβα τα 30.


Δεν ειναι 30 ειναι 50 συνδρομητής είμαι και κράζω

----------


## patch

> ρε παιδιά δε συνεννοουμαστε? 27,9 ειναι το 2play απεριοριστα και λέω ότι με άλλα 22 παίρνεις το cinema  ή με άλλα 32 το sport? ε όταν από μονα τους το cinema ή το sport έχουν 52 ευρώ δεν είναι μείωση τα 22 και 32 αντίστοιχα όταν τα παιρνεις συνδυαστικά?


δλδ για παμε ποσο εχει χωρις την προσφορα  

80€ το 3play + 22 + 32 =  :Crazy:

----------


## Lapetr

δεν είμαι υπέρμαχος κανενός, δεν έκρυψα ποτέ ότι έχω το 2play economy Και μάλιστα με προσφορά από τα παραπολιτικά με 20 ευρώ το μήνα, δεν προσέβαλα ποτέ κανένα. Απλά λέω τη γνώμη μου χωρίς να γειώνω! αν εσείς επιμένετε απλά για να γειώνετε απλά γιατί πρέπει ξαφνικά ο ΟΤΕ να είναι ο ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΟΣ από όλους τότε κι εγώ έχω να σας ευχηθώ καλή δουλεία και σήμερα και άυριο και μεθαυριο όπως πολύ καλά την κάνετε εδω μέσα!

----------


## sdikr

> 49+25=74 Τα μαθηματικά σου είναι σαν την ορθογραφία μου


Οκ που τα βλέπεις αυτά τα νούμερα;
Θα ήθελα λινκ αν θέλεις

----------


## intech

> ατσα  επιτέλους οι πλαστελίνες!!! 
> 
> Λυπάμαι αυτούς που έχουν το start pack,  και θα  βλέπουν την "προσφορά" και θα λένε πόσο καλά παιδιά ήταν τόσο καιρό!


+++++ :One thumb up:

----------


## billstamaniac

Τραγικά μεχρι στιγμης τα σχολια σιγουρα ως τιμες δεν ειναι καποια τρελη προσφορα αλλά ειναι οι στανταρ τιμες και σιγουρα ειναι καλυτερες απο το 20% του προνομιου που ειχε μεχρι τωρα. Σιγουρα θα βγουν καποια στιγμη και ειδικες προσφορες οπως και παλιοτερα . Πιστευω και το απλο πακετο στα 29,90 ειναι μια χαρα το αντισοιχο του ΟΤΕ με το family και με ιντερνετ πανω κατω το ιδιο ειναι κ εχεις κ αστικες  χρεωσεις προς κινητα και να μιλας σε φιλους που εχουν forthnet . Αυτοι που κραζουν το πακετο με τα απεριοριστα σταθερα forthnet μια χαρα ειναι για φοιτητες που οι γονεις του εχουν forthnet για μεταξυ τους επικοινωνια . Τελος το full στα 79,90 μπορει να φαινεται ακριβο αλλα ας μας πουν οι ειδικοι μεχρι τωρα δινει ο ΟΤΕ σε αυτη την τιμη απεριοριστα σταθερα 12 ωρες σε κινητα ιντερνετ ως 24 εξωτερικο και εκτος απο το full pack του και τα HD και υπηρεσια multiview για δυνατοτητα διπλης θεασης σε 2 διαφορετικες τηλεορασεις ανεξαρτητα ;

----------


## XARAYGH

Τραγικη κοντρα του γνωστου οτετζη και αλλων παιδιων 4νετ  του φορουμ...
Καλη προσφορα για τα 30 ευρω απο κει και περα ποοοοοολυυυυ ακριβη.
καποια στιγμη η 4νετ θα πρεπει να κοψει την απαραδεκτη χρεωση HD.
Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους

----------


## intech

> Τραγικη κοντρα του γνωστου οτετζη και αλλων παιδιων 4νετ  του φορουμ...
> Καλη προσφορα για τα 30 ευρω απο κει και περα ποοοοοολυυυυ ακριβη.
> καποια στιγμη η 4νετ θα πρεπει να κοψει την απαραδεκτη χρεωση HD.
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους


Υποτιμητικό σχόλιο, για ολους εμας, τους ανεξαρτητους...... τι να σου πώ, αγαπητέ φίλε.. :Thumb down:

----------


## vforvendetta85

Μου αρέσει που όλοι λέτε για το 3play λες και η Νόβα είναι iptv και απαιτείται σύνδεση forthnet έως 24 Mbps.
Από όσο ξέρω η Νόβα είναι,αρχικά, δορυφορική τηλεόραση με πανελλήνια εμβέλεια.Είναι όμως και παγκόσμια συνδρομητική πλατφόρμα, με την ευρεία έννοια.
Από όταν την αγόρασε η forthnet απευθύνεται στον μισό πληθυσμό της Ελλάδας,εκεί που έχει ιδιόκτητο δίκτυο.Όλοι οι άλλοι θα την διπλοπληρώσουν.
Με το target group που διάλεξαν,ας πορευτούν εν ειρήνη.

----------


## sdikr

> Τραγικη κοντρα του γνωστου οτετζη και αλλων παιδιων 4νετ  του φορουμ...
> Καλη προσφορα για τα 30 ευρω απο κει και περα ποοοοοολυυυυ ακριβη.
> καποια στιγμη η 4νετ θα πρεπει να κοψει την απαραδεκτη χρεωση HD.
> Καλη συνεχεια σε ολους


που είδες οτετζήδες και παιδιά της forthnet;  
πως το κατάφερες;

----------


## XARAYGH

> Υποτιμητικό σχόλιο, για ολους εμας, τους ανεξαρτητους...... τι να σου πώ, αγαπητέ φίλε..


SORRY φιλε δεν ειχα προθεση να προσβαλω κανενα.

----------


## lak100

να πω οτι το 3play δεν ειναι διαθεσιμο σε ΧΕΓ γραμμες

----------


## umay

> Νομίζω το να συζητάμε πως θέλουμε τηλεφωνία + ιντερνετ + φουλ πακ με 30 ευρώ τότε δε μιλάμε σοβαρά


Προφανώς δεν έχεις δει τον Ευρωπαίκό ανταγωνισμό σε παρεμφερή πακέτα, για να δεις την κοροϊδία τόσων χρόνων στην Ελληνική πραγματικότητα και μάλιστα, στο μεγαλύτερο φάσμα της αγοράς και των προϊόντων. 

----------------------------------------------------
Τα παρακάτων δεν αφορούν επί προσωπικού και ελέχθησαν από άνθρωπο που ήταν χρόνια στο εξωτερικό και όταν γύρισε στην Ελλάδα, τρόμαξε με το κόστος της καθημερινότητας - και όχι μόνο... 

"Όσο υπάρχουν Έλληνες καταναλωτές που νομίζουν ότι επήλθε η φώτιση και η προσωπική ολοκλήρωση με την έλευση ψηφιακών ευκολιών και ποιότητας εικόνας, που τώρα ανακαλύπτουν την Αμερική (ενώ σε όλον τον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο αυτά είναι δεδομένα δεκαετιών), που δεν εκδηλώνουν μαζικά κάποιου είδους διαμαρτυρία, τίποτε δε θα αλλάξει σε αυτό τον τόπο. 
Η άκριτη και χωρίς πρότερη ενημέρωση των καταναλωτών, υποβολή καταναλωτικού ασυνειδήτου στην Ελλάδα, με ιθαγενείς οι οποίοι ενεργούν ως καταλωτικό κοπάδι, συμβαδίζει με οικονομικά συμφέροντα αυτών που ποτέ δεν ήθελαν τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό σε αυτόν τον τόπο σε κανέναν τομέα.  
Θα συνεχίσουμε να αγοράζουμε το Ελληνικό γιαούρτι 1 ευρώ οι υπόλοιποι στην Ευρώπη 0,60 , το γάλα 1,40 και οι Γερμανοί 0,70 και πάει λέγοντας...
Τώρα τι σχέση έχει το γιαούρτι με ψηφιακά κανάλια ή τηλεφωνία; Έχει. Με τις τιμές που αγοράζουμε εδώ, φυσάμε το γιαούρτι και δεν κρυώνει..."
Και τι να πω στον αδελφό, έχει δίκιο !

----------


## gkamared

O umay έχει δίκαιο για αυτό χρεοκοπήσαμε, κανένας δεν λέει με 23% φ.π.α να είναι 30euro άλλα πρέπει εγώ θα περεχεί με τα 80euro να βάζει όλες της εξτρά υπηρεσίες για πάντα και όχι 1 χρόνο η 3 μίνες αυτό θα ήταν σαφώς μεγαλύτερο ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα από τον ΟΤΕ άλλα στην τηλεφωνεία τα 2play απεριοστα πόλοι οικονομικά πακέτα είναι σαν να θέλουν να διώξουν άτομα από την nova. Αν ήταν 65 euro δεν θα μίλαγε κανένας

----------


## F1ngolf1n

Λοιπόν για να τελειώνει όλο αυτό σας λέω εγώ που δυστυχώς είμαι forthent, ότι αυτό το ανδρείκελο ομίλου εκτός του ότι ακόμη και τώρα, εν έτη 2013 κοροϊδεύει τους καταναλωτές της καθημερινά... ΔΕΝ προσφέρει ούτε τις απαραίτητες βασικές υπηρεσίες, όπως τηλέφωνο και internet, τουλάχιστον ούτε σε βασικό επίπεδο. Δεν λέω ότι οι άλλες εταιρίες είναι καλύτερες αλλά τουλάχιστον αντιμετωπίζουν τον Έλληνα καταναλωτή ως κατώτερο ον (εκεί φτάσαμε να αγνωμονούμε το χείριστο εμπρός του μηδαμινού) και όχι σαν σκουπίδι όπως κάνει η forthnet. Πέρασα τέσσερις μήνες ξεδιάντροπης κοροϊδίας και επιτηδευμένης κωλυσιεργίας μέχρι να πω ότι ναι πια, έχω τηλέφωνο και κάποιας μορφής αξιόπιστο internet -και αυτό όχι πάντα-. Επίσης όσο αφορά την nova, το περιεχόμενο της από μόνο του σε αντιδιαστολή με την τιμή που προσφέρεται, μας δείχνει αυτό που λένε όλοι οι προλαλήσαντες και με το παραπάνω μάλιστα -πολύ χαμηλό περιεχόμενο για την τιμή που ζητάνε-, εκτός από αυτούς όπου δεν ξέρω γιατί  προσπαθούν εριστικά να μας πείσουν για το αντίθετο!.. Κάντε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σας και μακριά από forthnet!!! End of story!

----------


## Gordito

> "Όσο υπάρχουν Έλληνες καταναλωτές που νομίζουν ότι επήλθε η φώτιση και η προσωπική ολοκλήρωση με την έλευση ψηφιακών ευκολιών και ποιότητας εικόνας, που τώρα ανακαλύπτουν την Αμερική (ενώ σε όλον τον ανεπτυγμένο κόσμο αυτά είναι δεδομένα δεκαετιών), που δεν εκδηλώνουν μαζικά κάποιου είδους διαμαρτυρία, τίποτε δε θα αλλάξει σε αυτό τον τόπο. 
> Η άκριτη και χωρίς πρότερη ενημέρωση των καταναλωτών, υποβολή καταναλωτικού ασυνειδήτου στην Ελλάδα, με ιθαγενείς οι οποίοι ενεργούν ως καταλωτικό κοπάδι, συμβαδίζει με οικονομικά συμφέροντα αυτών που ποτέ δεν ήθελαν τον υγιή ανταγωνισμό σε αυτόν τον τόπο σε κανέναν τομέα.  
> Θα συνεχίσουμε να αγοράζουμε το Ελληνικό γιαούρτι 1 ευρώ οι υπόλοιποι στην Ευρώπη 0,60 , το γάλα 1,40 και οι Γερμανοί 0,70 και πάει λέγοντας...
> Τώρα τι σχέση έχει το γιαούρτι με ψηφιακά κανάλια ή τηλεφωνία; Έχει. Με τις τιμές που αγοράζουμε εδώ, φυσάμε το γιαούρτι και δεν κρυώνει..."
> Και τι να πω στον αδελφό, έχει δίκιο !


Λαικισμος, απο τους λιγους.

----------


## nikos salonika

Λαικισμο δε θα το ελεγα απλα συγκρίνουμε της βουρτσες με ... ξερετε τι ...ρωτηστε ποσο εχει μια τρυπα 20 τετραγωνικα στο λονδινο και μετα τα λεμε.
Για να μην ξεφυγουμε ομως . το πακετο ειναι για πολυ λιγους , που εχουν πολυ ειδικες αναγκες . εγω ακομα δε μπορω να χωνεψω οτι προσφερει το συγκεκριμενο χωρις ουτε καν novasports k novacinema ή ενα απο τα 2 ημαρτον,

----------


## gkamared

> Λαικισμο δε θα το ελεγα απλα συγκρίνουμε της βουρτσες με ... ξερετε τι ...ρωτηστε ποσο εχει μια τρυπα 20 τετραγωνικα στο λονδινο και μετα τα λεμε.
> Για να μην ξεφυγουμε ομως . το πακετο ειναι για πολυ λιγους , που εχουν πολυ ειδικες αναγκες . εγω ακομα δε μπορω να χωνεψω οτι προσφερει το συγκεκριμενο χωρις ουτε καν novasports k novacinema ή ενα απο τα 2 ημαρτον,


Μην συγκρίνουμε ανομία πράγματα.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω θα προτεινα το εξης αν μπορει να το κανει καποιος φυσικα?

να βαλει απο ολους τους παροχους τις προσφορες που εχουν αυτη την περιοδο ωστε ολοι οι καταναλωτες-πελατες να τα δουμε ολα μαζι τα πακετα.

δηλαδη

1. τηλεφωνια (κλησεις σε αστικα/υπεραστικα/κινητα)
2. συνδεση με το διαδικτυο
3. τηλεοραση

να δουμε απο ολους τους παροχους τις τιμες

προσωπικα θεωρω την νοβα ακριβη στο θεμα της τηλεορασης

ως πελατης του ΟΤΕ ειμαι απολυτα ευχαριστημενος

----------


## iml

Το πακέτο είναι αυτό, σε άλλον αρέσει και σε άλλον όχι. Εδώ είμαστε και λέμε την γνώμη μας -χωρίς χαρακτηρισμούς-
Προσωπικά, μου κακοφαίνεται το "απεριόριστα σταθερά" προς forthnet. Με πάει προς νοοτροπίες κινητής και το βλέπω ως πισωγύρισμα. Σαν "προσφορα" απλά δεν μου αρέσει και δεν θα πάρω.

----------


## nikos salonika

> Μην συγκρίνουμε ανομία πράγματα.


ε ακριβως αυτο λεω....
!?!?!

----------


## kopriniotis

Λιγα πραγματα αλλαξαν με τη προσφορα.Μεχρι σημερα 2play economy+start pack 35 ευρω το μηνα οπως και τωρα δλδ,απλα χωρις 18μηνη δεσμευση.Αυτο που αλλαξε ειναι η προσθηκη αστικων χρεωσεων στα κινητα οπως και η υπαρξη πακετου με απεριοριστες κλησεις στα κινητα και  οτι δινει και novasports 1 η novacinema 1 αλλα παλι ακριβα,+15 ευρω για ενα καναλι?Ελεος!!!!!Και τα hd ακομα τα χρεωνουν 5 ευρω,ξανα παλι ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!

----------


## Gordito

Αυτα μονο στην Ελλαδα!! Δηλαδη σας πειραζει που εχει απεριοριστα σταθερα με +5€ αλλα δε σας χαροποποιει οτι στην ουσια απελευθερωνει και τα κινητα απο το σπιτι;
Δηλαδη τι περιμενατε; Οτι απο την μια μερα στην αλλη θα δωσει το full pack 20€;

Ναι τα 'extra' καναλια ειναι ακριβα, αλλα  μην ξεχναμε, Ελληνικο Πρωταθλημα/ Champions League/ Euroleague και ταινιες παιζει μπαλα μονη της.

Δε θα το βαλω το πακετο, αλλα αν ψαχνομουν για κατι αυτο τον καιρο, θα την μετραγα πολυ την προσφορα αυτη.

----------


## Georgevtr

Δε θα κρινω το πακετο γιατι μπορει σε καποιους να ειναι οικονομικα προσιτο.
Με προσβαλλει ομως αυτο το Προς ολη τη 4νετ.
Τα παληκαρια στην ατθιδων δε την παλευουν. Τελος. Το μανατζαριλικι θα τους φαει..

----------


## karetsos

έπρεπε να έχει απεριόριστα προς όλα τα σταθερά και λίγο περισσότερο περιεχόμενο στην τηλεόραση. τότε θα ήταν προσφορά, τώρα είναι απλά ένα ακόμα πακέτο για λίγους...

----------


## Stefanos83

Χαιρετώ το forum . Θεωρώ οτι τα απεριόριστα σταθερά forthnet είναι λίγο τραγικό . Λες και θέλουν να μας πανε ενα βήμα πίσω . Οσο για την προσφορά , έτσι όπως είναι τώρα δεν νομίζω να αξίζει . Θα ήτανε πιο δελεαστική αν είχε απεριόριστα προς όλους . 

Υ.Γ. Μη σκοτώνεστε τόσο πολυ εδώ μέσα . Δεν θα σας δώσουν ούτε θα σας παρουν το ψωμί σας . Χαλαρώστε ! .

----------


## anon

> Θα συνεχίσουμε να αγοράζουμε το Ελληνικό γιαούρτι 1 ευρώ οι υπόλοιποι στην Ευρώπη 0,60 , το γάλα 1,40 και οι Γερμανοί 0,70 και πάει λέγοντας...
> Τώρα τι σχέση έχει το γιαούρτι με ψηφιακά κανάλια ή τηλεφωνία; Έχει. Με τις τιμές που αγοράζουμε εδώ, φυσάμε το γιαούρτι και δεν κρυώνει..."
> Και τι να πω στον αδελφό, έχει δίκιο !


Aγόρασα και εγώ φθηνα κεφτεδακια απο το ΙΚΕΑ. Ηταν πολύ πολύ πιο φθηνα, ακόμα και απο τον σκέτο κιμά του κρεοπώλη μου! Βέβαια μετά την βρώση αυτών παρατήρησα ότι ήθελα να βγώ έξω στους αγρούς, να μυρίσω το γρασίδι (μήπως και τίποτε άλλο; μου διαφεύγει...) να νιώσω τον άνεμο να κυματίζει στην χαίτη μου εεεππππ στα μαλλιά μου ήθελα να πώ....   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Λοιπόν για να τελειώνει όλο αυτό σας λέω *εγώ που δυστυχώς είμαι forthent*, ότι αυτό το ανδρείκελο ομίλου εκτός του ότι ακόμη και τώρα, εν έτη 2013 κοροϊδεύει τους καταναλωτές της καθημερινά... ΔΕΝ προσφέρει ούτε τις απαραίτητες βασικές υπηρεσίες, όπως τηλέφωνο και internet, τουλάχιστον ούτε σε βασικό επίπεδο. Δεν λέω ότι οι άλλες εταιρίες είναι καλύτερες αλλά τουλάχιστον αντιμετωπίζουν τον Έλληνα καταναλωτή ως κατώτερο ον (εκεί φτάσαμε να αγνωμονούμε το χείριστο εμπρός του μηδαμινού) και όχι σαν σκουπίδι όπως κάνει η forthnet. Πέρασα τέσσερις μήνες ξεδιάντροπης κοροϊδίας και επιτηδευμένης κωλυσιεργίας μέχρι να πω ότι ναι πια, έχω τηλέφωνο και κάποιας μορφής αξιόπιστο internet -και αυτό όχι πάντα-. Επίσης όσο αφορά την nova, το περιεχόμενο της από μόνο του σε αντιδιαστολή με την τιμή που προσφέρεται, μας δείχνει αυτό που λένε όλοι οι προλαλήσαντες και με το παραπάνω μάλιστα -πολύ χαμηλό περιεχόμενο για την τιμή που ζητάνε-, εκτός από αυτούς όπου δεν ξέρω γιατί  προσπαθούν εριστικά να μας πείσουν για το αντίθετο!.. Κάντε μια χάρη στον εαυτό σας και *μακριά από forthnet*!!! End of story!


Γιατί δεν φεύγεις ρε παλικάρι; Αν περιμένετε με διαμαρτυρίες να κάνετε κάτι, σωθήκατε... Εδώ 1 εκ μαζεύτηκαν στο σύνταγμα, και τους έγραψαν κανονικότατα στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους. Η μόνη δύναμη σαν καταναλωτής που έχεις είναι το πορτοφόλι σου. Εαν δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος κάντο πράξη, μη δίνοντας δεκάρα τσακιστή σε αυτόν που νομίζεις ότι σε κοροιδεύει. Αλλά δυστυχώς είναι ίδιον του έλληνα, απο την μια να βρίζει, πως τον κλέβουν, δεν τον εξυπηρετούν, τον έχουν κορόιδο, και μετά ΞΑΝΑΠΑΕΙ στον ίδιο και τ'ακουμπά ξανά!!!

----------


## A_gamer

> Χαιρετώ το forum . Θεωρώ οτι τα απεριόριστα σταθερά forthnet είναι λίγο τραγικό . Λες και θέλουν να μας πανε ενα βήμα πίσω . Οσο για την προσφορά , έτσι όπως είναι τώρα δεν νομίζω να αξίζει . Θα ήτανε πιο δελεαστική αν είχε απεριόριστα προς όλους . 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Μη σκοτώνεστε τόσο πολυ εδώ μέσα . Δεν θα σας δώσουν ούτε θα σας παρουν το ψωμί σας . Χαλαρώστε ! .


Πράγματι, αυτό με τα απεριόριστα σταθερά *προς Forthnet* είναι μέγιστο πισωγύρισμα και θυμίζει την αδελφική αγορά της κινητής (απεταξάμην!  :Bless: ). Παίζει να μας συνηθίζουν σε πρακτικές καρτέλ, προς ετοιμασία για το real thing...  :Whistle:

----------


## Aris_Ger

Καλήμερα

Ειμαι κατοχος Forthnet 2play με το πακετο αστικα-υπεραστικα και διεθνη. Μου βγαινει το 2ΜΗΝΟ περιπου στα 70 ευρω. Εχω επισης και νοβα φουλ πακετο και με την εκπτωση μου βγαινει 56 ευρω το ΜΗΝΑ. Αν ειμαι σωστος λοιπον το μηνα με τηλεφωνο και νοβα ειναι(35+56)= 91 ευρω περιπου. 

Τωρα με τα νεα πακετα το 3Play full θα μου βγαινει 79.90 το μηνα. Αρα ειμαι περιπου κατω 11-12 ευρω το μηνα. Φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι γουστα και τι αρεσει να βλεπει ο καθενας οποτε το ολο θεμα σε καποια σημεια του ειναι ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ

----------


## psapikas

Στο nova_3play_price-list-2013.pdf στην 2η σελίδα γράφει κλήσεις προς όλα τα κινητά 0,0299 €/*μήνα*

Τι εννοεί ο ποιητής?

----------


## adabter

> Για όλους τους συνδρομητές;
> 
> ή μόνο για καινούργιους


και εγώ την ίδια απορία είχα και πήρα τηλέφωνο στην εξυπηρέτηση και μου εαν ότι ισχυεί για όλους ανεξαρτήτως παλιός-νέος συνδρομητής. καλό αυτό γτ θα ήθελα να βάλω και τα κινητά μέσα.

----------


## panatas

κατά καιρούς βγάζουν και κάτι που να μιαζει με προσφορά αλλά δεν είναι έτσι θέλουν να το δείχνουν

----------


## haris23

Η κοινή λογική λέει πως δεν θέλουν συνδρομητές ΝΟΒΑ προφανώς σκεπτομενοι πως εαν παει για πώληση θα μετρήσουν οι συνδρομητές της Forthnet μαζι με την ΝΟΒΑ παρα της σκετης ΝΟΒΑ. Θεωρούν πως ειναι καλύτερο το να υπάρχουν συνδιαστικοι πελάτες με σκοπό τη καλυτερη διαπραγμάτευση για να μην τους μεινει αμανάτι η ΝΟΒΑ (όπως ηθελε η WIND που δεν συζητούσε για εξαγορά και της ΝΟΒΑ αλλά μονο του επικοινωνιακού τομέα δηλάδη ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο.). Εαν πιασουνε σε εναν χρόνο και τους αμύητους και τους κανουνε δορυφορικούς με τηλεφωνο και χτυπησουνε συνδυαστικους 450.000 μπορει και παραπάνω τοτε ολοι αντιλαμβάνεστε που εκτινασσεται η εμπορική αξία του πελατολογίου της Forthnet - Nova. Αν αυτά τα νούμερα ίσχυαν μονο στο δορυφορικό δεν θα ήταν το ίδιο αφού δεν θα μπορούσαν να πείσουν με τα ίδια επιχειρήματα καποιον να τους αγοράσει σαν σύνολο και βασικά δεν νομίζω να το έκανε και κάποιος. Ενώ τώρα θα εγγραφούν σίγουρα καποιοι στο απλο το πακέτο (που ειναι απο οσα είδαμε και γράφτηκαν το πιο συμφέρον), αρκετοι επίσης ειναι αυτοί που θα πούνε "ας βάλω και forthnet για να έχω μεγαλύτερη έκπτωση" ιδίως αυτοί που είναι στο σταρτ πακ το απλό. Αρα θα πάρει και απο εκεί εγγραφές στη βάση της forthnet. Ειναι μια λογική που ειναι μονόδρομος και δείχνει πως τελικά ενδιαφέρονται για πώληση γενικά των δραστηριοτήτων τους. Δεν γνωρίζω καποια εταιρεία που να ριχνει έτσι εξώφθαλμα τους συνδρομητές της που επιλέγουν μονο μια απο τις δραστηριότητες της.

----------


## asmatiop

Όντως δεν είναι ουσιαστική προσφορά, θα περιμένω τα Χριστούγεννα που θα βγει η πραγματική προσφορά και αν δεν είναι και αυτή ικανοποιητική θα πάω στο ote 3play.

----------


## biggeo65

> *Όχι φίλε, εμείς σοβαρά μιλάμε, το full pack ΔΕΝ αξίζει πάνω από 15e
> Άλλα βλέπεις είχαν καλομάθει τόσα χρόνια χάρις ανταγωνισμό, άκου εκεί full pack με 61e!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





> Φίλτατε παρακολουθώ τα posts σου τόση ώρα και αναρωτιέμαι, τι ΔΕΝ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ να καταλάβεις; Αφού ΔΕΝ έχεις forthnet, μήπως ΕΡΓΑΖΕΣΑΙ εκεί;
> Λοιπόν ΑΝ θέλεις απεριόριστα ΜΟΝΟ στη forthnet, κινητά με χρέωση, internet και το star pack, απλά μπορείς να την βάλεις, τόσο απλά, έλεος πια με τον ψυχαναγκασμό.
> 
> 
> "Ο Έξυπνος Παραδέχεται, Ο Πονηρός Δικαιολογείται, Ο Ηλίθιος Επιμένει"!!!



 Mια που είδα το Quote που έβαλες γι αυτό απευθύνομαι σε σένα. Κι επειδή *επιμένεις:*

*ΤΙΜΕΣ*

*ConnX 24Μbps* + απεριόριστα σταθερά *35.90€* το εξάμηνο, μετά *40.90 €*

*WIND* *24€* τον πρώτο χρόνο , *μετά* *34€*

*ΗΟL* *34€*

*FORTHNET* *34.90€* για πάντα, τα ίδια με τους παραπάνω, κι επιπλέον,
*Δορυφορικό πιάτο* *ΔΩΡΕΑΝ*,* Αποκοδικοποιητής ΔΩΡΕΑΝ* με πιστωτική,
κι έχεις όλα τα ελέυθερα δορυφορικά και τα Ελληνικά.

Ειδικά για περιοχές όπως η Δυτική Μακεδονία, που η DIGEA για να έρθει πρέπει να "κόψει" το Bερμιο,
αν πληρώνω τα ίδια με τους άλλους κι επιπλέον ξενοιάσω από κεραίες & καλώδια,
κι έχω πάντα σταθερό κια καθαρό σήμα, ναι είναι προσφορά.

Με λίγα λόγια *ίδια τιμή* με τους άλλους, 6€ πιο φθηνά από OTE
και *σου κάνουν δώρο* , 
*Αποκωδικοποιητή,* 
*δορυφορικό πιάτο,* 
*Router,* 
*Εγκατάσταση.*Κι επιμένεις ότι δεν είναι προσφορά. 
Τι να πω, δες το Quote που έβαλες.

Y.Γ. Για την ιστορία, από άλλη προσφορά της Forthnet, τώρα πληρώνω *24.90€\μήνα*
με απεριόριστα σταθερά *προς όλους* και 24Μbps Ιnternet.

----------


## anon

Η δορυφορική ΝΟΒΑ νομίζω ότι πλέον δεν έχει αξία όπου έχει πάει το ψηφιακό σήμα, πλην ίσως όσων θέλουν να δούν κάποιους αγώνες που καλύπτει αποκλειστικά αυτή. Για όσους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για αγώνες, όπως πχ εγώ, το πακέτο είναι πολύ μικρής αξίας, αν αξίζει τίποτε, μιας και η ποιότητα του είναι πλέον ίδια με αυτή του επίγειου ψηφιακού σήματος και δεν παρέχει τίποτε καλύτερο, απο άποψη ποιότητας. Η δε κάλυψη προγραμμάτων δεν είναι ελκυστική, μιας και ντοκυμαντέρ πλέον έχει καλά και αρκετά στα δωρεάν κανάλια, και ταινίες (αλλά δυστυχώς τις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες συνήθως βάζουν τις καλές).
Ετσι το απλό πακέτο ΝΟΒΑ έχει νόημα για αυτούς που δεν πιάνουν ψηφιακο σήμα, και η ποιότητα λήψης δεν είναι καλή, όπως πχ στο πατέρα μου το σπίτι στον Σταυρό Θεσσαλονίκης. Αλλά αυτό ειναι πολύ μικρό πελατολόγιο για να αξίζει να προσπαθήσει να το πιάσει κανείς, και κατα δεύτερον, κάποια στιγμή, σε ένα, το πολύ δυο χρόνια θα έχουν και αυτοί ψηφιακό σήμα, οποτε δεν θα αξίζει η ΝΟΒΑ.
Επιπλέον, ήδη έχουμε την ΕΡΤ HD που λειτουργεί πιλοτικά, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και άλλα κανάλια θα περάσουν σε HD, αν όχι στο σύνολο, σε μέρος του προγράμματος τους όπου το HD θα ειναι πόλος έλξης (blockbuster movies, ντοκυμαντέρ και φυσικά αγώνες). Οπότε τότε πάπαλα η ΝΟΒΑ. 
Εαν θέλει η ΝΟΒΑ να κάνει πραγματικά την διαφορά, πρέπει να κόψει την απληστία της. Δηλαδή αντί να λέει θέλω απο κάθε συνδρομητή πχ 30 ευρώ καθαρό κέρδος, να πεί, θέλω τον χρόνο 300 εκατομύρια κέρδος. Και να φροντίσει να ρίξει τις τιμές πολύ πολυ χαμηλά, ώστε πάρα πολύς κόσμος να θελήσει να γίνει συνδρομητής της, και να τα βγάλει τα λεφτά αυτά, με βάση τον όγκο των συνδρομητών της. Διαφορετικά, εαν πουλά σε τιμές premium, τιμές μπουτίκ, θα πατώσει. Και αυτό γιατί πλέον είναι όλο και λιγότεροι αυτοί που θα δίνουν 60-70 ευρώ για το πλήρες δορυφορικό προνόμιο, και με τους λίγους ο τζίρος δεν θα βγαίνει, και εαν μειώνεται η πελατειακή βάση, θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνει η τιμή (λόγω κόστους), και φαύλος κύκλος για να πέσεις έξω.

----------


## nikos salonika

> Mια που είδα το Quote που έβαλες γι αυτό απευθύνομαι σε σένα. Κι επειδή *επιμένεις:*
> 
> *ΤΙΜΕΣ*
> 
> *ConnX 24Μbps* + απεριόριστα σταθερά *35.90€* το εξάμηνο, μετά *40.90 €* 
> 
> *WIND* *24€* τον πρώτο χρόνο , *μετά* *34€*
> 
> *ΗΟL* *34€*
> ...


μια διορθωση μονο 31.8 και μετα 36,8 το πακετο του ΟΤΕ

----------


## biggeo65

> Η δορυφορική ΝΟΒΑ νομίζω ότι πλέον δεν έχει αξία όπου έχει πάει το ψηφιακό σήμα, πλην ίσως όσων θέλουν να δούν κάποιους αγώνες που καλύπτει αποκλειστικά αυτή. Για όσους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για αγώνες, όπως πχ εγώ, το πακέτο είναι πολύ μικρής αξίας, αν αξίζει τίποτε, μιας και η ποιότητα του είναι πλέον ίδια με αυτή του επίγειου ψηφιακού σήματος και δεν παρέχει τίποτε καλύτερο, απο άποψη ποιότητας. Η δε κάλυψη προγραμμάτων δεν είναι ελκυστική, μιας και ντοκυμαντέρ πλέον έχει καλά και αρκετά στα δωρεάν κανάλια, και ταινίες (αλλά δυστυχώς τις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες συνήθως βάζουν τις καλές).
> Ετσι το απλό πακέτο ΝΟΒΑ έχει νόημα για αυτούς που δεν πιάνουν ψηφιακο σήμα, και η ποιότητα λήψης δεν είναι καλή, όπως πχ στο πατέρα μου το σπίτι στον Σταυρό Θεσσαλονίκης. Αλλά αυτό ειναι πολύ μικρό πελατολόγιο για να αξίζει να προσπαθήσει να το πιάσει κανείς, και κατα δεύτερον, κάποια στιγμή, σε ένα, το πολύ δυο χρόνια θα έχουν και αυτοί ψηφιακό σήμα, οποτε δεν θα αξίζει η ΝΟΒΑ.
> Επιπλέον, ήδη έχουμε την ΕΡΤ HD που λειτουργεί πιλοτικά, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και άλλα κανάλια θα περάσουν σε HD, αν όχι στο σύνολο, σε μέρος του προγράμματος τους όπου το HD θα ειναι πόλος έλξης (blockbuster movies, ντοκυμαντέρ και φυσικά αγώνες). Οπότε τότε πάπαλα η ΝΟΒΑ. 
> Εαν θέλει η ΝΟΒΑ να κάνει πραγματικά την διαφορά, πρέπει να κόψει την απληστία της. Δηλαδή αντί να λέει θέλω απο κάθε συνδρομητή πχ 30 ευρώ καθαρό κέρδος, να πεί, θέλω τον χρόνο 300 εκατομύρια κέρδος. Και να φροντίσει να ρίξει τις τιμές πολύ πολυ χαμηλά, ώστε πάρα πολύς κόσμος να θελήσει να γίνει συνδρομητής της, και να τα βγάλει τα λεφτά αυτά, με βάση τον όγκο των συνδρομητών της. Διαφορετικά, εαν πουλά σε τιμές premium, τιμές μπουτίκ, θα πατώσει. Και αυτό γιατί πλέον είναι όλο και λιγότεροι αυτοί που θα δίνουν 60-70 ευρώ για το πλήρες δορυφορικό προνόμιο, και με τους λίγους ο τζίρος δεν θα βγαίνει, και εαν μειώνεται η πελατειακή βάση, θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνει η τιμή (λόγω κόστους), και φαύλος κύκλος για να πέσεις έξω.


Εσείς, έχετα ΕΡΤ HD, σε μας η DIGEA λέει πως αν δεν" φύγει" το Βέρμιο, δεν μπορούμε να έχουμε ψηφιακό σήμα.

Αρά όταν στην τιμή των άλλων μπορώ να έχω και ψηφιακή εκπομπή καναλιών, με το NOVA 3pack,
για μένα είναι προσφορά,και ξενοιάζω από αναλογικό σήμα, και από προβλήματα τύπυ:
γύρισε η κεραία, και έχω παρεμβολές κλπ.

----------


## Zus

> Αυτα μονο στην Ελλαδα!! Δηλαδη σας πειραζει που εχει απεριοριστα σταθερα με +5€ αλλα δε σας χαροποποιει οτι στην ουσια απελευθερωνει και τα κινητα απο το σπιτι;
> Δηλαδη τι περιμενατε; Οτι απο την μια μερα στην αλλη θα δωσει το full pack 20€;
> 
> Ναι τα 'extra' καναλια ειναι ακριβα, αλλα  μην ξεχναμε, Ελληνικο Πρωταθλημα/ Champions League/ Euroleague και ταινιες παιζει μπαλα μονη της.
> 
> Δε θα το βαλω το πακετο, αλλα αν ψαχνομουν για κατι αυτο τον καιρο, θα την μετραγα πολυ την προσφορα αυτη.


Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι πισωγύρισμα το κόψιμο των απεριορίστων στα πακέτα, δεν υπάρχει κάτι να πούμε.

Ένα βήμα μπρος και ένα πίσω δεν κάνουμε δουλειά  :Razz:

----------


## biggeo65

> μια διορθωση μονο 31.8 και μετα 36,8 το πακετο του ΟΤΕ


Έχεις δίκιο, σαν τιμή ΄του ΟΤΕ έβαλα εκ παραδρομής την τιμή με 60' προς κινητά.
Αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι για κάποιες περιοχές που δεν θα δουν ψηφιακό σήμα είναι προσφορά.

----------


## gkamared

> Αν δεν καταλαβαίνεις ότι είναι πισωγύρισμα το κόψιμο των απεριορίστων στα πακέτα, δεν υπάρχει κάτι να πούμε.
> 
> Ένα βήμα μπρος και ένα πίσω δεν κάνουμε δουλειά


Σωστος ο τιπος

----------


## guardianhelm

> Φυσικα ολα αυτα ειναι γουστα και τι αρεσει να βλεπει ο καθενας οποτε το ολο θεμα σε καποια σημεια του ειναι ΥΠΟΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ ΚΑΙ ΟΧΙ ΑΝΤΙΚΕΙΜΕΝΙΚΟ




Off Topic


		Το ότι εσύ επιλέγεις με διαφορετικά κριτήρια σε σχέση με κάποιον άλλο δεν κάνει υποκειμενικό το ερώτημα. Η αντικειμενικότητα έχει να κάνει με το κατά πόσο ένα πρόβλημα έχει ντετερμινιστική λύση, δεδομένων ορισμένων κριτηρίων, και δεν είναι μία οικουμενική αλήθεια στην οποία υπόκεινται τα πάντα... Πάντως απλά και μόνο με αφορμή το σχόλιό σου και χωρίς να θέλω να σε θίξω προσωπικά, όποτε ακούω το επιχείρημα-πασπαρτού "γούστα είναι", "δεν υπάρχει αντικειμενικότητα", "όλες οι απόψεις είναι ισότιμες", κτλ κάτι μέσα μου κλονίζεται και θέλω να σπάσω τοίχους  :Razz: 



Αυτό που (θα έπρεπε να) συζητάμε εδώ δεν είναι ποιος πάροχος την έχει πιο μεγάλη, αλλά να τα βάλουμε κάτω για να δούμε αν και ποιους συμφέρει αυτό το πακέτο και να εξετάσουμε τις παγίδες που κρύβει χωρίς κόντρες και κόμπλεξ.

Προσωπικά δεν με ενδιαφέρει η συνδρομητική τηλεόραση, επομένως δεν θα το επέλεγα ποτέ, παρ'όλα αυτά η δική μου απλή εκτίμηση χωρίς να έχω μελετήσει τις διάφορες προσφορές από άλλους παρόχους είναι η εξής:

1. Σαν συνδυαστικό πακέτο είναι προφανώς αρκετά περιοριστικό, επομένως σε καμία περίπτωση δεν είναι για όλους. Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι αν αυτούς που ενδιαφέρονται και για τις τρεις υπηρεσίες τους συμφέρει. Οι υπόλοιποι μπορούμε να ηρεμήσουμε λίγο... Παρ'όλα αυτά οφείλει να συμφέρει αυτούς που είναι συνδρομητές σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες της forthnet όπως εσύ. Αν δεν το πετυχαίνει ούτε αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και επίσημα πλήρης αποτυχία.

2. Η αστική χρέωση προς κινητά είναι, φυσικά, καλοδεχούμενη, αλλά από παλιά προσφορά, επομένως, ως μη νέο, δεν βρίσκω τον λόγο να το αναφέρουμε εδώ σαν θετικό.

3. Αντιθέτως, τα απεριόριστα ΠΡΟΣ ΣΤΑΘΕΡΑ FORTHNET είναι απλά κοροϊδία και πισωγύρισμα και όπως ανέφεραν πολλοί είναι κάτι το οποίο γνωρίζουμε και σιχαινόμαστε από τις εταιρείες κινητής τηλεφωνίας. Πρακτικά δεν έχει διαφορά από το να δίνουν όλα τα σταθερά με αστική χρέωση. Σε αυτό στεκόμαστε οι περισσότεροι που κατακρίνουμε το πακέτο.

Από εκεί και μετά η σύγκριση με τις τιμές άλλων παρόχων είναι αναπόφευκτη και όποιος ενδιαφέρεται φαντάζομαι ότι την έχει κάνει.

----------


## Aris_Ger

> [OFFTOPIC]Παρ'όλα αυτά οφείλει να συμφέρει αυτούς που είναι συνδρομητές σε όλες τις υπηρεσίες της forthnet όπως εσύ. Αν δεν το πετυχαίνει ούτε αυτό μπορεί να θεωρηθεί και επίσημα πλήρης αποτυχία.


Για αυτα που εχω ΤΩΡΑ εαν παω να κανω συμβολαιο θα εχω περιπου 11 ευρω κερδος το μηνα. Σαφως και δεν αφορα ολους αλλα περιορισμενο κοσμο ή αυτους που εχουν και forthnet. τωρα οτι συνολικα σαν πακετο ειναι ακριβο ε αυτο νομιζω οτι ειναι δεδομενο.

----------


## raf4178

Μετά από σχεδόν 20 χρόνια συνδρομητής στις 2 Απριλίου θα κάνω την τελευταία πληρωμή προς την NOVA και μετά τέλος. Και αυτό ελέω Euroleague και μόνο.
-Είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να ζητάνε +5 EUR για να σου ανοίξουν τα High Definition. Τα έκοψα.
-Πληρώνουμε 60 EUR το μήνα για να βλέπουμε (που δεν βλέπουμε) τριτοκλασσάτες ταινίες ή απεριόριστες επαναλήψεις.
-Πληρώνουμε 60 EUR το μήνα για να βλέπουμε αυτό το απίθανο Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα και εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε την ίδια συνδρομή όταν:
1 Αφήσανε το μισό Αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα (για την επόμενη χρονιά το χάσανε εντελώς).
2 Δεν έχουν Ισπανικό, Ιταλικό, Γερμανικό, Γαλικό πρωτάθλημα, δεν έχουν ΝΒΑ, δεν έχουν με λίγα λόγια τίποτε και θέλουν την ίδια συνδρομή!!!!.
Δεν υπάρχει πλέον αντιστοιχία αυτών που πληρώνουμε με αυτά που προσφέρουν. Εχουν υποβιβάσει το προϊόν αλλά η συνδρομή σταθερή.

Συγνώμη κουνάω μαντίλι, για NOVA και οποιαδήποτε προσφορά της Forthnet γιατί πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως θα είναι πάντα στο ίδιο πνεύμα. Πληρώστε κορόϊδα για το τίποτα.

----------


## aenaos15

Για αυτους που καλυπτονται  απο digea ειναι  σκετη αποτυχια.Διαφορετικα κρατιεται  μονο  το  πακετο με το start + dp στα 34,9.

----------


## adabter

> Πληρώστε κορόϊδα για το τίποτα.


ευχαριστώ πολύ για τον χαρακτηρισμό (πιστεύω πως πιάνει μπάλα και εμένα αφου πληρώνω νοβα)

εγώ που έχω το novacinema να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν έχω κάποιο παράπονο (όσον αφορα τις πρεμιέρες και τις σειρές) και πιστεύω πως θα ανανεώσω κιολας με το 3play να πάρω και τους 6 μηνες δωρεάν HD και 3 μήνες adult pack

----------


## Zus

> Μετά από σχεδόν 20 χρόνια συνδρομητής στις 2 Απριλίου θα κάνω την τελευταία πληρωμή προς την NOVA και μετά τέλος. Και αυτό ελέω Euroleague και μόνο.
> -Είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να ζητάνε +5 EUR για να σου ανοίξουν τα High Definition. Τα έκοψα.
> -Πληρώνουμε 60 EUR το μήνα για να βλέπουμε (που δεν βλέπουμε) τριτοκλασσάτες ταινίες ή απεριόριστες επαναλήψεις.
> -Πληρώνουμε 60 EUR το μήνα για να βλέπουμε αυτό το απίθανο Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα και εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε την ίδια συνδρομή όταν:
> 1 Αφήσανε το μισό Αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα (για την επόμενη χρονιά το χάσανε εντελώς).
> 2 Δεν έχουν Ισπανικό, Ιταλικό, Γερμανικό, Γαλικό πρωτάθλημα, δεν έχουν ΝΒΑ, δεν έχουν με λίγα λόγια τίποτε και θέλουν την ίδια συνδρομή!!!!.
> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον αντιστοιχία αυτών που πληρώνουμε με αυτά που προσφέρουν. Εχουν υποβιβάσει το προϊόν αλλά η συνδρομή σταθερή.
> 
> Συγνώμη κουνάω μαντίλι, για NOVA και οποιαδήποτε προσφορά της Forthnet γιατί πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως θα είναι πάντα στο ίδιο πνεύμα. Πληρώστε κορόϊδα για το τίποτα.


Το αγγλικό που θα πάει?

Τι άλλο θα έχουν εκτός από ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα? Τι άλλο θα έχουν από άλλα αθλήματα, γνωρίζουμε?

----------


## Aris_Ger

το αγγλικο εχει κλεισει ΟΤΕ TV

- - - Updated - - -

επισης πως μπορει καποιος να θεωρειται...κοροιδο ΟΤΑΝ Ο ΙΔΙΟΣ ΤΟΣΑ ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΠΙΛΕΓΕΙ ΤΙ ΤΟΥ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΤΙ ΟΧΙ. Δε σου βαζει κανεις το πιστολι στο κεφαλι και σου λεει παρε το πακετο!!ελεος δλδ...

----------


## patch

> Το αγγλικό που θα πάει?
> 
> Τι άλλο θα έχουν εκτός από ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα? Τι άλλο θα έχουν από άλλα αθλήματα, γνωρίζουμε?


να αξίζει CL και μόνο, τα αλλά έκαναν φτερά

τα αντίστοιχα ευρωπαϊκά δορυφορικά πακέτα που ζητάνε ~60€ να δείτε τι έχουν μέσα

----------


## raf4178

Το Αγγλικό πήγε στον OTETV, άλλα αθλήματα δεν ξέρω φαντάζομαι πως θα έχουν τα μήτινκγ στίβου του καλοκαιριού όπως κάθε χρόνο; και πιθανότατα αγώνες τέννις. Δεν υπάρχει καμία δημοσίευση που να ξέρω για κάτι καινούργιο.

- - - Updated - - -

Φίλε μου ελέω Euroleague και μόνο. Αλλά αν θυμάσαι κάθε χρόνο έχει μείωση περιεχομένου. Μέχρι πέρυσι δεν με ενοχλούσε, τώρα στην παρούσα κατάσταση με ενοχλεί και θεωρώ τον εαυτό μου και μόνο (δεν αναφερόμουνα σε άλλους) κορόϊδο.
Ας γίνει μία συγκριση τι προσέφεραν αυτά τα κανάλια μέχρι πριν 1-2 χρόνια και τι προσφέρει σήμερα.

----------


## kopriniotis

> Η δορυφορική ΝΟΒΑ νομίζω ότι πλέον δεν έχει αξία όπου έχει πάει το ψηφιακό σήμα, πλην ίσως όσων θέλουν να δούν κάποιους αγώνες που καλύπτει αποκλειστικά αυτή. Για όσους δεν ενδιαφέρονται για αγώνες, όπως πχ εγώ, το πακέτο είναι πολύ μικρής αξίας, αν αξίζει τίποτε, μιας και η ποιότητα του είναι πλέον ίδια με αυτή του επίγειου ψηφιακού σήματος και δεν παρέχει τίποτε καλύτερο, απο άποψη ποιότητας. Η δε κάλυψη προγραμμάτων δεν είναι ελκυστική, μιας και ντοκυμαντέρ πλέον έχει καλά και αρκετά στα δωρεάν κανάλια, και ταινίες (αλλά δυστυχώς τις μεταμεσονύχτιες ώρες συνήθως βάζουν τις καλές).
> Ετσι το απλό πακέτο ΝΟΒΑ έχει νόημα για αυτούς που δεν πιάνουν ψηφιακο σήμα, και η ποιότητα λήψης δεν είναι καλή, όπως πχ στο πατέρα μου το σπίτι στον Σταυρό Θεσσαλονίκης. Αλλά αυτό ειναι πολύ μικρό πελατολόγιο για να αξίζει να προσπαθήσει να το πιάσει κανείς, και κατα δεύτερον, κάποια στιγμή, σε ένα, το πολύ δυο χρόνια θα έχουν και αυτοί ψηφιακό σήμα, οποτε δεν θα αξίζει η ΝΟΒΑ.
> Επιπλέον, ήδη έχουμε την ΕΡΤ HD που λειτουργεί πιλοτικά, αλλά θέλω να πιστεύω ότι και άλλα κανάλια θα περάσουν σε HD, αν όχι στο σύνολο, σε μέρος του προγράμματος τους όπου το HD θα ειναι πόλος έλξης (blockbuster movies, ντοκυμαντέρ και φυσικά αγώνες). Οπότε τότε πάπαλα η ΝΟΒΑ. 
> Εαν θέλει η ΝΟΒΑ να κάνει πραγματικά την διαφορά, πρέπει να κόψει την απληστία της. Δηλαδή αντί να λέει θέλω απο κάθε συνδρομητή πχ 30 ευρώ καθαρό κέρδος, να πεί, θέλω τον χρόνο 300 εκατομύρια κέρδος. Και να φροντίσει να ρίξει τις τιμές πολύ πολυ χαμηλά, ώστε πάρα πολύς κόσμος να θελήσει να γίνει συνδρομητής της, και να τα βγάλει τα λεφτά αυτά, με βάση τον όγκο των συνδρομητών της. Διαφορετικά, εαν πουλά σε τιμές premium, τιμές μπουτίκ, θα πατώσει. Και αυτό γιατί πλέον είναι όλο και λιγότεροι αυτοί που θα δίνουν 60-70 ευρώ για το πλήρες δορυφορικό προνόμιο, και με τους λίγους ο τζίρος δεν θα βγαίνει, και εαν μειώνεται η πελατειακή βάση, θα πρέπει να ανεβαίνει η τιμή (λόγω κόστους), και φαύλος κύκλος για να πέσεις έξω.


Αν εννοεις την ποιοτητα σηματος ναι ειναι ισαξια με τη digea αλλα σε ποιοτητα προγραμματων καμια σχεση.Στο start pack εχει ενα σωρο ξενα καναλια και δε παιζεις στα τουρκικα με τα ελευθερα ελληνικα καναλια.Καμια σχεση.Επισης κατσε να βαλουν hd τα ελευθερα καναλια και μετα βλεπουμε τι θα κανει η nova με τα HD καναλια της.Επισης ρε παιδια δε μπορω να καταλαβω το κολλημα ορισμενων με το απεριοριστα προς forthnet,οποιος δε το θελει με +5 ευρω εχει απεριοριστα προς ολους δηλαδη στα 35 ευρω εχει ουσιατικα το 2play economy+start pack εκτος αν καταλαβα κατι λαθος.Οτι ισχυει τωρα δηλαδη μονο χωρις 18 μηνη δεσμευση αλλα ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ενταξει δεν ειναι καμια μεγαλη προσφορα γενικοτερα αλλα οχι οτι ειναι και το μαυρο χαλι που διαβαζω εδω μεσα.

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Η forthnet είναι ελληνική εταιρία και στην Ελλάδα κάθε πέρσι και καλύτερα
	
To θέμα είναι αυτό που λέμε γιατί δεν πέφτουν οι τιμές εγώ αναρωτιέμαι εάν το Φ.Π.Α 13% μήπως μας φανεί φτηνό

----------


## Hetfield

> Αν εννοεις την ποιοτητα σηματος ναι ειναι ισαξια με τη digea αλλα σε ποιοτητα προγραμματων καμια σχεση.Στο start pack εχει ενα σωρο ξενα καναλια και δε παιζεις στα τουρκικα με τα ελευθερα ελληνικα καναλια.Καμια σχεση.Επισης κατσε να βαλουν hd τα ελευθερα καναλια και μετα βλεπουμε τι θα κανει η nova με τα HD καναλια της.Επισης ρε παιδια δε μπορω να καταλαβω το κολλημα ορισμενων με το απεριοριστα προς forthnet,οποιος δε το θελει με +5 ευρω εχει απεριοριστα προς ολους δηλαδη στα 35 ευρω εχει ουσιατικα το 2play economy+start pack εκτος αν καταλαβα κατι λαθος.Οτι ισχυει τωρα δηλαδη μονο χωρις 18 μηνη δεσμευση αλλα ΓΙΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ.ενταξει δεν ειναι καμια μεγαλη προσφορα γενικοτερα αλλα οχι οτι ειναι και το μαυρο χαλι που διαβαζω εδω μεσα.


Οχι δεν ειναι ισαξια, αρκετες φορες ειναι και κατωτερη η Nova εναντι της Digea.
Η digea παιζει με mpeg4, η Nova με mpeg2 στα SD καναλια κι αρκετες φορες ειδα την εικονα να πιξελιαζει σε τηλεοραση 30 ιντσων.

----------


## dimos78

φυσικα και ειναι κατωτερη αφου παιζει με mpeg2 στη νοβα.Πικσελιαζει συνεχεια.Ο αντ1 μια λασπη.Απαραδεκτη εικονα σε καποια καναλια.Σαφως καλυτερη η digea με το mpeg4

----------


## gkamared

> Οχι δεν ειναι ισαξια, αρκετες φορες ειναι και κατωτερη η Nova εναντι της Digea.
> Η digea παιζει με mpeg4, η Nova με mpeg2 στα SD καναλια κι αρκετες φορες ειδα την εικονα να πιξελιαζει σε τηλεοραση 30 ιντσων.


Τι δεκτή έχεις στην nova :Question:

----------


## nickvog

> Μετά από σχεδόν 20 χρόνια συνδρομητής στις 2 Απριλίου θα κάνω την τελευταία πληρωμή προς την NOVA και μετά τέλος. Και αυτό ελέω Euroleague και μόνο.
> -Είναι ΑΠΑΡΑΔΕΚΤΟ να ζητάνε +5 EUR για να σου ανοίξουν τα High Definition. Τα έκοψα.
> -Πληρώνουμε 60 EUR το μήνα για να βλέπουμε (που δεν βλέπουμε) τριτοκλασσάτες ταινίες ή απεριόριστες επαναλήψεις.
> -Πληρώνουμε 60 EUR το μήνα για να βλέπουμε αυτό το απίθανο Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα και εξακολουθούμε να πληρώνουμε την ίδια συνδρομή όταν:
> 1 Αφήσανε το μισό Αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα (για την επόμενη χρονιά το χάσανε εντελώς).
> 2 Δεν έχουν Ισπανικό, Ιταλικό, Γερμανικό, Γαλικό πρωτάθλημα, δεν έχουν ΝΒΑ, δεν έχουν με λίγα λόγια τίποτε και θέλουν την ίδια συνδρομή!!!!.
> Δεν υπάρχει πλέον αντιστοιχία αυτών που πληρώνουμε με αυτά που προσφέρουν. Εχουν υποβιβάσει το προϊόν αλλά η συνδρομή σταθερή.
> 
> Συγνώμη κουνάω μαντίλι, για NOVA και οποιαδήποτε προσφορά της Forthnet γιατί πιστεύω ακράδαντα πως θα είναι πάντα στο ίδιο πνεύμα. Πληρώστε κορόϊδα για το τίποτα.


Πλην της βρισιάς που έριξες στο τέλος (και έχασες τουλάχιστον το μισό σου δίκιο), ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με όσα λες.

Και γω το χω το πακέτο (full) και με κράτησαν (στο τσακ), τουλάχιστον για φέτος.

Ήδη το περιεχόμενο έχει ΜΙΚΡΥΝΕΙ στο ελάχιστο. Μεγάλο ξενέρωμα η απώλεια του αγγλικού.

Το πακέτο θα ήταν ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ, αν η τιμή (στο 3play full) ήταν μέχρι 60-65 €.
*
Κύριοι της forthnet... 

80 ΕΥΡΩ ΤΟ ΜΗΝΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙ Ο ΜΕΣΟΣ ΕΛΛΗΝΑΣ ΠΛΕΟΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΕΙ.*

----------


## Hetfield

> Τι δεκτή έχεις στην nova


Δεν εχω Νοβα, σε σπιτι φιλου μου που μαζευομαστε το παρατηρησα, με τον pvr hd δεκτη της.

----------


## raf4178

- - - Updated - - -




> Πλην της βρισιάς που έριξες στο τέλος (και έχασες τουλάχιστον το μισό σου δίκιο), ΣΥΜΦΩΝΩ με όσα λες.
> 
> Και γω το χω το πακέτο (full) και με κράτησαν (στο τσακ), τουλάχιστον για φέτος.
> 
> Ήδη το περιεχόμενο έχει ΜΙΚΡΥΝΕΙ στο ελάχιστο. Μεγάλο ξενέρωμα η απώλεια του αγγλικού.
> 
> Το πακέτο θα ήταν ΑΝΤΑΓΩΝΙΣΤΙΚΟ, αν η τιμή (στο 3play full) ήταν μέχρι 60-65 €.
> *
> Κύριοι της forthnet... 
> ...


Φίλε μου ζήτησα συγνώμη. Το κορόϊδα αναφερόταν σε εμένα προσωπικά και όχι σε άλλους συνδρομητές της NOVA που μπορεί να έχουν άλλα κριτήρια, και να το βλέπουν διαφορετικά απ' ότι εγω προσωπικά.

----------


## gkamared

Εγω πάντως 65 με 70 δίνω τώρα άρα ποίος ο λόγος να αλλάξω :Question:  :Exclamation:

----------


## kopriniotis

> Οχι δεν ειναι ισαξια, αρκετες φορες ειναι και κατωτερη η Nova εναντι της Digea.
> Η digea παιζει με mpeg4, η Nova με mpeg2 στα SD καναλια κι αρκετες φορες ειδα την εικονα να πιξελιαζει σε τηλεοραση 30 ιντσων.


Εγω παντως δε παρατηρω καποια ιδιαιτερη διαφορα εχοντας τον καινουργιο αποκωδικοποιητη.Και εστω λιγο καλυτερη να ειναι η digea τα απαραδεκτα ελληνικα ελευθερα καναλια απλα δε παλευονται....

----------


## haniabal

> Λιγα πραγματα αλλαξαν με τη προσφορα.Μεχρι σημερα 2play economy+start pack 35 ευρω το μηνα οπως και τωρα δλδ,απλα χωρις 18μηνη δεσμευση.Αυτο που αλλαξε ειναι η προσθηκη αστικων χρεωσεων στα κινητα οπως και η υπαρξη πακετου με απεριοριστες κλησεις στα κινητα και  οτι δινει και novasports 1 η novacinema 1 αλλα παλι ακριβα,+15 ευρω για ενα καναλι?Ελεος!!!!!Και τα hd ακομα τα χρεωνουν 5 ευρω,ξανα παλι ΕΛΕΟΣ!!!



Δυο διορθώσεις. Αυτό είναι νέο πακέτο 3play δεν είναι προσφορά πράγμα που μπερδεύουν πολύ βλέπω. Και το novacinema είναι 10 ευρώ σύμφωνα με το site τους. Γενικά οι τιμές είναι καλύτερες από πριν και επιπλέον δίνει και τα ίδια δώρα όπως με το christmas.

----------


## F1ngolf1n

> Aγόρασα και εγώ φθηνα κεφτεδακια απο το ΙΚΕΑ. Ηταν πολύ πολύ πιο φθηνα, ακόμα και απο τον σκέτο κιμά του κρεοπώλη μου! Βέβαια μετά την βρώση αυτών παρατήρησα ότι ήθελα να βγώ έξω στους αγρούς, να μυρίσω το γρασίδι (μήπως και τίποτε άλλο; μου διαφεύγει...) να νιώσω τον άνεμο να κυματίζει στην χαίτη μου εεεππππ στα μαλλιά μου ήθελα να πώ....      
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Γιατί δεν φεύγεις ρε παλικάρι; Αν περιμένετε με διαμαρτυρίες να κάνετε κάτι, σωθήκατε... Εδώ 1 εκ μαζεύτηκαν στο σύνταγμα, και τους έγραψαν κανονικότατα στα παλαιότερα των υποδημάτων τους. Η μόνη δύναμη σαν καταναλωτής που έχεις είναι το πορτοφόλι σου. Εαν δεν είσαι ικανοποιημένος κάντο πράξη, μη δίνοντας δεκάρα τσακιστή σε αυτόν που νομίζεις ότι σε κοροιδεύει. Αλλά δυστυχώς είναι ίδιον του έλληνα, απο την μια να βρίζει, πως τον κλέβουν, δεν τον εξυπηρετούν, τον έχουν κορόιδο, και μετά ΞΑΝΑΠΑΕΙ στον ίδιο και τ'ακουμπά ξανά!!!


Όπως είπες και ο ίδιος και φυσικά κρίνοντας από εσένα πρώτα από όλα.. ναι, δυστυχώς είναι ελληνικό ιδίωμα ο χλευασμός και η εριστική συμπεριφορά!.. Άλλη φορά πριν κρίνεις βλακωδώς σκέψου λίγο πιο διεξοδικά και θα καταλάβεις... δεν μπορώ κάθε φορά να πληρώνω τα penalty εταιριών σπάζοντας τα συμβόλαιο και να πηγαίνω από τον ένα πάροχο στον άλλο, πράγμα που έχω κάνει πολλάκις μέχρι στιγμής.. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιό μου, θα φύγω τρέχοντας! Δεν θα κάτσω να τροφοδοτήσω άλλο την καπιταλιστική, όπου ούτε καν αυτό δεν είναι εδώ που τα λέμε γιατί αν ήταν θα έπρεπε να μας γλύφουν τα ούμπαλα, πολιτική εταιριών σαν την Forthnet, όπου μας κοροϊδεύει και μας περιπαίζει σαν καταναλωτές με ξεδιάντροπο τρόπο! Την ευθύνη και την δύναμή μου σαν καταναλωτής την γνωρίζω πολύ καλά! Και δεν κατάλαβα, οι διαμαρτυρίες εσένα τι σε πειράζουν, σε μια δημοκρατία είναι κάτι το υγειές εκτός και αν έχεις αντίθετη άποψη!

----------


## Lapetr

ρε παιδιά πραγματικά όλη αυτή την αγανάκτηση σας γιατί δε τη βγάζατε στο συνταγμα παρα μπήκατε φουριόζοι (με 2 μηνύματα) σε ένα φόρουμ να βγάλετε χολή για ένα πάροχο? Πραγματικά με εκπλήσει το ξαφνικό σθένος μόλις έβγαλε νέα πακέτα η εταιρία. anw εγώ που τα ξανακοίταξα τα πακέτα σήμερα έχω να πω ένα: μπορεί οι τιμές να είναι υψηλότερες απόσο θα θέλαμε αλλα τα πακέτα και πιο φθηνά είναι κ προσφέρουν περισσότερα από τις παλιές προσφορές (βλέπε multiview,hd, adult)

----------


## anon

> Όπως είπες και ο ίδιος και φυσικά κρίνοντας από εσένα πρώτα από όλα.. ναι, δυστυχώς είναι ελληνικό ιδίωμα ο χλευασμός και η εριστική συμπεριφορά!.. Άλλη φορά πριν κρίνεις βλακωδώς σκέψου λίγο πιο διεξοδικά και θα καταλάβεις... δεν μπορώ κάθε φορά να πληρώνω τα penalty εταιριών σπάζοντας τα συμβόλαιο και να πηγαίνω από τον ένα πάροχο στον άλλο, πράγμα που έχω κάνει πολλάκις μέχρι στιγμής.. Να είσαι σίγουρος ότι όταν λήξει το συμβόλαιό μου, θα φύγω τρέχοντας! Δεν θα κάτσω να τροφοδοτήσω άλλο την καπιταλιστική, όπου ούτε καν αυτό δεν είναι εδώ που τα λέμε γιατί αν ήταν θα έπρεπε να μας γλύφουν τα ούμπαλα, πολιτική εταιριών σαν την Forthnet, όπου μας κοροϊδεύει και μας περιπαίζει σαν καταναλωτές με ξεδιάντροπο τρόπο! Την ευθύνη και την δύναμή μου σαν καταναλωτής την γνωρίζω πολύ καλά! Και δεν κατάλαβα, οι διαμαρτυρίες εσένα τι σε πειράζουν, σε μια δημοκρατία είναι κάτι το υγειές εκτός και αν έχεις αντίθετη άποψη!


Πρώτα απο όλα αναφέρθηκα με χιούμορ και σαρκασμό σε κάτι που είπες. Εαν αυτό το κρίνεις εριστική συμπεριφορά, τότε όποιος έχει την μύγα μυγιάζετα  :Razz:   :Razz:   :Razz: 
Χλευασμός;;;; Θα ήταν εαν δεν ήταν πραγματικότητα. Ναι, δεν έχουμε καταναλωτική συνείδηση εδώ στην Ελλάδα, γιαυτό έχουμε και υψηλότερες τιμές σε τρόφιμα, απο την άλλη, η Ευρώπη κλονίζεται συνεχώς απο διατροφικά σκάνδαλα... Και μεταλλαγμένα, μιας και το λόμπι των μεταλλαγμένων κατάφερε και πέρασε νόμο σε αντίθεση του παλαιότερου στην ΕΕ, ότι πλέον ΔΕΝ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ (όχι απλά δνε είναι υποχρεωμενοι) να αναγράφεται εαν κάτι είναι απο μεταλλαγμένα, γενετικώς τροποποιημένα. Καλημέρα στις ντομάτες Ολλανδίας, φθηνοτερες, με άριστη οπτική εμφάνιση, με 5 παραγωγές στον χρόνο, που; στην Ολλανδία... και είναι σαν άχυρο, και τώρα προσπαθούν γενετικώς πάντα να τις μεταλλάξουν για να είναι ΚΑΙ γευστικές. Ναι είναι φθηνότερα τα τρόφιμα στην ευρώπη, τους ψέγω τους έλληνες παραγωγούς αλλά κυρίως τους ενδιάμεσους και την εκάστοτε κυβέρνηση που δεν κάνει τίποτε για αυτό, αλλά μην λέμε ότι και τα φθηνά στην ευρώπη είναι ντε και καλά... 

Οσο για το θέμα 4ΝΕΤ. Παιδιά, εσείς ταίζετε την εταιρία. Δεν σας κάνει, απλά κάντε την. Τι πιο απλό. Τι κάθεστε και το κάνετε θέμα, και γκρίνια, γκρίνια, γκρίνια, και μετά πάτε και τα σκάτε κανονικότατα. Η διαμαρτυρία σε μια ιδιωτική εταιρία, είναι να την ακυρώσεις απο προμηθευτή σου. Εαν είσαι εμπαθής, οδηγείσαι απο λάθος συμπεράσματα και εκτιμήσεις, κανένας στην εταιρία δεν θα νοιαστεί για σένα, και καλά θα κάνει. Προβληματικοί πελάτες υπάρχουν πάντα. Σιγά μην προσκυνάμε τον κάθε μ...α που νομίζει επειδή δίνει 20 ευρώ ότι πρέπει να κάνουμε και κωλοτούμπες και να γίνει μια εταιρία χαλί, για να βγάλει τον εγωισμό του, ο χλέμπουρας με τα 20 ευρώ. ΑΠο την άλλη εαν πραγματικά υπάρχει θέμα, τότε όλοι οι πελάτες εαν την κάνουν, πολύ απλά η εταιρία θα κλείσει, ή εαν προλάβει, θα αλλάξει, προκειμένου να γίνει καλή και να κρατήσει τους πελάτες. Χεστηκαν για τις γκρίνιες στα φόρουμ, ή στα γραφεία τους. Τον ισολογισμό κοιτάνε τα αφεντικα. Βγάζει λεφτά; Δεν πα να γκρινιάζουν δυο τρείς, πέντε, εκατό, πεντακόσιοι. ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑΝ για αυτούς. Και εαν δεν το πιστεύεις, στο φόρουμ είχε οργανωθεί διαμαρτυρία στην 4ΝΕΤ πριν καιρό, δεν είναι τυχαίο. Και κανείς δεν είναι άγιος. Οπως και η 4ΝΕΤ είχε κακή αντιμετώπιση, άλλα θέματα έχουν προκύψει και με άλλους τηλεπικοινωνιακούς παρόχους. Εδώ στο φόρουμ είχαμε κάνει ρόμπα την ΟΤΕΝΕΤ που είχε κόφτη για τόρρεντς (υπάρχει το βίντεο ακόμα στο youtube)
σχετικά: http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...68#post1845568
Αρα; Κανείς δεν είναι άγιος. Εαν δεν πρόκειται να θιχτεί η τσέπη των εταιριών, απλά με γκρίνια δεν βγαίνει τίποτε. Στην περίπτωση ΟΤΕΝΕΤ έγινε κάτι, γιατί υπήρχε θέμα με την ΕΕΤΤ (απαγορεύεται προς το παρόν τουλάχιστον η διαφοροποιημένη πολιτική downloading απο τους παρόχους) αλλά και το κυριότερο, η απόδειξη του συμβάντος θα οδηγούσε σε μαζικές αποχωρήσεις συνδρομητών που θα ανακάλυπταν πλέον ότι το γεγονός ότι δεν κατεβάζουν, οφείλετε στον πάροχο και όχι σε χαζές δικαιολογίες τύπου φταίει ο ρούτερ, ο υπολογιστής ή ο ανάδρομος ερμής.... 
Οπότε κάντε αυτό που πρέπει όσοι έχετε πρόβλημα με την 4ΝΕΤ. Απλά σταματήστε να είστε συνδρομητές της. Τηλεπικοινωνιακοί πάροχοι υπάρχουν πολλοι, δεν υπάρχει θέμα μονοπωλίου. Δεν είναι κακό η διαμαρτυρια, αλλά απλά δεν έχει αποτέλεσμα. Και νομίζω ότι δεν θέλεις να διαμαρτύρεσαι, απλά για να διαμαρτύρεσαι.. Εκτός και εαν σου αρέσει  :Razz:

----------


## vonzuchter

Καλησπερα. το 3πλεη τελικα εχει το φουλ πακ μεσα η οχι? στο σαιτ λεει για ολα τα νοβασινεμα και ολα τα νοβασπορτς. για τα υπολοιπα (το πακετο σταρτπακ δηλαδη) δε μιλαει. τελικα ΤΙ ακριβως εχει μεσα το πακετο? επισης δε λεει καθολου για ποσο καιρο παλι σε δεσμευει με συμβολαιο? ποτε επιτελους θα σταματησει αυτο καραγκιοζιλικι στην ελλαδα με τα "συμβολαια". Δηλαδη αν αυρι ο με απολυσουν τι θα κανω? τεσπα.. αν ξερεις καποιος σιγουρα ας απαντησει αν το 3πλεη φουλπακ εχει ολα τα καναλια μεσα και οχι μονο τα νοβασπορτς κα νοβασινεμα. Ειμαι απο αυτους που δεν ενδιαφερονται ουτε για τα σινεμα ουτε για σπορτς (τουλαχιστον οχι με αυτες τις χρεωσεις) οποτε με ενδιαφερει μονο το πρωην πακετο σταρτπακ. αν δεν υπαρχει κατι αντιστοιχο δε θα επρεπε?

----------


## kopriniotis

Φιλε δεν αναφερει για ποσο καιρο σε δεσμευει γιατι απλα δε σε δεσμευει ειναι για παντα!Επισης η βαση ειναι τα 29.90 οπου περιλαμβανεται το start pack απεριοριστες κλησεις προς forthnet μονο κλπ και απο εκει και περα αναλογα τι προσθετεις αυξανεται το παγιο συμφωνα με τις τιμες που αναφερονται.

----------


## antonatos

πραγματικά βλέπω οτι υπάρχουν ακόμα άτομα που δεν μπορούν να καταλάβουν τι προσφέρουν οι εταιρίες και τι οχι ποια ειναι τα υπερ και τα κατα του κάθε προϊόντος τησ καθε εταιριας.... πραγματικά υπάρχει ο κλασσικός "πελατακος".

----------


## Dimitris35

5 χρονιά συνδρομητής στην φορθνετ
1)δε θα ξεχάσω την αθλία ποιότητα κλήσης από το αυρματο
2)όταν τελείωσε η προσφορά των 25ευρώ και γύρισε στα 40 κανείς δεν με ειδιποιησε αν θέλω να μπω σε άλλη προσφορά (ξέρω.Εγώ φταίω)

τα απεριόριστα forthnet σε forthnet όμως με έψησε,αύριο τρέχω για καινούργια συνδρομή

----------


## aanas

Προσφορά ήταν η Χριστουγεννιάτικη και με σταθερά απεριόριστα και με novasport1 με 30.

----------


## gkamared

Θέλω να πω κάτι ξανά τα 2play απεριόριστα είναι μια δυναμική προσφορά, εγώ περίμενα ένα πακέτο 3play σε αυτό το πνεύμα εφόσον η nova δεν μπορεί να ακολουθείσαι την Forth net ας χωρίσουν οι δρόμοι τους είναι λίγο παράλογο από 40euro να έχει φτηνή χρεώσει σε όλα τηλέφωνα και με 70euro να μην έχεις τηλεόραση. Εγώ περιμένω μειώσει τιμής του χρόνου βέβαια άλλα δεν πρέπει να υπάρχουν γρηγορότερα αντανακλαστικά αυτό θα ήταν πολύ καλή προσφορά 1 χρονο πρην άλλα όχι φέτος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

καλησπερα 

οταν εχεις ενα προβλημα με εναν παροχο (δικη του υπαιτιοτητα) κανεις καταγγελια στην ΕΕΤΤ αλλιως αν δεν σε ικανοποιει για διαφορους λογους σπας το συμβολαιο σου και πας σε αλλο παροχο.

η (καθε) εταιρεια που ειναι οι παροχοι κοιτανε ενα πραγμα το ΚΕΡΔΟΣ με το λιγοτερο ΚΟΣΤΟΣ οπως πολυ σωστα ειπε ενας συνομιλητης πιο πανω

βεβαια οι σωστες εταιρειες τους νοιαζει να εχουν ευχαριστημενους πελατες καθως θα φερουν και αλλους πελατες

ενω αν εχουν δυσαρεστημενους πελατες ειναι σιγουρο οτι αυτοι θα πολλαπλασιαστουν (ο κανονας της ελευθερης αγορας)

επισης θα ηθελα να παρακαλεσω ολους/ες και τους υπευθυνους να φτιαξουν ενα θεμα στο φορουμ και να συγκεντρωσουν ολες τις τρεχοντες προσφορες των παροχων τηλεπικοινωνιων νομιζω κατα την προσωπικη μου αποψη οτι θα ηταν χρησιμο για ολους/ες.

1. Τηλεφωνια (Αστικα/Υπεραστικα/Διεθνη/Κινητα)
2. Διαδικτυο
3. Τηλεοραση

Ευχαριστω

----------


## soichiro

Θα ήθελα να ξέρω ποιος "φωστήρας" του marketing έβγαλε το δελτίο τύπου. Στη Μεσογείων θα γελάνε ακόμη...

Για μένα τα κύρια σημεία είναι: 1,80€ η ώρα προς κινητά (με ΦΠΑ αν δεν κάνω λάθος) με βήμα χρέωσης το πρώτο λεπτό και έπειτα ανά δευτερόλεπτο. Σπάσιμο των πακέτων της Nova σε μικρότερα πακέτα. Σχεδόν όλος ο εξοπλισμός δωρεάν(απαιτείτε πληρωμή με πιστωτική), ακόμη και η τοποθέτηση. Έπειτα από τηλεφωνική επικοινωνία, μου ανέφεραν πως θα βγαίνει ένας λογαριασμός και για τις δυο υπηρεσίες. Το τελευταίο για μένα είναι πάρα πολύ σημαντικό.

Μερικές σκόρπιες σκέψεις...

Η Nova θα καταστρέψει τη Forthnet. H Nova είναι καμένο χαρτί, σε πολλά επίπεδα. Χρωστάει τρομακτικά πολλά χρήματα, πληρώνει τον δεσποτισμό που έδειχνε τόσα χρόνια ως μονοπώλιο με χρεώσεις εκτός πραγματικότητας και υπηρεσίες κάτω του μετρίου. Εξακολουθεί βέβαια να μην βάζει μυαλό, χρεώνοντας 5€ το HD, που στα υπόλοιπα πακέτα άντε το καταλαβαίνω, αλλά στο start pack δεν μπορώ να το καταλάβω και μαζί μου δεν το καταλαβαίνουν και χιλιάδες άλλοι συνδρομητές. Αυξάνεται η συνδρομή στο sport πακέτο τη στιγμή που το sport πακέτο της Nova είναι ανύπαρκτο. Στηρίζεται βέβαια, ως άλλος El Cid, στο ζαβό Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα και στο πετσοκομμένο CL που έχουν. Αα, παίζουν και το πρωτάθλημα Ουκρανίας. Να μιλήσω για την εξυπηρέτηση πελατών (του ομίλου), για γέλια και για κλάματα.
Παρουσιάζονται, λοιπόν, οι καινούριες υπηρεσίες ως Nova 3play. Χαμένες από χέρι μόνο και μόνο από το όνομα γιατί σαν υπηρεσίες είναι αξιοπρόσεκτες, αλλά πάντα παίζει ρόλο η πρώτη εντύπωση και η πρώτη εντύπωση είναι για τα κούλουμα...

Για να σας βγάλω από τη δύσκολη θέση θεωρήστε την άποψή μου προκατειλημμένη και εμπαθής, καθώς *ποτέ δεν θα ξεχάσω* τι μου έκανε ο OTE, όταν όντως μονοπώλιο, έτρεξα και έβαλα ADSL από τους πρώτους. Ούτε μπορώ να θεωρήσω ό,τι επειδή χρησιμοποιεί τρικ του τύπου -οι πρώτοι 6 μήνες τόσο και μετά τόσο- ή ADSL 2Mbps/24Mbps το οποίο είναι και η μεγαλύτερη "απάτη". Ο οτε είναι και θα είναι αναγκασμένος να είναι *ακριβότερος*, τελεία και παύλα. Μας αρέσει ή όχι. Αν είναι καλύτερος είναι μια άλλη κουβέντα που καθένας μπορεί να έχει τη γνώμη του και τις εμπειρίες του. Δεν ωφελεί να προσπαθώ να οπαδοποιήσω την κουβέντα και φυσικά δεν θα κάτσω σε καμιά περίπτωση να υπερασπιστώ καμιά nova ή οτε. 

Καταλήγοντας, ο ανταγωνισμός εξελίσσει το είδος. Οι τιμές έχουν υποχωρήσει αρκετά, ίσως όχι σημαντικά, αλλά αρκετά. Βέβαια αυτό μου δηλώνει και τα περιθώρια που είχαν ή και ακόμη έχουν και τι χρέωναν πριν και τώρα. 

Να έχετε υπόψη σας πως αν κάποιος από τους δυο "εκραγεί" (nova ή οτε tv) τότε θα επιστρέψουμε στις παλιές "καλές" εποχές...

----------


## gkamared

Κοίτα και εγώ τον φοβάμαι ο ΟΤΕ το έχει πόλη φθηνά σε σχέσει με το κόστος αυτό με βάζει σε σκέψεις πάντως εάν υπάρξει καμία υπηρεσία quad από τον ΟΤΕ θα νικήσει τους ανταγωνιστές τους άλλα πρέπει να δούμε πως θα εξελιχθεί ο ανταγωνισμός με τα προηγούμενα πακέτα η forth net αύξησε  τους συνδρομητές της θα υπάρξουν και νέες προσφορές σίγουρα.

----------


## beatnick

Nova 3Play
29,90€
OTE Conn-x 24 + Family Pack
38,16€

Nova 3Play + σταθερά
34,90€
ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα + Family Pack
51,70€

Nova 3Play + σταθερά + κινητά (720')
44,90€
ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα Plus (60') + Family Pack
55,80€

Nova 3Play + σταθερά + διεθνή
41,90€
ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα + Απεριόριστα διεθνή + Family Pack
57,90€

Nova 3Play + σταθερά + κινητά (720') + διεθνή
51,90€
ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα Plus (60') + Απεριόριστα διεθνή + Family Pack
62,00€

Nova 3Play Full
79,90€
ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα Plus (60') + Απεριόριστα διεθνή + Full Pack
67,00€



source: http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208

----------


## dimos78

στα πακετα του οτε προσθεσε 1,2 αναγνωριση κλησης.Απαραιτητο νομιζω...

----------


## gkamared

Πάνω κάτω τα ιδία είναι δυστήχως :Exclamation:

----------


## ATG

Στην τελευταια επιλογη, πρεπει να προσθεσεις ενα 25 αρι στον ΟΤΕ για τη δευτερη τηλεοραση

----------


## Zus

> Πάνω κάτω τα ιδία είναι δυστήχως


Που την είδες την ομοιότητα? Το δεύτερο πακέτο που θα με ενδιέφερε εμένα για παράδειγμα, έχει διαφορά ~17 ευρώ.

----------


## gkamared

Σιγά τα πόσα :Whistle: αν πρέπει να προσθέσεις ένα 25euro για  τη δεύτερη τηλεόραση τότε forth net,ενώ αν υπήρχε μια αντιστικτικό υπηρεσία στον ΟΤΕ τότε θα άξιζε άλλα τώρα δεν αξίζει τα ίδια λεφτά θα πάνε.

----------


## patch

καλά νταξ τώρα, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και τον δικηγόρο του ΟΤΕ

https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/consume...bleplaymeotetv

μην βάζεις επίτηδες έτσι τις τιμές γιατί έχω DP απε+60 + full και πληρώνω 50 κάτι ψιλά, αν θες να βάλω και λογαριασμό  :Razz: 

και μην πείτε είναι φθηνό το δορυφορικό πακέτο του ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν είναι, είναι σε κανονική τιμή σε σύγκριση με όλα τα ευρωπαϊκά πακέτα απλά η nova ήταν και συνεχίζει να είναι ληστρική για αυτά που προσφέρει  (και πάμε πάλι, παίρνει με το τσουβάλι τα εκατομμυριάκια από ΟΠΑΠ )

----------


## gkamared

> καλά νταξ τώρα, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και τον δικηγόρο του ΟΤΕ
> 
> https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/consume...bleplaymeotetv
> 
> μην βάζεις επίτηδες έτσι τις τιμές γιατί έχω DP απε+60 + full και πληρώνω 50 κάτι ψιλά, αν θες να βάλω και λογαριασμό 
> 
> και μην πείτε είναι φθηνό το δορυφορικό πακέτο του ΟΤΕ γιατί δεν είναι, είναι σε κανονική τιμή σε σύγκριση με όλα τα ευρωπαϊκά πακέτα απλά η nova ήταν και συνεχίζει να είναι ληστρική για αυτά που προσφέρει  (και πάμε πάλι, παίρνει με το τσουβάλι τα εκατομμυριάκια από ΟΠΑΠ )


32,30euro/nova  +47,60euro/forthnet δεν είναι τόσο τραγικό απλά θα επρεπε να ήταν ιδία η ποίο φθηνή είναι η οn

----------


## biggeo65

> Σιγά τα πόσααν πρέπει να προσθέσεις ένα 25euro για  τη δεύτερη τηλεόραση τότε forth net,ενώ αν υπήρχε μια αντιστικτικό υπηρεσία στον ΟΤΕ τότε θα άξιζε άλλα τώρα δεν αξίζει τα ίδια λεφτά θα πάνε.


Πάλι δεν μπορώ να καταλάβω ,πως είναι τα ίδια λεφτά, όταν στην δεύτερη επιλογή, 
όπως  έγραψε ο Zus, πληρώνω *34€*  το *δίμηνο* λιγότερα. Ή 200€ τον χρόνο λιγότερα;




> καλά νταξ τώρα, θα πρέπει να κάνουμε και τον δικηγόρο του ΟΤΕ
> 
> https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/consume...bleplaymeotetv


Να συγκρίνεις όμοια πακέτα. Πληρώνεις 51€ αλλά με *2* Μbps ΑDSL.

----------


## orelink

> Nova 3Play
> 29,90€
> OTE Conn-x 24 + Family Pack
> 38,16€
> 
> Nova 3Play + σταθερά
> 34,90€
> ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα + Family Pack
> 51,70€
> ...


δεν μπορουμε να συγκρινουμε το  Family Pack με το starter pack,αν δεν κανω λαθος αυτο εχει η νοβα στο 3play?
O αποκωδικοποιητης δινεται με χρησιδανειο και απο τις δυο εταιρειες ?Ο οτε τον δινει ,δεν γνωριζω για την νοβα.Αν μπουν και αυτα στον πινακα θα εχουμε ποιο σφαιρικο αποτελεσμα

----------


## patch

> ...
> Να συγκρίνεις όμοια πακέτα. Πληρώνεις 51€ αλλά με *2* Μbps ΑDSL.


ε αμα το λες εσυ, ετσι θα ειναι  :Whistle:

----------


## biggeo65

> ε αμα το λες εσυ, ετσι θα ειναι


Εγώ βλέπω τι αναφέρει στην *σελίδα του ο ΟΤΕ*, και τι θα πληρώσω εγώ σαν νέος πελάτης.

Το τι πληρώνεις εσύ κι αν το είχες από προσφορά δεν με αφορά.

----------


## aenaos15

> ε αμα το λες εσυ, ετσι θα ειναι


Θα μου πεις αν θελεις με πιο τροπο πληρωνεις 51 ευρω και τι υπηρεσιες εχεις για τα χρηματα αυτα; Γιατι αν ειναι  απο προσφορα καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι συγκρισιμα μεγεθη.

----------


## patch

> Θα μου πεις αν θελεις με πιο τροπο πληρωνεις 51 ευρω και τι υπηρεσιες εχεις για τα χρηματα αυτα; Γιατι αν ειναι  απο προσφορα καταλαβαινεις οτι δεν ειναι συγκρισιμα μεγεθη.


γιατί της 4νετ δεν είναι προσφορά ; δλδ για να καταλάβω συγκρίνουμε τιμές κανονικές(οτε) με προσφορα (4νετ) ;
τπ ο οτε είναι ακριβός στο DP και κανονικές τιμές στο δορυφορικό, όταν συγκρίνετε σαν σύνολο με αντίστοιχο 4νετ+νοβα βγαίνει πολύ φθηνότερος λόγο ληστρικής νοβα
πολύ θα ήθελα να έχω τις προσφορές 4νετ η hol αλλά είναι και οι δυο κάτι χειρότερο απο ΓΤΠ στην περιοχή μου

κάθε 6 μήνες πάρε τελ το 13888 και θα σου δώσουν κάτι για να είσαι συνέχεια στα ίδια, αυτή την φορά μου έδωσαν τα 60' κινητά (κάπου 6€ είναι κανονικά)

----------


## gkamared

Στην Γερμανία είναι 55euro το μήνα και 65euro το μήνα με φτηνοτέρο τον κρατικό φορέα στην Ιταλία  60-78 και μπορώ να και αλλού και οι χώρες αυτές έχουν ποίο χαμήλο Φ.Π.Α μπόρει ο Ευρωπαίος πλέων να πληρώνει αυτά τα λέφτα.? Εδώ είναι το θέμα.

----------


## aenaos15

Που ακριβως ειναι  η προσφορα της 4net; Κανονικες τιμες ειναι.

----------


## gkamared

Μα δεν είναι προσφορα αυτό είναι το θέμα δεν πρέπει να το λένε προσφορα

----------


## sakels

> Που ακριβως ειναι  η προσφορα της 4net; Κανονικες τιμες ειναι.


απο τα 80 ευρω τα 37,90 ειναι το απεριοριστο αρα 79.90-37,90=42 και -7 (εξωτερικο)=*35 ευρω το νοβα φουλ πακ με δωρο hd και multiview.*

----------


## adok13

> απο τα 80 ευρω τα 37,90 ειναι το απεριοριστο αρα 79.90-37,90=42 και -7 (εξωτερικο)=*35 ευρω το νοβα φουλ πακ με δωρο hd και multiview.*


να τρεξουμε να προλαβουμε να μη ληξει

----------


## Lapetr

δεν το λέει για να τρέξουμε να το πάρουμε αλλά δείχνει ουσιαστικά ότι το συνδυαστικό πακέτο σου δίνει αρκετά καλή έκπτωση και επιπλέον υπηρεσίες που τις πλήρωνες πριν!

----------


## ΜΑΙΚ

Αυτο που δεν εχει γίνει αντιληπτό είναι οτι η forthnet βρίσκεται σε μια περίοδο αλλαγής...
Εαν δείτε προσεκτικά δεν έβγαλε καμία προσφορά...
Τερμάτισε τα παλιά προγράμματα τηλεφωνίας το προηγούμενο μήνα και έβγαλε τα "απεριόριστα" telephony και 2 play
και σταμάτησε τις προσφορές προνομίου forthnet - nova που έδιναν εκπτώσεις 20%
Πλεον με τις νέες κανονικές τιμες τιμοκαταλόγου στο 3 play και χωρίς καμία προσφορά οι τιμές είναι πάνω κάτω ιδιες με τις παλιές τιμές προσφοράς προνομίου...
Αρα στην forthnet έριξαν τις τιμές όπως έκαναν και στην τηλεφωνία το προηγούμενο μήνα οπου με λιγότερα χρήματα στις αρχικές τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου πάντα σου παρέχουν περισσότερα πράγματα.
Τώρα το 29,90 στο 3play είναι η βάση της νεας υπηρεσίας και απο εκει ο καθένας προσθέτει οτι θέλει ωστε να διαμορφώσει το 3play του όπως θέλει. Λογικό το βλέπω και είναι κατι που τους το ζητούσε ο κόσμος

----------


## lak100

> Αυτο που δεν εχει γίνει αντιληπτό είναι οτι η forthnet βρίσκεται σε μια περίοδο αλλαγής...
> Εαν δείτε προσεκτικά δεν έβγαλε καμία προσφορά...
> Τερμάτισε τα παλιά προγράμματα τηλεφωνίας το προηγούμενο μήνα και έβγαλε τα "απεριόριστα" telephony και 2 play
> και σταμάτησε τις προσφορές προνομίου forthnet - nova που έδιναν εκπτώσεις 20%
> Πλεον με τις νέες κανονικές τιμες τιμοκαταλόγου στο 3 play και χωρίς καμία προσφορά οι τιμές είναι πάνω κάτω ιδιες με τις παλιές τιμές προσφοράς προνομίου...
> Αρα στην forthnet έριξαν τις τιμές όπως έκαναν και στην τηλεφωνία το προηγούμενο μήνα οπου με λιγότερα χρήματα στις αρχικές τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου πάντα σου παρέχουν περισσότερα πράγματα.
> Τώρα το 29,90 στο 3play είναι η βάση της νεας υπηρεσίας και απο εκει ο καθένας προσθέτει οτι θέλει ωστε να διαμορφώσει το 3play του όπως θέλει. Λογικό το βλέπω και είναι κατι που τους το ζητούσε ο κόσμος


 το θεμα ειναι οτι δεν ειναι διαθεσιμα για πελατες ΧΕΓ τα νεα πακετα αρα μενουμε με το παλιο προνομιο εμεις οι κοινοι θνητοι

----------


## haniabal

> Αυτο που δεν εχει γίνει αντιληπτό είναι οτι η forthnet βρίσκεται σε μια περίοδο αλλαγής...
> Εαν δείτε προσεκτικά δεν έβγαλε καμία προσφορά...
> Τερμάτισε τα παλιά προγράμματα τηλεφωνίας το προηγούμενο μήνα και έβγαλε τα "απεριόριστα" telephony και 2 play
> και σταμάτησε τις προσφορές προνομίου forthnet - nova που έδιναν εκπτώσεις 20%
> Πλεον με τις νέες κανονικές τιμες τιμοκαταλόγου στο 3 play και χωρίς καμία προσφορά οι τιμές είναι πάνω κάτω ιδιες με τις παλιές τιμές προσφοράς προνομίου...
> Αρα στην forthnet έριξαν τις τιμές όπως έκαναν και στην τηλεφωνία το προηγούμενο μήνα οπου με λιγότερα χρήματα στις αρχικές τιμές τιμοκαταλόγου πάντα σου παρέχουν περισσότερα πράγματα.
> Τώρα το 29,90 στο 3play είναι η βάση της νεας υπηρεσίας και απο εκει ο καθένας προσθέτει οτι θέλει ωστε να διαμορφώσει το 3play του όπως θέλει. Λογικό το βλέπω και είναι κατι που τους το ζητούσε ο κόσμος




Όντως η επιλογή που έχει ο χρήστης πλέον να διαμορφώσει το πακέτο του είναι θετικό. Για τα άλλα που λες είναι νωρίς ακόμα να κρίνουμε γιατί αυτά είναι νέα πακέτα. Δεν έχει βγάλει ακόμα προσφορές. Δεν θα μπορούσε να βγάλει. Εάν και  ήδη υπάρχει μείωση γιατί υπάρχει η προσθήκη των κινητών. Εγώ πιστεύω ότι θα βγάλουν και προσφορές ανάλογες στο μέλλον.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> φυσικα και ειναι κατωτερη αφου παιζει με mpeg2 στη νοβα.Πικσελιαζει συνεχεια.Ο αντ1 μια λασπη.Απαραδεκτη εικονα σε καποια καναλια.Σαφως καλυτερη η digea με το mpeg4


H πλάκα είναι ότι η Digea μεταφέρει περιφεριακά το σήμα μέσω δορυφόρου της Nova  :Smile:  μαρέσουν αυτές οι φανταστικές συγκρίσεις... με τις καταπληκτικές διαφοροποιήσεις των mpeg... όταν πληρώνεις αποκωδικοποιητή τα πάντα φαίνονται καλύτερα  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> Nova 3Play
> 29,90€
> OTE Conn-x 24 + Family Pack
> 38,16€
> 
> Nova 3Play + σταθερά
> 34,90€
> ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα + Family Pack
> 51,70€
> ...


Θα πρέπει να προστεθεί ότι στον ΟΤΕ πληρώνεις επιπλέον για την αναγνώριση 1,2€, για την συσκευή κ.ο.κ
Επίσης πλέον με τα νέα πακέτα έχεις χρέωση 1,8€ για 60 λεπτά κινητά
Κάτι που σημαίνει -γιατί μερικοί ΔΕΝ το καταλαβαίνουν - ότι για 3ώρες προς κινητή τηλεφωνία θα πληρώσεις 5€ περίπου... και στο πακέτο των απεριόριστων πληρώνεις για 12 ώρες μόλις 10€.... θα ήθελα κάποιος να αναφέρει κάποιον τρόπο τηλεφωνίας π.χ. Skype , VoipDiscount κλπ , πακέτο κινητής τηλεφωνίας (με το σύνολο του λογαριασμού μέσα) που να μπορεί να χτυπήσει αυτή την χρέωση.
Στον ΟΤΕ πληρώνεις επίσης +99€ για εγκατάσταση - εξοπλισμό. Σε Forthnet πληρώνεις 49€ για εξοπλισμό HD831 ή 49€ για PVR (εαν ο τρόπος εξόφλησης λογαριασμών ειναι πιστωτική) κάτι που πραγματικά είναι προσφορά.

Το βασικό δορυφορικό πακέτο ειναι πραγματική ποιοτική και προσιτή τηλεόραση με μόλις 29,90€ +49€ αρχική εγκατάσταση πότε υπήρχε φθηνότερο πακέτο;

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> H πλάκα είναι ότι η Digea μεταφέρει περιφεριακά το σήμα μέσω δορυφόρου της Nova


Φυσικά *δεν* ισχύει. Η τροφοδοσία των επίγειων κέντρων εκπομπής της digea γίνεται μέσω του δορυφόρου Eutelsat 3C @ 3.1° East και οι συχνότητες είναι οι 12682, H, 9535, 3/5 και 12694, H, 9535, 3/5 (http://flysat.com/e3c.php). Επίσης δεν έχει δορυφόρο η nova, η *λήψη* της γίνεται από τους hotbird @ 13° East.

----------


## patch

Τι διαβάσαμε πάλι ρε φους.... 
Δορυφόρος της νοβα......
Που σε δυο συχνότητες έχει χωσει 40 κανάλια
 :Respekt:

----------


## BARKOULETOS

Σαφως και η Νοβα δεν εχει δορυφορο χαχαχ

Πηρα τηλεφωνο να κοψω τα δωρεαν HD που ειχα για να μην συνεχιστει και ρωτησα αν μπορει καποιος με Christmas Pack μπορει να βαλει το πακετο των απεριοριστων (=700 λεπτα) προς κινητα και μου ειπε πως δεν γινεται και το μονο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να κοπει το Christmas Pack και να γινει νεο πακετο, ευτηχως δεν ειμαι τοσο χαζουλης ;-) Αυτα που προσφερει το κριστμας πακ με 30 ευρω, το νεο πακετο (χωρις απεριορισρτ, απλα με χρεωσεις κινητων σαν σταθερα) κοστιζει 50!

----------


## gkamared

Εγώ να πω την αλήθεια θα ήθελα αφού είναι πολλά τα χρήματα να μην πληρώνεις της πρόσθετες υπηρεσίες αν και το διορθώσανε και δεν το λένε πλέων σαν προσφορά αυτό δεν είναι προσφορά είναι η κανονική τιμή του 3play

----------


## adabter

> απο τα 80 ευρω τα 37,90 ειναι το απεριοριστο αρα 79.90-37,90=42 και -7 (εξωτερικο)=*35 ευρω το νοβα φουλ πακ με δωρο hd και multiview.*


έτσι δεν το είχα σκεφτεί. σίγουρα η τιμή είναι καλή για full και hd
με βάζεις σε σκέψεις τώρα που έχω μονο το cinema pack.

----------


## PerseasG

> H πλάκα είναι ότι η Digea μεταφέρει περιφεριακά το σήμα μέσω δορυφόρου της Nova  μαρέσουν αυτές οι φανταστικές συγκρίσεις... με τις καταπληκτικές διαφοροποιήσεις των mpeg... όταν πληρώνεις αποκωδικοποιητή τα πάντα φαίνονται καλύτερα 
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Θα πρέπει να προστεθεί ότι στον ΟΤΕ πληρώνεις επιπλέον για την αναγνώριση 1,2€, για την συσκευή κ.ο.κ
> Επίσης πλέον με τα νέα πακέτα έχεις χρέωση 1,8€ για 60 λεπτά κινητά
> Κάτι που σημαίνει -γιατί μερικοί ΔΕΝ το καταλαβαίνουν - ότι για 3ώρες προς κινητή τηλεφωνία θα πληρώσεις 5€ περίπου... και στο πακέτο των απεριόριστων πληρώνεις για 12 ώρες μόλις 10€.... θα ήθελα κάποιος να αναφέρει κάποιον τρόπο τηλεφωνίας π.χ. Skype , VoipDiscount κλπ , πακέτο κινητής τηλεφωνίας (με το σύνολο του λογαριασμού μέσα) που να μπορεί να χτυπήσει αυτή την χρέωση.
> ...


Kαι δεν βάζουμε ΟΤΕ TV για να βλέπουμε Αγγλικό Πρωτάθλημα, μέσα στο καλοκαιράκι?

80 Ευρώ για να βλέπω Discovery Channel & Nickelodeon...μάλιστα.

Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα νέα συμβόλαια κινητών , που με 20 Ευρώ έχω 1000+ λεπτά χρόνο ομιλίας.

Καλά κάνει όμως, κάποιοι τσιμπούν!

----------


## haniabal

> Σαφως και η Νοβα δεν εχει δορυφορο χαχαχ
> 
> Πηρα τηλεφωνο να κοψω τα δωρεαν HD που ειχα για να μην συνεχιστει και ρωτησα αν μπορει καποιος με Christmas Pack μπορει να βαλει το πακετο των απεριοριστων (=700 λεπτα) προς κινητα και μου ειπε πως δεν γινεται και το μονο που μπορει να γινει ειναι να κοπει το Christmas Pack και να γινει νεο πακετο, ευτηχως δεν ειμαι τοσο χαζουλης ;-) Αυτα που προσφερει το κριστμας πακ με 30 ευρω, το νεο πακετο (χωρις απεριορισρτ, απλα με χρεωσεις κινητων σαν σταθερα) κοστιζει 50!



Είσαι σίγουρος για το 50άρι? Γιατί το 3play με απεριόριστα σταθερά κάνει 34,90.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Η προσφορά των Χριστουγέννων περιείχε και το novasports1...

----------


## pat122

> Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα νέα συμβόλαια κινητών , που με 20 Ευρώ έχω 1000+ λεπτά χρόνο ομιλίας.


μία η άλλη είναι αφου θα πρέπει να δίνεις και άλλα 30€ για internet + σταθερό οπότε καλύτερα να τα έχεις σε έναν λογαριασμό. όσον αφορά το περιεχόμενο, ο καθένας έχει τις αναγκες του. για εμένα το discovery και το animal planet είναι must

----------


## dimos78

> Επίσης υπάρχουν και τα νέα συμβόλαια κινητών , που με 20 Ευρώ έχω 1000+ λεπτά χρόνο ομιλίας.
> 
> Καλά κάνει όμως, κάποιοι τσιμπούν!


για πες μας που ειδες συμβόλαια κινητών με 20 Ευρώ 1000 λεπτα?συμβολαια οχι ΚΑΡΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ.οτι γουσταρετε γραφετε μονο και μονο για να δημιουργητε κλιμα και εντυπωσεις μερικοι μερικοι....

----------


## adabter

> 80 Ευρώ για να βλέπω Discovery Channel & Nickelodeon...μάλιστα.


επειδή έχω το κινηματογραφικό πακέτο, μπορώ να σου πω πως έχει πολλά περισσότερα ειδικά όσον αφορά σειρές που έχω κόλλημα  :Razz: . επιπλέον, μεσα στα 80 δίνουν και τα hd δωρεάν το οποίο είναι και αυτό ευπρόσδεκτο.

----------


## BARKOULETOS

ΟΚ το 80ρι εχει μεσα και το δευτερο δεκτη γιατι λοιπον να μην βγαλει πακετο με εναν δεκτη στα 60 να γινει μαχη? Ακομα και να ειναι λογικη τιμη, ειναι παρα πολλα πλεον για την μεση Ελληνικη οικογενια, σκεφτειτε δηλαδη οτι θα ερχεται παραπανω η Νοβα απο το ρευμα!!

----------


## PerseasG

> για πες μας που ειδες συμβόλαια κινητών με 20 Ευρώ 1000 λεπτα?συμβολαια οχι ΚΑΡΤΟΚΙΝΗΤΑ.οτι γουσταρετε γραφετε μονο και μονο για να δημιουργητε κλιμα και εντυπωσεις μερικοι μερικοι....


E καλά τώρα, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω και link site εταιριών κινητής τηλεφωνίας, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και μόνοι μας.

----------


## gkamared

> ΟΚ το 80ρι εχει μεσα και το δευτερο δεκτη γιατι λοιπον να μην βγαλει πακετο με εναν δεκτη στα 60 να γινει μαχη? Ακομα και να ειναι λογικη τιμη, ειναι παρα πολλα πλεον για την μεση Ελληνικη οικογενια, σκεφτειτε δηλαδη οτι θα ερχεται παραπανω η Νοβα απο το ρευμα!!


Έλεος όταν πληρώνεις το τηλεφωνώ με το κινητό πάει εώς 150euro το ρεύμα από 170euro το μηνά, το θέμα είναι ότι τα 3play είναι ακριβά θα γίνουν φθηνά όταν βγουν 4play αυτό είναι το πνεύμα της αγορά. Αν και τα 4play δεν αργούν και πόλη.Το αν είναι πάρα πόλλα πλέον για την μέση Ελληνική οικογενία είναι άλλο θέμα.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Έλεος όταν πληρώνεις το τηλεφωνώ με το κινητό πάει εώς 150euro το ρεύμα από 170euro το μηνά, το θέμα είναι ότι τα 3play είναι ακριβά θα γίνουν φθηνά όταν βγουν 4play αυτό είναι το πνεύμα της αγορά. Αν και τα 4play δεν αργούν και πόλη.Το αν είναι πάρα πόλλα πλέον για την μέση Ελληνική οικογενία είναι άλλο θέμα.


Ειναι τα πρώτα πακέτα 3PLAY και εμεις περιμένουμε τα 4PLAY...  Nova + Τηλεφωνο + Internet = 29,90 λέμε... που ειναι τα 150; Το ότι καθόμαστε και χρεώνουμε υψηλά στα κινητά μας αυτό δεν έθιξε κανείς, πόσο πληρώνετε στα κινητά σε λογαριασμούς...

----------


## Va_Va

Επειδή μέχρι σήμερα όταν λέγαμε Τηλέφωνο το μυαλό πήγαινε σε απεριόριστα προς όλους (τουλάχιστον για τη σταθερή τηλεφωνία), νομίζω θα ήταν πιο επεξηγηματικό αν λέγαμε
Start Pack + Τηλέφωνα προς Forthnet (τα υπόλοιπα με αστική χρέωση) + έως 24άρι Internet = 29.90 euro το μήνα. 
Το αστείο για εμένα είναι πως κατά τη διάρκεια της  Χριστουγεννιάτικης προσφοράς, επειδή είχε υπάρξει μία φήμη πως αφορούσε μόνο σε κλήσεις προς Forthnet, είχα ρωτήσει σε ένα 
κατάστημά της και μου απάντησαν με έμφαση πως η εταιρεία είναι η πρώτη που έδωσε 2play και ΠΑΝΤΑ αντίθετα από τον ανταγωνισμό εννοούσε προς όλους γιατί αλλιώς δεν έχει νόημα. 
Άλλωστε πως μπορείς να ξέρεις σε τι πάροχο είναι ο άλλος! 
Δε διαφωνώ, αλήθεια μου έλεγαν, αλλά τελικά όλα μπορούν να αλλάξουν και να αποκτήσουν νόημα... :Razz:

----------


## dimos78

> E καλά τώρα, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω και link site εταιριών κινητής τηλεφωνίας, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και μόνοι μας.


εγω συμβολαιο με 1000 λεπτα προς ολους 20 ευρω δε βλεπω σε καμια εταιρια.Μονο με καρτοκινητο γινεται με το free2go.

----------


## adabter

ουτε και εγώ ξέρω συμβόλαιο με 1000' κινητά και 20ευρώ.
1000' από πάροχος κινητης θα σου πάρει και τα σόβρακα οπότε καλύτερα 3play.
το μόνο πρόβλημα είναι όταν είσαι έξω, θα πρέπει να κάνεις κράτει λίγο με τις κλήσεις

----------


## aenaos15

> E καλά τώρα, δεν χρειάζεται να κάνω και link site εταιριών κινητής τηλεφωνίας, μπορούμε να το κάνουμε και μόνοι μας.


Το εκανες μονος σου η θελεις και  βοηθεια; Αν λες κατι να το τεκμηριωνεις διαφορετικα να μην το γραφεις....

----------


## PerseasG

> Το εκανες μονος σου η θελεις και  βοηθεια; Αν λες κατι να το τεκμηριωνεις διαφορετικα να μην το γραφεις....


Δεν έχω σκοπό να διαφημίσω καμία εταιρία, τα χέρια μας έχουν δάχτυλα , οπότε χρησιμοποίησε τα για να κάνεις search στο Google.

Εάν θέλει κάποιος πραγματικά συνδυαστικό πρόγραμμα με κινητά, δεν θα πάει στην Forthnet (γιατί πρώτον δεν έχει και ΔΕΝ θα έχει κινητή τηλεφωνία, κάτσε να βάλει καί λίαν συντόμως ένας άλλος πάροχο κινητό και θα δούνε μερικοί πωλητές τι συνδυαστικά θα πουλάνε)

Όσο και να προωθείτε τις υπηρεσίες , υπάρχουν προγράμματα κινητής με καλύτερες παροχές.

Σχετικά με την βοήθεια, be my guest

Y.Γ. Όταν πουλάτε την Forthnet, ενημερώνετε τον κόσμο για το Αγγλικό Πρωτάθλημα , το οποίο πάει OTE?

----------


## dimos78

δεν υπαρχει τιποτα και σταματα να γραφεις αερολογιες.και σταματα τις φθηνες δικαιολογιες του τυπου δε θελω να κανω διαφημιση κτλ...

----------


## haniabal

Όντως στην κινητή συμβόλαιο με 20 ευρώ και 1000 προς όλους δεν υπάρχει. Γύρω στο 50άρι δίνεις για να έχεις αυτό το προνόμιο. Αλλά όπως είπε και ο φίλος μερικοί λένε και άλλοι τσιμπούν.

----------


## aenaos15

> Δεν έχω σκοπό να διαφημίσω καμία εταιρία, τα χέρια μας έχουν δάχτυλα , οπότε χρησιμοποίησε τα για να κάνεις search στο Google.
> 
> Εάν θέλει κάποιος πραγματικά συνδυαστικό πρόγραμμα με κινητά, δεν θα πάει στην Forthnet (γιατί πρώτον δεν έχει και ΔΕΝ θα έχει κινητή τηλεφωνία, κάτσε να βάλει καί λίαν συντόμως ένας άλλος πάροχο κινητό και θα δούνε μερικοί πωλητές τι συνδυαστικά θα πουλάνε)
> 
> Όσο και να προωθείτε τις υπηρεσίες , υπάρχουν προγράμματα κινητής με καλύτερες παροχές.
> 
> Σχετικά με την βοήθεια, be my guest
> 
> Y.Γ. Όταν πουλάτε την Forthnet, ενημερώνετε τον κόσμο για το Αγγλικό Πρωτάθλημα , το οποίο πάει OTE?


Εκτος απο αερολογιες , κατι χειροπιαστο εχεις να πεις;

----------


## pat122

> 1000' από πάροχος κινητης θα σου πάρει και τα σόβρακα οπότε καλύτερα 3play.


εμένα μου τα έχει πάρει η wind  :Sad: 
από τότε έκοψα τις πολλές κλήσεις από κινητά.
αφου λιώνω σπίτι τις περισσότερες ώρες, το σταθερό τελικά μπορεί να βολέψει.

----------


## iptamenos

Ελα μωρέ καλά είναι και χωρίς τα novacinema-novasports είναι σαν να έχεις καλωδιακή τσάμπα στην ουσία γιατί εγώ προσωπικα πληρώνω 25 μόνο για ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο. Είναι σαν να λέμε πληρώνω τον λογαριασμό και στο δρόμο παίρνω και ένα πακέτο τσιγάρα ορίστε τα 30 ευρώ  :Wink:

----------


## techgirl

> εμένα μου τα έχει πάρει η wind 
> από τότε έκοψα τις πολλές κλήσεις από κινητά.
> αφου λιώνω σπίτι τις περισσότερες ώρες, το σταθερό τελικά μπορεί να βολέψει.


Κι όμως φίλε μου με ένα F2G έχεις 1000 λεπτά με 20 ευρώ....

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Κι όμως φίλε μου με ένα F2G έχεις 1000 λεπτά με 20 ευρώ....


Με βήμα χρέωσης τα 3 λεπτά... αρα κάνεις 300 κλήσεις το πολύ...και μονο προς Wind να φανταστώ...?

----------


## kostas87

Η προσφορα αυτη για μερικους υφισταμενους συνδρομητες οπως εγω συμφερει.  Μεχρι τωρα πληρωνα 33 για 2play + 16 start pack = 49 euro/μηνα

Με το 3play + απεριοριστα σταθερα παω στα 34.90 ευρω και χανω μονο διεθνεις κλησεις που δεν χρειαζομουν. Αντε να δωσω και 2 ευρω maximum για 1 ωρα αν μιλησω σε κινητα. Συνολο 35-37 ευρω.

Κερδος 12-14 ευρω.

----------


## PerseasG

> Εκτος απο αερολογιες , κατι χειροπιαστο εχεις να πεις;


Εκτός από αερολογίες, θα το δεις σύντομα.

Καλές πωλήσεις στην Forthnet, που σαν εταιρία είναι μια χαρά αλλά θα είναι η μόνη χωρίς δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνία *εντός* 2013.

- - - Updated - - -




> δεν υπαρχει τιποτα και σταματα να γραφεις αερολογιες.και σταματα τις φθηνες δικαιολογιες του τυπου δε θελω να κανω διαφημιση κτλ...


Θεώρησε το όπως θέλεις ή χαρακτήρισε το όπως επιθυμείς, be my guest :Cool: 

Το Αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα που πάει είπαμε? Τουλάχιστον κάνε σωστή πώληση γιατί έτσι δεν με πείθεις να βάλω Forthnet,και μιας και βάλεις προσωπικά : ως πωλητής δεν είσαι σωστά ενημερωμένος για τον ανταγωνισμό.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Off Topic


		Κατσε να ξεμπλέξεις με την Ρωσία και βλέπουμε

----------


## biggeo65

> Εκτός από αερολογίες, θα το δεις σύντομα.
> 
> Καλές πωλήσεις στην Forthnet, που σαν εταιρία είναι μια χαρά αλλά θα είναι η μόνη χωρίς δίκτυο κινητής τηλεφωνία *εντός* 2013.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Θεώρησε το όπως θέλεις ή χαρακτήρισε το όπως επιθυμείς, be my guest
> ...


Γράφεις απλά για να γράφεις. Το θέμα είναι απλό.
Δώσε μου λινκ από εταιρεία που δίνει 1000' προς όλα τα κινητά με 20€
κι εγώ αλλάζω πάροχο την επόμενη μέρα.

Μέχρι τότε το παραπάνω triple play + 60' κινητά της Forthnet στα* 37€* είναι προσφορά,
σε σύγκριση με τα *51€* που θέλω στον ΟΤΕ ,ειδικά σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει Digea ,

----------


## aenaos15

> Με βήμα χρέωσης τα 3 λεπτά... αρα κάνεις 300 κλήσεις το πολύ...και μονο προς Wind να φανταστώ...?


Ειναι προς ολους και σε σταθερα.Και ειναι 330 κλησεις.Αν υπαρχει κατι πιο καλο μας ενημερωνεις.Και για να μην ξεχασω στα 20 ευρω εκτος απο 1000' προς ολους εχεις και 130 sms και 1gb internet.

----------


## sdikr

> Γράφεις απλά για να γράφεις. Το θέμα είναι απλό.
> Δώσε μου λινκ από εταιρεία που δίνει 1000' προς όλα τα κινητά με 20€
> κι εγώ αλλάζω πάροχο την επόμενη μέρα.
> 
> Μέχρι τότε το παραπάνω triple play + 60' κινητά της Forthnet στα* 37€* είναι προσφορά,
> σε σύγκριση με τα *51€* που θέλω στον ΟΤΕ ,ειδικά σε περιοχές που δεν υπάρχει Digea ,


Που υπάρχει αυτό το πακέτο;
Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση του family pack με το start pack,  μην ξεχνάμε και τα hd (που κοστίζουν 5 ευρώ) + το ποιος δίνει παραπάνω  :Wink:  

πχ το απλό πακέτο forthnet,  με τα σταθερά, + novacinema1+ hd  κάνει 50 ευρώ τον μήνα
Στον ΟΤΕ με 52  έχεις απεριόριστα + family pack + hd

----------


## biggeo65

> Ειναι προς ολους και σε σταθερα.Και ειναι 330 κλησεις.Αν υπαρχει κατι πιο καλο μας ενημερωνεις.Και για να μην ξεχασω στα 20 ευρω εκτος απο 1000' προς ολους εχεις και 130 sms και 1gb internet.


Δεν είναι 1000', είναι 330 κλήσεις. Έχει διαφορά. 330 κλήσεις κάνω και από Whatsup με 5€,
ή από Cosmocarta προς όλους με 10€. Κι αν βάλεις συνδυαστικές υπηρεσίες πάλι στα 20€ φτάνεις.

Γενικά στους παρόχους καρτοκινητής οι τιμές λίγο-πολύ παρόμοιες είναι.
Εκτός από Q και Frog που έχουν άλλες χρεώσεις.

- - - Updated - - -




> Που υπάρχει αυτό το πακέτο;
> Δεν μπορείς να κάνεις σύγκριση του family pack με το start pack,  μην ξεχνάμε και τα hd (που κοστίζουν 5 ευρώ) + το ποιος δίνει παραπάνω  
> 
> πχ το απλό πακέτο forthnet,  με τα σταθερά, + novacinema1+ hd  κάνει 50 ευρώ τον μήνα
> Στον ΟΤΕ με 52  έχεις απεριόριστα + family pack + hd


Που το είδα; *Στον ΟΤΕ* το είδα. Εκτός κι αν γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω. 

Το* family pack* έχει τα δωρεάν δορυφορικά + τα Ελληνικά. 
Ότι έχει και το Start pack της ΝΟVA. Kαι το Start pack της NOVA έχει παραπάνω δορυφορικά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω για αυτο ειπα καποιος αν μπορει να βγαλει εναν πινακα με το τι προσφερουν ολοι οι παροχοι σε τηλεφωνια (σταθερη+κινητη) σε συνδεση με το διαδικτυο και σε τηλεοραση ωστε να κοιταει οποιος ενδιαφερεται για τις τρεχουσες προσφορες (ξερω ειναι δυσκολο κατι τετοιο)

γιατι καθεστε και τσακωνεστε αναμεταξυ σας χωρις νοημα κανενα 

δεν περιμενω απο κανενα ΔΤ να ενημερωθω για τις προσφορες υπαρχει το διαδικτυο και τα λεει καθαρα + τις διαφημισεις (προσοχη βεβαια τα "μικρα γραμματα" γιατι αυτα λενε την αληθεια)

ο καθενας απο μας διαλεγει βαση των δικων του κριτηριων και της οικονομικης του καταστασης

προσωπικα ΠΟΤΕ δεν θα επελεγα να γινω συνδρομητης της FORTHnet + NOVA 

το δοκιμασα και ετσουξε

δεν με ακουσαν καποιοι φιλοι μου και γειτονες που ειναι πορωμενοι με το ποδοσφαιρο ειπαν να δοκιμασουν την τυχη τους και τωρα το φυσανε και δεν κρυωνει...

καλυτερα να πληρωνω κατι παραπανω και ας μην μου περισσευουν απο το να χρειαστω ψυχιατρο για τα νευρα μου.

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν είναι 1000', είναι 330 κλήσεις. Έχει διαφορά. 330 κλήσεις κάνω και από Whatsup με 5€,
> ή από Cosmocarta προς όλους με 10€. Κι αν βάλεις συνδυαστικές υπηρεσίες πάλι στα 20€ φτάνεις.
> 
> Γενικά στους παρόχους καρτοκινητής οι τιμές λίγο-πολύ παρόμοιες είναι.
> Εκτός από Q και Frog που έχουν άλλες χρεώσεις.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> ...


εδω θα δεις τον πληρες τιμοκαταλογο

http://otetv.ote.gr/portal/page/portal/OTETV/pricelist/housingPackets

----------


## DSLaManiaC

Είναι πολύ σουρεάλ να βλέπεις υπαλλήλους να πλακώνονται για τα 3play μες το thread.

 :Cool:

----------


## biggeo65

> εδω θα δεις τον πληρες τιμοκαταλογο
> 
> http://otetv.ote.gr/portal/page/port...housingPackets


Δηλαδή εδώ που κάνω το *πακέτο* και μου λέει 51€ έίναι διαφορετικά;

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		 Τα πρωταθλήματα αποσο άκουσα και από της 2 εταιρίες έχουν σύμβαση για 3 έως 5 χρονιά πες συν ένα μέχρει να τελειώσουν οι διαπραγμάτευσης. Δύστυχος η forth net έχει δώσει βάρος στο Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα  και στης Ευρωπαϊκές διοργανώσεις ποδοσφαίρου και καλαθοσφαίρισης αυτά βλέπει ο πατέρας νου και δεν μα αφήνει να αλλάξω .
	
Θα πρέπει να πούμε ότι το Multi view είναι ένα ανταγωνιστικό πλεονέκτημα στην forth net. και κάποιος μπορεί και μόνο για αυτό να βάλει nova άλλα η διαφορά για το 3play με το full pack τον 2 εταίρων η διαφορά είναι +_9,80eur\το μηνά τραγικό  μας δουλεύουν κανονικά.

----------


## sdikr

> Που το είδα; *Στον ΟΤΕ* το είδα. Εκτός κι αν γνωρίζεις κάτι παραπάνω. 
> 
> Το* family pack* έχει τα δωρεάν δορυφορικά + τα Ελληνικά. 
> Ότι έχει και το Start pack της ΝΟVA. Kαι το Start pack της NOVA έχει παραπάνω δορυφορικά.


τα 37 που τα βλέπεις  στην forthnet;

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω μιλαω για τον τιμοκαταλογο της OTE TV

εσυ μιλας για "πακετο" το οποιο φυσικα φτιαχνεις απο την σελιδα που ειπες.

αλλα αν θες κατι τετοιο θα πρεπει να το συγκρινεις με ισους ορους

το τι χρεωνει η καθε εταιρεια

π.χ οπως ειπα αν εγω θελω δορυφορικο συστημα και οχι μεσω συνδεσης διαδικτυο τι χρεωνει ο ενας και τι ο αλλος

αν σε χρεωνει για τα HD κτλ

ετσι πιστευω οτι συγκρινεις σωστα τα πραγματα

για αυτο ειπα εξ αρχης αν μπορει καποιος να κανει εναν ολοκληρωτικο πινακα.

- - - Updated - - -

απο την σελιδα της FORTHnet

Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλη τη Forthnet και κλήσεις προς σταθερά και όλα τα κινητά με αστική χρέωση
Γρήγορο internet έως 24 Mbps
Ποιοτικό τηλεοπτικό θέαμα για όλη την οικογένεια

ΔΩΡΑ:
50 SMS/μήνα προς εθνικά κινητά, ψηφιακές ευκολίες, ασύρματο ADSL2+ router
2 μήνες Nova HD, 15 ημέρες Nova Adult pack, εγκατάσταση εξοπλισμού Nova

29.90 ευρω

http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/media/3p...-list-2013.pdf

Απεριόριστα σταθερά
Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλα τα κινητά
Απεριόριστες διεθνείς κλήσεις
Γρήγορο internet έως 24Mbps και όλο το τηλεοπτικό υπερθέαμα της Nova !

Επιπλέον Δώρα αξίας 320€! 
Δωρεάν η εγκατάσταση του εξοπλισμού Nova, 12 μήνες οι υπηρεσίες Nova Multiview και Nova HD, 3 μήνες η υπηρεσία Nova Adult pack, ασύρματο ADSL2+ router, 50 SMS/μήνα προς εθνικά κινητά, ψηφιακές ευκολίες.

79.90 ευρω

http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/media/3p...-list-2013.pdf

εδω θα βρεις τα αντιστοιχα πακετα του ΟΤΕ.

https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/service...stLayoutId=298

----------


## biggeo65

> τα 37 που τα βλέπεις  στην forthnet;


Λάθος δικό μου το 3play NOVA δεν έχει 60' προς κινητά.
Έχει μόνο απεριόριστα με +10€, αλλά ακόμη κι έτσι βγαίνει από 84-156€ φθηνότερα.

Πάλι στην *forthnet* τα βλέπω. *Start pack*+24Mbps +απεριόριστα σταθερά= *35€*
Kι αν βάλω *απεριόριστα* κινητα, πάει 45€ ,ενώ του OTE έχει 52€ *μόνο με 60'* κινητά.

Χωρίς κινητά και στους δύο παρόχους είναι *34€* στην Forthnet, *47€* στον OTE. 

Για την περιοχή μου που δεν έχω πρόβλημα με τις ταχύτητες της Forthnet,μια χαρά προσφορά είναι.
Γιατί η άλλη εναλλακτική εδώ , είναι ο ΟΤΕ, που όπως βλέπεις είναι πιο ακριβός.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> εδω θα δεις τον πληρες τιμοκαταλογο 
> http://otetv.ote.gr/portal/page/port...housingPackets


Για πες μας εσυ χωρίς τα μικρά γραμματάκια ποσα πληρώνεις το δίμηνο όλα μαζί; και πόσα οι καημένοι φίλοι σου...

- - - Updated - - -




> ενώ του OTE έχει 52€ *μόνο με 60'* κινητά.


35€ + 1,8€ για τα 60 λεπτά κινητά είναι 37€... και όσο και να μιλάς κινητά είσαι με αστική χρέωση, αστο δεν πιάνεται....

- - - Updated - - -




> τα 37 που τα βλέπεις  στην forthnet;


Ειναι 34,90€ + 1,8€ για τα 60 λεπτά κινητά και συνεχίζεις και μετά... να μιλάς με αστική χρέωση σε όλες τις κινητές τηλεφωνίες... αστο κάηκες.

----------


## Zus

> Είναι πολύ σουρεάλ να βλέπεις υπαλλήλους να πλακώνονται για τα 3play μες το thread.


Δεν μας τα λέει καλά τελευταία η forthnet και εμφανίστηκαν οι Οτετζήδες για αντιπολίτευση  :Laughing:

----------


## dimos78

περσεα με τυπους σαν εσενα δεν αξιζει να ασχολειται κανεις.Επανειλημενα σε εχουμε ρωτησει ποιος δινει πακετο 1000 λεπτα προς ολους 20 ευρω εσυ το χαβα σου,μας λες για διαφημισεις και τριχες κατσαρες.
Εγω μιλαω καθαρα και λεω οτι μονο το free2go δινει με 20 ευρω 1000 λεπτα.2 ανανεωσεις των 10 ευρω με το bonus 2*300 lepta=600 λεπτα +  2 πακετα των 200 λεπτων (2*5 ευρω μεν αξια που εχει  μεινει μεσα)
Εσυ δε μας λες ποιος δινει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει και λες αρλουμπες.Αντε γεια λοιπον...

υγ:Δε δουλευω στη φορθνετ.Ανεργος ειμαι.Ισα ισα που τη νοβα δεν τη γουσταρω καθολου με την πολιτικη της ολα αυτα τα χρονια του μονοπολιου.Οτι εκανε ο πΟΤΕ τα πετρινα χρονια.Ιδιες τακτικες.
Και δυστυχος συνεχιζει στο ιδιο μοτιβο(χρεωση HD πχ).Περα απο το βασικο 3play τον 29,9 κανενα αλλο της πακετο 3play δεν ειναι value for money.

----------


## Zus

Η forthnet έχει πιστέψει ότι το 85% της Ελλάδας την έχει προτιμήσει και έτσι έβαλε στο πακέτο απεριόριστα, μόνο εντός της... οικογένειας.

----------


## gkamared

> Η forthnet έχει πιστέψει ότι το 85% της Ελλάδας την έχει προτιμήσει και έτσι έβαλε στο πακέτο απεριόριστα, μόνο εντός της... οικογένειας.


Κερδισε τον ανταγωνισμο χαχαχα :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------


## adabter

> Πάλι στην *forthnet* τα βλέπω. *Start pack*+24Mbps +απεριόριστα σταθερά= *35€*
> Kι αν βάλω *απεριόριστα* κινητα, πάει 45€ ,ενώ του OTE έχει 52€ *μόνο με 60'* κινητά.


στο αντίστοιχο του οτε, είναι το family pack ή το full όσον αφορά το otetv?
και αν δεν βάλεις απεριοριστα, τότε η διαφορά είναι ακόμα πιο μεγάλη από το πακέτο του οτε.

----------


## aenaos15

> Είναι πολύ σουρεάλ να βλέπεις υπαλλήλους να πλακώνονται για τα 3play μες το thread.


Η βλακεια ειναι  ανικητη.

----------


## PerseasG

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		Κατσε να ξεμπλέξεις με την Ρωσία και βλέπουμε


Εγώ σου μιλάω ότι δεν είναι τέλειο το πακέτο της Forthnet κι εσύ προσπαθείς να μου το πουλήσεις.

Εάν θες πάρε με να μου κάνεις ενημέρωση, γιατί έτσι δεν πείθεις.

Για ποια Ρωσία μιλάς τώρα??? LOL!

- - - Updated - - -




> περσεα με τυπους σαν εσενα δεν αξιζει να ασχολειται κανεις.Επανειλημενα σε εχουμε ρωτησει ποιος δινει πακετο 1000 λεπτα προς ολους 20 ευρω εσυ το χαβα σου,μας λες για διαφημισεις και τριχες κατσαρες.
> Εγω μιλαω καθαρα και λεω οτι μονο το free2go δινει με 20 ευρω 1000 λεπτα.2 ανανεωσεις των 10 ευρω με το bonus 2*300 lepta=600 λεπτα +  2 πακετα των 200 λεπτων (2*5 ευρω μεν αξια που εχει  μεινει μεσα)
> Εσυ δε μας λες ποιος δινει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει και λες αρλουμπες.Αντε γεια λοιπον...
> 
> υγ:Δε δουλευω στη φορθνετ.Ανεργος ειμαι.Ισα ισα που τη νοβα δεν τη γουσταρω καθολου με την πολιτικη της ολα αυτα τα χρονια του μονοπολιου.Οτι εκανε ο πΟΤΕ τα πετρινα χρονια.Ιδιες τακτικες.
> Και δυστυχος συνεχιζει στο ιδιο μοτιβο(χρεωση HD πχ).Περα απο το βασικο 3play τον 29,9 κανενα αλλο της πακετο 3play δεν ειναι value for money.


Σου ζήτησα να ασχοληθείς μαζί μου??? Εγώ την άποψη μου λέω κι εσύ τσινάς σαν άλογο που πάω να γίνει λουκάνικο. Μιας και με χαιρετάς, στείλε και ένα γράμμα :Sorry:

----------


## sdikr

> Για πες μας εσυ χωρίς τα μικρά γραμματάκια ποσα πληρώνεις το δίμηνο όλα μαζί; και πόσα οι καημένοι φίλοι σου...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 35€ + 1,8€ για τα 60 λεπτά κινητά είναι 37€... και όσο και να μιλάς κινητά είσαι με αστική χρέωση, αστο δεν πιάνεται....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


Μπα ούτε ζέστη ούτε κρύο.
Είπαμε είναι η πρώτη που βάζει τέτοια τιμή στα κινητά, αλλά μόνο στα νέα προγράμματα  :Wink:

----------


## techgirl

> Με βήμα χρέωσης τα 3 λεπτά... αρα κάνεις 300 κλήσεις το πολύ...και μονο προς Wind να φανταστώ...?


Προς όλους και προς σταθερά. Η τρίλεπτη χρέωση ισχύει, όπως σε όλα τα καρτοκινητά, αλλά και πάλι νομίζω είναι ότι πιο συμφέρον στην αγορά σήμερα...

----------


## thomNikolaou

> περσεα με τυπους σαν εσενα δεν αξιζει να ασχολειται κανεις.Επανειλημενα σε εχουμε ρωτησει ποιος δινει πακετο 1000 λεπτα προς ολους 20 ευρω εσυ το χαβα σου,μας λες για διαφημισεις και τριχες κατσαρες.
> Εγω μιλαω καθαρα και λεω οτι μονο το free2go δινει με 20 ευρω 1000 λεπτα.2 ανανεωσεις των 10 ευρω με το bonus 2*300 lepta=600 λεπτα +  2 πακετα των 200 λεπτων (2*5 ευρω μεν αξια που εχει  μεινει μεσα)
> Εσυ δε μας λες ποιος δινει γιατι πολυ απλα δεν υπαρχει και λες αρλουμπες.Αντε γεια λοιπον...
> 
> υγ:Δε δουλευω στη φορθνετ.Ανεργος ειμαι.Ισα ισα που τη νοβα δεν τη γουσταρω καθολου με την πολιτικη της ολα αυτα τα χρονια του μονοπολιου.Οτι εκανε ο πΟΤΕ τα πετρινα χρονια.Ιδιες τακτικες.
> Και δυστυχος συνεχιζει στο ιδιο μοτιβο(χρεωση HD πχ).Περα απο το βασικο 3play τον 29,9 κανενα αλλο της πακετο 3play δεν ειναι value for money.


Ποια λογική τιμή θεωρείς ότι έπρεπε να βάλει για όλα αυτά?

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Για πες μας εσυ χωρίς τα μικρά γραμματάκια ποσα πληρώνεις το δίμηνο όλα μαζί; και πόσα οι καημένοι φίλοι σου...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 35€ + 1,8€ για τα 60 λεπτά κινητά είναι 37€... και όσο και να μιλάς κινητά είσαι με αστική χρέωση, αστο δεν πιάνεται....
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ειναι 34,90€ + 1,8€ για τα 60 λεπτά κινητά και συνεχίζεις και μετά... να μιλάς με αστική χρέωση σε όλες τις κινητές τηλεφωνίες... αστο κάηκες.


αν και δεν μου αρεσει ο τροπος της απαντησης σου

θα σου απαντησω ομως φιλε μου

εγω εχω επιλεξει ΟΤΕ Conn-X VDSL 30 Απεριόριστα (σταθερές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις δωρεάν) 41,21€ το μήνα Προσφορά για τους 6 πρώτους μήνες. Μετά τους 6 μήνες €46,21 το μήνα λογω της ISDN.

δεν εχω χρονο δωρεαν προς κινητα ας ειναι καλα η Wind και το F2G ουτε φυσικα τηλεοραση ας ειναι καλα η DIGEA.

ειναι προσωπικη μου επιλογη ο ΟΤΕ και δεν εχω καμμια αντιρρηση σε αυτα που λετε οτι ειναι πιο ακριβος απο τους αλλους αλλα με κριτηριο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απο τους εναλλακτικους (το παθημα που μου εγινε μαθημα οταν εκανα το λαθος να επιλεξω εναν εναλλακτικο παροχο για να γλυτωσω καποια χρηματα).

οτι αφορα τους φιλους-γειτονες μου ειναι πελατες της FORTHnet (δεσμευση συμβολαιου) και ανηκουν στους μανιακους της μπαλας και κυριως με το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα και το champions league" η μονη τους παρηγορια ειναι οτι βλεπουν απροβληματιστα ΝΟΒΑ μεσω δορυφορου γιατι απο συνδεση στο διαδικτυο ειδικα οσοι ειναι σε περιοχες οπως περιστερι - πειραια - ιλιον - πετρουπολη ειναι χαλια μαυρα...δεν μπορουν να φυγουν γιατι θα πρεπει να πληρωσουν "πεναλντι" και δεν διαθετουν τα χρηματα.

Υ.Σ δεν κανω καμια διαφημιση σε ΟΤΕ η σε FORTHnet η στον οποιοδηποτε

Επιλεξτε οποιον θελετε με βαση τα δικα σας κριτηρια και την δικη σας τσεπη (οπως εκανα εγω) αλλα να ξερετε οτι μετα την επιλογη σας και την απομακρυνση σας απο το ταμειο ουδεις λαθος αναγνωριζεται μην βγαινετε και τους βριζετε μετα γιατι ΕΣΕΙΣ φταιτε κανεις αλλος.

----------


## gkamared

Εγώ θα ήθελα 3play στα 57euro τα ανώτατο και 4play στα 79,90euro με 2 αριθμούς στα κινητά εσείς :Question:

----------


## ATG

> Η forthnet έχει πιστέψει ότι το 85% της Ελλάδας την έχει προτιμήσει και έτσι έβαλε στο πακέτο απεριόριστα, μόνο εντός της... οικογένειας.


Δεν εχεις ενημερωθει καλα.

Οι υπολοιποι εχουν πακετο μονο ιντερνετ.

Η Forthnet στο ιδιο πακετο δινει και απερ

----------


## aenaos15

> αν και δεν μου αρεσει ο τροπος της απαντησης σου
> 
> θα σου απαντησω ομως φιλε μου
> 
> εγω εχω επιλεξει ΟΤΕ Conn-X VDSL 30 Απεριόριστα (σταθερές/υπεραστικές κλήσεις δωρεάν) 41,21€ το μήνα Προσφορά για τους 6 πρώτους μήνες. Μετά τους 6 μήνες €46,21 το μήνα λογω της ISDN.
> 
> δεν εχω χρονο δωρεαν προς κινητα ας ειναι καλα η Wind και το F2G ουτε φυσικα τηλεοραση ας ειναι καλα η DIGEA.
> 
> ειναι προσωπικη μου επιλογη ο ΟΤΕ και δεν εχω καμμια αντιρρηση σε αυτα που λετε οτι ειναι πιο ακριβος απο τους αλλους αλλα με κριτηριο την προσωπικη μου εμπειρια απο τους εναλλακτικους (το παθημα που μου εγινε μαθημα οταν εκανα το λαθος να επιλεξω εναν εναλλακτικο παροχο για να γλυτωσω καποια χρηματα).
> ...


Θα συμφωνησω για το f2g αλλα οχι  με την digea.Επιπλεον καματερο που ειμαι  η 4net ειναι μια χαρα και οχι χαλια που λες.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Θα συμφωνησω για το f2g αλλα οχι  με την digea.Επιπλεον καματερο που ειμαι  η 4net ειναι μια χαρα και οχι χαλια που λες.


στο παγκρατι παντως η DIGEA ειναι μια χαρα (λιγα καναλια βεβαια) αλλα ειναι δωρεαν

στο καματερο δεν ξερω αν ειναι μια χαρα η οχι

στο πειραια (λιμανι) ακτη μουτσοπουλου - μικρολιμανο και αλλη μια περιοχη εκει κοντα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα.

----------


## dimos78

> Ποια λογική τιμή θεωρείς ότι έπρεπε να βάλει για όλα αυτά?


μια λογικη τιμη μαζι με ολα τα σπορτς θα ηταν τα 45ευρω.δηλαδη +5 για τα απεριοριστα σταθερα + 10 για τα σπορτς και για παντα τα HD οχι για 6 μηνες.οχι 25 επιπλεον για τα σπορτς!!!.ελεος δηλαδη!!25 ευρω για να βλεπεις το αχρηστο ελληνικο προταθλημα και χωρις αγγλικο του χρονου?οι ανθρωποι απλα ζουνε σε αλλο κοσμο.
το αρχικο δηλαδη πακετο 35 ευρω απεριοριστα σταθερα+ αστικη χρεωση προς κινητα + dsl εως 24 + startpack ειναι μια χαρα.Απο κει και περα ομως τα επιπλεον πακετα ειναι εκτος πραγματικοτητας.Που πας ρε καραμητρο που θες να χρεωσεις 25 ευρω κουτσουρεμενο αθλητικο πακετο οταν ο οτε ολοκληρο το πακετο του το δινει 20(και για μη πελατες οτε 25).Σα να τους λες δηλαδη αμα τα θελετε ολα πηγενετε στον ΟΤΕ...

----------


## aenaos15

> στο παγκρατι παντως η DIGEA ειναι μια χαρα (λιγα καναλια βεβαια) αλλα ειναι δωρεαν
> 
> στο καματερο δεν ξερω αν ειναι μια χαρα η οχι
> 
> στο πειραια (λιμανι) ακτη μουτσοπουλου - μικρολιμανο και αλλη μια περιοχη εκει κοντα δεν ειναι καθολου καλα.


Στο γραφω γιατι ειπες για Ιλιο που ειναι  διπλα μου.Αny way ....

----------


## sakels

ξερει κανεις γιατι πλεον επελεξαν να δινουν 80αρι πιατο?

----------


## Zer0c00L

το καταλαβα αλλα αν σκεφτεις οτι σου εγραψα για τρεις εκει περα περιοχες

ιλιον - περιστερι - πετρουπολη

οσοι εχουν forthnet ειναι μαυρα χαλια απο θεμα γραμμης (η εταιρεια λεει οτι φταινε τα καλωδια τους) βεβαια δεν λεει τιποτα οταν στις ιδιες περιοχες γειτονες τους που ειναι στον οτε δεν αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα

υποψην στο ιδιο κεντρο - κατανεμητη - καλωδια και φυσικα πολυκατοικιες.

----------


## sakels

> το καταλαβα αλλα αν σκεφτεις οτι σου εγραψα για τρεις εκει περα περιοχες
> 
> ιλιον - περιστερι - πετρουπολη
> 
> οσοι εχουν forthnet ειναι μαυρα χαλια απο θεμα γραμμης (η εταιρεια λεει οτι φταινε τα καλωδια τους) βεβαια δεν λεει τιποτα οταν στις ιδιες περιοχες γειτονες τους που ειναι στον οτε δεν αντιμετωπιζουν προβληματα
> 
> υποψην στο ιδιο κεντρο - κατανεμητη - καλωδια και φυσικα πολυκατοικιες.


εχεις καποια στοιχεια γιαυτα που λες?

----------


## Zer0c00L

τα στοιχεια φιλε μου τα ειπα στο μηνυμα μου

οι φιλοι μου και οι γειτονες τους μενουν στις συγκεκριμενες περιοχες που αναφερα

ιδια πολυκατοικια - ιδια κεντρα - ιδιοι κατανεμητες και σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις ιδιες καλωδιωσεις

οι φιλοι μου που ειναι σε αυτες τις περιοχες εχουν επικοινωνησει παρα πολλες φορες με την εξυπηρετηση πελατων της FORTHnet και με τους τεχνικους και οι απαντησεις τους παντα ηταν οτι εχετε προβλημα στην δικη σας καλωδιωση δεν φταιμε εμεις (σε δυο απο τους φιλους μου βεβαια που εχουν καλωδιωση UTP οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο) αν προσθεσω και το γεγονος οτι προειδοποιουν τους φιλους μου οτι αν δεν βρεθει βλαβη θα χρεωθουν την κληση του τεχνικου.

στα κτιρια που μενουν οι φιλοι μου υπαρχουν γειτονες τους που ειναι στον ΟΤΕ και συμφωνα παντα με τα στοιχεια που εχουν ανηκουν στο ιδιο κεντρο και στον ιδιο κατανεμητη εκτος της καλωδιωσης (πολυκατοικιας) και αυτοι στον ΟΤΕ δεν εχουν προβλημα κανενα ενω οι φιλοι μου εχουν προβλημα με την FORTHnet βεβαια πλεον δεν το κυνηγουν το θεμα (το εχουν παρατησει καθως δεν βρηκαν ακρη και ουτε θα βρουν) περιμενουν απλα να ληξει το συμβολαιο η να βρεθουν χρηματα και να το διακοψουν.

----------


## Zus

> Δεν εχεις ενημερωθει καλα.
> 
> Οι υπολοιποι εχουν πακετο μονο ιντερνετ.
> 
> Η Forthnet στο ιδιο πακετο δινει και απερ


Σε τι ακριβώς δεν έχω ενημερωθεί δεν καταλαβαίνω. Προς forthnet δεν είναι τα απεριόριστα? Τι σχέση έχει τι δίνουν οι υπόλοιποι?

Δεν νοείτε πλέον πακέτο σταθερών με απεριόριστα προς forthnet μόνο. Είπαμε αμήν και πως να ξεφύγουμε από αυτή τη σιχαμερή τακτική στα κινητά και τώρα ήρθε και στα σταθερά. Το να ρωτάς συγγενείς για το αν έχουν forthnet, ote ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι αισχρό.

----------


## ATG

> Σε τι ακριβώς δεν έχω ενημερωθεί δεν καταλαβαίνω. Προς forthnet δεν είναι τα απεριόριστα? Τι σχέση έχει τι δίνουν οι υπόλοιποι?
> 
> Δεν νοείτε πλέον πακέτο σταθερών με απεριόριστα προς forthnet μόνο. Είπαμε αμήν και πως να ξεφύγουμε από αυτή τη σιχαμερή τακτική στα κινητά και τώρα ήρθε και στα σταθερά. Το να ρωτάς συγγενείς για το αν έχουν forthnet, ote ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι αισχρό.


Παμε παλι.
Το αντιστοιχο πακετο της HOL, ειναι το HOL adsl Plus, που δινει μονο ιντερνετ και χρονοχρεωση στα σταθερα.

Ο λογος που κραζουμε την forthnet που στο αντιστοιχο πακετο δινει τα εντος δικτυου δωρεαν, ποιος ειναι;;;;

Υπαρχει και κοσμος που θελει μονο ιντερνετ.
Δεν νομιζω να τον χαλαει να εχει δωρεαν τα εντος δικτυου.

----------


## gkamared

> τα στοιχεια φιλε μου τα ειπα στο μηνυμα μου
> 
> οι φιλοι μου και οι γειτονες τους μενουν στις συγκεκριμενες περιοχες που αναφερα
> 
> ιδια πολυκατοικια - ιδια κεντρα - ιδιοι κατανεμητες και σε αρκετες περιπτωσεις ιδιες καλωδιωσεις
> 
> οι φιλοι μου που ειναι σε αυτες τις περιοχες εχουν επικοινωνησει παρα πολλες φορες με την εξυπηρετηση πελατων της FORTHnet και με τους τεχνικους και οι απαντησεις τους παντα ηταν οτι εχετε προβλημα στην δικη σας καλωδιωση δεν φταιμε εμεις (σε δυο απο τους φιλους μου βεβαια που εχουν καλωδιωση UTP οπως καταλαβαινεις δεν ισχυει κατι τετοιο) αν προσθεσω και το γεγονος οτι προειδοποιουν τους φιλους μου οτι αν δεν βρεθει βλαβη θα χρεωθουν την κληση του τεχνικου.
> 
> στα κτιρια που μενουν οι φιλοι μου υπαρχουν γειτονες τους που ειναι στον ΟΤΕ και συμφωνα παντα με τα στοιχεια που εχουν ανηκουν στο ιδιο κεντρο και στον ιδιο κατανεμητη εκτος της καλωδιωσης (πολυκατοικιας) και αυτοι στον ΟΤΕ δεν εχουν προβλημα κανενα ενω οι φιλοι μου εχουν προβλημα με την FORTHnet βεβαια πλεον δεν το κυνηγουν το θεμα (το εχουν παρατησει καθως δεν βρηκαν ακρη και ουτε θα βρουν) περιμενουν απλα να ληξει το συμβολαιο η να βρεθουν χρηματα και να το διακοψουν.


Εγώ πάντως θέμα γραμμής είχα 2 φόρες στα 4 χρόνια όλα τα άλλα ήταν εξαγωγής :Exclamation:  Αυτό με την καλωδιωση μπορεί να είναι πιθανό επρέπε να ζητησούν τεχνικό γραμμής.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Εγώ πάντως θέμα γραμμής είχα 2 φόρες στα 4 χρόνια όλα τα άλλα ήταν εξαγωγής Αυτό με την καλωδιωση μπορεί να είναι πιθανό επρέπε να ζητησούν τεχνικό γραμμής.


φιλε μου θα το καταλαβαινα να ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσης αν δεν ειχαν αλλαξει τα απλα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια σε καλυτερης ποιοτητας καλωδια (υποψην δεν το εχουν κανει μονο οι φιλοι μου αλλα και οι γειτονες τους αντι απλων τηλεφωνικων καλωδιων εχουν καλωδια που τα χρησιμοποιουμε σε δικτυωση υπολογιστων τα γνωστα σε ολους UTP

βεβαια το περιεργο σε ολη την υποθεση ειναι οτι ολα αρχισαν μετα απο την μεγαλη βροχη (καταιγιδα) που ειχε συμβει πριν απο λιγο καιρο

σαφως και επρεπε να καλουν και να δηλωνουν βλαβη και να ζητανε τεχνικο

δεν το εκαναν ομως

(τα ιδια περι καλωδιωσης εχω ακουσει και εγω καποτε που ημουν σε εναλλακτικο παροχο) βεβαια εγω τους εγραψα καθως οταν μετακομισα στο παγκρατι και το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα στο νεο σπιτι ηταν να αλλαξω τα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια τα απλα σε UTP απο το σπιτι μου (κεντρικη πριζα) εως τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας και απο εκει μεχρι τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ εξω απο την πολυκατοικια μου (μου κοστισε κατι βεβαια αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο).

----------


## haniabal

> Σε τι ακριβώς δεν έχω ενημερωθεί δεν καταλαβαίνω. Προς forthnet δεν είναι τα απεριόριστα? Τι σχέση έχει τι δίνουν οι υπόλοιποι?
> 
> Δεν νοείτε πλέον πακέτο σταθερών με απεριόριστα προς forthnet μόνο. Είπαμε αμήν και πως να ξεφύγουμε από αυτή τη σιχαμερή τακτική στα κινητά και τώρα ήρθε και στα σταθερά. Το να ρωτάς συγγενείς για το αν έχουν forthnet, ote ή δεν ξέρω τι άλλο είναι αισχρό.



Εάν το θεωρείς τόσο σοβαρό αυτό τότε βάζεις άλλα 5 ευρώ και έχεις απεριόριστα.

----------


## gkamared

> φιλε μου θα το καταλαβαινα να ειναι θεμα καλωδιωσης αν δεν ειχαν αλλαξει τα απλα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια σε καλυτερης ποιοτητας καλωδια (υποψην δεν το εχουν κανει μονο οι φιλοι μου αλλα και οι γειτονες τους αντι απλων τηλεφωνικων καλωδιων εχουν καλωδια που τα χρησιμοποιουμε σε δικτυωση υπολογιστων τα γνωστα σε ολους UTP
> 
> βεβαια το περιεργο σε ολη την υποθεση ειναι οτι ολα αρχισαν μετα απο την μεγαλη βροχη (καταιγιδα) που ειχε συμβει πριν απο λιγο καιρο
> 
> σαφως και επρεπε να καλουν και να δηλωνουν βλαβη και να ζητανε τεχνικο
> 
> δεν το εκαναν ομως
> 
> (τα ιδια περι καλωδιωσης εχω ακουσει και εγω καποτε που ημουν σε εναλλακτικο παροχο) βεβαια εγω τους εγραψα καθως οταν μετακομισα στο παγκρατι και το πρωτο πραγμα που εκανα στο νεο σπιτι ηταν να αλλαξω τα τηλεφωνικα καλωδια τα απλα σε UTP απο το σπιτι μου (κεντρικη πριζα) εως τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας και απο εκει μεχρι τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ εξω απο την πολυκατοικια μου (μου κοστισε κατι βεβαια αλλα αξιζε τον κοπο).


Αφού δεν το έκαναν δεν φταίει η Forthnet ο κακός καιρός χαλάει τα δύκτια αυτό είναι γεγονός, το θέμα είναι ότι τα δυκτια δεν προστατεύονται επαρκώς από τα φυσικά φαινομένα

----------


## Zer0c00L

και ομως φταιει η εταιρεια φιλε μου

συμφωνω οτι ο κακος καιρος χαλαει τα δικτυα και τις απλες καλωδιωσεις αλλα δεν μπορει να χαλασει τις συγκεκριμενες καλωδιωσεις οι οποιες οπως σου ειπα ειναι UTP (ειναι ακριβως οπως το δικο μου καλωδιο) το οποιο αντεχει τα παντα

----------


## gkamared

> και ομως φταιει η εταιρεια φιλε μου
> 
> συμφωνω οτι ο κακος καιρος χαλαει τα δικτυα και τις απλες καλωδιωσεις αλλα δεν μπορει να χαλασει τις συγκεκριμενες καλωδιωσεις οι οποιες οπως σου ειπα ειναι UTP (ειναι ακριβως οπως το δικο μου καλωδιο) το οποιο αντεχει τα παντα


Εδώ είναι λάθος και δεν μιλάω μονάχα για την forthnet δεν υπάρχει περιπτώσει να μην υπάρχει βλάβη κάπου η γραμμή δεν είναι μονάχα ο γενικός κατανεμητής άλλα όλο το καλώδιο μετέχει την εισαγωγή και πρέπει να ερευνηθεί όλη η απόσταση γιατί να είναι 3 διαφορετικούς χώρους -διαμερίσματα είναι θέμα γραμμής. Άλλα δεν ξερό τι θεωρείτε εξαγωγή για τις πολιτικοποιείς από τους παροχούς μήπως θεωρείτε εξαγωγή ο γενικός κατανεμητής, αυτό πρέπει να το ρωτήσουν άλλα σίγουρα υπάρχει βλάβη. Μια ακραία περίπτωση βλάβης είναι που έπαθα εγώ στο εσωτερικό καλώδιο του σπιτιού που είχε καεί από βραχυκύκλωμα άλλα αυτό είναι ακραίο, είμαι σίγουρος ότι και στον Ο.Τ.Ε να πάλι πρόβλημα θα έχουν, σαν τεχνικός μιλάω.. Επειδή λένε συνήθως πάρτε εξωτερικό τεχνικό-Ηλεκτρολόγο

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω οταν ειχα πρωτοερθει στην πολυκατοικια που μενω τωρα στο παγκρατι ο κατανεμητης του ΟΤΕ δεν ηταν καλα κλεισμενος (τι πρωτοτυπο θα πουν οι αλλοι συνομιλητες μας) με αποτελεσμα να μπαινουν τα νερα της βροχης (παρα την συνεχη επικοινωνια μου με την εξυπηρετηση πελατων και με τους τεχνικους) το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βραχυκυκλωσουν τα καλωδια μεσα και να κανει ζημια και στον κατανεμητη και στο κεντρο που ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να μην εχουν τηλεφωνο αρκετοι συνδρομητες.

αυτο με εκανε να σκεφτω και συνδιασμο με την κατασταση που ηταν τα καλωδια στην πολυκατοικια μου (κατω στον κατανεμητη) αποφασισα να αγορασω μια κουλουρα 100μ απο καλωδιο δικτυου (UTP) την οποια εδωσα στους τεχνικους μαζι με κατι μπυρες κτλ και ετσι μου εβαλαν απο τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ εως της πολυκατοικιας και απο τις πολυκατοικιας εως το διαμερισμα μου πραγμα που με γλυτωνει απο πολλα προβληματα.

τωρα τι συμβαινει με το θεμα αυτο

οταν η βλαβη ειναι απο τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας εως την πριζα του διαμερισματος την ευθυνη εχει ο συνδρομητης

οταν η βλαβη ειναι απο τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας εως τον κατανεμητη του παροχου η απο τον κατανεμητη του παροχου εως το κεντρο την ευθυνη εχει ο παροχος

οι εναλλακτικοι παροχοι εχουν δυο "ετοιμες απαντησεις" πρωτα λενε για ασκοπη κληση τεχνικου που χρεωνεται στον πελατη (αυτην την περιοδο βαζει σε σκεψεις τον πελατη) και οτι δεν εχουν ευθυνη σε κατανεμητες κτλ και πρεπει να συνεννοηθουν με τον ΟΤΕ πραγμα που το καθιστα δυσκολο γιατι ο ΟΤΕ τους εχει γραμμενους και δινει προτεραιοτητα στους δικους του πελατες.

ετσι συμβαινει και με τους φιλους μου

εχουν δηλωμενη βλαβη (συνεχεια καλουν και δηλωνουν βλαβη)

το κεντρο του παροχου μετα απο επικοινωνια που δεν βγαινει ακρη την κλεινει σχεδον αμεσως χωρις καν να μεταβει στο σημειο τεχνικος να κανει ελεγχο το κομματι ευθυνης τους.

και αυτο επαναλαμβανετε συνεχεια....

----------


## gkamared

> εγω οταν ειχα πρωτοερθει στην πολυκατοικια που μενω τωρα στο παγκρατι ο κατανεμητης του ΟΤΕ δεν ηταν καλα κλεισμενος (τι πρωτοτυπο θα πουν οι αλλοι συνομιλητες μας) με αποτελεσμα να μπαινουν τα νερα της βροχης (παρα την συνεχη επικοινωνια μου με την εξυπηρετηση πελατων και με τους τεχνικους) το αποτελεσμα ηταν να βραχυκυκλωσουν τα καλωδια μεσα και να κανει ζημια και στον κατανεμητη και στο κεντρο που ειχε ως αποτελεσμα να μην εχουν τηλεφωνο αρκετοι συνδρομητες.
> 
> αυτο με εκανε να σκεφτω και συνδιασμο με την κατασταση που ηταν τα καλωδια στην πολυκατοικια μου (κατω στον κατανεμητη) αποφασισα να αγορασω μια κουλουρα 100μ απο καλωδιο δικτυου (UTP) την οποια εδωσα στους τεχνικους μαζι με κατι μπυρες κτλ και ετσι μου εβαλαν απο τον κατανεμητη του ΟΤΕ εως της πολυκατοικιας και απο τις πολυκατοικιας εως το διαμερισμα μου πραγμα που με γλυτωνει απο πολλα προβληματα.
> 
> τωρα τι συμβαινει με το θεμα αυτο
> 
> οταν η βλαβη ειναι απο τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας εως την πριζα του διαμερισματος την ευθυνη εχει ο συνδρομητης
> 
> οταν η βλαβη ειναι απο τον κατανεμητη της πολυκατοικιας εως τον κατανεμητη του παροχου η απο τον κατανεμητη του παροχου εως το κεντρο την ευθυνη εχει ο παροχος
> ...


Με αυτό που γράφεις παρανομεί ο ΟΤΕ εδώ φταίει η Forthnet που δεν κάνει καταγγελεία στην αρμοδία αρχή, πρέπει η εταιρίες να υπερασπίζονται τους πελατές τους εφόσον έχουν ζητήσει τεχνικό γραμμής άλλα λες ότι δεν έχουν ζητήσει. Αρά δεν το έχουν ψάξει, άρα είναι off topic

----------


## blkik

> Nova 3Play
> 29,90€
> OTE Conn-x 24 + Family Pack
> 38,16€
> 
> Nova 3Play + σταθερά
> 34,90€
> ΟΤΕ Double Play 24 Απεριόριστα + Family Pack
> 51,70€
> ...


Sorry αλλά η σύγκριση που κάνεις δεν είναι δίκαιη. Το start pack της nova έχει 49(52 αλλά το nova highligts, nova games και Ertwold δεν τα θεωρώ κάτι extra) κανάλια αν μέτρησα σωστά και to Family pack έχει 62(63 με το Eurovision που είναι παροδικό).
Αν συγκρίνουμε τα Full πακέτα που έχουν από 68(-3 τα από πάνω) και 71(-1) ο ΟΤΕ τότε η πλάστιγγα γέρνει υπέρ του ΟΤΕ και φαινεται και από τον πινάκα σου στη τελευταία σειρά που το Full πακέτο είναι 12€ πιο φτηνό στο OTE(10€  με την αναγνώριση)
Τώρα από περιεχόμενο το Αθλητικό είναι σαφώς υπέρ του ΟΤΕ και των Ταινιών υπέρ της Nova. Επίσης τα Hd κανάλια έιναι υπέρ του OTE αλλά και τα περιφερειακά κανάλια.

Στον ΟΤΕ επίσης αρνητικό έιναι η αναγνώριση κλήσεων αλλά και η μη παροχή(προς το παρόν) multiview.

Τελός επι του θέματος για το Forthnet 3play εχω να πω ότι  δυστυχώς είναι πιο πολύ αντιπροσφορά παρά προσφορά.
-Αν είχε απεριόριστα προς όλους 
-Και κάποιο +κανάλι novacinema ή Nonasport 
τότε ίσως το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο να ήταν άξιο συζήτησης. Προς το παρόν δεν είναι

Αν ισχύουν πάντως αυτά που ακούγονται ότι σκοπεύει να εντάξει στο πακέτο ο ΟΤΕ(μέσα στο καλοκαίρι) τότε με τέτοιες πρόσφορες δύσκολα θα επιβιώσει η Nova

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Δεν μετράμε τα πακέτα με τον αριθμό των καναλιών αλλά με το περιεχόμενο που προσφέρουν και εαν αυτό διαφοροποιείτε. Για παράδειγμα είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό το ΝationalGeografic που δείχνει το 1ο περιεχόμενο & τις νέες σειρές από το NatGeoWild ή το NatGeoHD , αντίστοιχα ειναι διαφορετικότο History από το History HD κ.ο.κ. άρα δεν είναι εύκολη η σύγκριση ακόμη και "ονομαστικά" εαν δεις κάποια κανάλια το περιεχόμενο διαχωρίζεται σε Premium και σε Secondary. Εκει η Nova υπερέχει προς το παρόν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Με αυτό που γράφεις παρανομεί ο ΟΤΕ εδώ φταίει η Forthnet που δεν κάνει καταγγελεία στην αρμοδία αρχή, πρέπει η εταιρίες να υπερασπίζονται τους πελατές τους εφόσον έχουν ζητήσει τεχνικό γραμμής άλλα λες ότι δεν έχουν ζητήσει. Αρά δεν το έχουν ψάξει, άρα είναι off topic


σορρυ που θα γινω λιγο "κακος" με την κουβεντα που θα πω αλλα η FORTHnet εχει "γραμμενους" τους πελατες της

δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχεις δηλωμενη βλαβη (ολες οι περιπτωσεις των φιλων που σου αναφερα) και να μην τις ψαχνεις τουλαχιστον απο δικη σου πλευρα αλλα να περιμενεις να στο ζητησουν

το λεω αυτο γιατι αν προχωρησει η καταγγελια τους στην ΕΕΤΤ τοτε ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι η FORTHnet δεν μπορει να τους ζητησει να πληρωσουν λογαριασμο για υπηρεσιες που δεν λαμβανουν και απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει "δηλωμενη βλαβη" στην τηλεφωνικη τους γραμμη.

για μενα αυτο θεωρω μεγαλυτερη "βλακεια" της FORTHnet γιατι αν προχωρησει το θεμα θα εχει καταληξη οπως με εμενα και τον εναλλακτικο παροχο που οχι μονο με αποδεσμευσε αλλα μου εδωσε πισω ολα τα χρηματα που τους ειχα πληρωσει.

οτι αφορα τον ΟΤΕ σορρυ αλλα θα συμφωνησω μαζι του 

προτεραιοτητα του ειναι οι πελατες του

οι αλλοι πελατες ειναι προτεραιοτητα των αλλων παροχων

----------


## gkamared

> σορρυ που θα γινω λιγο "κακος" με την κουβεντα που θα πω αλλα η FORTHnet εχει "γραμμενους" τους πελατες της
> 
> δεν ειναι δυνατον να εχεις δηλωμενη βλαβη (ολες οι περιπτωσεις των φιλων που σου αναφερα) και να μην τις ψαχνεις τουλαχιστον απο δικη σου πλευρα αλλα να περιμενεις να στο ζητησουν
> 
> το λεω αυτο γιατι αν προχωρησει η καταγγελια τους στην ΕΕΤΤ τοτε ξερεις πολυ καλα οτι η FORTHnet δεν μπορει να τους ζητησει να πληρωσουν λογαριασμο για υπηρεσιες που δεν λαμβανουν και απο την στιγμη που υπαρχει "δηλωμενη βλαβη" στην τηλεφωνικη τους γραμμη.
> 
> για μενα αυτο θεωρω μεγαλυτερη "βλακεια" της FORTHnet γιατι αν προχωρησει το θεμα θα εχει καταληξη οπως με εμενα και τον εναλλακτικο παροχο που οχι μονο με αποδεσμευσε αλλα μου εδωσε πισω ολα τα χρηματα που τους ειχα πληρωσει.
> 
> οτι αφορα τον ΟΤΕ σορρυ αλλα θα συμφωνησω μαζι του 
> ...


Εγώ είχα προτείνει εδώ πέρα να γίνει ένας κεντρικός φορέας όπως η Digea, για αυτό το θέμα ώστε να μην ελέγχουν τα εθνικά δυκτία αυτό που λες για τους πελάτες του ΟΤΕ από πρωσοπεική  πείρα ούτε σε αυτούς πάνε :Evil: άρα χέστα :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν λεω εχεις δικιο για τον φορεα που λες αλλα....

οτι αφορα την εξυπηρετηση πελατων απο τον ΟΤΕ δεν εχω αντιμετωπισει προβλημα (βεβαια να πω την αληθεια με προσεχουν περισσοτερο απο τους απλους πελατες) καθως εχουν φαει και αυτοι καταγγελια απο μενα στην ΕΕΤΤ η οποια τους κοστισε.

φαντασου οτι στο προβλημα που αντιμετωπιζω τωρα με την "ΜΗ ΖΗΤΗΘΕΙΣΑ ΕΠΙΚΟΙΝΩΝΙΑ" δηλαδη με αυτους που με καλουν οτι ωρα και να ειναι για διαφημιστικους-εμπορικους σκοπους ο ΟΤΕ απαντησε αμεσα στην καταγγελια μου προς την ΑΠΠΔ και ειπε οτι επραξα οπως λεει η νομοθεσια σε αντιθεση με τους αλλους παροχους που δικες τους εταιρειες τηλεπωλησεων με ενοχλουν (αυτοι ακομα τηρουν σταση ιχθυος) και δες τι απανταει η ΑΠΠΔ "Η καταγγελία δεν στρέφεται κατά συγκεκριμένου υπευθύνου επεξεργασίας (αυτού που πραγματοποιεί τις κλήσεις). Ο ΟΤΕ ως πάροχος, έχει απαντήσει ορθώς."

φυσικά ξανακάνω καταγγελία καθώς δεν με καλύπτει η απαντησή τους και απο την στιγμη που ειμαι ενταξει απεναντι στην νομοθεσια (γιατι γραφτηκα στα συγκεκριμενα αρθρα για να εξαιρεθω) για πλακα.

----------


## haniabal

> Τελός επι του θέματος για το Forthnet 3play εχω να πω ότι  δυστυχώς είναι πιο πολύ αντιπροσφορά παρά προσφορά.
> -Αν είχε απεριόριστα προς όλους 
> -Και κάποιο +κανάλι novacinema ή Nonasport 
> τότε ίσως το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο να ήταν άξιο συζήτησης. Προς το παρόν δεν είναι



Το έχουμε πει πάντως πολλές φορές. Δεν είναι προσφορά αλλά νέα πακέτα. Δες τα βασικά πακέτα και το 3play και θα δεις ότι οι τιμές είναι μια χαρά.

----------


## gkamared

Οι τιμές αυτές οι τιμές δεν θα μείνουν για πόλη στην αγορά, ελπειζώ

----------


## adabter

αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά αυτό που λες, εγώ πιστεύω όχι μόνο θα μείνουν αυτές οι τιμές αλλά θα πάνε και στο καλύτερο με τον ανταγωνισμό που παίζει. το να προσφέρει κάποιος 3play με απεριόριστα κινητα μέσα δεν νομίζω πως οι άλλοι θα μείνουν άπραγοι

----------


## gkamared

> αν καταλαβαίνω σωστά αυτό που λες, εγώ πιστεύω όχι μόνο θα μείνουν αυτές οι τιμές αλλά θα πάνε και στο καλύτερο με τον ανταγωνισμό που παίζει. το να προσφέρει κάποιος 3play με απεριόριστα κινητα μέσα δεν νομίζω πως οι άλλοι θα μείνουν άπραγοι


Σκοπός είναι να το προσφέρουν με φθηνότερες τιμές αυτό, θα πει ανταγωνισμός, ετσει θα είναι όσο υπάρχει ο καπιταλίσμος.

----------


## adabter

σιγά σιγά θα γίνει αυτό. δεν γίνεται κατευθείαν να ρίξουν τις τιμές κατακόρυφα. δεν το έχουμε δει και πουθενά να γίνεται αυτό. πάντα ο ανταγωνισμός είναι αργός αλλά σταθερός και ουσιαστικός. η αρχή έγινε με τέτοια είδους 3play. τώρα αναμένουμε και καλυτερα

----------


## techgirl

> σιγά σιγά θα γίνει αυτό. δεν γίνεται κατευθείαν να ρίξουν τις τιμές κατακόρυφα. δεν το έχουμε δει και πουθενά να γίνεται αυτό. πάντα ο ανταγωνισμός είναι αργός αλλά σταθερός και ουσιαστικός. η αρχή έγινε με τέτοια είδους 3play. τώρα αναμένουμε και καλυτερα


αντε να δουμε  :Wink:

----------


## pat122

απεριόριστα κινητά μπορεί να δώσουν και άλλοι αλλά 3play με tv μέσα μόνο 2 πάροχοι μπορούν να δώσουν οπότε θα γίνει σκοτωμός  :Very Happy: .
εγώ το θετικό που βλέπω είναι ότι μπορείς να σπάσεις το full pack και να πάρεις τα κανάλια που θέλεις. σίγουρα όμως θα ήθελα να γίνεται περισσότερο κομμάτια.

----------


## gkamared

> απεριόριστα κινητά μπορεί να δώσουν και άλλοι αλλά 3play με tv μέσα μόνο 2 πάροχοι μπορούν να δώσουν οπότε θα γίνει σκοτωμός .
> εγώ το θετικό που βλέπω είναι ότι μπορείς να σπάσεις το full pack και να πάρεις τα κανάλια που θέλεις. σίγουρα όμως θα ήθελα να γίνεται περισσότερο κομμάτια.


πόσο περισσότερα κομμάτια :Exclamation:  :Question:

----------


## pat122

καλά, μια χαρά είναι τώρα που μπορείς να έχεις novasport1 & novacinema1 αλλά θα ήθελα και να μπορούσα να πρόσθετα και το novasport2 να βλέπω περισσότερη μπάλα

----------


## gkamared

> καλά, μια χαρά είναι τώρα που μπορείς να έχεις novasport1 & novacinema1 αλλά θα ήθελα και να μπορούσα να πρόσθετα και το novasport2 να βλέπω περισσότερη μπάλα


αν πάρεις το nova3playfull όπως και εγώ *εάν πάει με το μήνα* τότε θα μπορείς;

----------


## Mikelamar

Κάποιος μου είπε οτι η Nova άφησε και το Αγγλικό Πρωτάθλημα και το πήρε ο ΟΤΕ, ισχύει;

----------


## sexrazat

> Κάποιος μου είπε οτι η Nova άφησε και το Αγγλικό Πρωτάθλημα και το πήρε ο ΟΤΕ, ισχύει;


Ισχύει.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...ία-2013-2016

----------


## aenaos15

Ειπα κι εγω που χαθηκες....

----------


## Mikelamar

Υπέροχα! Δε τη βλέπω καλα τη Nova!

----------


## gkamared

Εχώ ακούσει και μακάρι να γίνει οτι η nova παρεί το μπασκετ

----------


## libero1899

Μπορείς φίλε να βάλεις με 10€ επιπλέον όλα τα NOVASPORTS που είναι 7 κανάλια (2 πακέτα τσιγάρα) αξίζει νομίζω να εδώ θα το δεις http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208

----------


## sdikr

> Μπορείς φίλε να βάλεις με 10€ επιπλέον όλα τα NOVASPORTS που είναι 7 κανάλια (2 πακέτα τσιγάρα) αξίζει νομίζω να εδώ θα το δεις http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208


που τα είδατε τα 10 ευρώ;
μήπως είναι 25;

----------


## libero1899

sdikr είπα 10€ παραπάνω όχι 10€!! 15€ είναι για novasports1 κλπ και με 25€ όλα τα novasprorts

----------


## sdikr

> sdikr είπα 10€ παραπάνω όχι 10€!! 15€ είναι για novasports1 κλπ και με 25€ όλα τα novasprorts


Για δες λίγο την τιμή,  είναι +25 για όλα τα supersport,  δεν είναι  10

----------


## libero1899

Είναι +25 αν ΔΕΝ έχεις NOVASPORT1 εάν έχεις είναι +10 (ΔΗΛΑΔΗ 15 ΑΝΤΙ ΓΙΑ 25) Μην μπερδεύεσαι....για να στο πω ακόμα πιο απλά NOVASPORT1 ME 15 ΟΛΑ ΤΑ NOVASPORTS ME 25 ΑΡΑ ΔΙΑΦΟΡΑ 10€

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Μπορείς φίλε να βάλεις με 10€ επιπλέον όλα τα NOVASPORTS που είναι 7 κανάλια (2 πακέτα τσιγάρα) αξίζει νομίζω να εδώ θα το δεις http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208


Μπορείς να μας πεις σε ποιον φίλο απευθύνεται η απάντηση;

----------


## costas11145

> Μπορείς φίλε να βάλεις με 10€ επιπλέον όλα τα NOVASPORTS που είναι 7 κανάλια (2 πακέτα τσιγάρα) αξίζει νομίζω να εδώ θα το δεις http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208


Ναι. Και λογικά στον επόμενο γύρο θα πέσει κι άλλο η τιμή....

----------


## gkamared

Εγώ θα βάλω το 3playfull+multiview, πάντως εγώ περείμενο και νέο γύρο προσφώρον το πάσχα.

----------


## pet

εμένα μου αρέσει πάντως η δυνατότητα επιλογής του πακέτου στα μέτρα σου, είναι βλακεία να πρεπει να πάρεις με το ζόρι πράγματα που δεν θες.

----------


## sakels

Δεν ειναι και πολυ ευελικτο.. Αμα θες φουλ πακ σε αναγκαζει να φορτωθεις κλησεις εξωτερικου multiview κλησεις σε κινητα...

----------


## pet

μήπως σου βγαίνει πιο φτηνά από την επιμέρους πρόσθεση;

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Δεν ειναι και πολυ ευελικτο.. Αμα θες φουλ πακ σε αναγκαζει να φορτωθεις κλησεις εξωτερικου multiview κλησεις σε κινητα...


Ε όχι και να τα φορτωθείς... τζάμπα στα δίνει

----------


## sdikr

> Ε όχι και να τα φορτωθείς... τζάμπα στα δίνει


Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουμε το τζάμπα και το δωρεάν  ειδικά όταν δίνει κάποιος 70 τον μήνα,  η ερώτηση είναι αν μπορεί πχ να τα έχει φθηνότερα
Δεν θέλω πχ τηλέφωνο και κινητά γιατί να μην μπορώ να το έχω φθηνότερα;

----------


## sakels

> Κάποια στιγμή πρέπει να ξεχωρίσουμε το τζάμπα και το δωρεάν  ειδικά όταν δίνει κάποιος 70 τον μήνα,  η ερώτηση είναι αν μπορεί πχ να τα έχει φθηνότερα
> Δεν θέλω πχ τηλέφωνο και κινητά γιατί να μην μπορώ να το έχω φθηνότερα;


συμφωνω δεν τα θελω αρα δωστο μου στο 69,90!

----------


## pet

εγώ συμφωνώ και είναι αυτό που είπα πιο πάνω ότι μου αρέσει στο πακέτο η επιλογή των επιμέρους, η οποία μάλλον τη βγάλανε για όσου δεν θεν φουλ πακ, στο οποίο δίνουν τα τηλ τύπου δωρο γιαυτο δεν βγαίνουν

----------


## gkamared

Το θέμα είναι ότι οι τιμές είναι κανονικές για το full pack εδώ είναι το ζητήμα

----------


## aenaos15

Μια χαρα τιμες ειναι για αυτους που θελουν ελληνικο ποδοσφαιρο.

----------


## baspax1

Ειμαι κατοχος 2play forthnet δινω γυρω στα 25 ευρω τον μηνα εχω σκοπο να το αναβαθμησω σε 3 play και ηθελα να δω κατι παραπάνω απο τα σχόλια σας... αυτο που βλεπω ομως μου δινει μια εικονα οτι ορισμένοι κανουν κατι σχολια λες και ηταν υπαλληλοι στην forthnet και τους απέλησαν...τι να πω...
ολοι σχεδον λετε οτι ειναι κλεψια και πρασινα αλογα..
εγω δλδ που τα τηλεφωνα ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφερουν.. θελω ΜΟΝΟ ιντερνετ (μια χαρα ειναι μεχρι στιγμης) κα θελω το start pack μονο και μονο για τα ντοκιμαντέρ και κανα motors tv που εχει ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ για το ποδοσφαιρο...
ειναι τόσο κλεψια και απάτη? και ολα αυτα με 5 ευρω επιπλέον απο το προηγουμενο πακετο?
εσεις που λετε οτι ειναι τοοοσο ακριβο και συγκρινετε τον ΚΛΕΦΤΗ ΟΤΕ πειτε αν εχει την ιδια τιμη.. και μην μου πειτε για connex tv γιατι μονο τηλεφωνο και συνδεση αν βαλω παει πολυ ποιο ακριβα σε σχεση με forthnet...
περιμένω απαντησεις ....

----------


## nickvog

Παιδιά, ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ και προκαταβολικά ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για το σχεδόν άσχετο της ερώτησής μου.

Είμαι και γω ένας από τους κατόχους του full πακέτου στη NOVA (αν και με τούτα και με κείνα με βλέπω να αποχωρώ με τη λήξη του έτους μου).

Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ...

Εχω φάει κυριολεκτικά το διαδίκτυο και απάντηση δεν έχω βρει... οι οι ειδοποιήσεις πληρωμής της NOVA με τις καρφιτσωμένες αποδείξεις πχ. του ταχυδρομείου... εμπίπτουν ή όχι στις αποδείξεις που μειώνουν το αφορολόγητο της Εφορίας ?????  :Sad: 

Ένα εκατομμύριο συγνώμη για το ενδεχόμενο άσχετο της ερώτησής μου ανάμεσά μας... αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα που να ποστάρω ώστε να το δει κάποιος και εδώ ξέρω πολύ καλά τους δεσμούς αφοσίωσης του forum, κοντά 10 χρόνια τώρα που είμαι μέλος, οπότε αν κάποιος/α ξέρει 100% τί ισχύει ας μου απαντήσει με ένα μικρό, έστω μονολεκτικό, post. Έχω πελαγώσει λες και έχει πέσει omerta για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (οι κύριοι φυσικά της forthnet σκίζονται ότι δεν μετράνε, γι' αυτό και ΔΕΝ εκδίδουν κανονικές αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών).

Nα στε καλά  :Smile:

----------


## aenaos15

Εφ'οσον ειναι  ξεχωριστη αποδειξη πληρωμης απο το τηλεφωνο , τοτε πρεπει  να περναει κανονικοτατα.

----------


## PerseasG

Δυστυχώς δεν μετράνε,μόνο τα εταιρικά πακέτα σταθερής τηλεφωνίας μπορείς να τα περάσεις ως έξοδα εταιρίας και πάλι όμως σε επικοινωνία με την αρμόδια ΔΟΥ θα μπορείς να δεις εάν εκπίπτει στην εφορία και ΠΑΛΙ εξαρτάται από την φύση της εταιρίας (Α.Ε. κτλπ)

- - - Updated - - -




> Εφ'οσον ειναι  ξεχωριστη αποδειξη πληρωμης απο το τηλεφωνο , τοτε πρεπει  να περναει κανονικοτατα.


Πρέπει να το αιτιολογήσεις το έξοδο στην εφορία , δεν περνάει με τίποτα. Δυστυχώς και γιατί η NOVA ανήκει στο πεδίο ψυχαγωγία , κάτι που δεν εντάσσεται στις κατηγορίες της Εφορίας.

----------


## amnisia

> Παιδιά, ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑ και προκαταβολικά ΣΥΓΝΩΜΗ για το σχεδόν άσχετο της ερώτησής μου.
> 
> Είμαι και γω ένας από τους κατόχους του full πακέτου στη NOVA (αν και με τούτα και με κείνα με βλέπω να αποχωρώ με τη λήξη του έτους μου).
> 
> Η ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ...
> 
> Εχω φάει κυριολεκτικά το διαδίκτυο και απάντηση δεν έχω βρει... οι οι ειδοποιήσεις πληρωμής της NOVA με τις καρφιτσωμένες αποδείξεις πχ. του ταχυδρομείου... εμπίπτουν ή όχι στις αποδείξεις που μειώνουν το αφορολόγητο της Εφορίας ????? 
> 
> Ένα εκατομμύριο συγνώμη για το ενδεχόμενο άσχετο της ερώτησής μου ανάμεσά μας... αλλά ειλικρινά δεν ήξερα που να ποστάρω ώστε να το δει κάποιος και εδώ ξέρω πολύ καλά τους δεσμούς αφοσίωσης του forum, κοντά 10 χρόνια τώρα που είμαι μέλος, οπότε αν κάποιος/α ξέρει 100% τί ισχύει ας μου απαντήσει με ένα μικρό, έστω μονολεκτικό, post. Έχω πελαγώσει λες και έχει πέσει omerta για το συγκεκριμένο θέμα (οι κύριοι φυσικά της forthnet σκίζονται ότι δεν μετράνε, γι' αυτό και ΔΕΝ εκδίδουν κανονικές αποδείξεις παροχής υπηρεσιών).
> ...


Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών για να είσαι σίγουρος... 

Γραφεία Επικοινωνίας και πληροφόρησης πολιτών (Γ.Ε.Π.ΠΟ.)

ΑΡΙΘΜΟΙ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ:   210-33.75.059, 210-33.75.060, 210-33.75.061

----------


## PerseasG

> Πάρε τηλέφωνο στο Υπουργείο Οικονομικών για να είσαι σίγουρος... 
> 
> Γραφεία Επικοινωνίας και πληροφόρησης πολιτών (Γ.Ε.Π.ΠΟ.)
> 
> ΑΡΙΘΜΟΙ ΚΛΗΣΗΣ:   210-33.75.059, 210-33.75.060, 210-33.75.061


Ή τον ενημέρωσε και ένας οικονομολόγος καλή ώρα όπως και εγώ.

Έξοδα για ψυχαγωγία δεν εκπίπτουν στην Εφορία :Clap:

----------


## nickvog

1.000 ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ενημέρωση. 

Δυστυχώς βλέπω άλλος ένας αρχοντικός κλάδος να την σκαπουλάρει μέσα από παραθυράκι... (προφανώς, φίλε PerseasG εννοείς τις παροχές ειδικών υπηρεσιών ψυχαγωγίας, όπως NOVA, OTE-TV γιατί, κατά τ' άλλα, οι αποδείξεις από γυμναστήρια, μασάζ, 5χ5, αερολέσχες, θέατρα, καθώς και αγοράς προϊόντων ψυχαγωγίας εμπίπτουν κανονικά).

Sorry και πάλι για το off-topic.

----------


## PerseasG

> 1.000 ευχαριστώ παιδιά για την ενημέρωση. 
> 
> Δυστυχώς βλέπω άλλος ένας αρχοντικός κλάδος να την σκαπουλάρει μέσα από παραθυράκι... (προφανώς, φίλε PerseasG εννοείς τις παροχές ειδικών υπηρεσιών ψυχαγωγίας, όπως NOVA, OTE-TV γιατί, κατά τ' άλλα, οι αποδείξεις από γυμναστήρια, μασάζ, 5χ5, αερολέσχες, θέατρα, καθώς και αγοράς προϊόντων ψυχαγωγίας εμπίπτουν κανονικά).
> 
> Sorry και πάλι για το off-topic.


Kανονικά θα έπρεπε αλλά το Κράτος είναι για κλωτσίδια...λες και δεν ενισχύουμε την αγορά έχοντας τις υπηρεσίες αυτές...

----------


## vonzuchter

Ειμαι συνδρομητης φορθνετ χρονια πολλα απο μεσα δεκαετιας 90. ειμαι και συνδρομητης νοβα περιστασιακα (οποτε εχει δουλεια η συζυγος). τελευταια φορα νοβα ειχα πριν κανα χρονο οποτε και εμεινε χωρις δουλεια το γυναικακι και το εκοψα.... τωρα επειδη ξαναεπιασε δουλεια με 11μηνη συμβαση ειπα να κανω το πακετακι 3Play. παω στο μαγαζακι ρωταω για τα πακετα η κοπελιτσα δεν ηταν και πολυ ενημερωμενη τελικα φτιαχνω το πακετο που θελω στο οποιο ζητησα και multiview το οποιο υποτιθεται με το πακετο που εκανα ηταν 6 μηνες "δωρεαν". Και εκει καπου ξεκινησε το μπερδεμα λογω και μιας μετακομισης που εκανα απο το ισογειο πηγα σε διαμερισμα στον τριτο στην ιδια πολυκατοικια και ισως να μπερδευτηκαν και με αυτο? δε ξερω. Ημουν Βεβαια και πολυ ατυχος θα εξηγησω παρακατω. Μου λεει η κοπελα ειχατε ποτε νοβα? λεω ναι. αρα εχετε εξοπλισμο. λεω ναι. μου λεει επειδη ομως θελετε και το multiview θα πρεπει να παρετε και τον HD αποκωδικοποιητη εκτος απο τον PVR διοτι με τον παλιο αποκωδικοποιητη που εχετε δε μπορειτε να εχετε multiview. Λεω οκ . ΓΙνετε η συναλλαγη και της λεω για τη μετακομιση της εξηγω οτι ειμαι στην ΙΔΙΑ πολυκατοικια αλλα σε αλλο διαμερσισμα και θα χρειαστει να ερθουν τεχνικοι παλι να μου τα φτιαξουν να τρυπανε τειχους κτλπ. Μου λεει "οκ θα ερχοντουσαν ετσι και αλλιως γιατι θα χρειαστει να ριξουν και δευτερο καλωδιο για το Multiview". Μου δινει τους αποκωδικοποιητες και μου λεει το πιατο θα σας το φερουν οι τεχνικοι. Εκει κανω εγω τη βλακεια επειδη ειμαι λαρτζ τυπος και επειδη εχω τεραστια ελλειψη χωρου στο σπιτι μου και λεω δε θελω πιατο γιατι εχω και μου λεει ειναι δωρεαν ειναι μεσα στο πακετο θα σας το φερουν ετσι και αλλιως... Λεω μεσα μου οκ θα το σκοτωσω να βγαλω και κανα φραγκο. παιρνω τους αποκωδικοποιητες και φευγω. Περνανε 9 μερες και ακομα αφαντοι οι τεχνικοι για την εγκατασταση της νοβα. Επειδη ηθελα να δω game of thrones σκεφτηκα να ριξω το καλωδιο απο τη ταρατσα στον τριτο που ειμαι και να βαλω το καλωδιο ετσι προχειρα για να δω νοβα .... Παω ταρατσα και τι να δω. Κεραια δεν υπηρχε. Μου την εκλεψαν και δεν ειχα παρει χαμπαρι αφου ημουν χωρις νοβα 1 χρονο. Αφου εφαγα το ξενερωμα  μετα συνηλθα και λεω ενταξει θα μου φερουν ειπαν πιατο. Παω λοιπον και τηλεφωνω να ρωτησω ποτε σκοπευουν να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι και αρχιζει το παρτυ η κλασσικη αταξια και χαος της εταιρειας. Μου λεει ο τυπος στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων ξερετε μολις σημερα καταχωρηθηκε το αιτημα σας για την υπηρεσια 3play. καταχωρω τωρα και το αιτημα για να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι. (συννεφο το δουλεμα). λεω οκ. περιπου 24 ωρες μετα μου ερχετε μηνυμα στο κινητο οτι καταχωρηθηκε το αιτημα μου και λιγα δευτερολεπτα μετα αλλο μηνυμα να καλεσω την εξυπηρετηση πελατων για να ενεργοποιηθει η υπηρεσια. Μου λεει η κοπελα ανοιξτε τον αποκωδικοποιητη σας γιατι βλεπω ειναι κλειστος. της λεω δεν εχω αποκωδικοποιητη περιμενω υποτιθεται τους τεχνικους. Μου λεει δε βλεπω αιτημα για τεχνικους.....  Της εξηγω οτι υποτιθεται οτι περιμενω τεχνικους οι  οποιοι θα ερχονταν (συμφωνα με τα λεγομενα της κοπελας στο καταστημα) ετσι και αλλιως για το multiview και της υπενθιμιζω οτι δικαιουμαι  και πιατο (γιατι πλεον αρχισα να ανησυχω οτι θα εσκαγαν οι τεχνικοι διχως πιατο). Μου λεει μισο λεπτο. με εχει στην αναμονη κανα 3 λεπτο και μετα μου λεει καταχωρω αιτημα να ερθουν οι τεχνικοι. Να υποθεσω οτι επειδη ειδαν οτι ημουν παλιος συνδρομητης δεν ηθελαν να φερουν πιατο? να εχουν φτασει σε τετοιο απελπιστικο σημειο. δε ξερω ισως. Η ουσια και το ερωτημα μου ειναι ποτε επιτελους θα γινουν σοβαρη εταιρια. ελεος δηλαδη? τετοιο χαος? τετοια ταλαιπωρια στο ν πελατη? δε με ενδιαφερει για τις αλλες εταιρεις γιατι δεν τις ειχα ποτε και δε ξερω τι γινετε. Αλλα ρε παιδι μου μεχρι τωρα 3 φορες που εχω χρειαστει τις υπηρεσιες τους μια οταν εγινα συνδρομητης double play προπερσι που ειχα κανει αιτηση για νοβα και μια φετος με το 3play παλι το ιδιο χαος η ιδια κακοργανωσια η ιδια καθυστερηση στα παντα. Το μονο που εχει αλλαξει  σε σχεση με παλια προς το καλυτερο ειναι η συμπεριφορα των υπαλληλων που ειναι ευγενικοι και γλυκομιλητοι ενω παλαιοτερα αν τους ζορισες αγριευαν. Περα απο αυτο καμια προοδος. Το ιδιο χαος. Να δω ποτε τελικα θα ερθει ο τεχνικος. και εγω και αγωνια αν θα φερει πιατο και αν θα ειναι δωρεαν ολα αυτα γιατι υποτιθεται οτι ειναι δωρεαν αλλα εμπιστοσυνη δε μπορεις να εχεις

----------


## man0lakis

για να γυρίσουμε λίγο στο θέμα, είναι πολύ οικονομική επιλογή  , και κυρίως  σου δίνει την δυνατότητα να κάνεις επιλογή του τι θες να βλέπεις και να έχεις από τηλ, ιντερνετ. διαλέγεις και έχεις αυτό που θες. δεν πληρώνεις ό,τι να' ναι.

----------


## vonzuchter

αυτο που χαλαει οικονομικα τη φαση ειναι το πανακριβο αθλητικο πακετο. δεν εχει πλεον τιποτα και στοιχιζει μονο του οσο ολοκληρο το πακετο του οτεtv. 10 ευρω πιο φτηνο να ηταν θα ηταν πραγματικα φοβερη  η προσφορα. τωρα ειναι απλα μετρια. το μονο ΠΟΛΥ καλο οπως ειπες ειναι οτι ειναι ευελικτο και το φτιαχνεις οπως θες. εγω εβαλα απεριοριστα σταθερα προς ολα τα δικτυα , 24αρι ιντερνετ + σταρτπακ και τα νοβασινεμα και μου βγηκε 50 ευρω το μηνα αν δε κανω λαθος με 6 μηνες δωρεαν multiview.. για τους αλλους 6 μηνες λεει θα ειναι 10 το μηνα το Multiview αρα μου βγαινει 55 ευρω το μηνα το ολο πακετο. Τιμη καλη και ανταγωνιστικη του οτε εν μερη. αν δεν ηταν τοσο ακριβο το αθλητικο πακετο τι να πω... και φυσικα η χαοτικη κατασταση στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων ειναι απλα τραγικη . αλλα εκει θα ταλαιπωρηθεις λιγες μερες στην αρχη μετα συνηθως δε ξαναμπλεκεις μεχρι την επομενη φορα που θα χρειαστει να εχεις παρε δωσε μαζι τους ....

α και να προσθεσω οτι μου εδωσαν και ρουτερ καινουργιο, (ειχαν περασει 4 χρονια απο το τελευταιο συμβολαιο βεβαια... αλλα οπως και να εχει  μου εδωσαν)

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό που έχουν κάνει στο τεχνικό κομμάτι είναι μεγάλη βλακεία και  ταλαιπωρία ότι οι κάρτες δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και σε άλλους αποκωδικοποιητές, για ποίο λόγω το έκαναν αυτό δεν μπορούσα να το καταλάβω. Τι θέλουν να φύγουμε :Exclamation:  :Question: Πες ότι κάποιος θέλει να βάλει στο εξοχικό του nova θα πρέπει να αγοράσει νέα συνδρομή είμαστε σοβαροί αυτά δεν είναι σοβαρές πράγματα ακόμα και οι δικοί τους εργαζόμενοι το λένε. Αυτά γίνονται μονάχα εδώ και ίσως μονάχα στη Forthnet.

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Αυτό που έχουν κάνει στο τεχνικό κομμάτι είναι μεγάλη βλακεία και  ταλαιπωρία ότι οι κάρτες δεν μπορούν να λειτουργήσουν και σε άλλους αποκωδικοποιητές, για ποίο λόγω το έκαναν αυτό δεν μπορούσα να το καταλάβω.


Για να αντιμετωπίσουν την πειρατεία και είναι λογικό, αν και δε μας αρέσει το "πάντρεμα" κάρτας - δέκτη. 



> Αυτά γίνονται μονάχα εδώ και ίσως μονάχα στη Forthnet.


Αυτό γίνεται σε όλα τα μεγάλα ευρωπαϊκά δορυφορικά πακέτα αλλά και στο δικό μας, ΟΤΕ TV.

----------


## gkamared

Για αυτό υπάρχουν και άλλοι τρόποι όπως να ζητάνε κωδικό όταν βάζεις στο ρεύμα το μιχανίμα.To OTE TV δεν είναι και το μεγάλο δορυφορικό  πακέτο. Είναι απλό δορυφορικό  πακέτο όπως η nova.

----------


## nikolas80p

> Ειμαι κατοχος 2play forthnet δινω γυρω στα 25 ευρω τον μηνα εχω σκοπο να το αναβαθμησω σε 3 play και ηθελα να δω κατι παραπάνω απο τα σχόλια σας... αυτο που βλεπω ομως μου δινει μια εικονα οτι ορισμένοι κανουν κατι σχολια λες και ηταν υπαλληλοι στην forthnet και τους απέλησαν...τι να πω...
> ολοι σχεδον λετε οτι ειναι κλεψια και πρασινα αλογα..
> εγω δλδ που τα τηλεφωνα ΔΕΝ με ενδιαφερουν.. θελω ΜΟΝΟ ιντερνετ (μια χαρα ειναι μεχρι στιγμης) κα θελω το start pack μονο και μονο για τα ντοκιμαντέρ και κανα motors tv που εχει ΧΕΣΤΗΚΑ για το ποδοσφαιρο...
> ειναι τόσο κλεψια και απάτη? και ολα αυτα με 5 ευρω επιπλέον απο το προηγουμενο πακετο?
> εσεις που λετε οτι ειναι τοοοσο ακριβο και συγκρινετε τον ΚΛΕΦΤΗ ΟΤΕ πειτε αν εχει την ιδια τιμη.. και μην μου πειτε για connex tv γιατι μονο τηλεφωνο και συνδεση αν βαλω παει πολυ ποιο ακριβα σε σχεση με forthnet...
> περιμένω απαντησεις ....


Συμφωνώ τέντα σε ότι αφορά το connex tv και γενικά τον ΟΤΕ τον οποίο βρίσκω σκανδαλωδώς πανάκριβο (αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τον εγκατέλειψα και από τότε αλλάζω συνεχώς πάροχο). Αν πράγματι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για τη μπάλα, αναβάθμισε τη σύνδεση που ήδη έχεις, μια χαρά είσαι.

----------


## gkamared

> Συμφωνώ τέντα σε ότι αφορά το connex tv και γενικά τον ΟΤΕ τον οποίο βρίσκω σκανδαλωδώς πανάκριβο (αυτός είναι και ο λόγος που τον εγκατέλειψα και από τότε αλλάζω συνεχώς πάροχο). Αν πράγματι δεν ενδιαφέρεσαι για τη μπάλα, αναβάθμισε τη σύνδεση που ήδη έχεις, μια χαρά είσαι.


Πάντως παιδιά ας μην τσακωνομάστε η Forthnet έχει πόλη καλές τιμές στην τηλεφωνία στην τηλεωράσει τα σκάτωσε.

----------


## PerseasG

> Πάντως παιδιά ας μην τσακωνομάστε η Forthnet έχει πόλη καλές τιμές στην τηλεφωνία στην τηλεωράσει τα σκάτωσε.


Προτιμώ την προσφορά της WIND συνδυαστικά με κινητό.Δεν το χτυπάει με τίποτα

----------


## gkamared

> Προτιμώ την προσφορά της WIND συνδυαστικά με κινητό.Δεν το χτυπάει με τίποτα


 Ο κάθε πελάτης ανάλογα με ότι θέλει, εγώ θα τα ήθελα όλα σε έναν παρόχω.

----------


## man0lakis

> Πες ότι κάποιος θέλει να βάλει στο εξοχικό του nova


δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή μαζί;

----------


## vonzuchter

με πηραν τελικα σημερα οι τεχνικοι για τη τοποθετηση του εξοπλισμου και η κοπελα που μιλησαμε δεν ειχε ιδεα για το πιατο που υποτιθεται οτι απο τη τεχνικη υποστηριξη θα ενημερωναν ταχα μου να μου φερουν. καλα κρασια δηλαδη.  οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο. ευτυχως που παρε δωσε μαζι τους εχω μονο καθε λιγα χρονια που αλλαζω το πακετα μου...  Τελικα τη δευτερα θα ερθουν και ολα κομπλε. Οσο για τον οτε ακριβο ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο αλλα το οτεtv τα σπαει απλα. και η τιμη του ειναι σουπερ. στη φορθνετ το ακριβως αντιθετο. τηλεφωνο ιντερνετ πολυ καλη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη και δεν την αλλαζω αλλωστε σε λιγο κλεινω 15 χρονια πελατης με μοναδικο διαλειμα τη περιοδο που ημουν φανταρος.και δεν εχω γενικα σοβαρα παραπονα γενικοτερα τοσα χρονια. Αλλα η νοβα ειναι εξωφρενικα και απαραδεκτα ακριβη και ισως φετος ειναι η τελευταια φορα που τη βαζω.

----------


## gkamared

> με πηραν τελικα σημερα οι τεχνικοι για τη τοποθετηση του εξοπλισμου και η κοπελα που μιλησαμε δεν ειχε ιδεα για το πιατο που υποτιθεται οτι απο τη τεχνικη υποστηριξη θα ενημερωναν ταχα μου να μου φερουν. καλα κρασια δηλαδη.  οτι και να πεις ειναι λιγο. ευτυχως που παρε δωσε μαζι τους εχω μονο καθε λιγα χρονια που αλλαζω το πακετα μου...  Τελικα τη δευτερα θα ερθουν και ολα κομπλε. Οσο για τον οτε ακριβο ιντερνετ και τηλεφωνο αλλα το οτεtv τα σπαει απλα. και η τιμη του ειναι σουπερ. στη φορθνετ το ακριβως αντιθετο. τηλεφωνο ιντερνετ πολυ καλη τιμολογιακη πολιτικη και δεν την αλλαζω αλλωστε σε λιγο κλεινω 15 χρονια πελατης με μοναδικο διαλειμα τη περιοδο που ημουν φανταρος.και δεν εχω γενικα σοβαρα παραπονα γενικοτερα τοσα χρονια. Αλλα η νοβα ειναι εξωφρενικα και απαραδεκτα ακριβη και ισως φετος ειναι η τελευταια φορα που τη βαζω.


Κοίτα εάν δεν σε ενδιαφέρει το multivie τότε ναι να πας συμφέρει σαν TV :Exclamation: 


> δεν μπορείς να πάρεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή μαζί;


 ναι αν έχεις εγκατάσταση

----------


## almounia

Παιδιά έχω μια τεχνικής φύσεως απορία (για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ότι μιλάω για παρανομίες και πειρατεία - που δεν τα επικροτώ. Είναι πραγματικά απορία μου που έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της υπηρεσίας.)

Δεν μπορείς με το multiview να δώσεις nova full pack στον γείτονα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αν θες; 
Και δεν θα λειτουργεί πλήρως ανεξάρτητα (ωσάν να είχε αγοράσει ο γείτονας κανονική συνδρομή);
Δεν χάνει η nova έσοδα από μη εξουσιοδοτημένη χρήση του multiview σε γειτονικά σπίτια;;

ΑΘΩΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, δεν ενθαρρύνω παρανομίες. Αν θέλετε απαντήστε μου. Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nikolas80p

> Ο κάθε πελάτης ανάλογα με ότι θέλει, εγώ θα τα ήθελα όλα σε έναν παρόχω.


H αλήθεια είναι πως κι εγώ το ίδιο θέλω και το ψάχνω με την ίδια λογική. Εχω ήδη πολλά στο κεφάλι μου καθημερινά, οπότε δε μπορώ να μπλέκω και με διακόσιους παρόχους ταυτόχρονα, θα το 'χω άγχος.

----------


## nnn

> Παιδιά έχω μια τεχνικής φύσεως απορία (για να μην παρεξηγηθώ ότι μιλάω για παρανομίες και πειρατεία - που δεν τα επικροτώ. Είναι πραγματικά απορία μου που έχει να κάνει με τον τρόπο λειτουργίας της υπηρεσίας.)
> 
> Δεν μπορείς με το multiview να δώσεις nova full pack στον γείτονα ΔΩΡΕΑΝ αν θες; 
> Και δεν θα λειτουργεί πλήρως ανεξάρτητα (ωσάν να είχε αγοράσει ο γείτονας κανονική συνδρομή);
> Δεν χάνει η nova έσοδα από μη εξουσιοδοτημένη χρήση του multiview σε γειτονικά σπίτια;;
> 
> ΑΘΩΑ ΕΡΩΤΗΣΗ, δεν ενθαρρύνω παρανομίες. Αν θέλετε απαντήστε μου. Ευχαριστώ.


Θέλει 2 πιάτα και σύνδεση μεταξύ των 2 δεκτών, αν χωροταξικά σε παίρνει ...

----------


## man0lakis

> ναι αν έχεις εγκατάσταση


ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα χρειαζόσουν εγκατάσταση για να δουλεύει στο εξοχικό; γίνεται κι αλλιώς;

----------


## gkamared

> ούτως ή άλλως δεν θα χρειαζόσουν εγκατάσταση για να δουλεύει στο εξοχικό; γίνεται κι αλλιώς;


 Απλά  παίρνεις τον αποκωδικοποιητή μαζί σου.


> H αλήθεια είναι πως κι εγώ το ίδιο θέλω και το ψάχνω με την ίδια λογική. Εχω ήδη πολλά στο κεφάλι μου καθημερινά, οπότε δε μπορώ να μπλέκω και με διακόσιους παρόχους ταυτόχρονα, θα το 'χω άγχος.


 όλοι αυτό άλλα ακόμα δεν στην Ελληνική αγόρα.

----------


## vonzuchter

εβαλα το Multiview σημερα. φυσικα  το σοου με το χαος ελληνικου δημοσιου που επικρατει στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων συνεχιστηκε και επεσε παλι πολυ γελιο. αναριθμητες συνδεσεις απο τον ενα στον αλλον , 35 λεπτα περιπου προσπαθουσε η κοπελα να μου ενεργοποιησει τη συνδεση, σφαλματα ,ξανα τηλεφωνο , αυτη τη στιγμη δε λειτουργει το Pvr δε μπορω να γραψω να πατησω παυση κτλπ ειπε ο τεχνικος μεχρι αυριο θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα. Ετσι ειναι η φαση με τη φορθνετ γκρουπ. οι πρωτες μερες ειναι χτικιο μετα ομως ολα πανε καλα. Μεχρι του χρονου λοιπον.... με 55 ευρω παντως μulτiview , 24ρι ,ιντερνετ, απεριοριστα σταθερα, και σινεμα πακ ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος. απαραδεκτο και εντελως εκτος πραγματικοτητας οτι τα hd καναλια ειναι με χρεωση

----------


## gkamared

> εβαλα το Multiview σημερα. φυσικα  το σοου με το χαος ελληνικου δημοσιου που επικρατει στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων συνεχιστηκε και επεσε παλι πολυ γελιο. αναριθμητες συνδεσεις απο τον ενα στον αλλον , 35 λεπτα περιπου προσπαθουσε η κοπελα να μου ενεργοποιησει τη συνδεση, σφαλματα ,ξανα τηλεφωνο , αυτη τη στιγμη δε λειτουργει το Pvr δε μπορω να γραψω να πατησω παυση κτλπ ειπε ο τεχνικος μεχρι αυριο θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα. Ετσι ειναι η φαση με τη φορθνετ γκρουπ. οι πρωτες μερες ειναι χτικιο μετα ομως ολα πανε καλα. Μεχρι του χρονου λοιπον.... με 55 ευρω παντως μulτiview , 24ρι ,ιντερνετ, απεριοριστα σταθερα, και σινεμα πακ ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος. απαραδεκτο και εντελως εκτος πραγματικοτητας οτι τα hd καναλια ειναι με χρεωση


Το είχα και εγώ και ήταν χαλασμένο ο αποδικοίητης να σου στήλουν τεχνικό αμέσα.

----------


## sexrazat

offtopic. Συμπαράσταση στον Μανωλάκη δίπλα που έκανε αίτηση για να βλέπει την ΑΕΚ στη Nova. Μετά ρώταγε για OTE TV που έχει Β Εθνική. Διαβάζει ότι σκέφτονται και πτώχευση για την ΑΕΚ (Superleague 2) που δεν την δείχνει κανένας προς το παρόν και με κοιτάει με ένα απλανές βλέμμα.

----------


## man0lakis

> εβαλα το Multiview σημερα. φυσικα  το σοου με το χαος ελληνικου δημοσιου που επικρατει στην εξυπηρετηση πελατων συνεχιστηκε και επεσε παλι πολυ γελιο. αναριθμητες συνδεσεις απο τον ενα στον αλλον , 35 λεπτα περιπου προσπαθουσε η κοπελα να μου ενεργοποιησει τη συνδεση, σφαλματα ,ξανα τηλεφωνο , αυτη τη στιγμη δε λειτουργει το Pvr δε μπορω να γραψω να πατησω παυση κτλπ ειπε ο τεχνικος μεχρι αυριο θα εχει λυθει το προβλημα. Ετσι ειναι η φαση με τη φορθνετ γκρουπ. οι πρωτες μερες ειναι χτικιο μετα ομως ολα πανε καλα. Μεχρι του χρονου λοιπον.... με 55 ευρω παντως μulτiview , 24ρι ,ιντερνετ, απεριοριστα σταθερα, και σινεμα πακ ειμαι αρκετα ικανοποιημενος. απαραδεκτο και εντελως εκτος πραγματικοτητας οτι τα hd καναλια ειναι με χρεωση


δίνουν 2 μήνες hd τσάμπα και αν βάλεις όλο το cinema η όλα τα αθλητικά σου δίνει 6 μήνες, μετά πρέπει να πληρώσεις 5ε, η αλήθεια είναι πως άμα μάθεις στο hd μετά δεν μπορείς να δεις τα απλά και το λέω εγώ που όταν το άκουγα αυτό έλεγα: άσε μωρέ μάθανε όλοι τώρα και θένε hd, αλλά είναι όντως έτσι

----------


## gkamared

> δίνουν 2 μήνες hd τσάμπα και αν βάλεις όλο το cinema η όλα τα αθλητικά σου δίνει 6 μήνες, μετά πρέπει να πληρώσεις 5ε, η αλήθεια είναι πως άμα μάθεις στο hd μετά δεν μπορείς να δεις τα απλά και το λέω εγώ που όταν το άκουγα αυτό έλεγα: άσε μωρέ μάθανε όλοι τώρα και θένε hd, αλλά είναι όντως έτσι


 ;Όντως έχει η δικιοισή κάνει ορισμένες χαζομαρές.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Θέλει 2 πιάτα και σύνδεση μεταξύ των 2 δεκτών, αν χωροταξικά σε παίρνει ...


Ενα πιάτο είναι στο Multiview με Quad LNB &  με δυο δέκτες που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους (HD865 & HD831 - θεωρητικά και με δύο HD831).

----------


## baspax1

> Ενα πιάτο είναι στο Multiview με Quad LNB &  με δυο δέκτες που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους (HD865 & HD831 - θεωρητικά και με δύο HD831).


Αναγκαστικά ομως πρεπει να εχεις πακετο multiview ε? δλδ 10 ευρώ επιπλέον στο παγιο. τοσο ακριβώ ειναι ρε γμτ το multiview...

----------


## sakels

> Αναγκαστικά ομως πρεπει να εχεις πακετο multiview ε? δλδ 10 ευρώ επιπλέον στο παγιο. τοσο ακριβώ ειναι ρε γμτ το multiview...


το δινει δωρεαν με παγια εντολη πληρωμης

δεσ λιγο τα νεα πακετα πιο αναλυτικα

----------


## nnn

> Ενα πιάτο είναι στο Multiview με Quad LNB &  με δυο δέκτες που συνδέονται μεταξύ τους (HD865 & HD831 - θεωρητικά και με δύο HD831).


2 έγραψα ?
άλλο σκεφτόμουν...

----------


## baspax1

> 2 έγραψα ?
> άλλο σκεφτόμουν...


Αν παρω δύο δεκτες 831 πρεπει οπωσδήπωτε να δηλώσω multiview? γιατι 10 ευρώ ειναι δεν καταλαβαίνω την παγια εντολη αφου σιγουρα ειναι +10 στο παγιο μου με την επιλογη multiview.

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Εμένα σήμερα μου μιλήσανε για quad-play για ένα πολύ κάλο πρόγραμμα comote της αξία τον 30 και ένα κακό του ΟΤΕ, ένα κάλο συνδυαστικό τον 100euro δεν μπόρει να βγάλει :Question:

----------


## giorg

οι τιμή είναι πιο οικονομική από του ΟΤΕ, τουλάχιστον έτσι είδα στα site τους τσεκάροντας τις τιμές. Έχω δει σωστά ή έχασα κάτι;

----------


## baspax1

> οι τιμή είναι πιο οικονομική από του ΟΤΕ, τουλάχιστον έτσι είδα στα site τους τσεκάροντας τις τιμές. Έχω δει σωστά ή έχασα κάτι;


Και εγω αυτό ειδα... θελεις και 100 ευρώ περιπου για εξοπλισμο και εγκατάσταση.. ενω στην forthent παιρνεις 49 τον hd 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
καλα ποτε δεν ειδα να ειναι φθηνότερος ο οτε σε κάτι.. δεν εκπλήσσομαι κιολας..

----------


## PerseasG

> Και εγω αυτό ειδα... θελεις και 100 ευρώ περιπου για εξοπλισμο και εγκατάσταση.. ενω στην forthent παιρνεις 49 τον hd 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
> καλα ποτε δεν ειδα να ειναι φθηνότερος ο οτε σε κάτι.. δεν εκπλήσσομαι κιολας..


Χρεώνεσαι και εξοπλισμό και τέλος ενεργοποίησης , άρα η διαφορά είναι γύρω στα 20 ευρώ (συνδυαστικό Forthnet+Nova). Eπίσης εάν έχεις OTE τηλέφωνο / ιντερνετ το κόστος είναι στα 55,34 € εάν θέλεις φυσικά να σου κάνει την εγκατάσταση (άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση σου βγαίνει οικονομικότερα ΟΤΕ TV).

Έτσι πληροφοριακά...

https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/basket?...p_v_l_s_g_id=0

----------


## darkmonk

> Και εγω αυτό ειδα... θελεις και 100 ευρώ περιπου για εξοπλισμο και εγκατάσταση.. ενω στην forthent παιρνεις 49 τον hd 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
> καλα ποτε δεν ειδα να ειναι φθηνότερος ο οτε σε κάτι.. δεν εκπλήσσομαι κιολας..


και δεν θα δεις και ποτέ κάτι φθηνότερο γιατί τον εμποδίζουν νόμοι (γνωστό εδώ και πολύ καιρο).

----------


## giorg

> Χρεώνεσαι και εξοπλισμό και τέλος ενεργοποίησης , άρα η διαφορά είναι γύρω στα 20 ευρώ (συνδυαστικό Forthnet+Nova). Eπίσης εάν έχεις OTE τηλέφωνο / ιντερνετ το κόστος είναι στα 55,34 € εάν θέλεις φυσικά να σου κάνει την εγκατάσταση (άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση σου βγαίνει οικονομικότερα ΟΤΕ TV).
> 
> Έτσι πληροφοριακά...
> 
> https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/basket?...p_v_l_s_g_id=0


Ε, δεν έχω σκοπό να την εγκαταστήσω μόνος μου. 
Συνυπολογίζω και τις υπόλοιπες χρεώσεις έχει τη φτηνότερη χρέωση για τηλέφωνα απόλους και τα κινητα με αστική πολύ χαμηλή, δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν είανι προτιμότερο να βάλω απεριόριστα ( 5ε για σταθερα, 10 για κινητα) ή να το αφήσω με χρέωση 0,029 το λεπτό. πρέπει να κάνω υπολογισμούς, βαση λογαριασμων παλιων για να δω.

----------


## PerseasG

> Ε, δεν έχω σκοπό να την εγκαταστήσω μόνος μου. 
> Συνυπολογίζω και τις υπόλοιπες χρεώσεις έχει τη φτηνότερη χρέωση για τηλέφωνα απόλους και τα κινητα με αστική πολύ χαμηλή, δεν έχω αποφασίσει αν είανι προτιμότερο να βάλω απεριόριστα ( 5ε για σταθερα, 10 για κινητα) ή να το αφήσω με χρέωση 0,029 το λεπτό. πρέπει να κάνω υπολογισμούς, βαση λογαριασμων παλιων για να δω.


Αυτό με τα κινητά είναι το μόνο που ζηλεύω στο πακέτο της, πολύ καλή κίνηση!

Για μπάλα κτλπ προτίμησα OTE TV, άλλωστε είμαι και λάτρης του Αγγλικού πρωταθλήματος και από το καλοκαιράκι θα είναι στις οθόνες μας.

Τα ζυγίζεις και βλέπεις τις ανάγκες σου, και NOVA/OTE TV έχουν πλεονεκτήματα / μειονεκτήματα

----------


## baspax1

> Χρεώνεσαι και εξοπλισμό και τέλος ενεργοποίησης , άρα η διαφορά είναι γύρω στα 20 ευρώ (συνδυαστικό Forthnet+Nova). Eπίσης εάν έχεις OTE τηλέφωνο / ιντερνετ τ*ο κόστος είναι στα 55,34 €* εάν θέλεις φυσικά να σου κάνει την εγκατάσταση (άρα σε αυτή την περίπτωση σου βγαίνει οικονομικότερα ΟΤΕ TV).
> 
> Έτσι πληροφοριακά...
> 
> https://www.ote.gr/web/guest/basket?...p_v_l_s_g_id=0


Παναγία μου! για ποια 55 ευρώ? εδω μιλαμε για 29.90 και αυτά με το ζόρι δεν με ενδιαφέρει η μπαλα δεν βλεπω αγωνες. αυτο που ξερω οτι θα πληρωσω επιπλεον μονο ειναι το 50αρικο για τον αποδικοποιητή! και τελος.. θα ερθουν να μου το βάλουν τζαπα.. ενω στον οτε λεω οτι θες να αγορασεις πιατο και θες και κοπο του τεχνικου.. και για κανενα λογο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχει ουτε φθηνοτερο τηλεφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε conxtv... 
τοσα χρονια στον οτε ημουν φτανει..
δοκιμασα να βαλω μονο του το start pack του οτε και μου βγαινει 18 τον μηνα και 15 αμα ειμαι συνδρομητης οτε.. αμα γινω και συνδρομητης οτε θα τρωω και τις καμπανιες απο τις τημες του τηλεφωνου και του ιντερνετ που εχουν και αντε γεια φεβγει 100αρικο το δυμινο δε σφαξανε.

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Κοίτα εάν το βάλεις μαζί με το κινητό κατή που δεν τους ρώτησα είναι μπορώ να  έχω το oteTV μαζί με cosmote  και εάν είχα forthnet3playfull 80euro το καθένα θα άξιζε νομίζω η συνεγκάτασταση
	


- - - Updated - - -




> Και εγω αυτό ειδα... θελεις και 100 ευρώ περιπου για εξοπλισμο και εγκατάσταση.. ενω στην forthent παιρνεις 49 τον hd 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
> καλα ποτε δεν ειδα να ειναι φθηνότερος ο οτε σε κάτι.. δεν εκπλήσσομαι κιολας..


Στους παλιούς είναι δωρεάν

----------


## sdikr

> Παναγία μου! για ποια 55 ευρώ? εδω μιλαμε για 29.90 και αυτά με το ζόρι δεν με ενδιαφέρει η μπαλα δεν βλεπω αγωνες. αυτο που ξερω οτι θα πληρωσω επιπλεον μονο ειναι το 50αρικο για τον αποδικοποιητή! και τελος.. θα ερθουν να μου το βάλουν τζαπα.. ενω στον οτε λεω οτι θες να αγορασεις πιατο και θες και κοπο του τεχνικου.. και για κανενα λογο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχει ουτε φθηνοτερο τηλεφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε conxtv... 
> τοσα χρονια στον οτε ημουν φτανει..
> δοκιμασα να βαλω μονο του το start pack του οτε και μου βγαινει 18 τον μηνα και 15 αμα ειμαι συνδρομητης οτε.. αμα γινω και συνδρομητης οτε θα τρωω και τις καμπανιες απο τις τημες του τηλεφωνου και του ιντερνετ που εχουν και αντε γεια φεβγει 100αρικο το δυμινο δε σφαξανε.


Στον Οτε ξεκινάς απο τα 41.80,  και το family είναι πολύ καλύτερο απο το start pack, + τα hd κάναλια
ο εξοπλισμός είναι δωρεάν,  αν θέλεις εγκατάσταση είναι 50 ευρώ

----------


## gkamared

Είναι ακριβή η σταθερή αφού πλήρωνο 110euro για όλα με 25euro έξτρα το ΟΤΕTV δεν θα με χάλαγε άλλα *μονάχα με συνδυασμό*.

----------


## kwstas mixaletos

> οι τιμή είναι πιο οικονομική από του ΟΤΕ, τουλάχιστον έτσι είδα στα site τους τσεκάροντας τις τιμές. Έχω δει σωστά ή έχασα κάτι;


Όχι, σωστά είδες, και αυτό βλέπω και στα παρακάτω σχόλια... στη 4νετ είναι και δωρεάν η εγκατάσταση...

----------


## Antonis G

στην forthnet παιρνεις 49 τον HD 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
χώρια ότι δεν παιζεται με τον τιμοκαταλογο που εξισωνει κινητα σταθερα με ο,ο22...

----------


## sakels

> στην forthnet παιρνεις 49 τον HD 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
> χώρια ότι δεν παιζεται με τον τιμοκαταλογο που εξισωνει κινητα σταθερα με ο,ο22...


τον 831 με παγια εντολη τον  παιρνεις τζαμπα

----------


## PerseasG

> Παναγία μου! για ποια 55 ευρώ? εδω μιλαμε για 29.90 και αυτά με το ζόρι δεν με ενδιαφέρει η μπαλα δεν βλεπω αγωνες. αυτο που ξερω οτι θα πληρωσω επιπλεον μονο ειναι το 50αρικο για τον αποδικοποιητή! και τελος.. θα ερθουν να μου το βάλουν τζαπα.. ενω στον οτε λεω οτι θες να αγορασεις πιατο και θες και κοπο του τεχνικου.. και για κανενα λογο σε καμια περιπτωση δεν εχει ουτε φθηνοτερο τηλεφωνο ουτε ιντερνετ ουτε conxtv... 
> τοσα χρονια στον οτε ημουν φτανει..
> δοκιμασα να βαλω μονο του το start pack του οτε και μου βγαινει 18 τον μηνα και 15 αμα ειμαι συνδρομητης οτε.. αμα γινω και συνδρομητης οτε θα τρωω και τις καμπανιες απο τις τημες του τηλεφωνου και του ιντερνετ που εχουν και αντε γεια φεβγει 100αρικο το δυμινο δε σφαξανε.


Και Χριστέ μου!!! Κατάλαβες την διαφορά ή όχι? Μάλλον όχι, στην NOVA έχεις να πληρώσεις και τον αποκωδικοποιητή και το τέλος ενεργοποίησης και το πάγιο του πρώτου μήνα. Οπότε την οικονομία με την τόσο διαφορά που στο καλό την διέκρινες???? Κάνε μου σωστά μαθηματικά και πες μου.

----------


## leogia

> Όχι, σωστά είδες, και αυτό βλέπω και στα παρακάτω σχόλια... στη 4νετ είναι και δωρεάν η εγκατάσταση...





> στην forthnet παιρνεις 49 τον HD 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
> χώρια ότι δεν παιζεται με τον τιμοκαταλογο που εξισωνει κινητα σταθερα με ο,ο22...


Χαιρετώ άπαντες!
Διάβάζω χρόνια λύσεις και απόψεις σε αυτό το φόρουμ κυρίως ψάχνοντας στο Γούγλη που όλο με παραπέμπει εδω μέσα. Έχω εμπειρία από forthnet, αλλά δεν ήταν και η καλύτερη. Τεσπά γύρισα στον ΟΤΕ και επιτέλους η γραμμή μου στέριωσε.
Έβαλα κ ΟΤΕTV και με όλα αυτά που χάνει η Nova από τοτε που άνοιξε ο ΟΤΕ κάνω το σταυρό μου. Όμως ρε παιδιά δεν κάνουν και τίποτα εκεί στη forthnet για να το γυρίσουν το κλίμα. Ποιον κοροιδεύουν με αυτό το 29,9 που δεν έχει τίποτα μέσα! ουτε δωρεάν στα αστικά κ υπεραστικά! και από κανάλια ας το αφήσουμε καλύτερα! για να είναι desent το πρόγραμμα κι να μπορείς λίγο να το συγκρίνει με OTETV πρέπει να ξεπεράσεις το 50αρικο! Οπότε ο ΟΤΕ είναι στάνταρ πιο φτηνός.

Και ρε παιδιά, εσείς που γράψατε αυτά:



> Όχι, σωστά είδες, και αυτό βλέπω και στα παρακάτω σχόλια... στη 4νετ είναι και δωρεάν η εγκατάσταση...





> στην forthnet παιρνεις 49 τον HD 831 και δωρεαν εγκατάσταση..
> χώρια ότι δεν παιζεται με τον τιμοκαταλογο που εξισωνει κινητα σταθερα με ο,ο22...


κρυφτείτε και λίγο! κρα κάνει !!!!!

Γράφτηκα γιατί θεωρώ ότι έχω πάρει αρκετά από αυτό το φόρουμ και νομίζω πως ήρθε η ώρα να προσφέρω κι εγώ κάτι!

----------


## aenaos15

Μηπως πρεπει  να κρυφτεις εσυ;

----------


## gkamared

Σαν συνδυασμό πρέπει να το δούμε παιδιά το nova-sport ποδόσφαιρο δεν θα έχει εκτός από της Ευρωπαϊκές διοργανώσεις δεν έχει, η τηλεφωνεία ή όμως είναι πολύ φθηνή.

----------


## baspax1

> Και Χριστέ μου!!! Κατάλαβες την διαφορά ή όχι? Μάλλον όχι, στην NOVA έχεις να πληρώσεις και τον αποκωδικοποιητή και το τέλος ενεργοποίησης και το πάγιο του πρώτου μήνα. Οπότε την οικονομία με την τόσο διαφορά που στο καλό την διέκρινες???? Κάνε μου σωστά μαθηματικά και πες μου.


Για τον OTE TV Μέσω Δορυφόρου απαιτείται κεραιοσύστημα δορυφορικής λήψης. Η τιμή για εγκατάσταση και κεραιοσύστημα ΟΤΕ είναι €99 <-- ετσι λεει η σελιδα τους
Στον οτε που πηγα μου ειπαν οτι οπωσδήποτε πληρωνω τα 100 ευρώ.. μιας και δεν ειμαι και χρηστης οτε.
δεν εχω 100 να δωσω, μπορει οπως λετε να ειναι καλυτερο το start pack του ote λογο του οτι εχει μπαλα μεσα? δεν βλεπω καν:P
τα ντοκιμαντερ με ενδιαφέρουν που ξερω ακριβως τι καναλια εχει και τι ζητάω..
αλλα και πάλι ετσι οπως το λες οτι τον πρωτο μηνα δεν θα ειναι 30 ευρώ μιας και το ακουω πρωτη φορα. οι επομενοι δεν θα ειναι αρκετα φθηνότεροι απο οτε? μην μου τον υποστηρήζετε ρε παιδια με το που πρωτοβγήκε η adsl στη ροδο ειχα οτε. και ναι ημουν πολυ ευχαρηστημένος αλλα διαπιστωσα οτι καπου μας κλέβει με τις τιμές του.
εβαλα forthet και ησυχασα στο θεμα τιμών και χωρις κανενα προβλημα στη γραμμη.
και για να μπω παλι on topic ποσο ειναι δηλαδη το τελος ενεργοποιησης τον πρωτο μηνα στην forthnet?

----------


## sakels

Ενεργοποιηθηκε κανεις;

Το 3d τι παιζει;

----------


## Mikelamar

Πολύ μουφα η "προσφορά" στα 30€/μήνα χωρις τα κανάλια για τις ταινίες και τη μπαλιτσα.
Τι να την κανεις τη μόδα, τα παιδικά κ τα ελεύθερα. Μονο τα ντοκυμαντέρ αξίζουν και αυτα λίγο, γιατι έχουμε τρελαθεί στην επανάληψη. Οχι άλλους εξωγήινους της αρχαιότητας και καρχαρίες! Οχι άλλες επαναλήψεις!
Για να τα πάρεις όλα θες 80€/μήνα
Για να βλέπεις τι...;
Είχα film net - nova πάνω απο 10 χρόνια και καταντήσαμε να πληρώνουμε 63€/μήνα για να βλέπουμε 2 αγώνες το ΣΚ και καμία ταινία τις Κυριακές. Μόλις τους είπα οτι το κόβω μου είπαν οτι το κατεβάζουν στα 40€...
Το είχε παρεξηγησει το θέμα η Νοβα και δε της βγήκε σε καλο.
Πριν απο δυο χρόνια το έκοψε κι ενας φίλος και ουτε ρώτησαν το λόγο. Τώρα σου κανουν προσφορές και αντιπροσφορες.
Λυπάμαι μονο τα παιδια που θα μείνουν ανεργα γιατι ειναι κοινό μυστικό οτι βαράει κανόνι οσονουπω, αλλα δυστυχώς δε μας περισσεύουν. 
Να κοιτάξουν να γίνουν πιο ανταγωνιστικοί.

----------


## gkamared

καποίους τους νοιάζει το θέμα είναι να μην υπαρχεί μωνοπολείο και να έχουν ποίο γρηγωρά αντανακλαστίκα 30euro είναι καλή  άλλα αυτό το start pack πολύ χάλια πακετό.

----------


## almounia

> Θέλει 2 πιάτα και σύνδεση μεταξύ των 2 δεκτών, αν χωροταξικά σε παίρνει ...


multiview:

OK, θέλει ένα πιάτο με quad lnb και
α) ξεχωριστό κατεβασμένο καλώδιο από την κεραία στον κάθε δέκτη
β) σύνδεση δεκτών μεταξύ τους.


Για το α) αναγκαστικά κατεβάζεις καλώδιο.
Για το β) μπορεί να γίνει μέσω homeplug/ πριζών ρεύματος???

----------


## algedan

> Σαν συνδυασμό πρέπει να το δούμε παιδιά το nova-sport ποδόσφαιρο δεν θα έχει εκτός από της Ευρωπαϊκές διοργανώσεις δεν έχει, η τηλεφωνεία ή όμως είναι πολύ φθηνή.



να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν στο πακέτο των 29.90 βάλεις ότι θέλεις και το HD μόνιμα τότε δεν θα έχει και τα NovasportsHD1 , NovasportsHD2 και το NovacinemaHD και όλα τα  HD;  Τότε με 34,89Ε έχεις και ποδόσφαιρο και ταινίες; ή μόνο αν βάλεις συνδυασμό με όλα τα Νόβασπορτς ή Νόβασινεμα; 
Συγγνώμη αν επαναλαμβάνω κάτι αλλά αν έχει ειπωθεί δεν το πρόσεξα πιο μπροστά.

----------


## gkamared

> να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν στο πακέτο των 29.90 βάλεις ότι θέλεις και το HD μόνιμα τότε δεν θα έχει και τα NovasportsHD1 , NovasportsHD2 και το NovacinemaHD και όλα τα  HD;  Τότε με 34,89Ε έχεις και ποδόσφαιρο και ταινίες; ή μόνο αν βάλεις συνδυασμό με όλα τα Νόβασπορτς ή Νόβασινεμα; 
> Συγγνώμη αν επαναλαμβάνω κάτι αλλά αν έχει ειπωθεί δεν το πρόσεξα πιο μπροστά.


Αυτό δεν το ξερώ άλλα τότε 3play.

----------


## sdikr

> να ρωτήσω κάτι; Αν στο πακέτο των 29.90 βάλεις ότι θέλεις και το HD μόνιμα τότε δεν θα έχει και τα NovasportsHD1 , NovasportsHD2 και το NovacinemaHD και όλα τα  HD;  Τότε με 34,89Ε έχεις και ποδόσφαιρο και ταινίες; ή μόνο αν βάλεις συνδυασμό με όλα τα Νόβασπορτς ή Νόβασινεμα; 
> Συγγνώμη αν επαναλαμβάνω κάτι αλλά αν έχει ειπωθεί δεν το πρόσεξα πιο μπροστά.



Δίνουν μόνο τα HD που έχει το πρόγραμμα σου (national geo, discovery, erthd, κλπ)

----------


## Zer0c00L

τωρα ποσους ΑΕΚτζηδες θα χασει η NOVA που θα διακοψουν την συνδρομη τους καθως η "ατυχη" ΑΕΚ θα παιζει σε αλλη κατηγορια εκτος της Σουπερ Λιγκας?

----------


## manicx

Εγώ έκοψα πάντως ως ΑΕΚτσής. Και μάλιστα πακέτο των 52,20. Στο άκουσμα 'θέλω να διακόψω', με έβαλαν αναμονή για 3 λεπτά (προφανώς για να ρωτήσουν τον υπεύθυνο) και μου ήρθαν με προσφορά στη μισή τιμή! Που εννοείται δεν δέχθηκα καθώς πέρα του ότι δεν υπάρχει λόγος να πληρώνω για να βλέπω μόνο CHL, θεώρησα ότι δεν μπορείς να αρμέγεις και ξαφνικά να ανακαλύπτεις τη 'προσφορά'... Η Nova έχει ρήτρα 20% από ότι ακούγεται στην SL για μη συμμετοχή μιας εκ των AEK, ΠΑΟΚ, ΟΣΦΠ, ΠΑΟ ενώ οι ίδια η Nova σε άρθρα που διάβασα περιμένει χασούρα 20-25% των συνδρομητών από ΑΕΚ + Premier League.

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		Την Basketlegaue ποιος θα την παρει :Question: 

 κοίτα λογικό είναι αυτό που λες και ο ΠΑΟ  είναι επεικηνδυνός.

----------


## giorg

24mb, απεριόριστα σταθερά κ start pack/family pack
4net 34,90
ote 46,70 (51,70 το 2ο εξάμηνο)
υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πακέτο με φθηνότερη τιμή στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί στο site τους χάνομαι λίγο και δεν είμαι σίγουρος , αν είναι το φθηνότερο αυτό που βρήκα.
επίσης γιατί αλλάζει την τιμή στο 6μηνο;
το ψείριασμα μου μέσα, ώρες ώρες ζηλεύω τους τύπους που βάζουν ένα πακέτο και δεν νοιάζονται κι ας τους λες ότι έχεις φθηνότερο.

----------


## Zer0c00L

το τελευταιο σχολιο που ειπε ο συνομιλητης πιο πανω ειναι το πιο σωστο για μενα

----------


## orelink

> 24mb, απεριόριστα σταθερά κ start pack/family pack
> 4net 34,90
> ote 46,70 (51,70 το 2ο εξάμηνο)
> υπάρχει κάποιο αντίστοιχο πακέτο με φθηνότερη τιμή στον ΟΤΕ, γιατί στο site τους χάνομαι λίγο και δεν είμαι σίγουρος , αν είναι το φθηνότερο αυτό που βρήκα.
> επίσης γιατί αλλάζει την τιμή στο 6μηνο;
> το ψείριασμα μου μέσα, ώρες ώρες ζηλεύω τους τύπους που βάζουν ένα πακέτο και δεν νοιάζονται κι ας τους λες ότι έχεις φθηνότερο.


το θεμα ειναι οτι βαζεις στο ιδιο επιπεδο  start pack/family pack.δεν εχουν καμια σχεση  μεταξυ τους .Το βασικο του οτε ειναι μακραν καλυτερο.Η Nova εχει μεινει πισω.Αν δεν ειχε το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα κανενας που να γνωριζει απο δοροφορυκα ,δεν θα εκανε συμβολαιο .Μεχρι στιγμης Η Nova  ψαρευει πελατες.Προσφορα θα ηταν να κατεβαζε τιμες στα αθλητικα .

----------


## gkamared

> το θεμα ειναι οτι βαζεις στο ιδιο επιπεδο  start pack/family pack.δεν εχουν καμια σχεση  μεταξυ τους .Το βασικο του οτε ειναι μακραν καλυτερο.Η Nova εχει μεινει πισω.Αν δεν ειχε το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα κανενας που να γνωριζει απο δοροφορυκα ,δεν θα εκανε συμβολαιο .Μεχρι στιγμης Η Nova  ψαρευει πελατες.Προσφορα θα ηταν να κατεβαζε τιμες στα αθλητικα .


 Σα αυτό θα πω ναι επειδή εχεί τουλαχιστόν τα κανηματογραφικά καναλία άλλα forthnet αλλαζεί καθώς πρην δεν είχε ουτέ 3play αυτό είναι κάλο εγώ νομείζω οτί του χρονού δεν θα υπαρχεί αλλα από αυτό που έχω δει της 2 φώρες σε φιλό μου(μέσω connex) δεν έχει και κατί τρομερό.

----------


## mikroman

> το θεμα ειναι οτι βαζεις στο ιδιο επιπεδο  start pack/family pack.δεν εχουν καμια σχεση  μεταξυ τους .Το βασικο του οτε ειναι μακραν καλυτερο.Η Nova εχει μεινει πισω.Αν δεν ειχε το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα κανενας που να γνωριζει απο δοροφορυκα ,δεν θα εκανε συμβολαιο .Μεχρι στιγμης Η Nova  ψαρευει πελατες.Προσφορα θα ηταν να κατεβαζε τιμες στα αθλητικα .


χμμ, (46,70*6+51,70*6)/12= 49,20
δηλαδή 15ευρώ πάνω από 4νετ. Είναι σύγκριση, πακέτων διαφορετικής τιμής, δεν έχω καημό για το τι εταιρία θα βάλεις, αλλά η 4 νετ φαίνεται πως είναι πιο οικονομική, τώρα αν βάλεις πχ όλα τα νοβασινεμα με το 15αρι που περισεύει, μπορείς να τσεκάρεις και τα κανάλια που θα χεις με το καθένα και να αποφασίσεις, αν βέβαια έχεις ανάγκη κ την τβ, αλλιώς, γνώμη μου είναι μην π[αρασυρθείς και πληρώνεις πράγματα που δεν χρειάζεσαι.

----------


## kwstas mixaletos

> τωρα ποσους ΑΕΚτζηδες θα χασει η NOVA που θα διακοψουν την συνδρομη τους καθως η "ατυχη" ΑΕΚ θα παιζει σε αλλη κατηγορια εκτος της Σουπερ Λιγκας?


Ναι μωρέ, το βρήκαμε τώρα.... φταίνε οι παίκτες, φταίει η Nova, φταίνε οι Γερμανοί....   τους αληθινούς υπευθύνους, τα αρρωστάκια που ξεζουμίσανε την ΑΕΚ τόσα χρόνια, που πατήσανε πάνω της λες και ήταν η κότα με το χρυσό αυγό, πότε θα τους πιάσουμε στο στόμα μας επιτέλους.... (και φαντάσου, ειμαι Αεκτζής).
Δε θα την έκοβα όμως τη Nova γι αυτό το λόγο, εκτός αν ζούσα μόνος σε κανα βουνό και ο μοναδικός λόγος ύπαρξής της ήταν η ΑΕΚ. Το έχω σπίτι το 3play και μέχρι στιγμής είμαι ευχαριστημένος (ιδίως από τη σύνδεση και από το ότι έχει προγράμματα για όλη την οικογένεια, όχι μόνο για μένα). 
Ζητώ συγγνώμη αν στην αρχή έφυγα εκτός θέματος  :Smile: 

- - - Updated - - -




> το τελευταιο σχολιο που ειπε ο συνομιλητης πιο πανω ειναι το πιο σωστο για μενα


Και για μένα. Καμιά φορά λέω "'πόσος χαμένος χρόνος και φαιά ουσία να το ψάχνεις, να το ξαναψάχνεις, να το ξαναματαψάχνεις... να αλλάζεις εταιρείες..."", από την άλλη, αν δεν αποκτήσουμε καταναλωτική συνείδηση και γνώση των δικαιωμάτων μας + ενίσχυση των "σωστών" παρόχων καήκαμε.

----------


## kinezos69

γνωρίζει κανείς σε ποιο πακέτο θα παίζει το καινούργιο κανάλι της NOVA:

http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/News.aspx?a_id=6355

αν δλδ θα υπάρχει και στο START PACK?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Αναφέρει ότι θα είναι στο 3play με τα 29,90€, οπότε θα είναι διαθέσιμο και στο start pack.

----------


## neshtar

αφου λεει "Με το Novalifε, η πρώτη ψηφιακή πλατφόρμα της Ελλάδας εμπλουτίζει ακόμη περισσότερο το περιεχόμενο τόσο της νέας υπηρεσίας Nova 3Play, *αλλά και όλων των υπολοίπων υπηρεσιών της Nova*" λογικα στο startpack θα ειναι, το 3play με startpack το πουλανε

----------


## libero1899

Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσει κανείς;Έχω βάλει εδω και λίγες μέρες forthnet και τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι πολύ φτηνά να βάλω και nova κι έχει αρχίσει να με ψήνει πολύ η ιδέα αλλά φοβάμαι βάζοντας nova μήπως πέσει η ταχύτητα του Internet.Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει αυτό;

----------


## neshtar

καμια σχεση δεν εχει η τηλεφωνια σου και η ταχυτητα του ιντερνετ με το δορυφορικο πιατο της νοβα

----------


## triantel

> Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσει κανείς;Έχω βάλει εδω και λίγες μέρες forthnet και τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι πολύ φτηνά να βάλω και nova κι έχει αρχίσει να με ψήνει πολύ η ιδέα αλλά φοβάμαι βάζοντας nova μήπως πέσει η ταχύτητα του Internet.Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει αυτό;


Καμία μα καμία απολύτως σχέση φίλε μου... Δεν ισχύει.

----------


## gkamared

> Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσει κανείς;Έχω βάλει εδω και λίγες μέρες forthnet και τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι πολύ φτηνά να βάλω και nova κι έχει αρχίσει να με ψήνει πολύ η ιδέα αλλά φοβάμαι βάζοντας nova μήπως πέσει η ταχύτητα του Internet.Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει αυτό;


Βάλε μονάχα 3play μην το βάλεις χωριστά γιατί θα χάσεις λεφτά.

----------


## xatzikiriakos

αξίζει το πρόγραμμα για κλήσεις προς κινητά; βλέπω πως με 10 ευρώ παίρνεις 720 λεπτά για κινητά. υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά;

----------


## gkamared

> αξίζει το πρόγραμμα για κλήσεις προς κινητά; βλέπω πως με 10 ευρώ παίρνεις 720 λεπτά για κινητά. υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά;


Οχί δεν υπάρχει κάποια καλύτερη προσφορά

----------


## leogia

> Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσει κανείς;Έχω βάλει εδω και λίγες μέρες forthnet και τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι πολύ φτηνά να βάλω και nova κι έχει αρχίσει να με ψήνει πολύ η ιδέα αλλά φοβάμαι βάζοντας nova μήπως πέσει η ταχύτητα του Internet.Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει αυτό;


η nova είναι δορυφορική και δεν έχει σχέση με τη γραμμή του Internet σου. To 3play που λέει η εταιρία είναι όρος που χρησιμοποιείται καταχρηστικά για να δικαολογήσει τις υποτιθέμενες προσφορές στις τιμές των πακέτων (λέμε τώρα).

----------


## gkamared

> η nova είναι δορυφορική και δεν έχει σχέση με τη γραμμή του Internet σου. To 3play που λέει η εταιρία είναι όρος που χρησιμοποιείται καταχρηστικά για να δικαολογήσει τις υποτιθέμενες προσφορές στις τιμές των πακέτων (λέμε τώρα).


Εγώ το βλέπω σαν κανονική σειγουρά δεν είναι πρροσφορά, για να ξερούμε τι λέμε. Είναι απλό πακετο. Προσφορορά θα ήταν αν σου ελεγέ 3playnovafull 55euro αλλα δε το λεει.

----------


## FuS

Το καταχρηστικό είναι πως το δηλώνει ως 3-play.

Βέβαια, στην Ελλάδα, είσαι ό,τι δηλώσεις.

----------


## sakels

Δεν ειναι 3play? δλδ τι ειναι; Μαλλον ο καθενας λεει μονο για να λεει.

----------


## libero1899

Ευχαριστώ πολύ neshtar triantel και gkamared :-) Nαι gkamared αυτό θα βάλω που λες κι εσύ το 3play που τα έχει όλα μέσα το πακέτο με τα 29,90 €

- - - Updated - - -

Ωχ τι βλέπω στο NOVA 3PLAY μπορείς vdsl με 10€ επιπλέον το μήνα?Ξέρετε τι παίζει?

----------


## Xouzouris

> Καμία μα καμία απολύτως σχέση φίλε μου... Δεν ισχύει.


Σαφως και δεν ισχυει, αλλα να ξερετε οτι προκειμενου να σε κρατησουν να μη φυγεις μπορει να το ακουσεις κι αυτο.

Όταν ηταν να φυγω απο τη wind τα χριστουγεννα και ειχα παραπονεθει για το γνωστο θεμα μη αποδεσμευσης της γραμμης παρα την απουσια οφειλων εκ μερους μου, βρεθηκε μια τυπισσουλα που μου ειπε οτι δεν φταινε αυτοί αλλα η 4νετ που δεν μπορει να κατασκευασει τους "βρόγχους" και οτι "θα δω" οτι θα εχω προβλημα με το ιντερνετ, δεν θα ειναι σταθερο και δεν θα μπορω να εχω ιντερνετ ενω βλεπω τηλεοραση.

Ρωτησα για να σιγουρευτω οτι ακουσα καλα "δηλαδη θελετε να μου πειτε οτι η *δορυφορικη* τηλεοραση θα επηρεαζει την γραμμη του τηλεφωνου μεσω της οποιας περνα το adsl";

*"ΝΑΙ, ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ"*

Ξαναδινω ευκαιρια κωλοτούμπας: "κυρια μου, η τηλεοραση δεν ερχεται μεσω ιντερνετ οπως παλαιοτερα με την ΟΝ ή με το connx-tv, απο τον δορυφορο έρχεται, τι να επηρεάζει"

"Επηρεάζει και θα δειτε οτι οταν αναβετε την τηλεοραση δεν θα εχετε ιντερνετ".

Της ειπα οτι λεει αστειοτητες, οτι η δορυφορικη εχει τοση σχεση με το τηλεφωνο οση η χυτρα ταχυτητος με την μηχανότρατα και ζητησα να μιλησω με τον προϊσταμενο της.  Μου το εκλεισε.


Τελικά, οχι μονο παιζει το ιντερνετ με την τηλεοραση, αλλα κερδισα και περιπου 2 Mbps ταχύτητα. :ROFL:

----------


## libero1899

Έκατσα και υπολόγισα λίγο το τι πληρώνουμε με το 3play της nova και με το 3play του οτέ αυτό που βλέπω είναι οτι υπάρζει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στις τιμές.....αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι αν πάρουμε 2 αντίστοιχα πακέτα στη μία εταιρία και στην άλλη είναι :NOVA: (29.90€ Χ 6 μήνες + 34,90€ χ 6 μήνες = 388,80€ το χρόνο) και στον ΟΤΕ :Sad: 51.70€ Χ 6 μήνες + 56,7€ χ 6 μήνες = 650,40€) Μιλάμε για μία διαφορά 262€ / χρόνο + ότι έχει αστικές κλήσεις στα κινητά βέβαια από την άλλη ο ΟΤΕ έχει δωρεάν αστικές κλήσεις ενώ στη Forthnet τις πληρώνεις επίσης ο ΟΤΕ έχει περισσότερα πρωταθλήματα από τη nova καθώς επίσης αυτό που εγώ γουστάρω είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ένα κανάλι που παίζει συνέχεια ελληνικές ταινίες....

----------


## sdikr

> Έκατσα και υπολόγισα λίγο το τι πληρώνουμε με το 3play της nova και με το 3play του οτέ αυτό που βλέπω είναι οτι υπάρζει πολύ μεγάλη διαφορά στις τιμές.....αυτό που βλέπω είναι ότι αν πάρουμε 2 αντίστοιχα πακέτα στη μία εταιρία και στην άλλη είναι :NOVA: (29.90€ Χ 6 μήνες + 34,90€ χ 6 μήνες = 388,80€ το χρόνο) και στον ΟΤΕ51.70€ Χ 6 μήνες + 56,7€ χ 6 μήνες = 650,40€) Μιλάμε για μία διαφορά 262€ / χρόνο + ότι έχει αστικές κλήσεις στα κινητά βέβαια από την άλλη ο ΟΤΕ έχει δωρεάν αστικές κλήσεις ενώ στη Forthnet τις πληρώνεις επίσης ο ΟΤΕ έχει περισσότερα πρωταθλήματα από τη nova καθώς επίσης αυτό που εγώ γουστάρω είναι ότι ο ΟΤΕ έχει ένα κανάλι που παίζει συνέχεια ελληνικές ταινίες....


Δεν μπορείς να συγκρίνεις το start pack με το family,  ακόμα μην ξεχνάς τα hd τα απεριόριστα σε σταθερά και την τιμή κινητών στα 0,05.
Βάλε φουλ 3play  σε σύγκριση με το φουλ πακέτο του ΟΤΕ και κάτι κάνουμε

----------


## libero1899

Ναι για τα απεριόριστα σταθερά έχεις δίκιο το έγραψα κι εγώ τα κινητά όμως δεν έχουν 0,05 έχουν 0,029  η τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει εδώ εκτός κι αν έχει καμιά παγίδα....hd δεν τα έβαλα γιατί λέει εδώ ότι και η nova τα έχει δωρεάν εάν πληρώνεις με πάγια εντολή

----------


## sdikr

> Ναι για τα απεριόριστα σταθερά έχεις δίκιο το έγραψα κι εγώ τα κινητά όμως δεν έχουν 0,05 έχουν 0,029  η τουλάχιστον έτσι λέει εδώ εκτός κι αν έχει καμιά παγίδα....hd δεν τα έβαλα γιατί λέει εδώ ότι και η nova τα έχει δωρεάν εάν πληρώνεις με πάγια εντολή


για την τιμή στον ΟΤΕ μιλάω,  που τα είχε 0,05  εδώ και πολύ καιρό,  τα hd δεν είναι δωρεάν,  είναι για κάποιους μήνες

----------


## libero1899

Α για τον ΟΤΕ λες?Sorry εγώ κατάλαβα λάθος...τα hd λέει δωρεάν για 12 μήνες οπότε είναι για όλο το χρόνο δεν είναι για κάποιους μήνες...επειδή εγώ δεν έχω ούτε nova ούτε ote tv δεν ξέρω εάν έχουν τα ίδια hd η ποιος έχει καλύτερα απλά είδα ότι τα έχουν και οι 2 δωρεάν γι αυτό δεν τα έβαλα στη σύγκριση (by the way βλέπω έχεις 49.306 μηνύμτα και είσαι από το 2003???? ωραίος!)

----------


## gkamared

> Ευχαριστώ πολύ neshtar triantel και gkamared :-) Nαι gkamared αυτό θα βάλω που λες κι εσύ το 3play που τα έχει όλα μέσα το πακέτο με τα 29,90 €
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ωχ τι βλέπω στο NOVA 3PLAY μπορείς vdsl με 10€ επιπλέον το μήνα?Ξέρετε τι παίζει?


Το πακετο με 30euro δεν ειναι το full pack  αυτο το 3play ειναι το start pack το οποιο ειναι το ποιο χαλια πακετο που υπαρχει στην αγορα μην το βαλεις.  Καλο θα ηταν να δεις τα πακετα NOVA 3PLAY και τι αλλο υπαρχει στην αγορα και εγω αυτο θα κανω.Π.χ αν ο ΟΤΕ δινει  65 euro 3play με χρεωσει 40 λεπτα στα κινητα ενω η forth net 75euro με 26 λεπτα/1 λεπτο στα πας  forth net

----------


## FuS

> Δεν ειναι 3play? δλδ τι ειναι; Μαλλον ο καθενας λεει μονο για να λεει.


Προφανώς και δεν είναι 3-play.

Η δορυφορική έχει καμία σχέση με την τηλεφωνική σου γραμμή και το xdsl κύκλωμα;
Το iptv είναι 3-play, όχι το sat.

Το 3-play είναι αυτό

----------


## gkamared

Ο καθενας κανει το ναζει και με τα μεσα που διαθετει.

----------


## triantel

> Σαφως και δεν ισχυει, αλλα να ξερετε οτι προκειμενου να σε κρατησουν να μη φυγεις μπορει να το ακουσεις κι αυτο.
> 
> Όταν ηταν να φυγω απο τη wind τα χριστουγεννα και ειχα παραπονεθει για το γνωστο θεμα μη αποδεσμευσης της γραμμης παρα την απουσια οφειλων εκ μερους μου, βρεθηκε μια τυπισσουλα που μου ειπε οτι δεν φταινε αυτοί αλλα η 4νετ που δεν μπορει να κατασκευασει τους "βρόγχους" και οτι "θα δω" οτι θα εχω προβλημα με το ιντερνετ, δεν θα ειναι σταθερο και δεν θα μπορω να εχω ιντερνετ ενω βλεπω τηλεοραση.
> 
> Ρωτησα για να σιγουρευτω οτι ακουσα καλα "δηλαδη θελετε να μου πειτε οτι η *δορυφορικη* τηλεοραση θα επηρεαζει την γραμμη του τηλεφωνου μεσω της οποιας περνα το adsl";
> 
> *"ΝΑΙ, ΒΕΒΑΙΩΣ ΤΗΝ ΕΠΗΡΕΑΖΕΙ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΤΟ ΔΕΙΤΕ"*
> 
> Ξαναδινω ευκαιρια κωλοτούμπας: "κυρια μου, η τηλεοραση δεν ερχεται μεσω ιντερνετ οπως παλαιοτερα με την ΟΝ ή με το connx-tv, απο τον δορυφορο έρχεται, τι να επηρεάζει"
> ...


Καλά σοβαρά σου είπαν τέτοιο πράγμα; Όχι ότι φταίνε κι αυτές οι κακομοίρες, μάλλον έτσι τις έχουν διατάξει να κάνουν, αλλά αυτό ρε συ το καταλαβαίνει κι ο ανηψιός μου που είναι πέντε χρονών. Επίσης, όλοι έχουμε ένα κάρο γνωστούς που βλέπουν τηλεόραση και σερφάρουν ταυτόχρονα. Εντωμεταξύ αυτοί υποτίθεται βάζουν τις κοπέλες να τα λένε αυτά για να ενισχύσουν την εταιρεία τους, αλλά δεν καταλαβαίνει η Wind ότι έτσι γίνεται ρόμπα; Να πω ότι ήταν για κάτι πιο εξεζητημένο που θέλει ειδικές γνώσεις, οκ, κι εγώ θα έπεφτα στην παγίδα, αλλά όχι κι έτσι!

- - - Updated - - -




> Το πακετο με 30euro δεν ειναι το full pack  αυτο το 3play ειναι το start pack το οποιο ειναι το ποιο χαλια πακετο που υπαρχει στην αγορα μην το βαλεις.  Καλο θα ηταν να δεις τα πακετα NOVA 3PLAY και τι αλλο υπαρχει στην αγορα και εγω αυτο θα κανω.Π.χ αν ο ΟΤΕ δινει  65 euro 3play με χρεωσει 40 λεπτα στα κινητα ενω η forth net 75euro με 26 λεπτα/1 λεπτο στα πας  forth net


Εμένα που δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η μπάλα, από τηλεόραση δλδ θέλω να βλέπω μόνο σήριαλ (Game of thrones, how I met your mother, ΝCIS κτλ), μιλάω πολύ σε σταθερά από το σταθερό μου (γενικά είμαι πολύ στο σπίτι) και θέλω ίντερνετ σε καλή ταχύτητα, με συμφέρει αυτό το 3 play; Εχω ήδη 4νετ σταθερό.

----------


## sakels

> Προφανώς και δεν είναι 3-play.
> 
> Η δορυφορική έχει καμία σχέση με την τηλεφωνική σου γραμμή και το xdsl κύκλωμα;
> Το iptv είναι 3-play, όχι το sat.
> 
> Το 3-play είναι αυτό


Σου παρεχει τρεις υπηρεσιες σε εναν λογαριασμο. αρα 3play. Γιατι το κουραζεις τοσο πολυ το θεμα;

Και καλυτερα που η τβ ειναι απο δορυφορο και ολο το ιντερνετ μενει για το pc.

----------


## FuS

> Σου παρεχει τρεις υπηρεσιες σε εναν λογαριασμο. αρα 3play. Γιατι το κουραζεις τοσο πολυ το θεμα;


Εσύ το κουράζεις  :Wink: 
Σου έδωσα link για να δεις τι είναι το 3-play αλλά συνεχίζεις το ίδιο βιολί.
3-play ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3 υπηρεσίες σε έναν λογαριασμό.
Θα σε παρακαλούσα να διαβάζεις προσεκτικότερα γιατί θα το εκλάβω ως trolling.




> Και καλυτερα που η τβ ειναι απο δορυφορο και ολο το ιντερνετ μενει για το pc.


Άσχετο με αυτό που συζητάμε.
(είδες τι γίνεται όταν δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό επιχείρημα; )

----------


## libero1899

Συγκρίνω με το start pack γιατί αυτά είναι που βλέπει ο πολύς ο κόσμος καμιά ταινιούλα καμιά μπαλίτσα κανα σίριαλ (Game of thrones κλπ) να δώσει κάποιος 262€ παραπάνω το χρόνο γιατί?Για να βλέπει πιο πολλά δορυφορικά?Όπως έχω ξαναπεί ούτε Nova έχω ούτε ΟΤΕ TV αλλά να δίνω 262€ παραπάνω το χρόνο για να βλέπω λίγα παραπάνω κανάλια?Ελπίζω να βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ start pack με τα βασικά κανάλια που ενδιαφέρουν τον πολύ κόσμο όπως έχει η Nova, να τα έχει φτηνά να μπορεί να βλέπει ο πολύς ο κόσμος και όποιος έχει την πολυτέλεια μέσα στην κρίση τα δώσει τα 262€ παραπάνω για να βλέπει πιο πολλά κανάλια ας τα δώσει.

----------


## sdikr

> Συγκρίνω με το start pack γιατί αυτά είναι που βλέπει ο πολύς ο κόσμος καμιά ταινιούλα καμιά μπαλίτσα κανα σίριαλ (Game of thrones κλπ) να δώσει κάποιος 262€ παραπάνω το χρόνο γιατί?Για να βλέπει πιο πολλά δορυφορικά?Όπως έχω ξαναπεί ούτε Nova έχω ούτε ΟΤΕ TV αλλά να δίνω 262€ παραπάνω το χρόνο για να βλέπω λίγα παραπάνω κανάλια?Ελπίζω να βάλει και ο ΟΤΕ start pack με τα βασικά κανάλια που ενδιαφέρουν τον πολύ κόσμο όπως έχει η Nova, να τα έχει φτηνά να μπορεί να βλέπει ο πολύς ο κόσμος και όποιος έχει την πολυτέλεια μέσα στην κρίση τα δώσει τα 262€ παραπάνω για να βλέπει πιο πολλά κανάλια ας τα δώσει.


Το start pack δεν έχει μπάλα και game of thrones,  οπότε;
Ζητήστε μέμο ρε παιδιά

- - - Updated - - -




> Εμένα που δε με ενδιαφέρει καθόλου η μπάλα, από τηλεόραση δλδ θέλω να βλέπω μόνο σήριαλ (Game of thrones, how I met your mother, ΝCIS κτλ), μιλάω πολύ σε σταθερά από το σταθερό μου (γενικά είμαι πολύ στο σπίτι) και θέλω ίντερνετ σε καλή ταχύτητα, με συμφέρει αυτό το 3 play; Εχω ήδη 4νετ σταθερό.


game of thrones,ncis δεν έχει,   How i met έχει το fox  (υπάρχει και στον ΟΤΕ)

----------


## libero1899

Αν έχει games of throne δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω Nova αλλά για να το λες έτσι θα είναι.....αλλά μπάλα έχει έχει το Novasports Highlits είναι το κανάλι που βλέπουμε πάντα όταν αράζουμε σε σπίτια φίλων μου εκεί τα δείχνει όλα και εκπομπές καλές και φάσεις και αγώνες....αυτό που δεν έχει είναι live οι αγώνες της Super League αλλά ούτε και ο οτέ τους έχει....οπότε τι?Να πληρώνω τα μαλιοκέφαλα μου για να βλέπω ιταλικό πρωτάθλημα?Εγώ δεν τα δίνω άλλος μπορεί να έχει και να τα δώσει....

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Αν έχει games of throne δεν ξέρω γιατί δεν έχω Nova αλλά για να το λες έτσι θα είναι.....αλλά μπάλα έχει έχει το Novasports Highlits είναι το κανάλι που βλέπουμε πάντα όταν αράζουμε σε σπίτια φίλων μου εκεί τα δείχνει όλα και εκπομπές καλές και φάσεις και αγώνες....αυτό που δεν έχει είναι live οι αγώνες της Super League αλλά ούτε και ο οτέ τους έχει....οπότε τι?Να πληρώνω τα μαλιοκέφαλα μου για να βλέπω ιταλικό πρωτάθλημα?Εγώ δεν τα δίνω άλλος μπορεί να έχει και να τα δώσει....


Πες μας τι ξέρεις,πες μας τι θέλεις να κάνεις, για να καταλάβουμε.Τα βασικότερα όλων τα αγνοείς και αυτό το λέμε απέλπιδα προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας.

----------


## sakels

> Εσύ το κουράζεις 
> Σου έδωσα link για να δεις τι είναι το 3-play αλλά συνεχίζεις το ίδιο βιολί.
> 3-play ΔΕΝ ΕΙΝΑΙ 3 υπηρεσίες σε έναν λογαριασμό.
> Θα σε παρακαλούσα να διαβάζεις προσεκτικότερα γιατί θα το εκλάβω ως trolling.
> 
> 
> 
> Άσχετο με αυτό που συζητάμε.
> (είδες τι γίνεται όταν δεν υπάρχει πραγματικό επιχείρημα; )


Η εταιρια δινει τρεις υπηρεσιες και το ονομασε 3play. Που σου φαινεται τοσο περιεργο;

Και αν δωσει κινητη θα λεγεται 4play. 

Επισης και η hol-voda το ονομαζει 3play.

----------


## FuS

> Η εταιρια δινει τρεις υπηρεσιες και το ονομασε 3play. Που σου φαινεται τοσο περιεργο;
> 
> Και αν δωσει κινητη θα λεγεται 4play. 
> 
> Επισης και η hol-voda το ονομαζει 3play.


Η εταιρία μπορεί να το ονομάσει όπως θέλει, απλά είναι κατάχρηση του όρου.
Αυτό προσπαθώ να σου εξηγήσω  :Smile: 

O όρος 4-play δεν υπάρχει ακριβώς.
Άλλο το αν λέγεται αυθαίρετα.

Αλήθεια το link το διάβασες;
(θες μήπως άλλα link -πιο αξιόπιστα- πέρα από wiki; )

Επίσης, περα από όλα τα παραπάνω, τότε <με την λογική σου> ο λογαριασμός της δεή είναι επίσης 3-play γιατί πληρώνεις 3 υπηρεσίες, δεή, δήμο και ερτ  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Φιλικά στα λέω και κουβέντα κάνουμε εξάλλου, ελπίζω να μην παρεξηγείσαι  :Smile:

----------


## PerseasG

> Το start pack δεν έχει μπάλα και game of thrones,  οπότε;
> Ζητήστε μέμο ρε παιδιά
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> game of thrones,ncis δεν έχει,   How i met έχει το fox  (υπάρχει και στον ΟΤΕ)


Είδα και τον OTE , που εμάς με το δορυφορικό μας έχει χ*εσμένους, σχετικά με το Game of Thrones.

Ας είναι καλά τα torrent.

----------


## gkamared

Παιδιά θα ήθελα να πω ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει τεχνογνωσία στην Ελλάδα για αυτά τα Προϊόντα ακόμα άρα δεν θα το έχουμε κανονικά 3 play σίγα-σίγα θα έρθει. Η Hol και ΟΤΕ έχουν κάνει την αρχή.

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Παιδιά θα ήθελα να πω ότι στην Ελλάδα δεν υπάρχει τεχνογνωσία στην Ελλάδα για αυτά τα Προϊόντα ακόμα άρα δεν θα το έχουμε κανονικά 3 play σίγα-σίγα θα έρθει. Η Hol και ΟΤΕ έχουν κάνει την αρχή.


Η on ήταν η πρώτη!Έπειτα όλοι οι άλλοι.

----------


## grayden

> Η on ήταν η πρώτη!Έπειτα όλοι οι άλλοι.


H Vivodi δεν έχει κάτι σχετικό με τηλεόραση ή θυμάμαι λάθος;

----------


## vforvendetta85

> H Vivodi δεν έχει κάτι σχετικό με τηλεόραση ή θυμάμαι λάθος;


Ναι,cable tv το ονόμαζε.Τώρα που εξαγοράστηκε από την on δεν ξέρω αν προσφέρεται ακόμα.

----------


## triantel

> Πες μας τι ξέρεις,πες μας τι θέλεις να κάνεις, για να καταλάβουμε.Τα βασικότερα όλων τα αγνοείς και αυτό το λέμε απέλπιδα προσπάθεια επικοινωνίας.


Nτάξει ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν μερικοί που γι αυτό το λόγο γράφτηκαν στα φόρουμς, να ρωτάνε αυτά που δεν ξέρουν σε σας που γνωρίζετε καλύτερα. Κι εγώ ακόμα σερφάρω στη σελίδα της 4νετ για αν καταλάβω αν το Game of Thrones είναι στο βασικό πακέτο ή όχι. Αμα είναι 29 ευρώ και στους έξι μήνες να γίνει 34 είναι μια χαρά τιμή. Για τα κανάλια ρωτάει ο άνθρωπος που με μπερδεύουν και μένα.

- - - Updated - - -




> Το start pack δεν έχει μπάλα και game of thrones,  οπότε;
> Ζητήστε μέμο ρε παιδιά
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Ευχαριστώ sdikr, οπότε πρέπει να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω φαντάζομαι για να βάλω και το κανάλι που έχει αυτά τα δύο. 
> 
> 
> game of thrones,ncis δεν έχει,   How i met έχει το fox  (υπάρχει και στον ΟΤΕ)


Ευχαριστώ sdikr, οπότε πρέπει να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω φαντάζομαι για να βάλω και το κανάλι που έχει αυτά τα δύο.

----------


## sakels

> Nτάξει ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν μερικοί που γι αυτό το λόγο γράφτηκαν στα φόρουμς, να ρωτάνε αυτά που δεν ξέρουν σε σας που γνωρίζετε καλύτερα. Κι εγώ ακόμα σερφάρω στη σελίδα της 4νετ για αν καταλάβω αν το Game of Thrones είναι στο βασικό πακέτο ή όχι. Αμα είναι 29 ευρώ και στους έξι μήνες να γίνει 34 είναι μια χαρά τιμή. Για τα κανάλια ρωτάει ο άνθρωπος που με μπερδεύουν και μένα.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ευχαριστώ sdikr, οπότε πρέπει να πληρώσω κάτι παραπάνω φαντάζομαι για να βάλω και το κανάλι που έχει αυτά τα δύο.


το got το δειχνει το novacinema 1 αρα δεν ειναι στο 29,90

----------


## vforvendetta85

> το got το δειχνει το novacinema 1 αρα δεν ειναι στο 29,90


Κι αν είναι να βάλει το novacinema 1,ας μην τσιγκουνευτεί τα +5 ευρώ για τα υπόλοιπα.

----------


## kostog

μια ερωτηση σε οποιον γνωρίζει : 
το πρωταθλημα ποδοσφαιρου η νοβα μέχρι πότε το έχει ?

----------


## manicx

Και για τη σεζόν 13-14.

----------


## dimos78

μεχρι και το 14-15

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Μήπως μπορείς να με βοηθήσει κανείς;Έχω βάλει εδω και λίγες μέρες forthnet και τώρα συνειδητοποιώ ότι είναι πολύ φτηνά να βάλω και nova κι έχει αρχίσει να με ψήνει πολύ η ιδέα αλλά φοβάμαι βάζοντας nova μήπως πέσει η ταχύτητα του Internet.Ξέρει κανείς αν ισχύει αυτό;


Οχι φυσικά δεν επηρεάζει στο τίποτα η Nova την διασύνδεση σου με τηλεφωνία η internet, αυτά μόνο στον ΟΤΕ...

- - - Updated - - -




> μια ερωτηση σε οποιον γνωρίζει : 
> το πρωταθλημα ποδοσφαιρου η νοβα μέχρι πότε το έχει ?


Εως και το 2015

----------


## PerseasG

> Οχι φυσικά δεν επηρεάζει στο τίποτα η Nova την διασύνδεση σου με τηλεφωνία η internet, αυτά μόνο στον ΟΤΕ...
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Εως και το 2015


Στον ΟΤΕ τι? Μιας και έχω OTE TV και σταθερό τηλέφωνο  ΟΤΕ (μία εκ των δύο γραμμών μου ) δεν παίζει κανένα πρόβλημα.

Να κοιτάξει η NOVA να βάλει καμία μπαλίτσα της προκοπής και να ενημερώσει καλύτερα τους πωλητές της, που έχουν μία μανία κατά του ΟΤΕ.

----------


## xatzikiriakos

ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν τόσα threads, για να συζητάμε τα προβλήματα της κάθε εταιρίας και δόξα τον θεό, έχει πολύ ψωμί σε όλα, δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταλήγουν όλα σε διαμάχη, μεταξύ εταιριών. Εννοώ σε ψευτοκαυγαδάκια, γιατί με την δημιουργική αντιπαράθεση δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, κάθε άλλο που βοηθάει. Απλά όταν μπαίνεις να διαβάσεις ένα thread που λέγεται "Nova 3play: internet, τηλεφωνία και τηλεόραση μόνο με 29,90€/μήνα" περιμένεις να διαβάσεις για τις τιμές του προγράμματος της forthnet και την σύγκρισή τους με τις τιμές των υπολοίπων. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, είμαι και καινούριος, δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω κλίμα.
off topic
δίνουν δώρο 6 μήνες δωρεάν αστικά, αν τα βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα. Τους υπόλοιπους 6 το πληρώνεις 5 ευρώ. Άρα 2,5ε τον μήνα. Το είχαν πριν ή τώρα μπήκε; Εν το μεταξύ θα γελάτε μαζί μου, τα βλέπω και ξαναρωτάω, αλλά επειδή αρκετές φορές άλλα βλέπω κι άλλα ισχύουν, έχω ένα φόβο ότι θα με μουντάρουν, ότι γράφω άλλα αντί άλλων.

----------


## grayden

> Στον ΟΤΕ τι? Μιας και έχω OTE TV και σταθερό τηλέφωνο  ΟΤΕ (μία εκ των δύο γραμμών μου ) δεν παίζει κανένα πρόβλημα.


Φαντάζομαι εννοεί ότι αν έχεις τηλεόραση πάνω στην γραμμή και όχι μέσω δορυφόρου αναγκαστικά θα χάνεις κάποιο bandwidth.

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό με την μπάλα  θα αλλάζει κάθε 3 με 5 χρονία μπου το είπαν και οι 2 εταιρίες ΟΤΕ και nova τωρα αν οι συνδρομητες της forthnet-nova λεμε οτι θελουμε Ελλινηκο Προταθλημα και uefa αυτα θα μας δεινει για να βγαζει κερδος και οχι premiere league και pramara division Εγώ θέλω καλαθοσφαιρηση και ποσοσφαιρο. Δεν ειμαι πλειωψηφεια ομως.

----------


## Antonis G

> ρε παιδιά, υπάρχουν τόσα threads, για να συζητάμε τα προβλήματα της κάθε εταιρίας και δόξα τον θεό, έχει πολύ ψωμί σε όλα, δεν είναι ανάγκη να καταλήγουν όλα σε διαμάχη, μεταξύ εταιριών. Εννοώ σε ψευτοκαυγαδάκια, γιατί με την δημιουργική αντιπαράθεση δεν έχω κανένα πρόβλημα, κάθε άλλο που βοηθάει. Απλά όταν μπαίνεις να διαβάσεις ένα thread που λέγεται "Nova 3play: internet, τηλεφωνία και τηλεόραση μόνο με 29,90€/μήνα" περιμένεις να διαβάσεις για τις τιμές του προγράμματος της forthnet και την σύγκρισή τους με τις τιμές των υπολοίπων. Μπορεί να κάνω και λάθος, είμαι και καινούριος, δεν θέλω να δημιουργήσω κλίμα.
> off topic
> δίνουν δώρο 6 μήνες δωρεάν αστικά, αν τα βάλεις στο πρόγραμμα. Τους υπόλοιπους 6 το πληρώνεις 5 ευρώ. Άρα 2,5ε τον μήνα. Το είχαν πριν ή τώρα μπήκε; Εν το μεταξύ θα γελάτε μαζί μου, τα βλέπω και ξαναρωτάω, αλλά επειδή αρκετές φορές άλλα βλέπω κι άλλα ισχύουν, έχω ένα φόβο ότι θα με μουντάρουν, ότι γράφω άλλα αντί άλλων.


Υποτίθεται έτσι είναι ή θα έπρεπε να είναι απαντώντας στον πρώτο προβληματισμό σου...και εγώ τον είχα στην αρχή...πάντως αν ψαχτείς θα βρεις και πρωτογενή ενημέρωση από τι συμβαίνει και κυκλοφορεί στις νέες τεχνολογίες γενικότερα αλλά μέσα από τον προβληματισμό (και την αντιπαράθεση) των threads κάτι βγαίνει....μή μασας!
Απαντώντας στο δεύτερο...έτσι είναι. Καλως όρισες στο adsl...

----------


## patch

> *Διαζύγιο» ΑΝΤ1 με Nova!*
> 
> 
> «Ανταρσία» από Mega και ΑΝΤ1 στη Nova. Οι εκπρόσωποι των δύο τηλεοπτικών σταθμών πήγαν στη Forthnet και διεκδίκησαν το ποσόν των 675.000 ευρώ έκαστος για την αναμετάδοση του σήματος, επικαλούμενοι πως αυτό είναι το ποσόν που λαμβάνουν από τον ΟΤΕ TV. 
> 
> Η Forthnet απάντησε πως δεν υπάρχουν λεφτά για την αναμετάδοση του σήματος των δύο καναλιών και ήδη λαμβάνουν επί χρόνια αντισταθμιστικά οφέλη, προτείνοντας δύο μήνες επιπλέον παραμονής. Ο ΑΝΤ1 απάντησε πως δεν ενδιαφέρεται και ανακοίνωσε στην εταιρεία την αποχώρησή του από το «μπουκέτο» εντός ενός μήνα. Προφανώς, θα τον ακολουθήσει και το Μακεδονία TV.
> 
> Από τον Ιούνιο η Nova θα εκπέμπει χωρίς τον ΑΝΤ1 στο «μπουκέτο» της, επιστρέφοντας έτσι στα χρόνια της αντιπαράθεσης με την Alpha Digital, όταν είχε όλα τα κανάλια με εξαίρεση τον Alpha. Το Mega δεν έχει ακόμη αποφασίσει, αν και η Forthnet έχει ευεργετήσει το κανάλι. Ο Τηλέτυπος, έχοντας επενδύσει ελάχιστα χρήματα στη Multichoice -όταν οι μέτοχοί του έθεταν εμπόδια για την ανάπτυξη της συνδρομητικής τηλεόρασης-, έλαβε πριν από πέντε χρόνια... 53.870.000 ευρώ για το 12,5% που κατείχε μέσω θυγατρικής στη NetMed. Συνολικά η Forthnet είχε δαπανήσει 490.000.000 ευρώ για την εξαγορά του Ομίλου NetMed και το Mega είχε λάβει το τεράστιο αυτό ποσόν, για να… πετύχει μερικά χρόνια αργότερα να είναι μονίμως ζημιογόνο...
> 
> ...


http://www.satleo.gr/cdn/component/c...a-satleo-ant1-
αν φύγει και το mega να δω πόσους θα κρατήσει μετά + από 1.1.2014 τέλος οι ελεύθερες κάρτες + η super league  έχει ρήτρα με την αποχώρηση της αεκ 
το κακό είναι ότι αν κλείσει θα είμαστε και πάλι με μονοπώλιο

----------


## gkamared

Παει για φουντο η Forthnet τι κανει η εταιρια διαλυει την nova :Question:  Τωρα αυτα δεν γινονται μαλλον τρομακρατια ειναι :Exclamation:  Αυτο που δεν καταλαβαινω ειναι για ποιο λογο ο Αντενα και o mega κανουν αυτη την κηνηση αμα ανοιξη πολεμο με την Digea τελειωσε η forthnet παλι μονωπολιο. θα πρεπει να τα βρει με την Digea. Το θεμα ειναι οτι αν καταρευσει η Forthnet ο ΟΤΕ θα γινει ισχυροτερος καθως θα φυγουν πολοι απο τους εναλακτικους. Ξανα τα ιδια μαλλον του χρονου θα ειμαι ΟΤΕ θελοντας και μη. To θεμα ειναι αυτο το αρθο Επειγεια nova

----------


## giorg

λογικά κάποιο παιχνίδι παίζεται, ή κάναν μια προσπάθεια για μια αρπαχτή και δεν τους έκατσε ή ο οτε προσπαθεί να γύρει την πλάστιγγα λίγο προς το μέρος του μιας και είναι αρκετά πίσω σε συνδρομητές. Αλλά δεν το πολυπιστεύω, να ασχολήθηκε ο οτε να χρησιμοποιήσει τον and1 για κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν είναι και καμιά πλειοψηφία που θα βάλει nova για τον and1, ακόμα και σε περιοχές που βάζουν λόγω σήματος δλδ

----------


## gkamared

> λογικά κάποιο παιχνίδι παίζεται, ή κάναν μια προσπάθεια για μια αρπαχτή και δεν τους έκατσε ή ο οτε προσπαθεί να γύρει την πλάστιγγα λίγο προς το μέρος του μιας και είναι αρκετά πίσω σε συνδρομητές. Αλλά δεν το πολυπιστεύω, να ασχολήθηκε ο οτε να χρησιμοποιήσει τον and1 για κάτι τέτοιο. Δεν είναι και καμιά πλειοψηφία που θα βάλει nova για τον and1, ακόμα και σε περιοχές που βάζουν λόγω σήματος δλδ


Σειγούρα είναι :Exclamation: 

- - - Updated - - -



> Ωχ τι βλέπω στο NOVA 3PLAY μπορείς vdsl με 10€ επιπλέον το μήνα?Ξέρετε τι παίζει?


Οχι δεν ξερω

----------


## vforvendetta85

Ο Αντ1 κάνει,αν ισχύει το δημοσίευμα του "Παρόν",ότι έκανε και στον Οτέ."Εκβιάζει",εκμεταλλευόμενος τον ανταγωνισμό Οτέ-forthnet, για να κερδίσει περισσότερα χρήματα.

----------


## gkamared

> Ο Αντ1 κάνει,αν ισχύει το δημοσίευμα του "Παρόν",ότι έκανε και στον Οτέ."Εκβιάζει",εκμεταλλευόμενος τον ανταγωνισμό Οτέ-forthnet, για να κερδίσει περισσότερα χρήματα.


Να το εκανε η Digea που ειναι ολα τα καναλια να ελεγα ναι ενταξει, θα ηταν λογικο, αλλα τωρα 1 η 2 καναλία. Σαφως και ειναι παιχνηδη με της αδιες. Η forthnet θα πρεπει να παρει ενα μαθημα μετα απο αυτο.

----------


## xatzikiriakos

ότι θα ήταν θέμα το ποιος και αν θα μεταδίδει τον and1, το οποίο θα επηρέαζε την πίτα της δορυφορικής τηλεόρασης δεν το περίμενα.. Προφανώς δεν είναι καθοριστικός παράγοντας, απλά τρικ δημιουργίας εντυπώσεων. ότι τι; έβαλα nova και κοιτάζοντας το πρόγραμμα αποφάσισα να δω and1. οκ, γι 'αυτούς που δεν έχουν σήμα και βάζουν για να το βλέπουν είναι ένας λόγος, αλλά σχόλια τύπου πάει για φούντο είναι υπερβολικά.

----------


## argiriou77

Δεν εκβίασε κανέναν ο ΑΝΤ1.
     Από μόνος του ο ΟΤΕ αποφάσισε να "μοιράσει" (τα εισαγωγικά κολλάνε στο ότι δεν παίρνουν όλοι τα ίδια) 3 εκατομμύρια ευρώ στα ελεύθερα ιδιωτικά κανάλια για να μπορεί να τα εκπέμπει μέσα από το δορυφορικό του μπουκέτο.
     Τόσα λεφτά, για κάτι που τόσα χρόνια η Nova το είχε "δωρεάν" (τα εισαγωγικά κολλάνε στα αντισταθμιστικά οφέλη, κυρίως από την αναμετάδοση του σήματος των σταθμών στους επίγειους αναμεταδότες τους ανά την επικράτεια).
     Η "αγορά" ήταν χτισμένη στη βάση του "δωρεάν". Κι έρχεται ο ΟΤΕ και την αναμοχλεύει προσφέροντας 3 εκατομμύρια στους σταθμούς. Σε σταθμούς που λόγω οικονομικής κρίσης είναι γεμάτοι με τουρκικά σήριαλ. 
     Δύο πράγματα συμβαίνουν. Ή οι μανατζαραίοι του ΟΤΕ είναι εντελώς άσχετοι (ποιος όμως κρατάει μάνατζερς που ξοδεύουν έτσι εύκολα 3 εκατομμύρια :Wink:  ή υπάρχει κάποιος δόλος (αν βλέπουν τα χρήματα αυτά ώς επένδυση που θα φέρει σε βάθος χρόνου τη Nova σε δύσκολη οικονομική θέση).
     Εμάς βέβαια κανονικά δεν πρέπει να μας νοιάζει αφού αυτά τα 3 εκατομμύρια δεν είναι δικά μας, αλλά των Γερμανών που διοικούν και τους ανήκει ο ΟΤΕ. Στο κάτω κάτω δεν τα έδωσαν σε μίζες. Πήγαν στα κανάλια και τους είπαν: "κακώς δίνετε τόσα χρόνια τσάμπα το προϊόν σας. Αυτό το υπέροχο προϊόν κοστίζει 3 εκατομμύρια, ορίστε τα λεφτά σας...". Νόμιμα πράγματα δηλαδή. Δεν μπορεί να το αμφισβητήσει κανείς!

----------


## gkamared

Συγνωμη ρε παιδια τωρα θα το πω την συνδρομιτικη τηλεωρασει την πληρωνεις για να βλεπεις τα ελευθερα καναλια η τα συνδρομιτικα των αντιστηχων εταιριων να δεινω 70euro σε 3play υπηραισιες για να βλεπεις Αντεννα και mega, τοσο βλακες ειναι η ελληνες.

----------


## XARAYGH

Πονανε τα ματια μας OFFTOPIC][/OFFTOPIC]

----------


## manicx

> Συγνωμη ρε παιδια τωρα θα το πω την συνδρομιτικη τηλεωρασει την πληρωνεις για να βλεπεις τα ελευθερα καναλια η τα συνδρομιτικα των αντιστηχων εταιριων να δεινω 70euro σε 3play υπηραισιες για να βλεπεις Αντεννα και mega, τοσο βλακες ειναι η ελληνες.


Η Ελλάδα είναι μια χώρα με φτωχή κάλυψη σε ότι αφορά το τηλεοπτικό σήμα. Σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο και ότι η χώρα μας καλύπτεται από αρκετά βουνά όπως και το ότι ζούμε σε πόλεις εκτρώματα με ανύπαρκτη ρυμοτομία και συντελεστές δόμησης ότι να ναι. Υπάρχουν λοιπόν περιοχές που ΔΕΝ έχουν κάλυψη από επίγεια τηλεόραση ή βλέπουν ελάχιστα επίγεια κανάλια με κακή ποιότητα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η δορυφορική είναι μονόδρομος. Όπως μονόδρομος είναι και για τους Έλληνες που ζουν στο εξωτερικό.

----------


## PerseasG

> Πονανε τα ματια μας OFFTOPIC][/OFFTOPIC]



Μπορεί να έχει δυσλεξία ο άνθρωπος ρε παιδιά.

----------


## gkamared

> Η Ελλάδα είναι μια χώρα με φτωχή κάλυψη σε ότι αφορά το τηλεοπτικό σήμα. Σε αυτό παίζει ρόλο και ότι η χώρα μας καλύπτεται από αρκετά βουνά όπως και το ότι ζούμε σε πόλεις εκτρώματα με ανύπαρκτη ρυμοτομία και συντελεστές δόμησης ότι να ναι. Υπάρχουν λοιπόν περιοχές που ΔΕΝ έχουν κάλυψη από επίγεια τηλεόραση ή βλέπουν ελάχιστα επίγεια κανάλια με κακή ποιότητα. Σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις η δορυφορική είναι μονόδρομος. Όπως μονόδρομος είναι και για τους Έλληνες που ζουν στο εξωτερικό.


Αυτο τι θα πει οτι θα πτοχευσει η Forthnet ελεος ποια κατι ακομα το σημα τωρα γινεται ψηφιακο αυτο θα πει το ποιανει η δεν το ποιανει. Σε οσες περιοχες δεν εχουν ακομα ψηφιακο σημα αυτο αλλαζει. Το σημα ποσο οσο ξερω εχει καλυψει αυτη την στηγμη το 50% της χωρας. Το προβλημα υπαρχει ακομα στα Ελληνικα νησια(ως συνηθως) αλλα για ποσο θα υπαρχει. 


Off Topic


		να έχω δυσλεξία μπορει να το σκεφτικε καποιος

----------


## vforvendetta85

Δεν έχουν μόνο τα νησιά πρόβλημα.Εδώ και 1 χρόνο και λίγους μήνες σταμάτησε το αναλογικό σήμα στα Ακαρνανικά και τα προβλήματα στα ορεινά της Άρτας(μιας και έχω ιδία άποψη) υπάρχουν και πιθανόν,θα παραμείνουν άλυτα.Εδώ και σε μερικές περιοχές της Αττικής υπάρχει πρόβλημα.

----------


## manicx

> Αυτο τι θα πει οτι θα πτοχευσει η Forthnet ελεος ποια κατι ακομα το σημα τωρα γινεται ψηφιακο αυτο θα πει το ποιανει η δεν το ποιανει. Σε οσες περιοχες δεν εχουν ακομα ψηφιακο σημα αυτο αλλαζει. Το σημα ποσο οσο ξερω εχει καλυψει αυτη την στηγμη το 50% της χωρας. Το προβλημα υπαρχει ακομα στα Ελληνικα νησια(ως συνηθως) αλλα για ποσο θα υπαρχει.


Στην Αττική, μεγάλο μέρος όπως πχ στην περιοχή που μένω, δεν έχει επαφή με Υμηττό (είμαστε πλάγια των κεραιών). Ακόμη παίζει με Πάρνηθα. Το κέντρο Πάρνηθας είναι ακόμη ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΟ κι εξυπηρετεί μεγάλο μέρος του λεκανοπεδίου. Όπως λέει και ο φίλος, επειδή έχω κι εγώ καταγωγή από Άρτα στα ορεινά, ούτε αναλογικά (εδώ και χρόνια) ούτε ψηφιακά. Στην Κόνιτσα στο νομό Ιωαννίνων, δεν υπάρχουν ακόμη ψηφιακά ενώ τα αναλογικά είναι χάλια. Το πρόβλημα είναι πολύ μεγαλύτερο από όσο φαντάζεσαι.

----------


## gkamared

Μπορει αλλα δεν νομιζω αυτος ο λογος να ειναι τοσο σπουδαιος παιδια για να βαλεται nova οταν υπαρχει και το ΟΤΕTV απλα αν εισαι forthnet και θες συνδρομιτικη τηλεωρασει βαζεις nova αν ειναι ΟΤΕ θα βαλεις το ΟΤΕTV απλα τα πραγματα

----------


## vforvendetta85

> Μπορει αλλα δεν νομιζω αυτος ο λογος να ειναι τοσο σπουδαιος παιδια για να βαλεται nova οταν υπαρχει και το ΟΤΕTV απλα αν εισαι forthnet και θες συνδρομιτικη τηλεωρασει βαζεις nova αν ειναι ΟΤΕ θα βαλεις το ΟΤΕTV απλα τα πραγματα


Κατ'εμέ αν δεν έχεις fothnet,δεν βάζεις nova κι αν έχεις otetv δεν βάζεις ίντερνετ-σταθερό οτέ.Όλοι οι άλλοι συνδυασμοί,δε συμφέρουν.

----------


## gkamared

> Κατ'εμέ αν δεν έχεις fothnet,δεν βάζεις nova κι αν έχεις otetv δεν βάζεις ίντερνετ-σταθερό οτέ.Όλοι οι άλλοι συνδυασμοί,δε συμφέρουν.


Υπαρχουν άλλοι συνδυασμοί :Question:

----------


## patsis

βασικά βλέπεις τις τιμές και διαλέγεις. η nova βγαίνει αρκετά οικονομικότερη σε συνδιασμό με forthnet ιντερνετ

----------


## Antonis G

> Υπαρχουν άλλοι συνδυασμοί


όπως ανακοινώθηκε από ΟΤΕ....double play kai ΟΤΕΤV Full Pack κάνει 41,80... Είδαν που έβγαλε η nova στα 29.90 και με επιλέον 5 ευρώ έχεις ότι θες…και αντί να δώσουν κάτι καλό από ΟΤΕ μας δίνουν λεει 2 mbps! και 210 λεπτά σταθερά ...με 12€ παραπάνω…! Τα συμπεράσματα και οι επιλογές δικές σου...

----------


## gkamared

Τα παντα ειναι ο σωστος συνδυασμος και εδω θα συμφωνησω με τον patsis το θεμα ειναι να μειωσουν και αλλο της τιμες ,για εμενα μου φαινεται καλο για το full pack στα 41,10 η Forthnet, στα 38,80euro τωρα στα 54euro την nova η στα 28euro μονο το OTEtv η την nova  δεν το βαζω και κατι αλλο τα οτε Cinema απο οσο ξερω ειναι on demand δηλαδη επι πληρωμη, δεν ξερω αν τα εχει δωρεαν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

τωρα που η ΝΟΒΑ χανει απο το πακετο της τους τηλεοπτικους σταθμους ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και MEGA που μαλλον οδευουν για ΟΤΕ μερια...

και αν επαληθευτει η "φημη" για χασιμο του ελληνικου πρωταθληματος superleague που αλλαζει χερια 

τοτε βλεπω χλωμο το μελλον της εταιρειας...εκτος αν αλλαξει τιμες μιας και δεν θα εχει και τιποτα να προσφερει...

----------


## patch

> τωρα που η ΝΟΒΑ χανει απο το πακετο της τους τηλεοπτικους σταθμους ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και MEGA που μαλλον οδευουν για ΟΤΕ μερια...
> 
> και αν επαληθευτει η "φημη" για χασιμο του ελληνικου πρωταθληματος superleague που αλλαζει χερια 
> 
> τοτε βλεπω χλωμο το μελλον της εταιρειας...εκτος αν αλλαξει τιμες μιας και δεν θα εχει και τιποτα να προσφερει...


πολύ απλά δεν την παίρνει και θα πληρώσει τα λεφτά για το σκουπιδοπρόγραμμα των καναλιών

----------


## patsis

καλά, από φήμες άλλο τπτ, από πού κι ως πού να χάσει την superleague αφού έχει συμβόλαιο ακόμα και δεύτερον ο and1 έχει πει ότι δεν αλλάζει κάτι στην τωρινή κατάσταση. εκτός κι αν είναι κάποιος τζογαδόρος του χρηματηστηρίου, δεν μου φαίνεται σωστό να επιλέξεις εταιρία βάση φημολογιών και θεωριών, αντί να επιλέξεις βάση ρεαληστικών στοιχείων, όπως η τιμή.

----------


## PerseasG

> όπως ανακοινώθηκε από ΟΤΕ....double play kai ΟΤΕΤV Full Pack κάνει 41,80... Είδαν που έβγαλε η nova στα 29.90 και με επιλέον 5 ευρώ έχεις ότι θες…και αντί να δώσουν κάτι καλό από ΟΤΕ μας δίνουν λεει 2 mbps! και 210 λεπτά σταθερά ...με 12€ παραπάνω…! Τα συμπεράσματα και οι επιλογές δικές σου...


Τα ίδια χάλια οι υπηρεσίες τους (σε θέμα τιμών πάντα), ο ένας σου δίνει NOVA να βλέπεις Ελληνικό Πρωτάθλημα και με απεριόριστα προς *σταθερά Forthnet* (OYAOOYYYY) και ο άλλος σου δίνει περιορισμένο χρόνο ομιλίας με τιμή *μόνο για 6 μήνες* (double ΟΥΑΟΥΟΥ).

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτο για τον ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και το MEGA οτι σταματουν την συνεργασια τους με την ΝΟΒΑ ανακοινωθηκε σε ιστοσελιδα που ασχολειτε με αυτα τα θεματα

αλλα το διαβασα και εδω

η φημη οτι εχασε το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθινη η ψεμματα θα δουμε με την εναρξη του νεου πρωταθληματος τι θα γινει...

οτι αφορα το κριτηριο επιλογης

για μενα πρωτο λογο εχει η ΤΙΜΗ και μετα οι ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ (τι προσφερει στον πελατη)

----------


## gkamared

ρε παιδια οτι εχει η forthnet 500,000 συνδρομητες  και η nova που εκανε νεο καναλη 400,000 συνδρομητες το ελλινικο προταθλημα το εχει μεχρει το 2016. Αν γινει κατι θα γινει με τηνforthnet   και οχι με την  nova μοναχα το βλεπω ποιο πειθανο να πτοχευσει η forthnet και η nova μαζη παρα η nova μονη τηε. Ελεος ποια εδω μεσα που καπιοι θελουν ακομα το μωνοπολειο του ΟΤΕ.Ειναι πολης κοσμος στην Forthnet παιδια

----------


## sdikr

> ρε παιδια οτι εχει η forthnet 500,000 συνδρομητες η nova εκανε νεο καναλη το ελλινικο προταθλημα το εχει μεχρει το 2016. Αν γινει κατι θα γινει με τηνforthnet   και οχι με την  nova μοναχα το βλεπω ποιο πειθανο να πτοχευσει η forthnet παρα η nova. Ελεος ποια εδω μεσα που καπιοι θελουν ακομα το μωνοπολειο.


Και ποιος είναι αυτο στην τηλεόραση;

----------


## gkamared

> Και ποιος είναι αυτο στην τηλεόραση;


Αυτο δεν το ξερω πλεων υπαρχει ο ανταγωνισμος καιστην συνδρομιτικη τηλεωρασει και αργησαμε αυτο εχει σαν αποτελεσμα να διμιουργουνται προβληματα που η forthnet θα πρεπει να τα λυσει αλλο το ενα αλλο το αλλο.

----------


## manicx

> ρε παιδια οτι εχει η forthnet 500,000 συνδρομητες  και η nova που εκανε νεο καναλη 400,000 συνδρομητες το ελλινικο προταθλημα το εχει μεχρει το 2016. Αν γινει κατι θα γινει με τηνforthnet   και οχι με την  nova μοναχα το βλεπω ποιο πειθανο να πτοχευσει η forthnet και η nova μαζη παρα η nova μονη τηε. Ελεος ποια εδω μεσα που καπιοι θελουν ακομα το μωνοπολειο του ΟΤΕ.Ειναι πολης κοσμος στην Forthnet παιδια


Μέχρι το καλοκαίρι του 2015 το έχει.

----------


## mikroman

γιατί ο οτε έβαλε 2mbps στην προσφορά ρε παιδιά; δεν μπορούσε να βγάλει σε μειωμένη τιμή το πακέτο με το 24αρι; ποιος βάζει 2mbps στις μέρες μας; κι ακόμα κι αν βάζει μόνο σε αυτούς θέλει να απευθυνθεί  η προσφορά;

----------


## gkamared

Μετα κατηγορουμε την forthnet εγω θελω να δω το 2014 τι θα θα γινει με την basketlegue και το ιταλικο προταθλημα γιατη 3 τριετια δεν θα το κρατησει ο ΟΤΕ απλα αντι για 1 φωρεα συνδρομιτικη τηλεωρασεις θα εχουμε 2 *επειτελους*

----------


## Zer0c00L

νομιζω οτι εισαι λιγο λαθος

ο ΟΤΕ εχει το αγγλικο-γερμανικο-ιταλικο-ισπανικο πρωταθλημα

αν θυμαμαι καλα επισης εχει F1 και MotoGP.

δεν ξερω αν εχει κατι απο ελληνικο ποδοσφαιρο η μπασκετ.

----------


## molivos

> νομιζω οτι εισαι λιγο λαθος
> 
> ο ΟΤΕ εχει το αγγλικο-γερμανικο-ιταλικο-ισπανικο πρωταθλημα
> 
> αν θυμαμαι καλα επισης εχει F1 και MotoGP.
> 
> δεν ξερω αν εχει κατι απο ελληνικο ποδοσφαιρο η μπασκετ.


Σαφως και εχει formula 1 και motoGp συν το ελληνικο κυπελο στο ποδοσφαιρο συν Ισπανικο πρωταθλημα Basket αλλα και μη ξεχναμε και το NBA .... Γεγονος ειναι οτι η Νοva εχει οικονομικα προβληματα 
Που την οδηγουν να χανει σιγα - σιγα τουλαχιστον σημαντικα αθλητικα γεγονοτα και πρωταθληματα χωρων που ειναι πολος ελξης... Γεγονος επισης ειναι οτι  επι πολλα χρονια εχωντας το μονοπωλιο, ξεζουμησε τον κοσμακη με συνδρομες πανω απο 60,00 ευρω , οταν στην υπολοιπη Ευρωπη καλυτερα πακετα ειχαν πολυ χαμηλωτερες μηνιαιες συνδρομες... 
Ευτυχως η απληστια και η εκμεταλλευση ...καποια στιγμη πληρωνονται....

----------


## giorg

όλα τα μονοπώλια ξεζουμίζουν τον καταναλωτή για αυτό και όλοι οι λογικοί καταναλωτές έχουν όφελος από τον ανταγωνισμό, περιορίζεται σε περιπτώσεις καρτέλ. Γι'αυτό και όλοι μας, πλην των εταιριών που θέλουν είτε να επιστρέψουν σε καιρούς μονοπωλιακών τιμολογήσεων, είτε να γίνουν μονοπώλια στη θέση του μονοπωλίου, προτιμάμε την ύπαρξη πολλών εταιριών σε κάθε κατηγορία εμπορίου, είτε είναι ιντερνετ, τηλέφωνο ή τβ κλπ. 
Αυτό που θα κοιτάξει βέβαια ο καθένας μας, βραχυπρόθεσμα είναι το κόστος της υπηρεσίας που θέλει να αγοράσει και έτσι θα λειτουργήσει κ η αγορά και θα οδηγήσει σε καλύτερες τιμές.
molivos, 

Off Topic


		μολυβιάτης είσαι;
	
 συμφωνό μαζί σου και προφανώς φαντάζομαι πως το ίδιο πιστεύεις πως ισχύει και για την εποχή μονοπωλίου ΟΤΕ στο ίντερνετ.

----------


## molivos

> όλα τα μονοπώλια ξεζουμίζουν τον καταναλωτή για αυτό και όλοι οι λογικοί καταναλωτές έχουν όφελος από τον ανταγωνισμό, περιορίζεται σε περιπτώσεις καρτέλ. Γι'αυτό και όλοι μας, πλην των εταιριών που θέλουν είτε να επιστρέψουν σε καιρούς μονοπωλιακών τιμολογήσεων, είτε να γίνουν μονοπώλια στη θέση του μονοπωλίου, προτιμάμε την ύπαρξη πολλών εταιριών σε κάθε κατηγορία εμπορίου, είτε είναι ιντερνετ, τηλέφωνο ή τβ κλπ. 
> Αυτό που θα κοιτάξει βέβαια ο καθένας μας, βραχυπρόθεσμα είναι το κόστος της υπηρεσίας που θέλει να αγοράσει και έτσι θα λειτουργήσει κ η αγορά και θα οδηγήσει σε καλύτερες τιμές.
> molivos, 
> 
> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 		μολυβιάτης είσαι;
> 	
>  συμφωνό μαζί σου και προφανώς φαντάζομαι πως το ίδιο πιστεύεις πως ισχύει και για την εποχή μονοπωλίου ΟΤΕ στο ίντερνετ.


Θα συμφωνησω .... Οσο για το  OffTopic : ΝΑΙ ...   :One thumb up:

----------


## AmaZona

Αναφορικά με την ενδεχόμενη αποχώρηση Ant1 & TV Μακεδονία ειλικρινά  δεν νομίζω ότι θα λείψουν κιόλας από όσους έχουν Nova. Με τόσες επιλογές σε κανάλια /εκπομπές ποιος επέλεγε να παρακολουθήσει Τούρκικα & επαναλήψεις που προβάλλει ο Ant1; Η' μήπως TV Μακεδονία με τις επαναλήψεις  από εκπομπές 15ετίας (στην καλύτερη ) καθώς και ταινίες της ίδιας δεκαετίας χωρίς ενδιαφέρον;

----------


## dimos78

οι γιαγιαδες και οι παπουδες που καποτε εβλεπαν λαμψη και καλημερα ζωη να εισαι σιγουρος οτι καθηλωνονται καθε μερα να βλεπουν το εκτρωμα τον σουλεημαν..Δυστηχως αυτη ειναι η καταντια μας...

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Αναφορικά με την ενδεχόμενη αποχώρηση Ant1 & TV Μακεδονία ειλικρινά  δεν νομίζω ότι θα λείψουν κιόλας από όσους έχουν Nova. Με τόσες επιλογές σε κανάλια /εκπομπές ποιος επέλεγε να παρακολουθήσει Τούρκικα & επαναλήψεις που προβάλλει ο Ant1; Η' μήπως TV Μακεδονία με τις επαναλήψεις  από εκπομπές 15ετίας (στην καλύτερη ) καθώς και ταινίες της ίδιας δεκαετίας χωρίς ενδιαφέρον;


δεν ξερω για TV μακεδονια που λες

εγω ξερω για ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και MEGA οτι φευγουν απο την ΝΟΒΑ

και προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει το περιεχομενο τους.

----------


## aenaos15

> δεν ξερω για TV μακεδονια που λες
> 
> εγω ξερω για ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και MEGA οτι φευγουν απο την ΝΟΒΑ
> 
> και προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει το περιεχομενο τους.


Με ποιο τροπο το γνωριζεις αυτο φιλε μου και ποια ημερομηνια θα γινει η φυγη;

----------


## Zer0c00L

το διαβασα σε εφημεριδες αλλα και σε ιστοσελιδες του χωρου (λεπτομερειες φανταζομαι θα τις ανακοινωσουν συντομα) αν το ψαξεις στο google θα το βρεις και εσυ.

οπως ειπα δεν με αφορα καθως δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης τους ουτε βλεπω τα ψηφιακα καναλια (με μερικες εξαιρεσεις) αλλα ειναι κριμα φυσικα να γινει κατι τετοιο καθως καποιες περιοχες τις ελλαδας καλυπτονται μονο μεσω δορυφορου (δεν εχει προχωρησει η ψηφιακη μεταβαση τοσο ωστε να μην εχουν αναγκη την δορυφορικη)

----------


## kostog

θα γινει συντομα απλα δεν ανακοινωνεται για διαφημιστικους λογους και λογους πρεστιζ
οι περιοχες που εχουν προβλημα με το σημα απλα δεν θα εχουν εικονα
η digea ανακοινωσε οτι δεν πετυχε η πληρης καλυψη των αναγκων της ελλαδας ( κοινως πολλοι δεν εβαλαν αποκωδικοποιητη και εκλεισαν την τηλεοραση τους)
αν το συνδυασεις με αποσυνδεσεις απο τους παροχους και χωρις τηλεοραση και χωρις σταθερο ... ειναι πολυ 
και πιστεψε με ειναι πολλοι αυτοι που εκοψαν και τα δυο





> Με ποιο τροπο το γνωριζεις αυτο φιλε μου και ποια ημερομηνια θα γινει η φυγη;

----------


## aenaos15

Το εγραψε 1 εφημεριδα "το παρον" και αναπαραγεται απο τα blogs.Μαλιστα δινει και ημερομηνια φυγης( 1-6-2013 ). Ας περιμενουμε 13 ημερες και θα δουμε....

----------


## vonzuchter

μεγαλη απατη ετσι και φυγουν τα ελευθερα καναλια. εχω μονο νοβα χωρις κεραια κανονικης τηλεορασης. επισης εφυγαν απο το πακετο τα γιουροσπορτ? τι συμβαινει? ελεος δηλαδη...

----------


## aenaos15

> μεγαλη απατη ετσι και φυγουν τα ελευθερα καναλια. εχω μονο νοβα χωρις κεραια κανονικης τηλεορασης. επισης εφυγαν απο το πακετο τα γιουροσπορτ? τι συμβαινει? ελεος δηλαδη...


Και αυτα τα 3 καναλια eurosport που βλεπω τωρα , τι ειναι; Να σοβαρευτουμε λιγο;

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Το εγραψε 1 εφημεριδα "το παρον" και αναπαραγεται απο τα blogs.Μαλιστα δινει και ημερομηνια φυγης( 1-6-2013 ). Ας περιμενουμε 13 ημερες και θα δουμε....


το εγραψε μια εφημεριδα και ιστοσελιδα του χωρου που ασχολειτε με δορυφορικη τηλεοραση

οτι αφορα το ποτε θα συμβει (αν διαβασεις την ειδηση θα δεις οτι αναφερει με την νεα σεζον)

που αυτη δεν ειναι φυσικα ο ιουνιος αλλα απο σεπτεμβριο...

τωρα αν γινει η οχι θα δειξει το προσεχες μελλον...

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> τωρα που η ΝΟΒΑ χανει απο το πακετο της τους τηλεοπτικους σταθμους ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και MEGA που μαλλον οδευουν για ΟΤΕ μερια...
> 
> και αν επαληθευτει η "φημη" για χασιμο του ελληνικου πρωταθληματος superleague που αλλαζει χερια 
> 
> τοτε βλεπω χλωμο το μελλον της εταιρειας...εκτος αν αλλαξει τιμες μιας και δεν θα εχει και τιποτα να προσφερει...





> αυτο για τον ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και το MEGA οτι σταματουν την συνεργασια τους με την ΝΟΒΑ ανακοινωθηκε σε ιστοσελιδα που ασχολειτε με αυτα τα θεματα
> 
> αλλα το διαβασα και εδω
> 
> η φημη οτι εχασε το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αληθινη η ψεμματα θα δουμε με την εναρξη του νεου πρωταθληματος τι θα γινει...
> 
> οτι αφορα το κριτηριο επιλογης
> 
> για μενα πρωτο λογο εχει η ΤΙΜΗ και μετα οι ΥΠΗΡΕΣΙΕΣ (τι προσφερει στον πελατη)





> δεν ξερω για TV μακεδονια που λες
> 
> εγω ξερω για ΑΝΤΕΝΝΑ και MEGA οτι φευγουν απο την ΝΟΒΑ
> 
> και προσωπικα δεν με ενδιαφερει το περιεχομενο τους.





> το εγραψε μια εφημεριδα και ιστοσελιδα του χωρου που ασχολειτε με δορυφορικη τηλεοραση
> 
> οτι αφορα το ποτε θα συμβει (αν διαβασεις την ειδηση θα δεις οτι αναφερει με την νεα σεζον)
> 
> που αυτη δεν ειναι φυσικα ο ιουνιος αλλα απο σεπτεμβριο...
> 
> τωρα αν γινει η οχι θα δειξει το προσεχες μελλον...


Έχεις γράψει σε τουλάχιστον τέσσερα μηνύματά σου περί της φυγής των συγκεκριμένων καναλιών. Αφού δεν πρόκειται για είδηση παρά, τουλάχιστον για την ώρα, για φήμες, δεν καταλαβαίνω πού αποσκοπεί η επανάληψη του ίδιου πράγματος. Εκτός αν γνωρίζεις κάτι εκ των έσω! 
Γράφεις ότι mega και antenna οδεύουν προς ΟΤΕ, ενώ εδώ και καιρό ανήκουν στα κανάλια του πακέτου. Επίσης η nova έχει τα δικαιώματα της superleague μέχρι το 2015...

----------


## gkamared

Αυτά παιδια ειναι  :Clap:  θα εκανε νεες υπηρεσιες η Forthnet αν ηταν να βαρεσει κανονει. Σειγουρα εχουν οικονομικα προβληματα ειναι κατι που το εχουν ολες οι Ελληνηκες επειχηρησεις αλλωστε. Αυτο θα το δουμε κατα αρχας αντε γιατι ποτε πτοχευουν την Hellas On Line, την wind τα εχουμε ξαναδιαβασει απο το παρον αυτα. Η οικονομικη Εκθεση της Forthnet βγαζει Εσοδα 413 εκατομηρια euro και 313 εκατομηρια euro χρεει, ε νομειζω +7% εσοδα καλα ειναι για φετος.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Έχεις γράψει σε τουλάχιστον τέσσερα μηνύματά σου περί της φυγής των συγκεκριμένων καναλιών. Αφού δεν πρόκειται για είδηση παρά, τουλάχιστον για την ώρα, για φήμες, δεν καταλαβαίνω πού αποσκοπεί η επανάληψη του ίδιου πράγματος. Εκτός αν γνωρίζεις κάτι εκ των έσω! 
> Γράφεις ότι mega και antenna οδεύουν προς ΟΤΕ, ενώ εδώ και καιρό ανήκουν στα κανάλια του πακέτου. Επίσης η nova έχει τα δικαιώματα της superleague μέχρι το 2015...


αν το εγραψα πανω απο μια φορα ειναι γιατι απανταω σε καποιους χρηστες - να με συγχωρεις

επισης απο την στιγμη που δημοσιευεται σε εφημεριδα ειναι ειδηση δεν ειναι φημη  , οπως και απο την στιγμη που δημοσιευεται σε ιστοσελιδες (ισως και σε περιοδικα) του χωρου που ασχολειτε με την δορυφορικη/ψηφιακη τηλεοραση (δεν ειμαι ειδικος του χωρου αυτου) αλλα υπαρχουν εδω "ειδικοι" επι του θεματος αυτου που μπορουν να σου πουν οτι παραπανω πληροφορια θες.

επισης να σου θυμισω οτι κανεις (απο ολες τις εμπλεκομενες πλευρες) δεν την εχει διαψευσει εως τωρα

επισης να σου θυμισω λενε οτι φευγουν απο το πακετο της ΝΟΒΑ δεν λενε αν θα πανε στον ΟΤΕ η αλλου

οτι αφορα τα "δικαιωματα" που αναφερεις οτι εχει η ΝΟΒΑ (κρατα μικρο καλαθι θα σου προτεινα εγω) γιατι ισως εχουμε εκπληξεις με την νεα σεζον.

βεβαια ολα τα παραπανω θα συμβουν με την ΝΕΑ ΤΗΛΕΟΠΤΙΚΗ ΣΕΖΟΝ αρα περιμενουμε να δουμε τι θα γινει.

αλλωστε οπως ειπα δεν με ενδιαφερει προσωπικα καθως δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης τους ουτε θα γινω για το προσεχες μελλον.

το μονο που με στεναχωρει οπως ειπα πιο πανω σε εναν συνομιλητη ειναι οτι καποιοι συμπολιτες μας που βλεπουν μονο μεσω δορυφορικης θα εχουν προβλημα.

----------


## gkamared

Για να πουμε κατι ποιο σοββαρο θα πρεπει να βαλουμε ενα λογοριασμο Οτε και εαν λογαριασμο nova3play full pack και να συνγκρεινουμε τιμες, γιατι μοναχα ετσει θα βγαλουμε ακρη στο θεμα τημης :Exclamation:

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν χρειαζεται να παραθεσει κανεις λογαριασμο αρκει να παει στις ιστοσελιδες της FORTHnet και του ΟΤΕ να κοιταξει τον τιμοκαταλογο που περιλαμβανει ολες τις χρεωσεις "κρυφες-φανερες".

και να επιλεξει βαση των δικων του κριτηριων

δεν ξερω αν εχετε προσεξει το παρακατω που δειχνω στο screenshot

προσωπικα ειχα προτεινει να βγει ενιαιος τιμοκαταλογος ολων των παροχων ωστε ο καθενας απο μας να βλεπει τι του προσφερουν και τι θα πληρωνει.

----------


## XARAYGH

Nομιζω πως για καποιο που  δεν θελει το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα, το πακετο του οτε ειναι εκτος ανταγωνισμου πλεον.
Η nova με το πρωταθλημα να παραπαιει και την αεκ εκτος θα πρεπει να κανει μια καλυτερη προσφορα απο τα 80 ε για το 3play full.
Η φυγη του ΑΝΤ1 ΚΑΙ ΜΕGA ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα για αυτους που πληρωνουν συνδρομη και ζουν στο εξωτερικο(παρανομως)
Απαραδεκτο να χρεωνουν πλεον τοι hd...και να το δινουν δωρεαν μονο σε πληρωμη με πιστωτικη(αφαιρεσαν την προσφορα σε αποπληρωμη με παγεια εντολη)

----------


## gkamared

Αυτο να με της προθετες υπηρεσιες να χρεωνονται στο 80 εξτρα ειναι οντως απαραδεκτο αλλα οχι και οτι παει για φουντο η forthnet γιατη η nova ανηκει στην forthnet δεν ειναι ξεχωρειστη εταιρεια απο οσο ξερω. Αλλα και για το mega και το star ακουσα οτι συγχνευονται  αλλα δεν ξερεις εγω περειμενο την επισημη ανακηνωνσει των εταιρειων οχι δειμοσιευματα. Θα πρεπει η Forthnet να βγαλει ανακεινωσει.

----------


## tilberg

βγήκε προσφορά για το 3play, δίνουν έξτρα απεριόριστα κινητά στην ίδια τιμή 29,90


νέο info / φήμη;
μου είπε ένας φίλος μου ότι δίνουν - κυκλοφορούν προσφορά όπου με 10 ευρώ βάζεις όλα τα novasports ή όλα τα novacinema στο 3play

----------


## Zer0c00L

τα μικρα γραμματα δεν βλεπω...

----------


## aenaos15

> τα μικρα γραμματα δεν βλεπω...


Προσπαθησε λιγο ακομη και θα τα δεις....

----------


## nnn

> βγήκε προσφορά για το 3play, δίνουν έξτρα απεριόριστα κινητά στην ίδια τιμή 29,90
> 
> 
> νέο info / φήμη;
> μου είπε ένας φίλος μου ότι δίνουν - κυκλοφορούν προσφορά όπου με 10 ευρώ βάζεις όλα τα novasports ή όλα τα novacinema στο 3play


Έχετε τόσο άγχος εκεί στην 4νετ να το προωθήσετε που γράψατε νέο λογαριασμό για να σπαμάρετε ?
 :hello: :

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό παίζει να ισχύει, επειδή με πήραν τηλεφωνώ και μου το είπαν αυτό. Ίσως η forth net να βάζει μυαλό και να μειώσει και το full pack. Το θέμα είναι να σταματήσει να χρεώνει πλέον τα κανάλια Υψηλής Ευκρίνειας επειδή αυτό είναι αίσχος., απορώ δίνει κανένας 5 euro για αυτό.

----------


## ATG

> Nομιζω πως για καποιο που  δεν θελει το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα, το πακετο του οτε ειναι εκτος ανταγωνισμου πλεον.
> Η nova με το πρωταθλημα να παραπαιει και την αεκ εκτος θα πρεπει να κανει μια καλυτερη προσφορα απο τα 80 ε για το 3play full.
> Η φυγη του ΑΝΤ1 ΚΑΙ ΜΕGA ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα για αυτους που πληρωνουν συνδρομη και ζουν στο εξωτερικο(παρανομως)
> Απαραδεκτο να χρεωνουν πλεον τοι hd...και να το δινουν δωρεαν μονο σε πληρωμη με πιστωτικη(αφαιρεσαν την προσφορα σε αποπληρωμη με παγεια εντολη)


Ant1 Mega δεν φευγουν. Μια ιστοσελιδα το εγραψε οτι ενδεχεται να φυγουν και εχει αναμεταδωθει απο ολους.
Οσο για τους του εξωτερικου, μεγαλυτερο πληγμα θα ειναι η μεταφορα του ΟΤΕ στον 9B που θα εχει spot beam σε Ελλαδα και δεν θα πιανεται παραεξω.

----------


## gkamared

> Nομιζω πως για καποιο που  δεν θελει το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα, το πακετο του οτε ειναι εκτος ανταγωνισμου πλεον.
> Η nova με το πρωταθλημα να παραπαιει και την αεκ εκτος θα πρεπει να κανει μια καλυτερη προσφορα απο τα 80 ε για το 3play full.
> Η φυγη του ΑΝΤ1 ΚΑΙ ΜΕGA ειναι σοβαρο προβλημα για αυτους που πληρωνουν συνδρομη και ζουν στο εξωτερικο(παρανομως)
> Απαραδεκτο να χρεωνουν πλεον τοι hd...και να το δινουν δωρεαν μονο σε πληρωμη με πιστωτικη(αφαιρεσαν την προσφορα σε αποπληρωμη με παγεια εντολη)


Για καποιον σαν και εμενα που δεν θελει το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα, τοτε ναι το ΟΤΕTV σειγουρα ειναι μονοδρομος, αρκει να μπωρεις μην εχεις την αναγκη να βλεπεις σε 2 τηλεωρασεις.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Προσπαθησε λιγο ακομη και θα τα δεις....


δεν θα χαλασω και τα ματακια μου για την "ακατανομαστη"

αλλωστε δεν με νοιαζει καθως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινω πελατης της - ας ανησυχουν οι πελατες της.

- - - Updated - - -




> Ant1 Mega δεν φευγουν. Μια ιστοσελιδα το εγραψε οτι ενδεχεται να φυγουν και εχει αναμεταδωθει απο ολους.
> Οσο για τους του εξωτερικου, μεγαλυτερο πληγμα θα ειναι η μεταφορα του ΟΤΕ στον 9B που θα εχει spot beam σε Ελλαδα και δεν θα πιανεται παραεξω.


δυστυχως εισαι λαθος πληροφορημενος

δεν το εγραψε ιστοσελιδα η blog

το εγραψε εφημεριδα και ιστοσελιδες του χωρου (επισημες πηγες ενημερωσης) οσο και το ADSLgr.com , Insomnia.gr , Myphone.gr στον τομεα της τεχνολογιας.

τωρα αν θα επαληθευτουν οι πληροφοριες τους θα το μαθουμε συντομα (με την νεα τηλεοπτικη σεζον) υπομονη απλα

αλλωστε οπως ειπα ειναι θεμα προσωπικης επιλογης ποιο παροχο θα επιλεξει ο καθενας.

----------


## gkamared

Το σηγουρο ειναι οτι μια πλατφορμα με 400.000 συνδρομητες δεν κληνει παιδια ουτε μια εταιρια με 586.000 συνδρομητες. Αν ισχυει και των 40euro για ολα τα novacinema η ολα τα novasprots το cinema pack 3 play θα παρι πολη κοσμο, ενω το sport pack οχι. Αυτο το λεω γιατη 2 play απεριοριστα ειναι μια καλη πρωσφορα.

----------


## PerseasG

> Το σηγουρο ειναι οτι μια πλατφορμα με 400.000 συνδρομητες δεν κληνει παιδια ουτε μια εταιρια με 586.000 συνδρομητες. Αν ισχυει και των 40euro για ολα τα novacinema η ολα τα novasprots το cinema pack 3 play θα παρι πολη κοσμο, ενω το sport pack οχι. Αυτο το λεω γιατη 2 play απεριοριστα ειναι μια καλη πρωσφορα.


Δεν κλείνει αλλά επίσης και δεν μπορεί να πωληθεί έτσι πως της έχουν καταντήσει...ούτε καν αύξηση μετοχικού κεφαλαίου δεν μπορούν να κάνουν *ΑΛΛΑ το νέο πακέτο που έχουν βγάλει τα σπάει και εύγε σε αυτό.*
Εδώ η SHARP απολύει 5.000 άτομα+ ,η Forthnet  και κάθε Forthnet θα κωλύσει?

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό δεν το ξέρεις. Αν θα γίνει, θα γίνει για την forth net ως σύνολο όχι μονάχα για την nova, άλλωστε αν κάνει μια ρύθμιση τον υποχρεώσεων της εταιρίας στην εφορία και της τράπεζες καλά θα τα πάει. Το θέμα είναι να βελτιώσει το περιεχόμενο τον καναλιών nova sport (πχ να βάλει την καλαθοσφαίριση καθώς ποδόσφαιρο δεν έχει)  και τιμές 3play καθώς οι τιμές 2play που υπάρχουν δεν θα βρούμε καλύτερες στην αγορά και θα φέρουν πολύ κόσμο.

----------


## PerseasG

> Αυτό δεν το ξέρεις. Αν θα γίνει, θα γίνει για την forth net ως σύνολο όχι μονάχα για την nova, άλλωστε αν κάνει μια ρύθμιση τον υποχρεώσεων της εταιρίας στην εφορία και της τράπεζες καλά θα τα πάει. Το θέμα είναι να βελτιώσει το περιεχόμενο τον καναλιών nova sport (πχ να βάλει την καλαθοσφαίριση καθώς ποδόσφαιρο δεν έχει)  και τιμές 3play καθώς οι τιμές 2play που υπάρχουν δεν θα βρούμε καλύτερες στην αγορά και θα φέρουν πολύ κόσμο.


Δεν γίνεται τόσο απλά η ρύθμιση των χρεών της...δεν χρωστάει 1000 Ευρώ βρε  :Smile:  Kάτι κρύβεταi από πίσω...μιας και κάθε 3 μήνες χτυπάει την αγορά..ενδεχομένως να μαζεύει πελατολόγιο για να εντυπωσιάσει τον μελλοντικό αγοραστή της??
 Who knows? Not me for sure!

----------


## gkamared

> Δεν γίνεται τόσο απλά η ρύθμιση των χρεών της...δεν χρωστάει 1000 Ευρώ βρε  Kάτι κρύβεταi από πίσω...μιας και κάθε 3 μήνες χτυπάει την αγορά..ενδεχομένως να μαζεύει πελατολόγιο για να εντυπωσιάσει τον μελλοντικό αγοραστή της??
>  Who knows? Not me for sure!




Off Topic



βρε για αυτό υπάρχει η αγορά για να την κτυπούν κάθε τόσο οι επιχείρησης μακαρί να βγαίναν και στο ρεύμα τέτοιες τιμές μονάχα που στο ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει αγορά. :Crying:  :Facepalm:  :headscratch: 

 Μπορεί να την παίρνουν οι κινεζικοί όμιλοι που μας φέρνει ο πρωθυπουργός μας. :ROFL:  :Razz:

----------


## PerseasG

> Off Topic
> 
> 
> 
> βρε για αυτό υπάρχει η αγορά για να την κτυπούν κάθε τόσο οι επιχείρησης μακαρί να βγαίναν και στο ρεύμα τέτοιες τιμές μονάχα που στο ρεύμα δεν υπάρχει αγορά.
> 
>  Μπορεί να την παίρνουν οι κινεζικοί όμιλοι που μας φέρνει ο πρωθυπουργός μας.


Mακάρι! Ξέρεις τι ταχύτητες έχει η Κίνα???...άσε μην το συζητάς καν!

----------


## ATG

> δεν θα χαλασω και τα ματακια μου για την "ακατανομαστη"
> 
> αλλωστε δεν με νοιαζει καθως δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να γινω πελατης της - ας ανησυχουν οι πελατες της.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> 
> 
> δυστυχως εισαι λαθος πληροφορημενος
> ...


Το εγραψε το παρον στην ιστοσελιδα του.

Insomnia, adsl.gr και το συμπαν εκαναν αναμεταδοση.

Αν δεν μου βρεις δευτερη πηγη, sorry ειναι ανεπιβεβαιωτο.

----------


## aenaos15

> Το εγραψε το παρον στην ιστοσελιδα του.
> 
> Insomnia, adsl.gr και το συμπαν εκαναν αναμεταδοση.
> 
> Αν δεν μου βρεις δευτερη πηγη, sorry ειναι ανεπιβεβαιωτο.


Ακριβως ετσι ειναι αλλα ο παραπανω φιλος εχει παρει εργολαβια παρολο που δεν ασχολειται με την ακατονομαστη και δεν προκειται κατα δηλωση του να ασχοληθει να σπαμαρει συνεχεια εναντιον της.

----------


## gkamared

Κατά αρχάς ακούγεται ότι το mega και το star θα χρεοκοπήσουν και δεν θα υπάρχουν τι νέα τηλεοπτική περίοδο, πράγμα που θα με ευχαριστούσε πολύ προσωπικά.Αν φύγει ο Antenna και χρεοκοπήσουν οι άλλοι τότε πάει ο  Antenna.

----------


## PerseasG

> Κατά αρχάς ακούγεται ότι το mega και το star θα χρεοκοπήσουν και δεν θα υπάρχουν τι νέα τηλεοπτική περίοδο, πράγμα που θα με ευχαριστούσε πολύ προσωπικά.Αν φύγει ο Antenna και χρεοκοπήσουν οι άλλοι τότε πάει ο  Antenna.


Mπορώ να μάθω τι ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ πηγή έχεις???Να κλείσει το φερέφωνο της ΤΡΟΙΚΑ....με την καμία

----------


## apto

έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με ποστς για τη νέα προσφορά. θα μπορείς όντως να βάλεις όλα τα cinema ή τα sports με 10 ευρώ; σίγουρα κάτι θα κάνει κι ο οτε, δεν παίζει να το αφήσει έτσι, θα πάνε όλοι forthnet.

----------


## PerseasG

> έχει γεμίσει ο τόπος με ποστς για τη νέα προσφορά. θα μπορείς όντως να βάλεις όλα τα cinema ή τα sports με 10 ευρώ; σίγουρα κάτι θα κάνει κι ο οτε, δεν παίζει να το αφήσει έτσι, θα πάνε όλοι forthnet.


Εάν ήταν να πάνε όλοι Forthnet , θα είχαν πάει από τον Δεκέμβριο και καλύτερα να μην κάνει κάτι ο ΟΤΕ, άλλωστε έχει και το αγγλικό πρωτάθλημα μέχρι το 2016 (και σε HD παρακαλώ), ήδη ο ΟΤΕ έχει το Ισπανικό, το Ιταλικό και το Γερμανικό ....Καλή τύχη στην NOVA με το Ελληνικό  :Worthy:

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> θα μπορείς όντως να βάλεις όλα τα cinema ή τα sports με 10 ευρώ;


http://www.adslgr.com/forum/threads/...%2821-05-13%29

----------


## kostog

η προσφορα της νοβα βγηκε τετοια εποχη γιατι παραδοσιακα τετοια εποχη διακοπτουν πολλοι λογω μπαλας
βεβαια τι θα γινει το σεπτεμβριο κανεις δεν ξερει, απο οτι ακουγεται παντως τα disconnections ειναι πολλαααααα

----------


## PerseasG

> η προσφορα της νοβα βγηκε τετοια εποχη γιατι παραδοσιακα τετοια εποχη διακοπτουν πολλοι λογω μπαλας
> βεβαια τι θα γινει το σεπτεμβριο κανεις δεν ξερει, απο οτι ακουγεται παντως τα disconnections ειναι πολλαααααα


Από τεχνικής πλευράς δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι παράλογο, ποιο πολλά ακούω για την CYTA που έχω να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## gkamared

> Mπορώ να μάθω τι ΡΑΔΙΟ ΑΡΒΥΛΑ πηγή έχεις???Να κλείσει το φερέφωνο της ΤΡΟΙΚΑ....με την καμία


inews Αυτή είναι  η πηγή

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Ακριβως ετσι ειναι αλλα ο παραπανω φιλος εχει παρει εργολαβια παρολο που δεν ασχολειται με την ακατονομαστη και δεν προκειται κατα δηλωση του να ασχοληθει να σπαμαρει συνεχεια εναντιον της.


με κανεις ειλικρινα να γελαω

που το βλεπεις οτι το εχω παρει εργολαβια?

οπως ειπα δεν με ενδιαφερει/απασχολει τι κανει η ΝΟΒΑ η FORTHnet ειτε κλεισουν ειτε οχι (αυτο ενδιαφερει μονο τους συνδρομητες τους που πληρωνουν) εγω δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης ουτε σκοπευω να γινω.

αν αυτο το θεωρεις ΣΠΑΜ κανε με αναφορα στους ιθυνοντες ωστε να διαγραψουν τα σχετικα μηνυματα.

εγω εγραψα μια ειδηση η οποια προερχεται απο ΕΦΗΜΕΡΙΔΑ (ηλεκτρονικη και εντυπη μορφη) η οποια για μενα ειναι επισημη (πληροφορηση) πηγη ειτε αρεσει σε καποιους ειτε οχι

το αν επαληθευτει η ειδηση η οχι θα το μαθουμε στο προσεχες χρονικο διαστημα

οπως επισης δημοσιευσα και ενα screenshot απο την τρεχουσα προσφορα ωστε να δουν τι λενε στα μικρα γραμματα της 
(βεβαια τωρα αλλαξε η σχετικη διαφημιση και προσφορα και δεν αναφερονται μικρα γραμματα) δεν ξερω αν ισχυουν βεβαια αυτο θα μας το πουν πελατες της.

----------


## gkamared

Δύστυχος δεν θα καταργήσουν αυτό το γέλιο πακέτο star pack,από ότι βλέπω.

----------


## k_b

Μπορεί να εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει "Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλους τους συνδρομητές Forthnet", εκτός αν είναι διαφημιστική βλακεία και εννοεί τα απεροόριστα αστικά-υπεραστικά προς όλους.

----------


## Zer0c00L

αυτο που λεει ισχυει απο οσο ξερω...

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

> Μπορεί να εξηγήσει κάποιος τι σημαίνει "Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς όλους τους συνδρομητές Forthnet"


Δεν ισχύει πλέον.

----------


## Zer0c00L

ο τιμοκαταλογος για την τρεχουσα προσφορα θα τον βρειτε εδω http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/media/3p...-list-2013.pdf

----------


## gkamared

Αυτό που λέει 50euro με όλα τα nova cinema η τα nova sport είναι πάρα πολύ καλή τιμή άλλα στο full pack τα σκοτώσανε. Για ποιο λόγω αυτό το πισωγύρισμα, δεν έχουν αποφασίσει τι θέλουν.

----------


## kostog

εννοω οτι παραδοσιακα διακοπτουν την συνδρομη την καλοκαιρινη περιοδο , οχι απο θεμα ποιοτητας 
δεν μπορω να πω και να συγκρινω την forthnet με την cyta 
καμια σχεση η φορθνετ τουλαχιστον σε μενα στην τηλεφωνια ειναι καλη 
για την νοβα εννοουσα οτι πολλοι συνδομητες διακοπτοουν το καλοκαιρι και πολλοι ειναι που διεκοψαν φετος για τα καλα




> Από τεχνικής πλευράς δεν έχω ακούσει κάτι παράλογο, ποιο πολλά ακούω για την CYTA που έχω να σου πω την αλήθεια.

----------


## gkamared

Για 3play με 24mb ταχύτητα 79euro το full pack είναι ακριβά αν είχε ο ΟΤΕ την δυνατότητα να βλέπω σε 2 τηλεοράσεις δορυφορικά θα ήμουν ΟΤΕ αυτά πρέπει να συζητάμε, τιμές και πρόγραμμα. Αλήθεια από κινηματογράφο ο ΟΤΕ τι λέει ξέρει κανένας :Question:

----------


## PerseasG

> Για 3play με 24mb ταχύτητα 79euro το full pack είναι ακριβά αν είχε ο ΟΤΕ την δυνατότητα να βλέπω σε 2 τηλεοράσεις δορυφορικά θα ήμουν ΟΤΕ αυτά πρέπει να συζητάμε, τιμές και πρόγραμμα. Αλήθεια από κινηματογράφο ο ΟΤΕ τι λέει ξέρει κανένας


Πέρα από τα χρέη και τα ψιλά γράμματα κτλπ, ειλικρινά το νέο πακέτο στα 29,90Ευρώ τα σπάει...κριμα που έβαλα πρόσφατα ΟΤΕ TV..

----------


## gkamared

> Πέρα από τα χρέη και τα ψιλά γράμματα κτλπ, ειλικρινά το νέο πακέτο στα 29,90Ευρώ τα σπάει...κριμα που έβαλα πρόσφατα ΟΤΕ TV..


Δεν είναι το full pack πακέτο

----------


## avga

> Για 3play με 24mb ταχύτητα 79euro το full pack είναι ακριβά αν είχε ο ΟΤΕ την δυνατότητα να βλέπω σε 2 τηλεοράσεις δορυφορικά θα ήμουν ΟΤΕ αυτά πρέπει να συζητάμε, τιμές και πρόγραμμα. Αλήθεια από κινηματογράφο ο ΟΤΕ τι λέει ξέρει κανένας


είναι αλήθεια 80 ευρώ τον μήνα δεν το λες φτηνό. είναι συγκρίσιμα με την τιμή του οτε για τα ίδια πράγματα, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει αυτό. πχ ο οτε δίνει 24αρι, απεριόριστα σταθερά κ 60' κινητά και full pack 55,8 για 6 μηνες 60,8 μετά. αν προσθέσεις από τα προγράμματα που έχει για τηλεφωνία 6,2 για απεριόριστα διεθνή και 17,8 για 360' κινητά πας 79,8 και μετά 84,8 και απλά έχεις 300 λεπτά λιγότερα σε κινητά, τα οποία με χρονοχρέωση θα σου βγουν 18 ευρώ, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ανάγκη να μιλάς τόσο σε κινητά.

----------


## gkamared

> είναι αλήθεια 80 ευρώ τον μήνα δεν το λες φτηνό. είναι συγκρίσιμα με την τιμή του οτε για τα ίδια πράγματα, οπότε καταλαβαίνεις τι σημαίνει αυτό. πχ ο οτε δίνει 24αρι, απεριόριστα σταθερά κ 60' κινητά και full pack 55,8 για 6 μηνες 60,8 μετά. αν προσθέσεις από τα προγράμματα που έχει για τηλεφωνία 6,2 για απεριόριστα διεθνή και 17,8 για 360' κινητά πας 79,8 και μετά 84,8 και απλά έχεις 300 λεπτά λιγότερα σε κινητά, τα οποία με χρονοχρέωση θα σου βγουν 18 ευρώ, αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι είναι ανάγκη να μιλάς τόσο σε κινητά.


Εγώ μιλάω 5 ώρες το πάγιο με καλύπτει εγώ περίμενα το 3play να είναι του τύπου 2play απεριόριστα και μιλάμε για 24mb ταχύτητα εάν έλεγε ότι αγοράζεις 50mb ταχύτητα οπου είναι εφικτό θα έλεγα μπράβο forth net. Για αυτό είχα ρωτήσει ποιο πάνω ο ΟΤΕ από ταινίες τι λέει.

----------


## bilirius

Παντως μεσα στην προσφορα που εχει, που ειναι μεχρι τις 10/6,συμπεριλαμβανει και τον αντ1.
Μηπως κατι λεει αυτο?

----------


## Zer0c00L

εμενα δεν μου λεει κατι (αλλωστε οποιοι ξερουν απο ορους χρησης-λειτουργιας και γενικα συμβολαια) θα γνωριζουν οτι απο την δικη τους μερια μπορουν να τροποποιηθουν ανα πασα στιγμη και ωρα και δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σε ενημερωσουν

αρα αν καποιος γινει συνδρομητης τους μεχρι 10/06/2013 οπως λεει η προσφορα και στο τελος του ιουνιου π.χ φυγει το MEGA-ANT1-STAR-ALPHA-SKAI (υποθετικα) χαμενος θα βγει ο συνδρομητης που δεν θα μπορει να διακοψει την συνδρομη του καθως θα πρεπει να πληρωσει "πεναλντι" η εταιρεια δεν εχει ευθυνη σε αυτο.

----------


## PerseasG

> εμενα δεν μου λεει κατι (αλλωστε οποιοι ξερουν απο ορους χρησης-λειτουργιας και γενικα συμβολαια) θα γνωριζουν οτι απο την δικη τους μερια μπορουν να τροποποιηθουν ανα πασα στιγμη και ωρα και δεν ειναι υποχρεωμενοι να σε ενημερωσουν
> 
> αρα αν καποιος γινει συνδρομητης τους μεχρι 10/06/2013 οπως λεει η προσφορα και στο τελος του ιουνιου π.χ φυγει το MEGA-ANT1-STAR-ALPHA-SKAI (υποθετικα) χαμενος θα βγει ο συνδρομητης που δεν θα μπορει να διακοψει την συνδρομη του καθως θα πρεπει να πληρωσει "πεναλντι" η εταιρεια δεν εχει ευθυνη σε αυτο.


Βρε δεν πάνε να φύγουν τα κανάλια αυτά? Σαβούρα είναι ούτως ή άλλως. ΄Το 29.90 Ευρώ είναι πειρασμός ρε γαμώτο μου....

----------


## Zer0c00L

το οικονομικο παιζει μεγαλο ρολο πλεον σε οτι κανουμε στην ζωη μας και βαση αυτου βαδιζουμε.

----------


## manicx

> Βρε δεν πάνε να φύγουν τα κανάλια αυτά? Σαβούρα είναι ούτως ή άλλως. ΄Το 29.90 Ευρώ είναι πειρασμός ρε γαμώτο μου....


Σαβούρα για ΕΣΕΝΑ. Σε πολλά μέρη της Ελλάδας χωρίς ψηφιακά και χωρίς την πλειοψηφία αναλογικών, η δορυφορική είναι μονόδρομος για μεγάλο αριθμό τηλεθεατών αυτών των καναλιών. Εσύ κάνε ότι γουστάρεις (γαμώτο μου)... Καλό είναι να πας σε κάποιο εξειδικευμένο forum για satellite TV και A/V υλικό να δεις πόσοι δεν έβαζαν OTE TV λόγω έλλειψης του ANT1.

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε αυτο θα συμφωνησω με τον συνομιλητη manicx μπορει εμεις να εχουμε την οποια αποψη για τους τηλεοπτικους σταθμους θελουμε αλλα σε καποιες περιοχες της ελλαδας (πολλες) που δεν παιζει η DIGEA (αναλογικη εχει σταματησει) ο μονος τροπος για να δουν τηλεοραση ειναι να εχουν ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ και εφοσον ο ΟΤΕ ακομα εχει ελλειψεις στο πακετο αυτο πανε στην NOBA.

εγω δεν ειμαι ειδικος επι του θεματος αλλα υπαρχουν εξεδικευμενες ιστοσελιδες του χωρου και ανθρωποι που μπορουν να σου τα αναλυσουν.

----------


## PerseasG

> Σαβούρα για ΕΣΕΝΑ. Σε πολλά μέρη της Ελλάδας χωρίς ψηφιακά και χωρίς την πλειοψηφία αναλογικών, η δορυφορική είναι μονόδρομος για μεγάλο αριθμό τηλεθεατών αυτών των καναλιών. Εσύ κάνε ότι γουστάρεις (γαμώτο μου)... Καλό είναι να πας σε κάποιο εξειδικευμένο forum για satellite TV και A/V υλικό να δεις πόσοι δεν έβαζαν OTE TV λόγω έλλειψης του ANT1.


Σαβούρα είναι , με παρωχημένα προγράμματα γεμάτα με Τούρκους, επαναλήψεις, ανούσιες Ελληνικές σειρές και ειδήσεις κομμένες και ραμμένες για την συγκυβέρνηση της ΤΡΟΙΚΑ. Να πάνε στο καλό και ακόμη παραπέρα (γαμώτο μου...)

----------


## gkamared

Εγώ πάντως παιδιά βλέπω σε ηλεκτρονικές τοποθεσίες του χώρου αυξάνεται η αγορά της συνδρομητικής τηλεοράσεις δεν νομίζω να αυτός ο λόγος τόσης ραγδαίας ανάπτυξης

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σαβούρα είναι , με παρωχημένα προγράμματα γεμάτα με Τούρκους, επαναλήψεις, ανούσιες Ελληνικές σειρές και ειδήσεις κομμένες και ραμμένες για την συγκυβέρνηση της ΤΡΟΙΚΑ. Να πάνε στο καλό και ακόμη παραπέρα (γαμώτο μου...)


μια ερωτηση θα σου κανω και ειλικρινα θελω την απαντηση σου

να δεχτω την αποψη σου οτι τα ελληνικα ελευθερα καναλια που μεταδιδει η DIGEA ειναι σαβουρα-σκουπιδια κτλ

αν εμενες σε μια περιοχη που δεν την καλυπτει η DIGEA και δεν παιζει η αναλογικη τηλεοραση και η μονη διεξοδος που εχεις για να δεις τηλεοραση ειναι η ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ αλλα δεν διαθετεις τα χρηματα για κατι τετοιο η δεν σε καλυπτει 

τοτε τι θα εκανες?

----------


## gkamared

> μια ερωτηση θα σου κανω και ειλικρινα θελω την απαντηση σου
> 
> να δεχτω την αποψη σου οτι τα ελληνικα ελευθερα καναλια που μεταδιδει η DIGEA ειναι σαβουρα-σκουπιδια κτλ
> 
> αν εμενες σε μια περιοχη που δεν την καλυπτει η DIGEA και δεν παιζει η αναλογικη τηλεοραση και η μονη διεξοδος που εχεις για να δεις τηλεοραση ειναι η ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ αλλα δεν διαθετεις τα χρηματα για κατι τετοιο η δεν σε καλυπτει 
> 
> τοτε τι θα εκανες?


Δεν θα βλεπαμε καθολου.

----------


## PerseasG

> μια ερωτηση θα σου κανω και ειλικρινα θελω την απαντηση σου
> 
> να δεχτω την αποψη σου οτι τα ελληνικα ελευθερα καναλια που μεταδιδει η DIGEA ειναι σαβουρα-σκουπιδια κτλ
> 
> αν εμενες σε μια περιοχη που δεν την καλυπτει η DIGEA και δεν παιζει η αναλογικη τηλεοραση και η μονη διεξοδος που εχεις για να δεις τηλεοραση ειναι η ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ αλλα δεν διαθετεις τα χρηματα για κατι τετοιο η δεν σε καλυπτει 
> 
> τοτε τι θα εκανες?


Θα ασχολιόμουν με ένα χόμπι η άθλημα, όπως κάνω και τώρα ή θα έβλεπα τις αγαπημένες μου σειρές στο internet.

----------


## Zer0c00L

σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου 

με καλυψες απολυτα.

απλα για την ιστορια της υποθεσης

για καποιους ανθρωπους η τηλεοραση ειναι ενα μεσο ψυχαγωγιας οσο και να μην μας αρεσει εμας

----------


## PerseasG

> σε ευχαριστω για την απαντηση σου 
> 
> με καλυψες απολυτα.
> 
> απλα για την ιστορια της υποθεσης
> 
> για καποιους ανθρωπους η τηλεοραση ειναι ενα μεσο ψυχαγωγιας οσο και να μην μας αρεσει εμας


Δεν διαφωνώ βρε, έχεις δίκιο αλλά δεν έχουν ποιότητα τα κανάλια MEGA, ANT1 , *πλέον*, αυτό ήθελα να εννοήσω :Smile:

----------


## manicx

> Θα ασχολιόμουν με ένα χόμπι η άθλημα, όπως κάνω και τώρα ή θα έβλεπα τις αγαπημένες μου σειρές στο internet.


Προφανώς αγνοείς ότι δεν είναι όλοι 33 χρονών. Θα πάει να κάνει ο μεσήλικας και ο ηλικιωμένος sport, θα ανοίγει το λάπτοπ η γιαγιά και θα βλέπει game of thrones. Η άγνοια και η μονόπλευρη αντίληψη των πραγμάτων είναι μεγάλο λάθος αδελφέ. Κοιτάς τον εαυτούλη σου προφανώς βολεμένος σε κάποιο μεγάλο αστικό κέντρο. Εύγε....

----------


## PerseasG

> Προφανώς αγνοείς ότι δεν είναι όλοι 33 χρονών. Θα πάει να κάνει ο μεσήλικας και ο ηλικιωμένος sport, θα ανοίγει το λάπτοπ η γιαγιά και θα βλέπει game of thrones. Η άγνοια και η μονόπλευρη αντίληψη των πραγμάτων είναι μεγάλο λάθος αδελφέ. Κοιτάς τον εαυτούλη σου προφανώς βολεμένος σε κάποιο μεγάλο αστικό κέντρο. Εύγε....



Συγνώμη που είμαι 33 και όχι 73, θα το διορθώσω άμεσα. Ο μεγάλος σε ηλικία έχει άλλα πράγματα να κάνει , από το να χαζεύει μπροστά στο κουτί.
 Επίσης μου έθεσε μία προσωπική ερώτηση και τ ου απάντησα προσωπικά, τώρα γιατί εσύ πετάχτηκες και μου την μπαίνεις κιόλας...σε αυτό δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω , αδελφέ. Κοίταξε το.

----------


## manicx

> Ο μεγάλος σε ηλικία έχει άλλα πράγματα να κάνει , από το να χαζεύει μπροστά στο κουτί.


Καληνύχτα. Και μόνο από το παραπάνω δεν χρειάζεται καν να συνεχίσουμε τη συζήτηση.

----------


## gkamared

παιδιά δεν κλείνουμε το θέμα Digea είναι γέλιο ποια

----------


## xatzikiriakos

> αν εμενες σε μια περιοχη που δεν την καλυπτει η DIGEA και δεν παιζει η αναλογικη τηλεοραση και η μονη διεξοδος που εχεις για να δεις τηλεοραση ειναι η ΣΥΝΔΡΟΜΗΤΙΚΗ ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΙΚΗ ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ αλλα δεν διαθετεις τα χρηματα για κατι τετοιο η δεν σε καλυπτει


σόρυ για το πετσόκομμα του ποστ, αλλά αυτό είναι το κομμάτι που θέλω να κάνω την ερώτηση.
αν ισχύουν για κάποιον όλα αυτά ταυτόχρονα, έχει κάποια επιλογή για να δει τβ? εμένα μου φαίνεται πως ό,τι και να κάνει δεν θα δει. ούτε ψηφιακή έχει , ούτε αναλογική , ούτε συνδρομητική. δηλαδή τίποτα. αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος που θα ενδιαφερόταν για τον ανδ1.
στο θέμα τώρα. η προσφορά καθεαυτή έχει πολύ χαμηλή τιμή νομίζω ότι όντως αξίζει

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Και στο πιο απομακρυσμένο μέρος της χώρας μπορεί κάποιος να βλέπει αυτή τη στιγμή τα κανάλια της digea (και ευελπιστούμε λίαν συντόμως και τα κρατικά): χρειάζονται ένα 80άρι κάτοπτρο κεντραρισμένο στο δορυφόρο Eutelsat 3C (3.1°E) και δέκτης hd που να δέχεται biss. :Smile:

----------


## Zer0c00L

> σόρυ για το πετσόκομμα του ποστ, αλλά αυτό είναι το κομμάτι που θέλω να κάνω την ερώτηση.
> αν ισχύουν για κάποιον όλα αυτά ταυτόχρονα, έχει κάποια επιλογή για να δει τβ? εμένα μου φαίνεται πως ό,τι και να κάνει δεν θα δει. ούτε ψηφιακή έχει , ούτε αναλογική , ούτε συνδρομητική. δηλαδή τίποτα. αυτός είναι ο τελευταίος που θα ενδιαφερόταν για τον ανδ1.
> στο θέμα τώρα. η προσφορά καθεαυτή έχει πολύ χαμηλή τιμή νομίζω ότι όντως αξίζει


σε ευχαριστω

η απαντηση στην ερωτηση μου δοθηκε απο τον ιδιον και απο αλλους συνομιλητες μας

----------


## gkamared

Παιδιά τον παρόν δεν έλεγε ότι ο Antenna σταμάτα το σήμα του από την forth-net-nova αυτό δεν έγινε σήμερα :Exclamation:  :Exclamation:

----------


## aenaos15

Καποιοι το εκαναν σημαια στην αγωνια τους για το τελος της nova.

----------


## Zer0c00L

προσωπικα παντως δεν το κανω σημαια ουτε εχω αγωνια αν θα κλεισει η ΝΟΒΑ η FORTHnet (δεν ειμαι συνδρομητης τους) το μονο που θα με στεναχωρουσε σε μια τετοια κινηση ειναι οτι καποιοι ανθρωποι θα εχαναν την δουλεια τους (ο ταγματαρχης και η παρεα του δεν εχουν θεμα)

οτι αφορα το ενδεχομενο αλλαγης-διακοπης ψηφιακων καναλιων απο το πακετο της ΝΟΒΑ συμφωνα με το δημοσιευμα κτλ πηγες αυτο αν γινει φανταζομαι θα αφορα την νεα τηλεοπτικη σεζον (θα δειξει το προσεχες μελλον)

----------


## gkamared

Βασικά αυτό που ακούγεται από τον τύπο είναι ότι ο ΑΝΤ1, θα κάνει δικιά του πλατφόρμα αυτό είναι κάλο αν γίνει καθώς ο ΑΝΤ1 θα βάλει καλύτερο πρόγραμμα και από τους δυο ΟΤΕ και NOVA. Αυτό το πιστεύω ότι μπορεί να γίνει καθώς τα ελεύθερα κανάλια δεν έχουν πλέον έσοδα και θα στραφούν σε άλλες πήγες εσόδων, αργά η γρήγορα. Το θέμα είναι αν θα προτίμηση ο κόσμος τα άπλα πακέτα τηλεοράσεις από τα triple play

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Θα κάνει ο ΑΝΤ1 πλατφόρμα; Καλά, ας βελτιώσει την απαράδεκτη εικόνα που έχει πρώτα και βλέπουμε...

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα συμφωνησω με τον πιο πανω φιλο

ας βελτιωσουν πρωτα τα συστηματα τους γιατι οσοι εχουν FULL HD τηλεορασεις ειλικρινα γελανε με τα χαλια τους σε ποιοτητα εικονας και ηχου

θα μου πεις που θα βρουν λεφτα...οταν εχουν πηξει το προγραμμα τους στα "φτηνα" τουρκικα σηριαλ αυτο ειναι αποδειξη οτι δεν εχουν μια...αν ρωτησεις και τους "μαθητευομενους" δημοσιογραφους που τους πινουν το αιμα για λιγα ευρω...

εγω για αυτο δεν παρακολουθω ελληνικη "δωρεαν" ψηφιακη τηλεοραση και προτιμω τον Η/Υ και το ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ καθως δεν βρισκω κατι που να αξιζει σε ποιοτητα (με ελαχιστες εξαιρεσεις)

τα περισσοτερα ειναι για τα σκουπιδια αυτα που δειχνουν.

----------


## rufous

Παιδιά συγγνώμη αν έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, αλλά τελικά η Forthnet το άλλαξε το πακέτο και τα απεριόριστα είναι προς όλων των δικτύων τα σταθερά;

----------


## sakels

Ναι, με δωρο τα κινητα μεχρι 10/6

----------


## Zer0c00L

συμφωνα με αυτο



και με αυτο



και οτι λεει εδω http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/media/3p...-list-2013.pdf

----------


## mikroman

ήταν πολύ καλή η προσφορά με τα κινητά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι και χωρίς αυτά η τιμή είναι πολύ χαμηλά

----------


## PerseasG

> ήταν πολύ καλή η προσφορά με τα κινητά, αλλά πιστεύω ότι και χωρίς αυτά η τιμή είναι πολύ χαμηλά


Χωρίς τα κινητά, η τιμή είναι χάλια.

----------


## patch

γιατί δεν γράφετε απλά bump, τι αναλαμπές σας έρχονται κάθε βδομάδα να προσθέστε κάτι σε μια είδηση με 35 σελίδες
προς ΔΟ: δεν ήρθε η ώρα να κλείσει ?

----------


## xatzikiriakos

> Χωρίς τα κινητά, η τιμή είναι χάλια.


???
24 Mbps κ απεριόριστα σταθερά
HOL από 34 online προσφορά 24, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι για πάντα η τιμή ή αν μετά το χρόνο πας στον τρέχοντα τιμοκατάλογο
WIND 34 online offer 20 για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο
CYTA 23 + 9 για τα απεριόριστα
ΟΤΕ 31,8 -> 36,8 ανά εξάμηνο
24+σταθερά+family pack 46,7 -> 51,7 ανά εξάμηνο

----------


## apto

> ???
> 24 Mbps κ απεριόριστα σταθερά
> HOL από 34 online προσφορά 24, δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν είναι για πάντα η τιμή ή αν μετά το χρόνο πας στον τρέχοντα τιμοκατάλογο
> WIND 34 online offer 20 για έναν ολόκληρο χρόνο
> CYTA 23 + 9 για τα απεριόριστα
> ΟΤΕ 31,8 -> 36,8 ανά εξάμηνο
> 24+σταθερά+family pack 46,7 -> 51,7 ανά εξάμηνο


λογικό να είναι χαμηλότερα απ'τους υπόλοιπους, όταν έχει προσφορά.
ο οτε κ η cyta είναι πιο ακριβά χωρίς tv. 
το βασικό πλεονέκτημα είναι ότι η τιμή είναι για πάντα, οπότε δεν ανεβαίνει μετά το τέλος του 1ου χρόνου

----------


## nikosira

12 ωρες δια 3 ειναι 4 ωρες τελικα γιατι το βημα χρεωσεις ειναι ανα 3λεπτο σωστα?Η wind  μου εκανε προσφορα για να μην κανω μεταφορα της γραμμης στην forthnet δινοντας μου ιντερνετ 24mbps απεριοριστα σταθερα και 2 ωρες κινητα με 17 ευρω το μηνα για ενα χρονο.τι να κανω?

----------


## mikroman

δεν έβγαλα άκρη από την διαίρεση που έκανες, αλλά για να μην μπλέκεσαι το βήμα είναι ένα λεπτό, άρα δεν μπορείς να κάνεις πάνω από 720 τηλεφωνήματα σε κινητά, αν δεν σου φτάνουν, τότε τις 2 ώρες στη wind, δεν υπάρχει λόγος να τις σκέφτεσαι.

----------


## nikosira

Οπου διαβασα στις διαφημησεις της forthnet οντος το βήμα είναι ένα λεπτό και δικαιουσε 720 τηλεφωνηματα του λεπτου  σωστα?Στην wind μου λενε παντος οτι  το βήμα είναι ανα 3λεπτό και οχι ανα λεπτο εξου και η διαιρεση 12 ωρες δια 3 ειναι 4 ωρες.

----------


## amnisia

Ο τιμοκατάλογος της Forthnet για το 3play (http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/media/3p...-list-2013.pdf) γράφει :

"Για κλήσεις προς κινητά, η χρέωση είναι ανά λεπτό. Για τις απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς κινητά, ισχύει πολιτική ορθής χρήσης 720 λεπτά με
βήμα χρέωσης ανά λεπτό. Μετά τη κατανάλωση των 720 λεπτών ανά μήνα, οι κλήσεις χρεώνονται με 0,0299€/λεπτό"

----------


## FSHOPAXD

H Χρέωση είναι ανα λεπτό πάντα στα δωρεάν λεπτά, μετά ανα sec και η χρέωση προς ολα τα τηλέφωνα σταθερα-κινητά είναι πάντα ΑΣΤΙΚΗ! ακόμη και μετά τα της ορθής χρήσης...

----------


## giorg

νομίζω καιρός είναι να ακολουθήσουν και οι άλλες εταιρίες στην μείωση των χρεώσεων, καθώς και οι κινητές.
Αν συνεχίσουν έτσι μας βλέπω να επιστρέφουμε σιγά σιγά πίσω στην εποχή των σταθερών.
Δεν μ' αρέσει η ιδέα να γίνει κάποιος μονοπώλιο, αλλά με τέτοιες τιμές, όποιος χρησιμοποιεί το σταθερό, έχει πολύ καλό λόγο να πάει forthnet

----------


## apto

> H Χρέωση είναι ανα λεπτό πάντα στα δωρεάν λεπτά, μετά ανα sec και η χρέωση προς ολα τα τηλέφωνα σταθερα-κινητά είναι πάντα ΑΣΤΙΚΗ! ακόμη και μετά τα της ορθής χρήσης...


ισχύει αυτό; μετά το 1ο είναι ανά sec; δεν το χω δει κάπου.
στον οτε είναι ανά sec, αλλά και πάλι μετά τα 30secs βγαίνει πιο φτηνά η forthnet

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> ..όποιος χρησιμοποιεί το σταθερό, έχει πολύ καλό λόγο να πάει forthnet


 :One thumb up:  Απλά ακόμη ο κόσμος δεν το έχει καταλάβει σωστά.

----------


## avga

επειδή με τις τιμές που είχαν οι κλήσεις προς κινητά από σταθερό, όλοι είχαν σταματήσει να χρησιμοποιούν το σταθερό και παίρναν απ' το κινητό που είχε δωρεάν χρόνο ομιλίας, με αποτέλεσμα τώρα να θεωρείτε δεδομένο πως δεν καλείς κινητά απ' το σταθερό, σιγά σιγά ο κόσμος θα καταλάβει την διαφορά στις τιμές και θα δει ότι τον συμφέρει να μειώσει το πρόγραμμα του κινητού του, ειδικά με την φορολογία που πέφτει τώρα πια στα κινητά.
Αυτές οι τιμές είχαν πάτημα όταν τα κινητά ήταν νέα τεχνολογία, τώρα πια που είναι κάτι στάνταρ δεν έχει βάση το να έχεις τέτοια διαφορά στις χρεώσεις κλήσεων προς κινητά.
όπως κάποτε το adsl ήταν ακριβό, τώρα είναι το vdsl ακριβό και το φορητό ίντερνετ, οι κλήσεις προς κινητά όμως πρέπει να πέσουν.

----------


## giorg

παίρνει κάποιο διάστημα να προσαρμοστούμε στα νέα δεδομένα, σιγά σιγά θα το καταλάβει ο κόσμος και θα ακολουθήσουν υποχρεωτικά οι εταιρίες, αλλιώς είναι καταδικασμένες.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Η αστική χρέωση πάντως έχω δει ότι κρατάει πολύ χαμηλά τους λογαριασμούς και σε πολύ κόσμο πλέον δεν υπάρχουν αυτοί οι "φουσκωμένοι" από τα κινητά λογαριασμοί...

----------


## sdikr

> Η αστική χρέωση πάντως έχω δει ότι κρατάει πολύ χαμηλά τους λογαριασμούς και σε πολύ κόσμο πλέον δεν υπάρχουν αυτοί οι "φουσκωμένοι" από τα κινητά λογαριασμοί...


Λογικό δεν είναι όταν πριν οι τιμές ήταν στα high τους; (Άσχετα αν τα τέλη τερματισμού είχανε πέσει)

----------


## gkamared

Off Topic


		παιδιά κάποιος που να έχει *3play* και να μην του έχουν έρθει οι *λογαριασμοί έντυποι* υπάρχει :Question:  :Confused:

----------


## ntinter

> Λογικό δεν είναι όταν πριν οι τιμές ήταν στα high τους; (Άσχετα αν τα τέλη τερματισμού είχανε πέσει)


πέρα πα'τα πάγια, οι χαμηλές χρεώσεις είναι πολύ σημαντικό κομμάτι για τους λογαριασμούς.
συμφωνώ απόλυτα, όπως όλοι φυσικά, ότι πρέπει να πέσουν οι χρεώσεις και των υπολοίπων

----------


## tempo

κάποιος που έχει το 3play ας με ενημερώσει: το router ποιό είναι;

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> κάποιος που έχει το 3play ας με ενημερώσει: το router ποιό είναι;


Δεν είναι κάποιο Standard , ανάλογα με την διαθεσιμότητα. Συνήθως τώρα δίνεται το Thomson TD5130 (Technicolor).

----------


## Zer0c00L

δεν ξερω αν υπαρχει η παρακατω ειδηση αλλα η NOVA εβγαλε νεο πακετο



αλλα υπαρχει προβλημα καθως η διαφημιση ειναι παραπλανητικη καθως τα αθλητικα ειναι "προσθετη υπηρεσια" 

αρκει να πατησεις εκει που λεει περισσοτερα στην διαφημιση http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...ign=novasports και θα διαπιστωσεις οτι η τελικη τιμη ειναι 49.80 ευρω

βαση του τηλεοπτικου σταθμου ΣΚΑΙ που δημοσιευεται η ειδηση για την παραπλανητικη διαφημιση ηδη υπαρχει ερευνα εν εξελιξη για το θεμα μετα απο καταγγελια.




> Αντιδράσεις προκαλεί η παραπλανητική διαφήμιση της NOVA με την οποία προσπαθεί να προσελκύσει νέους πελάτες για το ποδοσφαιρικό πακέτο. 
> 
> Η NOVA διαφημίζει το ποδοσφαιρικό πακέτο με συνδρομή 19,90 ευρω παραπλανώντας εκατομμύρια φίλους του ποδοσφαίρου. 
> 
> Κι αυτό γιατί στην ουσία το συγκεκριμένο πακέτο κοστίζει 49,80 ευρω. 
> 
> Στην πραγματικότητα για να αποκτήσει κάποιος το ποδοσφαιρικό πακέτο με 19,90 ευρω θα πρέπει να έχει γίνει συνδρομητής και σε ένα άλλο πακέτο το 3play πληρώνοντας άλλα 29,90 ευρω και μάλιστα με δέσμευση 12 μηνών, σύνολο δηλαδή 49,80. 
> 
> Η NOVA ακόμα και στο διευκρινιστικό crawl bar που παίζει μαζί με τη διαφήμιση, αποφεύγει να εξηγήσει στους τηλεθεατές το συνολικό κόστος του πακέτου. 
> ...

----------


## blade_

οχι απλα παραπλανητικη η φωτογραφια..σηκωνει καταγγελια

----------


## FSHOPAXD

H κόντρα ΣΚΑΙ και Forthnet για ευνόητους λόγους, συνεχίζεται.
Η διαφήμιση αναφέρει στο τηλεοπτικό ότι αφορά συνδρομητές 3PLAY Nova άρα θα πρέπει κανείς πρώτα να έχει 3Play για να έχει με +19,90€ όλα τα αθλητικά. Επίσης εδώ και 2 χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ διαφήμιζε τις υπηρεσίες TV με 19,90€ ...μόνο για συνδρομητές OTE... δεν ήταν παραπλανητικό....

----------


## Zer0c00L

εγω φιλε μου δεν ξερω για καμια κοντρα μεταξυ του ΣΚΑΙ (αλαφουζου) και της FORTHnet Group (NOVA) αυτο που ξερω ως καταναλωτης οτι παιζουν στα ΜΜΕ παραπλανητικες διαφημισεις και πρεπει να επεμβουν οι αρμοδιες αρχες.

για μενα και οι δυο διαφημισεις ειναι παραπλανητικες για το κοινο

η διαφημιση για το 3Play ειναι παραπλανητικη γιατι σου λεει να πληρωσεις 29.90 ευρω για Τηλεφωνια+Διαδικτυο+Τηλεοραση αλλα ξεχναει να αναφερει για ποια τηλεοραση ομως πληρωνεις? να σου πω για την ελευθερη και δωρεαν τηλεοραση που προσφερει ο δορυφορος η τα ελληνικα επιγεια ψηφιακα καναλια που σου προσφερει δωρεαν η DIGEA.

και τα καναλια NOVA Cinema και τα καναλια NOVA Sports πρεπει να πληρωσεις κατι εξτρα για να τα εχεις.

η διαφημιση για το αθλητικο πακετο με 19.90 δεν αναφερει πουθενα αυτο που λες φιλε μου (οτι πρεπει να εχεις το 3Play αρα να πληρωνεις 29.90 ευρω και με τα 19.90 ευρω που κοστιζει το αθλητικο να πας στα 49.80 ευρω το μηνα.

παμε τωρα στις λεπτομερειες

το βασικο πακετο της FORTHnet + NOVA ειναι το 3 Play (Τηλεφωνια + Τηλεοραση + Διαδικτυο)

και η τιμη του βασικου πακετου ειναι στα 29.90 ευρω σωστα μεχρι εδω?

στα 29.90 ευρω που πληρωνεις ως πελατης τι υπηρεσιες παιρνεις?

Τηλεφωνια Απεριόριστες κλήσεις προς σταθερά Κλήσεις προς όλα τα κινητά σε τιμή σταθερού (αστική χρέωση)
Συνδεση με το διαδικτυο έως 24Mbps
Τηλεόραση με περισσότερα από 250 κανάλια

συμφωνα παντα με την διαφημιση τους http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/Services...aspx?a_id=6208

αν πας ομως στον τιμοκαταλογο τους http://www.forthnetgroup.gr/media/3p...-list-2013.pdf

θα διαπιστωσεις την πραγματικη αληθεια το τι πληρωνεις και τι παιρνεις

Μηνιαίο πάγιο 29.90 Ευρώ

Internet έως 24Mbps Απεριόριστο
Σταθερά (Αστικές / Υπεραστικές κλήσεις) Απεριόριστο
Κλήσεις προς όλα τα κινητά (Vodafone, Cosmote, Wind - Q) 0,0299€/λεπτό
∆ιεθνείς κλήσεις προς σταθερά Βάσει τιµοκαταλόγου διεθνών κλήσεων
Τηλεόραση Nova Start pack

θα εξαιρεθουν η τηλεφωνια και το διαδικτυο και παμε στο θεμα τηλεορασης

τι περιλαμβανει το NOVA Start Pack

παραθετω και τα αναλογα screenshots και ο καθενας μπορει να βγαλει τα συμπερασματα του

δεν κανω το δικηγορο κανενος απλα μου αρεσει να λενε την αληθεια

οποιος εχει NOVA βλεπει το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα (Super League) και το ευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα (Champions League)

οποιος εχει OTE βλεπει το Γερμανικο/Αγγλικο/Ιταλικο/Ισπανικο Πρωταθλημα + NBA + Ευρωμπασκετ κτλ...

επειδη αναφερες για τον ΟΤΕ σου παραθετω τα σχετικα screenshots και την πηγη

OTE TV μεσω δορυφορου FAMILY PACK
http://otetv.ote.gr/portal/page/port...=Family%20Pack

OTE TV μεσω δορυφορου FULL PACK
http://otetv.ote.gr/portal/page/port...et=Full%20Pack

----------


## pavlito

> H κόντρα ΣΚΑΙ και Forthnet για ευνόητους λόγους, συνεχίζεται.
> Η διαφήμιση αναφέρει στο τηλεοπτικό ότι αφορά συνδρομητές 3PLAY Nova άρα θα πρέπει κανείς πρώτα να έχει 3Play για να έχει με +19,90€ όλα τα αθλητικά. Επίσης εδώ και 2 χρόνια που ο ΟΤΕ διαφήμιζε τις υπηρεσίες TV με 19,90€ ...μόνο για συνδρομητές OTE... δεν ήταν παραπλανητικό....


Σωστά τα λες αλλα ο αλαφούζος και το σκάι που ζει από τον οτε δεν είπε τπτ για τη διαφήμιση του οτε . Και οι δύο (nova και οτε ) έχουν ίδιο στυλ διαφημίσεων . Επίσης αυτή η κόντρα ξεκίνησε από τον τζαμπατζη αλαφούζο που ήθελε να προβάλλει δωρεάν τα στιγμιότυπα των αγώνων από τη nova . Ελλαδάρα λέμε.....

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Σωστά τα λες αλλα ο αλαφούζος και το σκάι που ζει από τον οτε δεν είπε τπτ για τη διαφήμιση του οτε . Και οι δύο (nova και οτε ) έχουν ίδιο στυλ διαφημίσεων . Επίσης αυτή η κόντρα ξεκίνησε από τον τζαμπατζη αλαφούζο που ήθελε να προβάλλει δωρεάν τα στιγμιότυπα των αγώνων από τη nova . Ελλαδάρα λέμε.....


οπως ειπα δεν ξερω τι παιζει με τον ΣΚΑΙ και τον αλαφουζο (δικο τους προβλημα)

να με συγχωρεις αλλα η πραγματικη διαφημιση που παιζει και στην ιστοσελιδα τους δεν λεει τιποτα απο αυτα που αναφερεις λεει ξεκαθαρα 19.90 για αθλητικα δεν αναφερει τιποτα αλλο πρεπει να πατησεις το "περισσοτερα" για να διαπιστωσεις την πραγματικη αληθεια

οτι αφορα το τηλεοπτικο σποτ (δεν το ειδα σημερα) στην εφημεριδα ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ παντως εχει αλλαξει η διαφημιση (προστεθηκαν με μικρα γραμματα αυτο που αναφερω οτι για να εχεις το αθλητικο πακετο με 19.90 ευρω το μηνα πρεπει να εχεις το 3Play αρα 29.90 ευρω το μηνα  αρα 49.80 ευρω το μηνα)

οτι αφορα τον ΟΤΕ φιλε μου καπου κανεις λαθος καθως στα 19.90 ευρω ηταν για πελατες ΟΤΕ και αφορουσε το FULL PACK (ολα τα καναλια και HD) το ξερω καθως το πηραν αρκετοι συγγενεις-γνωστοι-φιλοι μου και δεν υπηρχε καμια παραπλανηση μια χαρα σου ελεγε οτι αφορα πελατες ΟΤΕ με το δικαιωμα επιλογης ειτε μεσω CONN-X ειτε μεσω ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ αν δεν ησουν πελατης ΟΤΕ τοτε πηγαινες υποχρεωτικα στο μεσω ΔΟΡΥΦΟΡΟΥ οπως ισχυει και σημερα (αν δεις τις εικονες που παραθετω σε προηγουμενο μου μηνυμα)

ουτε φυσικα θα σταθω στα περι τιμης ποσο κοστιζει να εισαι πελατης ΟΤΕ και να εχεις ΤΗΛΕΦΩΝΙΑ + ΔΙΑΔΙΚΤΥΟ + ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ η το αντιστοιχο να εισαι πελατης FORTHnet 

εγω καθησα και ανεβασα μερικες εικονες απο τις δικες τους ιστοσελιδες πανω σε ενα συγκεκριμενο πραγμα που λεγεται ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ σε αυτο εχεις να πεις κατι? γιατι συμφωνα με αυτες φαινεται ποιος κανει "παραπλανητικη διαφημιση" και παρα τις προσπαθειες της FORTHnet μηπως αποφυγει το ενδεχομενο τιμωριας η προστιμου η καταγγελιας (αλλαξε την διαφημιση τουλαχιστον απο οτι ειδα στο ΠΡΩΤΟ ΘΕΜΑ και λεει οτι για να επιλεξεις το "αθλητικο πακετο" με 19.90 ευρω πρεπει να εισαι συνδρομητης της FORTHnet 3 Play (αρα να πληρωνεις τα 29.90 ευρω το μηνα) μονο τοτε εχεις το δικαιωμα βεβαια δεν αναφερει οτι η τιμη θα εκτοξευτει στα 49.80 ευρω το μηνα ουτε φυσικα οτι το 3 Play εχει τα καναλια που αφορουν το Start Pack δηλαδη τα ελευθερα απο δορυφορο και τα ελευθερα ελληνικα ψηφιακα καναλια αν θες novacinema η HD πρεπει να πληρωσεις αλλα εξτρα.

ενω ο ανταγωνιστης τους αγαπητε μου σου λεει θες Family Pack πληρωσε το απο 14.90 ευρω το μηνα η 18.63 το μηνα (αν δεν εισαι ΟΤΕ)
αν θες Full Pack πληρωσε το 21.40 ευρω το μηνα η 27.38 ευρω το μηνα (αν δεν εισαι ΟΤΕ)

μιλαω παντα για ΤΗΛΕΟΡΑΣΗ ετσι

με αφηνει αδιαφορο το θεμα τηλεφωνια και διαδικτυο καθως εκει ο καθενας μας μπορει να επιλεξει οτι θελει

εγω επελεξα βαση δικων μου κριτηριων να εχω OTE Conn-X VDSL 30αρα (Αστικα-υπεραστικα και συνδεση με το διαδικτυο) και με καλυπτει απολυτα δεν εχω πακετο για κινητα και τηλεοραση (αλλοι γνωστοι μου το εχουν)

----------


## jkoukos

@Zer0c00L, είναι γνωστή η κόντρα του ΣΚΑΪ με την NOVA και σωστά λες ότι δεν πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει.
Αλλά αυτό που ξεκίνησες με την παραπλανητική (ή μη) διαφήμιση είναι απλά το τελευταίο επεισόδιο αυτής ακριβώς της κόντρας.

Η NOVA ξεκίνησε την προσφορά αρχές του μήνα και αναφορά έγινε παντού, όπου κανείς διαβάζει στην 3η παράγραφο "_Σε αυτό το πλούσιο κι ελκυστικό αθλητικό θέαμα έχουν τη δυνατότητα πλέον να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση όλοι οι νέοι και υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας Nova 3Play, μόνο με 19,90 ευρώ το μήνα για πάντα_".
Ακόμη και το site του Παναθηναϊκού το αναφέρει, σε αντίστοιχη προσφορά που τρέχει (και σε άλλες ομάδες) για τους φιλάθλους  του.

Νομίζω ότι συμφωνείς κάθε νοήμων δεν αγοράζει κάτι απλά επειδή είδε μια φωτογραφική διαφήμιση αλλά θα ψαχτεί λίγο παραπάνω πατώντας τουλάχιστον σε αυτή ώστε να δει σε τι πράγμα αναφέρεται.
Εκεί λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει καμία παρανόηση και όλα είναι ξεκάθαρα.

----------


## value_

"ΟΤΙ ΠΑΡΕΙΣ ΕΚΑΤΟΟΟ" Αστο κάτω αυτό!!! κάνει διακόσια!!!

----------


## Zer0c00L

> @Zer0c00L, είναι γνωστή η κόντρα του ΣΚΑΪ με την NOVA και σωστά λες ότι δεν πρέπει να μας ενδιαφέρει.
> Αλλά αυτό που ξεκίνησες με την παραπλανητική (ή μη) διαφήμιση είναι απλά το τελευταίο επεισόδιο αυτής ακριβώς της κόντρας.
> 
> Η NOVA ξεκίνησε την προσφορά αρχές του μήνα και αναφορά έγινε παντού, όπου κανείς διαβάζει στην 3η παράγραφο "_Σε αυτό το πλούσιο κι ελκυστικό αθλητικό θέαμα έχουν τη δυνατότητα πλέον να αποκτήσουν πρόσβαση όλοι οι νέοι και υφιστάμενοι συνδρομητές της υπηρεσίας Nova 3Play, μόνο με 19,90 ευρώ το μήνα για πάντα_".
> Ακόμη και το site του Παναθηναϊκού το αναφέρει, σε αντίστοιχη προσφορά που τρέχει (και σε άλλες ομάδες) για τους φιλάθλους  του.
> 
> Νομίζω ότι συμφωνείς κάθε νοήμων δεν αγοράζει κάτι απλά επειδή είδε μια φωτογραφική διαφήμιση αλλά θα ψαχτεί λίγο παραπάνω πατώντας τουλάχιστον σε αυτή ώστε να δει σε τι πράγμα αναφέρεται.
> Εκεί λοιπόν δεν υπάρχει καμία παρανόηση και όλα είναι ξεκάθαρα.


δεν μου ειναι γνωστη η κοντρα τους ουτε με ενδιαφερει φυσικα

αυτο που με ενδιαφερει και ξερω οτι αυτο που κανει η συγκεκριμενη εταιρεια και πολυ σωστα την κατηγορουν (και μακαρι να φαει ενα γερο προστιμο) λεγεται παραπλανητικη διαφημιση η να το πω πιο χυμα απατη

γιατι οταν λες ενα πραγμα οτι κοστιζει 19.90 ευρω αλλα για να το εχεις πρεπει να πληρωνεις η να αποκτησεις ενα αλλο πραγμα που κοστιζει 29.90 ευρω αρα συνολο 49.80 ευρω οπως καταλαβαινεις τελικα αγοραζεις αυτο το πραγμα για 49.80 ευρω και οχι για 19.90 ευρω.

ελπιζω επισης οι φιλαθλοι να φερθουν εξυπνα και να την τιμωρησουν με διακοπη συμβολαιων ωστε να παρει το μαθημα της επιτελους και να σκεφτεται τους πελατες της ως πελατες και οχι ως κοροιδα που τις δινουν τα ευρωπουλα της.

αλλιως ειναι αξιοι της τυχης τους.

----------


## FSHOPAXD

Μάλιστα παραπλανητική ... αλλά ο Σκαι όταν "κλέβει" αγωνιστικές φάσεις και δημιουργεί κυριακάτικες αθλητικές εκπομπές νόμιμος...
Οπως και ο OTE TV που διαφημίζει 19,90... τα ξεχνάμε; 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzZgMD9yeNs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpll7bZCk5c
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyaCNh3tvzg  και εδώ η τιμή πάλι για πελάτες ΟΤΕ...

Α να μην ξεχάσω τα απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα που διαφημίζουν όλες οι κινητές που είναι 1500 λεπτά...με τρίλεπτη την κάθε κλήση...

Τέλος να σχολιάσω και για όλου του κόσμου τα ποδόσφαιρα να έχει κάποιος... αποτελεί "εισαγωγή" τηλεοπτικού προιόντος... κατά τα άλλα απαξιώνουμε το δικό μας παραγωγής θέαμα το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα, το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα Μπάσκετ, το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα Βόλλευ... ΟΚ και στο σουπερ μάρκετ την Γερμανική μπύρα και το Ισπανικό Κρασί, αντε παιδιά και καλή δουλειά...

----------


## manicx

> Τέλος να σχολιάσω και για όλου του κόσμου τα ποδόσφαιρα να έχει κάποιος... αποτελεί "εισαγωγή" τηλεοπτικού προιόντος... κατά τα άλλα απαξιώνουμε το δικό μας παραγωγής θέαμα το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα, το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα Μπάσκετ, το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα Βόλλευ... ΟΚ και στο σουπερ μάρκετ την Γερμανική μπύρα και το Ισπανικό Κρασί, αντε παιδιά και καλή δουλειά...


Δεν τα απαξιώνουμε 'εμείς'. Τα απαξιώνουν όσοι ασχολούνται και τους οποίους 'ταΐζει' καλά η εταιρία στην οποία εργάζεσαι και η οποία αφήνει απλήρωτο το προσωπικό της. Και ο ΟΤΕ TV καλύπτει Ελληνικές διοργανώσεις (πχ Κύπελο Ελλάδας, Πρωτάθημα χάντμπολ) αλλά κουβέντα γι'αυτά.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Μάλιστα παραπλανητική ... αλλά ο Σκαι όταν "κλέβει" αγωνιστικές φάσεις και δημιουργεί κυριακάτικες αθλητικές εκπομπές νόμιμος...
> Οπως και ο OTE TV που διαφημίζει 19,90... τα ξεχνάμε; 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mzZgMD9yeNs
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tpll7bZCk5c
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyaCNh3tvzg  και εδώ η τιμή πάλι για πελάτες ΟΤΕ...
> 
> Α να μην ξεχάσω τα απεριόριστα τηλέφωνα που διαφημίζουν όλες οι κινητές που είναι 1500 λεπτά...με τρίλεπτη την κάθε κλήση...
> 
> Τέλος να σχολιάσω και για όλου του κόσμου τα ποδόσφαιρα να έχει κάποιος... αποτελεί "εισαγωγή" τηλεοπτικού προιόντος... κατά τα άλλα απαξιώνουμε το δικό μας παραγωγής θέαμα το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα, το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα Μπάσκετ, το Ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα Βόλλευ... ΟΚ και στο σουπερ μάρκετ την Γερμανική μπύρα και το Ισπανικό Κρασί, αντε παιδιά και καλή δουλειά...


ναι παραπλανητικη διαφημιση ειναι οταν σου λεει 19.90 ευρω το αθλητικο πακετο αλλα προυποθετει να εισαι η να γινεις συνδρομητης 3 play που σημαινει 29.90 ευρω αρα 49.80 το μηνα με 12 μηνη δεσμευση οσο και μην σου αρεσει.

οτι αφορα τον ΣΚΑΙ και τον ιδιοκτητη του (αλαφουζο) προεδρο του παναθηναικου οπως σου ειπα δεν με ενδιαφερει

λες για τον ΟΤΕ συνεχεια και τα 19.90 ευρω που αφορουσαν πελατες του ΟΤΕ (αν δεν εισαι διαφερει η τιμη) προσωπικα σου ειπα οτι δεν ειδα κατι το παραπλανητικο στην διαφημιση και οπως σου ειπα βαλανε αρκετοι συγγενεις-φιλοι-γνωστοι τηλεοραση απο τον ΟΤΕ και ειναι απολυτα ευχαριστημενοι για το περιεχομενο αυτων που πληρωσαν (μερικοι απο αυτους ηταν στην ΝΟΒΑ πριν και πληρωναν 70αρια)

καλα το απεριοριστα κινητα δεν θα το σχολιασω εχεις απολυτα δικιο...

οτι αφορα το ποδοσφαιρο και το ελληνικο πρωταθλημα που λες εχει απαξιωθει απο μονο του ευτυχως που η ΝΟΒΑ το προωθει μαζι με το champions league και επωφελουνται και οι δυο πλευρες αλλιως θα ειχε μπει λουκετο πριν απο καιρο.

(υπαρχουν τα κοροιδα ακομα που τους πληρωνουν)

ευτυχως το ελληνικο μπασκετ δεν εχει απαξιωθει και ελπιζω να μην γινει...

λες για τα ξενα πρωταθληματα (αγγλικο-γερμανικο-ισπανικο-ιταλικο) εχεις παρακολουθησει αγωνα να δεις ΜΠΑΛΑ?

δεν θα συζητησω βεβαια για το μπασκετ η την φορμουλα ενα κτλ 

τελος παντων εγω ειπα ειναι καθαρα θεμα επιλογων

επιλεγεις => πληρωνεις αλλα αν δεν παρεις αυτο που περιμενεις μην διαμαρτυρηθεις μετα εισαι αξιος της επιλογης που εκανες + οτι σε εχουν δεσμευσει για 12 μηνες που σημαινει οτι αν φυγεις θα τους πληρωσεις.

απλα πραγματα

----------


## jkoukos

Βρε @Zer0c00L, δεν είπε κανείς ότι είναι άγια και καθαρή η NOVA, αλλά είναι υποκριτικό το θέμα που ξεκίνησε ο SKAI (και παρέθεσες) λόγω της μεταξύ τους κόντρας.
Και αυτό γιατί δεν κάνει την ίδια αναφορά και στις διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ, μιας και έχει την αποκλειστικότητα στην παραγωγή των αθλητικών εκπομπών αυτού.
Δεν είναι τυχαίο ότι δεν αποτάνθηκε στους επίσημους φορείς αλλά κάνει αναφορά γενικά και αόριστα, ακολουθώντας το παράδειγμα του Κουρή (εναντίον του) "λέγε-λέγε όλο και κάτι θα μείνει", γιατί μέχρι τώρα τα άλλα παιδιά δεν τον παίζουν και δεν βρίσκει "δίκαιο" πουθενά.

Με γρήγορο crawl γίνεται ενημέρωση στο video και των 2, ότι η προσφορά αναφέρεται σε συνδρομητές του δικού τους δικτύου.
Πρόσεξέ το καλά (γύρω στο 1') στην ανακοίνωσή του, μόνο που πονηρά σκεπτόμενος έχει βάλει πάνω στο crawl δικό του σταθερό μήνυμα.

Ακόμη και στο επίσημο site του ΟΤΕ, υπάρχει αντίστοιχη (με τη φωτό που έδωσες) διαφήμιση για προσφορά Full Pack με 21,90€ και μόνο όταν πατήσεις πάνω της μαθαίνεις ότι αναφέρεται σε συνδρομητές (12μηνης υποχρεωτικής δέσμευσης) του δικτύου του και όχι άλλων παρόχων. Και μάλιστα οι όροι και προϋποθέσεις είναι καλά κρυμμένοι και όχι εμφανείς όπως στην NOVA.

 

Ακριβώς το ίδιο δηλαδή και στις 2 περιπτώσεις.

Λέμε λοιπόν ότι πρέπει να φιλτράρεις τις "βαρύγδουπες" ανακοινώσεις ειδικά όταν προέρχονται από μία μόνο πλευρά και όχι άλλα κανάλια.
Τέλος αντίστοιχη προσφορά του ΠΑΟ τρέχει σε όλες σχεδόν τις ΠΑΕ.

----------


## Zer0c00L

θα συμφωνησω μαζι σου οτι οι υποψηφιοι πελατες πρεπει να φιλτραρουν και να διαβαζουν προσεκτικα τους ορους συμβασης (που απαιτουν υπογραφη) και τα "μικρα γραμματα".

αλλα διαφωνω φιλε μου σε μερικα πραγματα που λες

ολοι οι παροχοι σε δεσμευουν για 12 μηνες η και περισσοτερο

ολοι οι παροχοι κινητης τηλεφωνιας σου λενε "απεριοριστες κλησεις και περιηγηση στο διαδικτυο" αλλα υπαρχουν ορια αρα δεν ειναι απεριοριστα οπως λενε

ολες οι αλυσιδες καταστηματων σου κανουν προσφορες προιοντα αλλα δεν σου λενε οτι αυτα τα προιοντα που σου προσφερουν ειναι "προς αποσυρση απο την κυκλοφορια"

οτι αφορα του ΟΤΕ (σαφως και δεν ειναι "αγιος" καθως ειναι εταιρεια που εχει σκοπο το κερδος) τις διαφημισεις (δεν κανω το δικηγορο του) οσες εχω δει μεχρι τωρα στα ΜΜΕ για μενα φαινονται ξεκαθαρες απολυτα δεν λενε πραγματα που δεν ισχυουν (ειτε αφορουν πελατες τους ειτε αφορουν μη πελατες τους) και για αυτο επελεξα να ειμαι πελατης τους απο εποχη xDSL εκμεταλευομουν καθε φορα νεα προσφορα και μειωνα τα παγια μου και τις κλησεις μου μεχρι και τωρα που ειμαι στην εποχη VDSL και βγαινω κερδισμενος εχοντας την υπηρεσια που με αντιπροσωπευει 100%

πακετο τηλεορασης δεν επελεξα ποτε να εχω απο τον ΟΤΕ (παλια ειχα το φουλ πακετο της ΝΟΒΑ μεσω δορυφορου και το πληρωνα 70 ευρω περιπου καθε μηνα οταν εχασα την δουλεια μου και καταλαβα τι απατη πληρωνα τοσα χρονια το σταματησα) βεβαια με εχουν ζαλισει στα τηλεφωνα οι ειδικοι του marketing της εταιρειας ταζοντας μου διαφορα ωστε να ξανα γινω πελατης τους.

αν ποτε εβαζα πακετο τηλεορασης παλι τον ΟΤΕ θα διαλεγα και λογω τιμης και λογω περιεχομενου.

----------


## jkoukos

Δεν κατάλαβα που ακριβώς διαφωνείς μαζί μου.
Η όλη κουβέντα δεν έχει να κάνει ποιος έχει το καλύτερο πακέτο ή τι συμφέρει τον καθένα ανάλογα φυσικά των προτιμήσεων και των αναγκών του.

Έχει να κάνει με την ηθελημένη *υποκρισία* του ΣΚΑΙ και την *μονομερή* αναφορά σε ίδιες διαφημιστικές πρακτικές όλων των εταιρειών.
Τα βάζει (μόνος αυτός) με τη NOVA χωρίς να κάνει "αποκαλύψεις" προς το κοινό για τις *ίδιες ακριβώς πρακτικές* του συνεργαζόμενου ΟΤΕTV.

----------


## giorg

Δεν αρκεί που λένε ότι πρέπει να είσαι συνδρομητής 3play; 
Σε βάζουν πρώτα να υπογράψεις και μετά σου λένε θα πληρώσεις 50 αντί για 20;
Είναι καθαρά θέμα συμφερόντων του Αλαφούζου ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζει γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρει πως να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει και ταλαιπωρεί και τον Παναθηναϊκό μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα.
Πώς τους έπιασε έτσι ξαφνικά η καούρα και γιατί βρήκαν μόνο αυτή σαν παραπλανητική διαφήμιση και όχι απορρυπαντικά, ψωμιά κλπ;
Εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφει εδώ: http://zouzouniblog.blogspot.gr/2013/08/nova.html?m=1

Η ποιότητα και η κλάση κλπ, δεν έχουν να κάνουν σε τίποτα με το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου.
Αν ο κόσμος θέλει Hollywood αυτό θα πουλήσεις, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να έχει 80% τηλεθέαση η ΕΡΤ3 όταν έπαιζε τα καλλιτεχνικά και ποιοτικά προγράμματα.
Ο Ελληνας φίλαθλος Superleague θέλει να δει και την ομάδα του γενικότερα, δεν είναι τυχαίες οι κινήσεις και οι επιλογές.
Ο οτε το θεωρεί ακριβό ή δεν είναι διατεθειμένος να πληρώσει το ελληνικό πρωτάθλημα και ούτε έχει την δυνατότητα πρότασης βέβαια μέχρι το '17.
Την περασμένη βδομάδα που έπαιζε Καλλονή - Ολυμπιακός, βγήκα έξω να φάω και να δω και τον αγώνα, έκατσα σε ένα μαγαζί που έχει καλό φαϊ και πέρυσι έβλεπα τους αγώνες εκεί και αφότου παράγγειλα συνειδητοποίησα πως έχει οτεtv φέτος. Όλα τα μαγαζιά της παραλίας ήταν γεμάτα και αυτό ψιλοάδειο. 3 άτομα ήρθαν έκατσαν και όταν είδαν ότι δεν έχει νόβα έφυγαν.

----------


## Zer0c00L

> Δεν κατάλαβα που ακριβώς διαφωνείς μαζί μου.
> Η όλη κουβέντα δεν έχει να κάνει ποιος έχει το καλύτερο πακέτο ή τι συμφέρει τον καθένα ανάλογα φυσικά των προτιμήσεων και των αναγκών του.
> 
> Έχει να κάνει με την ηθελημένη *υποκρισία* του ΣΚΑΙ και την *μονομερή* αναφορά σε ίδιες διαφημιστικές πρακτικές όλων των εταιρειών.
> Τα βάζει (μόνος αυτός) με τη NOVA χωρίς να κάνει "αποκαλύψεις" προς το κοινό για τις *ίδιες ακριβώς πρακτικές* του συνεργαζόμενου ΟΤΕTV.


η διαφωνια μου στο ολο θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να επεμβουν οι αρμοδιες αρχες και οι οργανωσεις καταναλωτη και να επιβαλλουν ξεκαθαρη πολιτικη στις διαφημισεις χωρις παρερμηνιες και με ξεκαθαρους τους ορους και οποιος δεν συμμορφωνεται να του επιβαλλουν προστιμο ακομα και αναιρεση της αδειας λειτουργιας.

ειτε αφορα παροχους τηλεπικοινωνιων (σταθερης-κινητης-διαδικτυου-τηλεορασης) ειτε αφορα εταιρειες πωλησης προιοντων

προσωπικα οτι οι διαφημιση του ΟΤΕ ειναι καθαρη δεν ειναι παραπλανητικη οπως της FORTHnet/NOVA η οπως καποιων εταιρειων κινητης τηλεφωνιας που διαφημιζουν το "απεριοριστες κλησεις-περιηγηση στο διαδικτυο"

γενικα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να αναθεωρηθει το νομικο πλαισιο

- - - Updated - - -




> Δεν αρκεί που λένε ότι πρέπει να είσαι συνδρομητής 3play; 
> Σε βάζουν πρώτα να υπογράψεις και μετά σου λένε θα πληρώσεις 50 αντί για 20;
> Είναι καθαρά θέμα συμφερόντων του Αλαφούζου ή τουλάχιστον έτσι νομίζει γιατί δεν είμαι σίγουρος ότι ξέρει πως να πετύχει αυτό που θέλει και ταλαιπωρεί και τον Παναθηναϊκό μαζί με τα υπόλοιπα.
> Πώς τους έπιασε έτσι ξαφνικά η καούρα και γιατί βρήκαν μόνο αυτή σαν παραπλανητική διαφήμιση και όχι απορρυπαντικά, ψωμιά κλπ;
> Εγώ συμφωνώ με αυτά που γράφει εδώ: http://zouzouniblog.blogspot.gr/2013/08/nova.html?m=1
> 
> Η ποιότητα και η κλάση κλπ, δεν έχουν να κάνουν σε τίποτα με το ενδιαφέρον του κόσμου.
> Αν ο κόσμος θέλει Hollywood αυτό θα πουλήσεις, αλλιώς θα έπρεπε να έχει 80% τηλεθέαση η ΕΡΤ3 όταν έπαιζε τα καλλιτεχνικά και ποιοτικά προγράμματα.
> Ο Ελληνας φίλαθλος Superleague θέλει να δει και την ομάδα του γενικότερα, δεν είναι τυχαίες οι κινήσεις και οι επιλογές.
> ...


πολλες διαφημισεις σε πολλα πραγματα ειναι παραπλανητικες αλλα επειδη υπαρχει καθεστως ανομιας και κανεις δεν προστατευει τον καταναλωτη κανουν οτι θελουν αν υπηρχε νομος θα υπηρχαν χοντρα προστιμα και αφαιρεση αδειας λειτουργιας θα σου ελεγα εγω πως θα λειτουργουσαν  

οπως ειπα τα πραγματα ειναι θεμα καθαρα επιλογης

αν εισαι ελληνας φιλαθλος και θες να δεις την ομαδα σου στο ελληνικο/ευρωπαικο πρωταθλημα τοτε θα πληρωσεις στην ΝΟΒΑ τα 50-70 ευρω
(αν προσθεσω και τα νεα μετρα κατα της δορυφορικης πειρατειας (δειτε στο γνωστο SDTV) που επιβαλλει η ΝΟΒΑ θα πεσει πολυ κλαμα φετος...)

αν τωρα εισαι φιλαθλος και θες να δεις ποιοτικο ποδοσφαιρο τοτε θα πληρωσεις στον ΟΤΕ απο 20-30 ευρω

η αντιστοιχα πας σε καποια καφετερια-μπαρ-προποτζιδικο-ταβερνα και βλεπεις δωρεαν το θεαμα.

αν δεν εισαι δεν πληρωνεις κανεναν και βλεπεις τα δωρεαν ψηφιακα καναλια.

----------


## jkoukos

> η διαφωνια μου στο ολο θεμα ειναι οτι πρεπει να επεμβουν οι αρμοδιες αρχες και οι οργανωσεις καταναλωτη και να επιβαλλουν ξεκαθαρη πολιτικη στις διαφημισεις χωρις παρερμηνιες και με ξεκαθαρους τους ορους και οποιος δεν συμμορφωνεται να του επιβαλλουν προστιμο ακομα και αναιρεση της αδειας λειτουργιας.
> 
> ειτε αφορα παροχους τηλεπικοινωνιων (σταθερης-κινητης-διαδικτυου-τηλεορασης) ειτε αφορα εταιρειες πωλησης προιοντων
> 
> προσωπικα οτι οι διαφημιση του ΟΤΕ ειναι καθαρη δεν ειναι παραπλανητικη οπως της FORTHnet/NOVA η οπως καποιων εταιρειων κινητης τηλεφωνιας που διαφημιζουν το "απεριοριστες κλησεις-περιηγηση στο διαδικτυο"
> 
> γενικα πιστευω οτι πρεπει να αναθεωρηθει το νομικο πλαισιο.


H μόνη διαφωνία που βλέπω είναι ότι ακόμη θεωρείς τις διαφημίσεις του ΟΤΕ καθαρές και της NOVA παραπλανητικές.
Και αυτό όταν στα link που έδωσα εγώ και ο @FSHOPAXD παραπάνω οι διαφημιστικές πρακτικές είναι όχι παρόμοιες αλλά  *ολόϊδιες* και από τις 2 εταιρείες.
Για τον λόγο αυτό γράφω παραπάνω για την κλάψα του ΣΚΑΙ και πως με το "λέγε-λέγε όλο και κάτι θα μείνει".

----------


## mikroman

Ναι αλλά άμα ο άλλος είναι τυφλός μπορεί να μην δει τα γράμματα που περνάνε.., στην κανονική διαφήμιση, όχι σε αυτή του δελτίου ειδήσεων του σκάι με τις λεζάντες για να μην φαίνονται καθόλου, που το έβγαλε και πρώτο θέμα...
Θα μου πεις άμα είναι κουφός, τι γίνεται; γιατί μπορεί να μην ακούσει το σπικάζ και πάλι να παραπλανηθεί...
Άσε μας μωρέ που νοιάστηκαν για το συμφέρον μας.
Πήρε ο ίδιος ο σκαι τηλ στην forthnet και καλά για το πακέτο των 19,90 για τα αθλητικά και το πρώτο πράγμα που της λέει της κοπέλας ο υπάλληλος, είναι ότι πρέπει να είναι συνδρομήτρια στο 3play. Μα η διαφίμησει έλεγε 19,90, λέει αυτή. τις λέει ο υπάλληλος, το γράφει στην διαφήμιση ότι πρέπει να έχεις 3play, αλλά δεν αναφέρει την τιμή και αυτή λέει: "αα, γιατί εγώ δεν άκουσα κάτι τέτοιο".. 
Κι ο οτε το ίδιο κάνει προφανώς, έτσι είναι η διαφήμιση, θέλεις να μείνει στο θεατή αυτό που θες να του πασάρεις. λες την προσφορά σου και για να μην είσαι παράνομος αναφέρεις τις προυποθέσεις, δεν γίνεται να πληρώνεις τηλεοπτικό χρόνο για να τις αναλύεις. 
Δεν είναι και επιστήμη. Ούτε όροι σύμβασης με τράπεζες κλπ που έχουν τα μύρια όσα. 
20 ευρώ για τα αθλητικά, αν είσαι συνδρομητής 3play. Μπες στο ίντερνετ και δες ή πάρε τηλ και ρώτα πόσο είναι η συνδρομή για το 3play, θα σου πουν άλλα 30 ευρώ και τέλος το θέμα.

----------


## apto

Το αστείο της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι ο Αλαφούζος προσπαθώντας να κάνει ζημιά στην forthnet, ουσιαστικά έχει διαδώσει σε όλο τον κόσμο ότι με 19,90 μπορείς να βάλεις όλα τα αθλητικά της nova στο πακέτο του 3play με 29,90.
Η forthnet θα έπρεπε να έχει πληρώσει πάρα πολλά λεφτά για να μπει αυτό στο κεφάλι όλων και να κάνει τόσο εκτεταμένη διαφήμιση.  :Razz:

----------


## gkamared

> Το αστείο της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι ο Αλαφούζος προσπαθώντας να κάνει ζημιά στην forthnet, ουσιαστικά έχει διαδώσει σε όλο τον κόσμο ότι με 19,90 μπορείς να βάλεις όλα τα αθλητικά της nova στο πακέτο του 3play με 29,90.
> Η forthnet θα έπρεπε να έχει πληρώσει πάρα πολλά λεφτά για να μπει αυτό στο κεφάλι όλων και να κάνει τόσο εκτεταμένη διαφήμιση.


 :ROFL:  :Sneer:

----------


## FSHOPAXD

> Το αστείο της όλης υπόθεσης είναι ότι ο Αλαφούζος προσπαθώντας να κάνει ζημιά στην forthnet, ουσιαστικά έχει διαδώσει σε όλο τον κόσμο ότι με 19,90 μπορείς να βάλεις όλα τα αθλητικά της nova στο πακέτο του 3play με 29,90.
> Η forthnet θα έπρεπε να έχει πληρώσει πάρα πολλά λεφτά για να μπει αυτό στο κεφάλι όλων και να κάνει τόσο εκτεταμένη διαφήμιση.


Μα δεν κατάλαβες ότι τελικά είναι black-promotion για να πουλήσει περισσότερα Nova από τον ΠΑΟ, άλλωστε από τον Ιούλιο το πουλάνε... σαν πακέτο αθλητικών. Ένα σχόλιο ακόμη για το 19,90€ , τα αθλητικά δίνει σε αυτή την τιμή, δεν αναφέρει πουθενά στην διαφήμιση ότι τα δίνει μόνα τους ... και ναι εαν έχεις ...κάτι... τότε θα πάρεις με 19,90€ όλα τα αθλητικά , για πάντα ! όχι για 6μηνες! 
Είναι σημαντικό να σημειώσουμε ότι τελευταία η Forthnet προσανατολίζεται σε προσφορές "για πάντα" που δεν αλλάζουν μετά από κάποιο χρονικό διάστημα.
Τέλος πιστεύω ότι ακόμη και αυστηρό νομικό πλαίσιο να υπάρχει για τις διαφημίσεις, δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να προστατέψει τον καταναλωτή που δεν διαβάζει τους όρους για οποιοδήποτε προιόν ή υπηρεσία. Πρέπει να αναπτύξουμε καταναλωτική συνείδηση, να είμαστε προσεκτικοί στις επιλογές μας και να μην παρασυρόμαστε από "απεριόριστα...μόνο...έκπτωση 50%...τζάμπα...δωρεάν κ.ο.κ."

----------


## Zer0c00L

Με αφορμή τη νέα προσπάθεια παραπληροφόρησης του φίλαθλου κοινού, από την διοίκηση του ΣΚΑΪ, το γραφείο Τύπου της Nova επισημαίνει τα εξής:

Η διοίκηση του ΣΚΑΪ έρχεται να δικαιώσει την λαϊκή ρήση «τι είχες Γιάννη, τι είχα πάντα». Κι αυτό γιατί τείνει να γίνει θεσμός, κάθε χρόνο ο ΣΚΑΪ, παραβιάζοντας δικαστικές αποφάσεις, αγνοώντας Νόμους και κανόνες της Πολιτείας, να υποκλέπτει το τηλεοπτικό προϊόν των αγώνων της Super League, για το οποίο η Nova πληρώνει τεράστια χρηματικά ποσά, συντηρώντας στην ουσία το Ελληνικό Ποδόσφαιρο.

Από την άλλη, στην προσπάθειά της να θολώσει τα νερά, η διοίκηση του ΣΚΑΪ χρησιμοποιεί τα δελτία των σταθμών της για να προβάλει κατασκευασμένες ειδήσεις συκοφαντώντας τη Nova, πρακτική για την οποία υποβάλλονται μηνύσεις. Σε αυτές απαντά «ωρυόμενος» ο ΣΚΑΪ πως «δε θα τον φιμώσει κανείς», αλλά μάταιος κόπος διότι ουδείς έχει τέτοια πρόθεση αλλά και δυνατότητα. Απλά η Nova θέλει να προστατευτεί από τους «προστάτες» της νομιμότητας.

Η Nova έχει αποδείξει πως είναι δίπλα σε όλες τις ομάδες του Ελληνικού Ποδοσφαίρου. Είναι συνεπής στις υποχρεώσεις της μέχρι κεραίας προς τη Super League και όλες τις ΠΑΕ που σέβονται τις συμβατικές τους υποχρεώσεις. Σέβεται και τιμά τους φιλάθλους όλων των ομάδων και έχει κτίσει μια σχέση μαζί τους που έχει δοκιμαστεί πολλά χρόνια τώρα.

Η Nova, όλα αυτά τα χρόνια έχει αγαστή συνεργασία με την ΠΑΕ Παναθηναϊκός, την οποία με μεγάλη μας λύπη διαπιστώνουμε ότι η διοίκηση του ΣΚΑΪ χρησιμοποιεί ως εργαλείο χάριν των συμφερόντων της. Δυστυχώς, η διοίκηση του ΣΚΑΪ επιχειρεί να μετατρέψει τον Παναθηναϊκό σε όμηρο των επιχειρηματικών της δραστηριοτήτων.

Τέλος η Nova, δεν θεωρεί την προσφυγή στην Ελληνική Δικαιοσύνη ως «απειλή», όπως την χαρακτήρισε ο ΣΚΑΪ στην ανακοίνωσή του. Ως τέτοια, θέλει να την εμφανίζει μόνο όποιος εν γνώσει του λειτουργεί παραβατικά. Όπως πολλάκις έχουμε τονίσει, θα εξαντλήσουμε κάθε νόμιμο μέσο προκειμένου να προστατέψουμε τη Nova από πρακτικές όπως αυτές της διοίκησης του ΣΚΑΪ.

digitaltvinfo.gr

----------


## Rage

What about iptv....?

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Όπερ σημαίνει;

----------


## giorg

> What about iptv....?


δηλαδή;

----------


## grayden

Μάλλον εννοεί τις πλαστελίνες...

----------


## triantel

Τώρα που ανανέωσε και η nova euroleuague μέχρι το 2017 αξίζει το 19,90 το μήνα για πάντα γτ μετά από μερικούς μήνες μπορεί να ανέβει η τιμή . Ας ελπίσουμε φέτος να δούμε και ολυμπιακό και παναθηναικό στο final four  και να είναι κάποιος από τους δύο πρωταθλήτής ευρωπης καθώς φέτος ο παναθηναικός έχει γίνει πολύ ισχυρός .

----------


## xatzikiriakos

Συμφωνώ, είναι όντως συμφέρουσα η τιμή, ειδικά αν σκεφτείς ότι μια παρέα θα δώσει περίπου ένα 20αρικο σε μια καφετέρια, όταν θα βγει για να δει έναν αγώνα. Προσωπικά, η έξοδος για μπάλα ήταν πολύ πιο συχνή από το μία φορά τον μήνα, αφού έβλεπα και superleague και Ch L. Αλλά τώρα πια πάω στον φίλο μου που έβαλε τα αθλητικά και έχει γίνει στέκι. Σήμερα πάλι εκεί θα πάμε για τον Ολυμπιακό με την Παρί.

----------


## gkamared

πάντως τα συνδυαστικά πακέτα με τηλεόραση κάνουν πάταγο παιδιά

----------


## sakels

> πάντως τα συνδυαστικά πακέτα με τηλεόραση κάνουν πάταγο παιδιά


πηγη  αυτο που λες?

----------


## apto

Ε, εντάξει, αφού πλέον έχει πέσει η τιμή στην συνδρομητική τηλεόραση. Ίντερνετ και τηλέφωνο είχαμε όλοι, τώρα που μπορείς να βάλεις και τηλεόραση φτηνά, τα βάζουν όλοι στο ίδιο πακέτο για να πάρουν και τις προσφορές όπως αυτή.

----------


## gkamared

> πηγη  αυτο που λες?


Οι οικονομικές Εκθέσεις εξάμηνου ΟΤΕ-Forth net τώρα ποια πακέτα βάζει ο κόσμος φαίνονται στους ισολογισμούς.

----------


## ntinter

Παρατηρώ και από τους γύρω μου ότι πάρα πολλοί βάζουν νόβα. Εκτός από την μείωση των τιμών, κατά την γνώμη μου παίζει μεγάλο ρόλο και το περιεχόμενο των ελεύθερων. Τι να συγκρίνεις από τα κανάλια που έχεις χωρίς δορυφορική; Σου πετάει η νόβα ένα σωρό σειρές, τις οποίες ίσως τις έβλεπες 5-6 χρόνια αργότερα στους άλλους. Τώρα πχ αυτές που ξεκινάνε, που είναι να μην θες να τελειώσουν, με τι να τις συγκρίνεις; Με Φατμαγκιούλ ή με Κωνσταντίνου και Ελένης 42 πρεμιέρα;

----------


## gkamared

Για έμενα είναι και αυτό όταν η nova-forth-net σου είχε 6 σειρές την έβδομα και ο ΟΤΕ 8 σειρές την έβδομα τότε θα επιλέξεις το συνδρομητικό από το ελεύθερο.

- - - Updated - - -



Off Topic


		Ρε παιδιά αν γίνει η αγορά της forth-net από την wind θα αγοράζουμε σύνδεση από τα καταστήματα της wind όπως γίνεται με την Hellas On Line και την Vodafone :Question:

----------


## pavlito

Πάντως το ολυμπιακός - παρί ήταν ματσάρα .Εγώ  ευχαριστήθηκα μπαλίτσα . Κρίμα στον ολυμπιακό που έχασε που στο πρώτο ημίχρονο ήταν πολύ καλός

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Αν το έδειχνε ο ΟΤΕ, θα το έλεγες μάπα ματς.

----------


## sakels

ναι γιατι το bitrate του οτε θα ηταν πολυ χαμηλο

----------


## Serafeim Karakostas

Δεν εννοούσα αυτό...

----------

